# New Kingdom Hearts Spinoffs - KH: Birth by Sleep, 358/2 Days, Coded for PSP/DS/Mobile



## Donkey Show (Sep 20, 2007)

New info from TGS by 1up:



> *Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep* for PSP looks to be a single-player adventure in the vein of the PlayStation 2 iterations, though likely not "Kingdom Hearts III." Birth by Sleep's protagonist was not explicitly named in the presentation, but he looked an awful lot like Zack of Final Fantasy VII/Crisis Core fame.
> 
> *Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days* for Nintendo DS appears to star Roxas from Kingdom Hearts II, but its main draw looks to be four-player simultaneous play using members of Organization XIII. It will be in full 3D.
> 
> *Kingdom Hearts: Coded* is a mobile game, likely for Japanese cell phones. It stars the familiar cast of main characters from the original Kingdom Hearts (Sora & co.) and seems to be set between the first and second PlayStation 2 titles.



See, this is how you make a valid KH thread.  Discuss.


----------



## Pein (Sep 20, 2007)

dammit i was gonna make this oh well
birth by sleep -its gonna be great i know this 
358/2 worst name ever but still sounds good but ds 3d never looks good 
mobile game never seeing that here so dont care


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you for posting this Donkey Show.
I'm pretty freakin excited about these games.
I have a DS but it looks like i'll need a PSP also.
This is pretty cool.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hm, interesting.

I most likely won't play them, since I'm not into hand held games at all. Hopefully someone gets all the cutscenes and puts them on youtube like they did with *Chain of Memories*.


----------



## Even (Sep 20, 2007)

Damn, I wanna go to Tokyo this weekend..


----------



## leetlegit (Sep 20, 2007)

awesome this is good news. lots of KH!


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes...Yes...Y-E-S  -Dane Cook

This is badass and I can't wait for Gamespot or someone to get ahold of the trailers for us to see.


----------



## Vasp (Sep 20, 2007)

Sold, oh god, so easily easily sold!


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 20, 2007)

I hope a wallpaper or at least a better close up image of that picture shows up soon.  I want to see what Ven's outfit looks like, because from here it looks exactly like Roxas' but I want to make sure.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 20, 2007)

CELL PHONE GAEMS

The worst fucking thing imaginable.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 20, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> CELL PHONE GAEMS
> 
> The worst fucking thing imaginable.



KH3 Mushroom Kingdom for Cell prz


----------



## Robotkiller (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome, I have all of those systems...except the super-jap phone


----------



## Angelus (Sep 20, 2007)

great, SE turned KH into another shitty multiple-consoles-game-series. thanks to emulators I could play KHoM, but I won't be able to play these games now. and when I finally play KH3 I'll be missing like a third of the story. thanks SE for milking yet another game  (of course, if I had all those systems it would be a different matter )



Triggerhappy69 said:


> Hm, interesting.
> 
> I most likely won't play them, since I'm not into hand held games at all. Hopefully someone gets all the cutscenes and puts them on youtube like they did with *Chain of Memories*.



yeah, let's hope so.


----------



## geG (Sep 20, 2007)

Dammit that inner fanboy is starting to rise again ><

Still, can't wait. Definitely buying Birth by Sleep and 358/2 Days when they come out... probably 6 years from now given the KH team's track record.


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 20, 2007)

Birth by sleep sounds interesting! 
So does the DS game (wtf is up with it's name anyway?)
Will it have online play, you think? It would be cool to have online co-op


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm masturbating over the news.


----------



## Gene (Sep 20, 2007)

No PS2 games? Fuck.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 20, 2007)

So why isn't the other one closed?



> That is both amazing and horrible at the same time. I now have to buy a PSP but I will get a lot of use out of my DS. The mobile game I might buy as well. Is there a release date yet. Sorry if you already posted it, I could not find it.



Same here I guess.


----------



## Gambitz (Sep 20, 2007)

Omg not another kingdom hearts game. They fucking suck ass.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 20, 2007)

Getting a PSP for Crisis Core and this!


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 20, 2007)

It makes me happy to know I got an awesome Final Fantasy VII Edition PSP Lite to play even more Square-Enix games on.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 20, 2007)

Must.. see.. more.. of... Birth By Sleep. I think that's going to be the real hit.

358/2 Days seems to be some fanservice. Can't wait to use my RoxasxAxel out in that one.

Could care less for that cell phone game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 20, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> 358/2 Days seems to be some fanservice. Can't wait to use my RoxasxAxel out in that one.



Don't you mean RoxasxAxel YAOI?!?!?!?!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 21, 2007)

That reminds me, I NEED MORE YAOI OF THEM//!!!


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 23, 2007)

They should of never brought Kingdom Hearts to the hand held world of gaming.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 23, 2007)

Why not?  I don't see why it couldn't be translated as well as Crisis Core.  Considering the team that did Crisis Core is working on Birth by Sleep, I think it has a good chance of being rather good.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh WTF, the DS gaiden doesn't look half bad considering its graphical ability.  SE sure knows how to pump out 3D on the DS.


----------



## Pein (Sep 26, 2007)

man that mobile game looks great they should port that to psp for america


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 26, 2007)

Meh, Nomura said he had ideas for KHII FM+ in the US, and that went through.

I wouldn't be surprised if this was the case too with the Cell Phone gaem.


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 26, 2007)

It would be cool if the PSP one was ported to the Wii. Anyways can't wait for these games.


----------



## Ziko (Sep 26, 2007)

OMG!
This is the best news of Tokyo Game Show!
The DS game looks very good and the PSP game looks PERFECT!
CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 26, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> It would be cool if the PSP one was ported to the Wii. Anyways can't wait for these games.



Why so? Because PSP games that go on the Wii are the exact same quality or something?

I also lol'd @ my friend who whined to me about not getting the JP re-releases of KHI and II, saying something about not being able to see the extra cutscenes and understanding the story. But, correct me if I'm wrong here, but didn't ALL of the cutscenes in FMI get explained in full detail in the two games released after it [CoM and II] that you didn't need to see the new scenes to understand what they were about? And the new cutscenes in II plan on getting explained in the two game released after that? [356/2-4+8 and Birth by Snores].

I just noticed...the new cutscenes in KH re-releases are SOLELY about asking questions of a later game that will dwell into it, but don't really contribute to the overall story of the said game the scenes are being added too.

/rant


----------



## Xell (Sep 26, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> But, correct me if I'm wrong here, but didn't ALL of the cutscenes in FMI get explained in full detail in the two games released after it [CoM and II] that you didn't need to see the new scenes to understand what they were about? And the new cutscenes in II plan on getting explained in the two game released after that? [356/2-4+8 and Birth by Snores].



Pretty much.

There's one scene I can imagine wouldn't make much sense to people which was in KHII. When we see Sora getting his memories back, there's a part where he's in Hollow Bastion and he's holding off an attack with his keyblade. That was from a cutscene in Final Mix before a battle with Xenmas (but we didn't know it was Xenmas before KHII came out).


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 26, 2007)

Xell said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> There's one scene I can imagine wouldn't make much sense to people which was in KHII. When we see Sora getting his memories back, there's a part where he's in Hollow Bastion and he's holding off an attack with his keyblade. That was from a cutscene in Final Mix before a battle with Xenmas (but we didn't know it was Xenmas before KHII came out).



Yah, thats what I noticed too. I wouldn't be shocked if KHIII does the same with the extra battle in FMII.

But beyond that, the cutscenes are more in the line of asking "whats this about" to get interest in a game thats about it, huh?

Thats a somewhat clever way to gain interest in the game, but seems rather cheap, to just put those cutscenes in a re-release solely for that effect to be made.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 27, 2007)

If Terra dies in a way like Zack did in Crisis Core because they both somewhat look alike, I'm gonna be a little pissed off at originality.  I'm really excited to see how the PSP one goes, because it's the story about the 3 knights and I want to know a lot about Ven and seeing how he is related to Roxas or Sora for that matter.


----------



## Akaiyasha (Sep 27, 2007)

With how awesome Birth by Sleep looks I'm actually surprised no one's posted the trailer.

fun tidbit

I saw it went and (0_0)!!!

It looks promising and the scans of it are interesting. However we likely won't see it until 2-3 years from now. Anyone forget how long it takes them to make games? FF7. FF8...AC. KH2? Anyone? 

The PS3 will be cheap and so will the PSP by the time it's released.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 27, 2007)

There is one reason noone has posted that trailer here; because it wasn't the trailer shown at TGS.

That was an extra trailer at the end of the JP re-release of KHII.

*Added:  April 03, 2007*

Etc

And of course it will take around half a decade, anything with Nomura on the leading front goes slower than FFXI grinding.


----------



## Bender (Sep 27, 2007)

Awwwwww shiiit this looks like it gon' be tight.


----------



## Kakou (Oct 8, 2007)

gonna get it but first gotta get a psp


----------



## Bender (Oct 8, 2007)

Yo guys here's a summary of the trailers for Birth by sleep 358/2 days 

and Kingdom Hearts: Coded

Kingdom Hearts: Birth by sleep

Here: 



> Video begins by showing scenes of the ending of "Kingdom Hearts 1", Soon the text "Deep Past" comes up, to be followed by "Shut-Eyes gives birth to the concealed fate"
> 
> Scene cuts to an area featuring the boy who looks like Roxas, Ven, talking to a young male with black hair, the area seeming to be like "Hollow Bastion". The boy soon calls the young male "Ven." The scene continuously changes before showing the Old Man that is seen in the Kingdom Hearts 2: Final Mix+ Secret Ending.
> 
> ...



Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 days




> The trailer starts from the scene where reOM ended, afterwards the words "The other side attached to Sora still sleeps" and "The mind comes back whenever they touch." The scene then moves to Twilight Town, where Roxas, and Axel are sitting on the edge, as seen in KH2FM+.
> 
> Soon the trailer switches to Roxas being invited to the Organization XIII, and introduced to them, which soon cuts out to another scene of Roxas joining the Organization for the first time. Soon the scene then switches to the King talking about Axel, and Saix with Roxas pulling out his keyblade, moving into gameplay.
> 
> ...


 


Kingdom Hearts: Coded




> First thing that was shown, was the ending of Kingdom Hearts II, afterwards the text "The secret ending is solved, and the worlds still extend" Is shown, and then the words "Flow" is shown.
> 
> The video then officially begins with Jiminy Cricket looking at his journal, the words "Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories" pop-up. He then notices something he did not right in his journal "You need to return, to heal the wounds" Jiminy Cricket then rushes to report to King Mickey. Mickey who is startled by this only replies with "Only he is the one who can solve it." The scene soon changes to Sora standing in Destiny Islands, in Kingdom Hearts 1. However Sora only appears in the form of computer data that is being transmitted.
> 
> After the image, the game soon changes to a battle scene. Heartless are attacking, and the gameplay mechanic seems odd, as Sora appears to be moving pies of blocks making it a puzzle game in a sense. Soon the command "Debugging" comes up. When this command is clicked, Sora moves at high speed, and vanishes as well. The scene soon changes to Sora being in Traverse Town with Mickey (As seen in the latest scans) With Mickey saying "I was here on that day." and then "Let's speak truly"


----------



## gaarabiju (Oct 13, 2007)

u kno what would make the DS one AWSOMNESS?...ONLINE PLAY =3


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2007)

gaarabiju said:


> u kno what would make the DS one AWSOMNESS?...ONLINE PLAY =3



No, KH online = wack.


----------



## blueava21 (Oct 13, 2007)

I really wish they come on the PS2 or PS3. They I'd be really happy.  
By the way, Donkey Show, your avatar makes me laugh everytime the camera zooms in.


----------



## Vasp (Oct 13, 2007)

blueava21 said:
			
		

> I really wish they come on the PS2 or PS3. They I'd be really happy.
> By the way, Donkey Show, your avatar makes me laugh everytime the camera zooms in.



Judging by what happened last time, SE will release KH:3 in JP, and then in NA, and then release KH3:FM in JP with both the DS and PSP games with updated PS3 graphics. But they won't release KH3:FM in NA like with KH2:FM 

This is all partly speculation and partly sarcasm by the way.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 13, 2007)

screenshots of the DS version?


----------



## Apollo (Oct 13, 2007)

Crisis Core and KH birth by sleep are the only reasons i want a PSP now!!!  I want birth by sleep NOW!


----------



## Nicholas_wicked (Oct 13, 2007)

THese games look to be interesting


----------



## Kyousuke (Oct 14, 2007)

Nicholas_wicked said:


> THese games look to be interesting



Yeah, but I haven't heard any release dates yet.


----------



## Homura (Oct 14, 2007)

I knew there was a reason why I kept my DS and this is it. Even though the name is ridiculous, I have a feeling it's going to be like Zelda Four Swords.


----------



## geG (Oct 21, 2007)

3 second video footage of 358/2 Days


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 21, 2007)

Wtf, 3 seconds only... Looked pretty awesome for a DS game though.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 22, 2007)

Bumpig thread. New scans out!


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 22, 2007)

Interesting, there looks to be a Snow White level.
I wonder how that would play out.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeah It does appear so....and apparently Roxas has met Genie before.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 22, 2007)

Indeed, it should be fun to play as Roxas on more action oriented terms.
Hopefully he has some of his moves from KH2: FM+.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 22, 2007)

here is some more NEW info from Kh-vids...

Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days
Multiplayer Demo
- Multiplayer mode lets you use Roxas, Axel, Xigbar and Saix.
- The Multiplayer Character Selection screen shows the Organization members sitting down in their chairs.
- Roxas is only able to use three hit combos in this demo.
- Axel has a different feel then Roxas, and the demo player was relieved when he/she was able to use his fire attacks.
- The Stage is Twilight Town and considered of 4x small wizards, 1x Fat Body and 4x Shadows, afterwards you fight against a boss which is Dark Side. 
- The mission of this demo is to defeat Dark Side.
- When the mission is cleared you are taken to the record screen.
- Images of the Demo Booth
- Once you are finished playing the demo, you are presented with a Kingdom Hearts strap.
- 358/2 Days is set for a Summer 2008 release.


Single Player Demo
Before the Mission
The demo starts off with Roxas walking towards the Organization chair.
Xigbar: "Woops!"
Roxas ignores Xigbar, and moves to Saix.
Saix: "We suggest you take Axel for this mission."
Roxas then moves to the corridor and is warped (Unknown how he gets here) to twilight town. There he is presented with two missions, the main mission is to defeat Dark Side, as the first mission is to defeat four heartless..

After the Mission
Roxas and Axel have just defeated Darkside.
Axel: "Roxas, what are you doing here?"
Roxas: "Axel..."
The two are soon caught off guard by heartless, and are both saved by the 14th member, who takes down the heartless with ease. (However no weapon is shown)
The 14th member smiles at both Roxas, and Axel however the two are showing mixed feelings towards this new member. Her face is not revealed, and the demo ends there.


Trailer
- There is a scene where member No.14 helps Roxas and Axel after being surprised by heartless.
- Mickey is looking towards the woods of Twilight Town in his coat.
- Roxas looking at Alladin and Jasmine
- Roxas is kidnapped by the Rabbit in Alice in Wonderland.

Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep
- Ven uses his key with his left hand.
- Terra combat scenes
- Ven with Alladin.
- Scene where Donald is in his normal clothes, and Mickey is with Yensid with his clothes on from the secret ending.
- A new Keyblade that is completely black is shown, a new enemy?

continued next post..


----------



## Masurao (Dec 22, 2007)

The text starts off with "Sleep gives birth to the concealed fate of the past."

Destiny Island
The screen then fades in with a conversation between Ven, and Terra.
Terra: "Wasn't there a time when you was saving me?"
Ven: "Back then it was probably because we were friends."
Terra moves his hand to rests it on Ven's shoulders.
Terra: "Thank you, Ven."

Place of Gathering
The scene then switches to Terra, and Master Xehnoart who are in the "Place of Gathering." 
Xehanort: Did you believe about reaching forward to grasp that last glimmer? The wall of light and darkhas exceeded each other, creating the original me, and Terra waited for me impatiently." (While Xehanort is talking he opens one of his hands in a greeting fashion enraging Terra.)
Terra: "I have a "Friend" What you have done has given me hatred to Xehanort." 
Terra then summons his keyblade, within the right hand.

Olympus Coliseum
Ven meets Xehanort in Olympus Coliseum. 

Ven: "Who a-...I've met you before. (Ven is surprised as he is remembering something.)
Xehanort: "It seems you have lost something. However unless what you have lost is put back into your hands, it will be an eternal lost. Once you obtain it, grip it and understand the truth."

Xehanort is soon holding his hand out, as it begins to glow, Ven is watching with an expression of fear and confusion.

Gameplay
Ven is showed as a playable character now, and Terra is also showed with gameplay. There is also a new Technique shown, with the movie "Aerial."

Yensid's Tower
Mickey is shown defending himself with the keyblade. However soon he begins to fumble the keyblade and it vanishes. Goofy, Donald, and Yensid watch Mickey. Mickey soon looks back up to the Wizard, and summons his Keyblade once again. 

Sleeping Beauty
Malificent is looking around the castle where vines are everywhere. The crow soon lands on Malificent's shoulder as she turns towards Terra. Terra looks at Malificent, as Malificent begins to laugh doubtfully. 

Place of Gathering 2
Ven is facing off against the Dark Soldier, and knocks off his helmet, however his face is not shown. The scene soon switches to Terra holding an unconcious Ven, with Master Xehanort looking desperate, and apologetic. 

Xehanort: "The person who has wrapped himself in the darkness does not have the qualification to weild a keyblade. He is a demon who has been taken by the darkness. Please correct my mistake..." (Just who is this Dark Soldier?)

Destiny Island
Terra is looking out from the coast towards two boys who are playing at the beach. (Sora and Riku) At the same time Ven is at twilight town watching the Coast. He is looking down, and appears to be sad. "I don't want to be depended on, you are my "Friend" just erase me." ("Friend" might be refering to Aqua, or Terra)

This is all from Kh-vids.net again.


----------



## stardust (Dec 23, 2007)

_I really can't wait for 358/2 days. I never liked Sora, so when a character who was his complete opposite was introduced, I liked Roxas straight away. Shall be interesting to see what he was like in the organization. _


----------



## Masurao (Dec 23, 2007)

RetroRainbow said:


> _I really can't wait for 358/2 days. I never liked Sora, so when a character who was his complete opposite was introduced, I liked Roxas straight away. Shall be interesting to see what he was like in the organization. _



I feel ya...I never really liked Sora either. Roxas is my favorite character in the series and it is nice to get a chance to play as him more.


----------



## Bender (Feb 11, 2008)

New screenshots everybody 

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed







*Coded*
- The scene of Riku in Neverland is to show what Riku was thinking before he kidnapped Kairi.
- The scene showing Traverse Town where Sora meets Donald and Goofy will be focusing on what Pluto did during that time.
- Sora can glide in Coded.
- The heartless have invaded the data, however they are not bugs.
- High-Speed Mode makes Sora run really fast, as Crash Mode turns the game into a sidescroller action!
- Debugs have a certain timelimit, if you fail to eliminate the bug then you can attempt again with other debugging methods.
- Upgrade Points (VP) can be used to help Sora become stronger, and these are done by bug eliminatin and heartless destroyed. Each heartless is worth 10 points.
- KH Coded's Online play can be used to join in and help other players in the game. However the system changes when in the other player's world, can you escape it? By the way the player's other then the one that joined will be shown as a shadow Sora to prevent confusions.


*358/2 Days*
- The 14th member is not revealed yet.
- Roxas' gameplay in single player mode has been changed slightly to give a more Kingdom Hearts feel.
- Roxas' must collect hearts everyday, in Organization XIII Saix tells Roxas to be more careful next time.
- The game will be moving throughout from Kingdom Hearts 1 - Kingdom Hearts 2.
- Items obtained in Single Player Mode, can be used in Multiplayer Mode. Also the screen below is mostly used to display the map and target, however it is not complete.
- The new gauge LP Mode has not been fully revealed, but is hinted to be used for powerful techniques.
- In single player mode the arrow is under the right corner of the screen, when in multi player it's under the left. They didn't say if this mysterious arrow (Not the arrow showing where your character is) can be used by the touchpad or not.
- There is a type of missions called "Hologram Missions" that can be used in single and multiplayer mode. These missions are not part of the main storyline at all. This is also how the Organization members trained.
- When doing missions you'll be graded with either a "G" or a "N" The "G" means you did good, and your chair will begin to rotate and rise. If you get an "N" the chair will begin to descend, as you either swayed away from your mission or did a bad job.
- The ability of Dodge roll gives more of a KH1 feel then it does KH2FM+
- Some returning enemies from KH1 will be back, however they have been revamped and there are a few other surprises in the game.
- This game is considered to be a mix of the normal Kingdom Hearts feel, as well as a dark feel to it.
- The Organization character's personalities will be fully revealed in this game, this way you can follow the cutscenes better, and the conversations between them can become more interesting.
- This game features an interesting twist in the battle system where you can chain your attacks together! You can attack, use dodgerolling, glide and more into just a single combination!
- The actions and defenses of each Organization member is new, and they all have their own special ability! Xigbar was able to use stronger attacks for a short while.

*Birth by Sleep*
- The scene of Cinderalla and Ven, is that Cinderalla is rushing towards the castle while Ven is staring at it, what could have caused this scenario?
- There is a possibility of event limitations within the game.
- Donald and Goofy watch as Yensid trains with Mickey in order for Mickey to become a stronger Keyblade warrior. What is his purpose to gain this power?
- Terra and Malificent are working together, Terra's smile is hinting to a connection but Nomura won't say what.
- Nomura hints that not all three Keybladers are connected to the three heroes of Kingdom Hearts II, however this game will explain the original conflict of the Kingdom Hearts series.
- The new enemies names are not announced still...

Terra and his keyblade

Link removed


----------



## Stalin (Feb 11, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> New screenshots everybody
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two of the two enemies looked liked a shadow and a large body.


----------



## Batman (Feb 12, 2008)

If they keep this up, I might actually get a psp.


----------



## Slayz (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm actually going to get a psp just to play Birth by Sleep and Final fantasy Dissdia


----------



## Immortalized (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok. Well. One of my friends works for EGM. I always ask him for info and stuff on games. He does'nt really get info all time but well he said that the video at end of Final Mix with old bald wizard guy. Fighting 3 Key-Blade Knights is either during the "Key-Blade War" which was when the Key-Blades first came out or w/e not sure. Or its After years after KH2.

Now there has been talk. Not sure how valid it is but the title of "Mushroom Kingdom Hearts" For the Nintendo Wii ONLY. Will feature Sora,Mario and Micky! That is the only KH news I know of. Not sure bout this other games listed. Think they are all BS. But there will be a Next Gen KH game for sure. Other two where classics


----------



## Shiron (Feb 12, 2008)

Mushroom Kingdom Hearts...? That's fake; pretty sure that was an April Fool's joke or something last year. Not sure why it's still floating around.

Besides, the guys who are making these games have to get through FF XII, Versus, Birth By Sleep and 358/2 Days before they do anything else. They really have their hands full, so I don't see an actual KH game other than the three we know about comming out for quite a while.


----------



## Even (Jun 9, 2008)

Leaked Birth by Sleep trailer 
This game is gonna push the PSP to it's limits  The visuals look awesome


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 9, 2008)

I've seen the KH games, but I've never played them (somebody else did). And I heard that Birth by Sleep for the PSP is a prequel to the first KH game, so am I safe to assume that I won't get lost or need to understand the KH lore when I play it?


----------



## Vasp (Jun 9, 2008)

Eh, odds are you'll not know about certain things that come up in the story. I'm sure even though it's a prequel, they'll include tidbits for the people who have played all the games. But at the same time, there'll probably be enough of original plot in the storyline for you not to get lost


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 9, 2008)

Even said:


> Leaked Birth by Sleep trailer
> This game is gonna push the PSP to it's limits  The visuals look awesome




*wants to play it so bad*


----------



## Stalin (Jun 9, 2008)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> *wants to play it so bad*



I know, it looks so fucking awesome.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 9, 2008)

I see good things all around. 

I think I may have to get a PSP. >_<


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 9, 2008)

Awesome. I can get all three, and I intend to.


----------



## Bender (Jun 9, 2008)

Production for Kingdom Hearts Coded may be suspended with the no-more-creative games law in Square-Enix


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 6, 2008)

New Scans(GF):
 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Masurao (Aug 6, 2008)

Moondoggie said:


> New Scans(GF):
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



It's about damn time we get to see Aqua's in-game character design. She looks pretty cool. Lol @ fighting Lucifer the cat as a boss.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 6, 2008)

Even said:


> Leaked Birth by Sleep trailer
> This game is gonna push the PSP to it's limits  The visuals look awesome



It does look awesome, but the fact that the Kingdom Hearts series uses solid colors rather than textures on a lot of tiles, it saves a lot of memory.

I'd say God of War has pushed the PSP to its limits already, even though KH looks too fucking awesome.


----------



## Creator (Aug 6, 2008)

I seriously cant wait for the PSP and DS one.  I cant wait to get them.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Aug 6, 2008)

Eh, I have to buy both just to play them.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 6, 2008)

Can't wait for 358/2 and anyone else wonder why it is called that?


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2008)

Good thing I have a PSP


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Aug 6, 2008)

Man I'm waiting for those psp 3000 rumors to be confirmed or a lie. Cause I will get one but I want to wait for the newest version first


----------



## Bender (Aug 7, 2008)

After looking at those scans it's to say that the 14th member in 358/2 days is Kairi since it's pretty obvious from the way that she's such a fucking n00b and the way how Riku bothered to show his eye to her. 

Not to mention looking back on when in Kingdom Hearts II when Roxas was falling from the tower he was pretty upset how Kairi had forgotten about him. 

Shit I don't think I even need to bother buying the game. Already got a pretty good picture of how the story will end for each game.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 7, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> After looking at those scans it's to say that the 14th member in 358/2 days is Kairi since it's pretty obvious from the way that she's such a fucking n00b and the way how Riku bothered to show his eye to her.
> 
> Not to mention looking back on when in Kingdom Hearts II when Roxas was falling from the tower he was pretty upset how Kairi had forgotten about him.
> 
> Shit I don't think I even need to bother buying the game. Already got a pretty good picture of how the story will end for each game.



For 358/2 I know for sure will end with you getting your ass handed to you.just like it did with crisis core.


----------



## Bender (Aug 7, 2008)

^

Are you kidding me? 

Nah, I'm just playing

You're right the story's going to end just like that

But the only difference is he's not going to get his ass kicked by a large group but rather by Riku since it was him who knocked him silly then took him to DiZ 

and the ending cutscene is him meeting Olette Pence and Hayner


----------



## omniwind (Aug 8, 2008)

^poor, poor Zack 2 hp999% materia and costly punch couldn't save him. I expect the same shit, different toilet for Roxas. Roxas: "I have 2 ultima weapon keyblades, I can't lose!"  Mysterious Voice: "foolish nobody you cannot defeat PNJ!"  J/k, at least Roxas lives.


----------



## Even (Aug 8, 2008)

IMO, Crisis Core's ending was one of the best endings I've ever experienced in a video game  Too fuckin sad


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2008)

Lookie what I found you guys

Trailers summaries

Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days Kingdom Hearts Birth by sleep Kingdom Hearts Coded


Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days Trailer Summary


> Twilight Town's Clock Tower
> - Roxas and Axel are watching the evening sun from the clock tower.
> - Axel: "It's because among the colors comprising light, red travels the furthest distance."
> 
> ...



Source: FF&KH ONLiNFO

[Discussion - Comments]
That's all for now...




Kingdom Hearts: Coded Trailer Summary



> - The trailer starts with Jiminy Cricket.
> - The book (Journal) has something written in it.
> - In the pages it says "Thank Namine'.
> - One strange sentence written on the last page says "Did you accomplish it?"
> ...







Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep Trailer Summary



> Castle of Dream:
> - Ven is walking around with a blue gem.
> - Lucifer (Step-mothers' cat) has approached.
> - Jaq (the mouse) screams "It is dangerous. Run away before it is too late"
> ...



Source: FF&KH

[Discussion - Comments]
That's all for now...

Reading all this I guess that shoots my whole 14th Organization member being Kairi 

But I got a new one:

Maybe Aqua is Kairi's mother and Terra is her father

? 

During Birth by sleep they had a relationship and resulted in her birth and the series 

Ansem found her and saw the light she possessed in her heart which related to her being one of the Princesses of Heart so he casted her away so it could awaken in her so one day he could awaken it and take Kingdom Hearts for himself.

358/2 Days

theory will come later


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice Blaze of glory


----------



## Face (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm willing to bet that Terra is related to Sora by blood. After all they are similar in many ways.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 13, 2008)

All I know is Roxa-...Ven...is a maggot! 

Watch how Terra, Ven, and Aqua are all just fancier/better characters than Sora, Rikue, and ESPECIALLY Kairi.

So far, what Jeremy Parish said about the DS and PSP games seem spot on. The DS game, as even certain KH fans at 1up have said since it has been announced, buckles unde it's own weight. Probably due to the platform of choice.

The PSP game it seems, unlike Kingdom Hearts II, will ACTUALLY have the same charm the first game did. Which is swell, because II annoyed me that all of the general charm was cut for a poorly developed cast of characters and fancy graphics.

Platforming is back, bitches


----------



## Face (Aug 15, 2008)

I take back what I said Xehanort=Terra.


----------



## Cair (Aug 16, 2008)

I neeeeeed 358/2 Days. KH needs more Roxas dammit! 



Good thing I have a DS.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Aug 17, 2008)

Luckily I have BOTH a PSP AND a DS.  But no matter what, Coded will NEVER be supplied to my mobile service (AT&T) OR model (Sony Ericcson).  Argh I wish mobile games could be on most OTHER mobile phones...please make Coded for PSP like you're doing for Parasite Eve 3 and FF Agito XIII Square-Enix

I'm personally dying to see what 14th/Xion looks like without the hood.


----------



## Even (Aug 17, 2008)

I really hope Coded will work on my Japanese phone *prays*


----------



## masterriku (Aug 18, 2008)

seriously what is a Xehanort that bald guys he is Xehanort Xemnas is also Xeharnot maybe it's a title not a name. Lemme try it backwards tornahex I doubt that means anything.


----------



## Cair (Aug 18, 2008)

^ It can't beat Mansex.


----------



## Bender (Aug 18, 2008)

masterriku said:


> seriously what is a Xehanort that bald guys he is Xehanort Xemnas is also Xeharnot maybe it's a title not a name. Lemme try it backwards tornahex I doubt that means anything.



Xehanort probaly possesed Terra's body because his was a piece of crap and he didn't like aging or he was on the verge of death because of some sort of illness. He wants Terra to master the keyblade so he,ll know all it's secrets in case another Keyblade master appears to him one day to try and stop him. He wanted him to try and perfect it. Once he opened up Kingdom Hearts he was able to awake the darkness in him (as you see in the trailer) so he could take control of his body with no problems because he's unable to possess those who are as pure of heart as a Keyblade wielder.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Sep 20, 2008)

Re:

Shall we begin casting speculations?


----------



## Kamina (Sep 20, 2008)

Nevermind, been posted already.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 16, 2008)

bump, what do you all think of the leaked videos?


----------



## Akira (Oct 16, 2008)

Birth by Sleep looks AMAZING, 358/2 looks really good for a DS title but I'm very jaded towards the organisation so hopefully this game will change that.

Oh and Coded can piss off. Release it for a proper console Square, come on now.


----------



## TheWon (Oct 17, 2008)

official release from square


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 17, 2008)

I've seen the video and even though it's a DS game, I'm amazed at how great it looks and how much it resembles it's PS2 counterparts.

I wanted to see that new member to the organization, though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> I've seen the video and even though it's a DS game, I'm amazed at how great it looks and how much it resembles it's PS2 counterparts.
> 
> I wanted to see that new member to the organization, though.



Trust me, those PS2 scenes are going to be grainy and pixelated as shit when you play it on the DS.

Those scenes are clearly before the dumping onto a DS card. They look too good for that medium.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 17, 2008)

Yea, you're probably right.

Well I'm still going to get it so I can see how roxas' story goes.

I want Birth By Sleep more but I need a PSP first.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 17, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> I've seen the video and even though it's a DS game, I'm amazed at how great it looks and how much it resembles it's PS2 counterparts.
> 
> *I wanted to see that new member to the organization, though*.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 17, 2008)

Damn, I can't wait now. 

I think it might be Rikus nobody since he did give himself up to the darkness. 

But, that's just my prediction.


----------



## Akira (Oct 17, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> Damn, I can't wait now.
> 
> I think it might be Rikus nobody since he did give himself up to the darkness.
> 
> But, that's just my prediction.



VERY easy mistake to make, but the new member is a girl.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh crap. 

It looked like a boy to me, at first.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh, Japan.

Is that person a shota or a loli? 

Neither, that person is probably a demonic dog from some Hindu religion.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 17, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh, Japan.
> 
> Is that person a shota or a loli?
> 
> Neither, that person is probably a demonic dog from some Hindu religion.



You never know. 

It is japan. 

But I'm wondering why she didn't make an appearance in KH2.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2008)

Clearly, it's called "making it up as you go", which is the way the stories are made for the KH games.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 17, 2008)

Yea, most likely the girl will be killed off in 358/2 days or make an appearance in KH3.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 17, 2008)

The new girl, Xion. Is made to be the "Kairi" of the Organization.

So basically its like this

Terra=Sora=Roxas
Ven=Riku=Axel
Aqua=Kairi=Xion

As far as how there friendship is concerned


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2008)

But aren't Org. members generally people with X added to their name?

It doesn't fit with Axel and Xion.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 17, 2008)

He/She meant as in they are the trio of the organization.

Not necessarily those guys exact nobodies.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh, righto.

That makes sense.

Baw bawh main one who isn't as good as the cool one [Ventus/Sora/Roxas]
Cool one [Terra/Riku/Axel]
Demonic thing [Kairi/Kairi/Kairi]


----------



## Bender (Oct 17, 2008)

Something tells me that new Organization member is Kairi who has lost her memory due to Namine messing around with Sora's memories.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 17, 2008)

She looks nothing like Kairi, man.


----------



## Bender (Oct 17, 2008)

^

Are you serious man?

Her KH2 image? 

Yeah for all we know she probaly went undercover to know more about them and Sora and somethn happened.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 17, 2008)

Well I don't agree with that but anything is possible.

we'll just have to wait until the game gets released.


----------



## Bender (Oct 17, 2008)

DAAH NOT KH2 image

 I mean't KHI


----------



## Kamina (Oct 18, 2008)

With all the new trailers, the only game i want to play is BBS the other 2 games look a waste of time to be honest..


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm more focused on Roxas' story than in the past story of BBS, though, I will play them both.

I wont play coded, looks like a waste of time.


----------



## Akira (Oct 18, 2008)

I'll probably play BBS and 358/2. BBS looks just plain good, and I actually preferred Roxas as a protagonist to Sora in KH2 so I'll check the DS one out too.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 18, 2008)

Yea, the DS one is the top one for me cause I want to know more about Roxas and his time in the Organization.


----------



## Bender (Oct 18, 2008)

Man I wish I knew what the hell or who the hell Xion is

For some reason I just get the feeling she's Kairi or that she's Another Nobody like Namine is.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 21, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Man I wish I knew what the hell or who the hell Xion is
> 
> For some reason I just get the feeling she's Kairi or that she's Another Nobody like Namine is.



I feel like she has to have SOME connection with Kairi and Namine.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 1, 2008)

She had better be playable


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 1, 2008)

^ Most likely she will be.


----------



## SurgeV1? (Nov 2, 2008)

I could care less about these square-enix people, I want to see more Disney worlds.


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 18, 2008)

New Videos: 

*Girl power or guy power? I vote Temari*


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm really liking how Ventus is shaping up gameplay wise, especially how he uses his surrounding to mix up the fights. Also liked that little light speed move he did.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the vids.  Now I'm even more excited.

I just hope the gameplay is a little more challenging, 'cause it looked too easy in both games.  Gameplay wise, I like BBS more (looks more fun), story wise, I want the DS one because I'm interested in finding out more about the Org. 13.


----------



## masterriku (Dec 18, 2008)

I just hope goofy Titan gets to eat his words about 358/2


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2008)

masterriku said:


> I just hope goofy Titan gets to eat his words about 358/2



What words were they, again?

All I stated about the game (I think) was shit stated by other games sites about performance.

Unless I said something else, of course.


----------



## masterriku (Dec 18, 2008)

> Those scenes are clearly before the dumping onto a DS card. They look too good for that medium.



those ones but if you read it off a game site I would like to read that aswell.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh no, in most trailers for DS games, they show the raw video.

When you buy it on a cart, it's compressed to high hell.

Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia and Final Fantasy IV DS are such examples of this. It's due to capacity.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 16, 2009)

Bought a psp just for BBS.

After seeing gameplay of 358/2, I wish I hadn't sold my DS, first game on the system I want. 

Xaldin looked awesome.


----------



## Bender (Jan 31, 2009)

WOW 

This thread is Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay behind 

Here's the new trailers

Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laaSElzgc8w[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1777jjMjHa8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Kingdom Hearts Birth by sleep 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1us0KFcrCYM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71cB6DSocT0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X0P98qJjNA[/YOUTUBE]

Kingdom Hearts Coded

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yEUD0SfPAM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 1, 2009)

Loving how none of the trailers make sense and are just examples of confusing cuts that don't flow well outside of gameplay.


----------



## masterriku (Feb 1, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Loving how none of the trailers make sense and are just examples of confusing cuts that don't flow well outside of gameplay.



You mean kinda like all early square trailers are?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 1, 2009)

masterriku said:


> You mean kinda like all early square trailers are?



Probably. I think it shows off more of Nomura's durr hurr cliffhanger storytelling, either way.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2009)

I would of posted the trailers and pages myself, but my computer is broken.


----------



## masterriku (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah so apparently V-jump says it's gonna be May for Days.


----------



## Akatsuki Fan (Feb 19, 2009)

i cant wait for the games. i dont own a psp so i cant get birth by sleep i just read about it.
358/2 i cant wait for i love org 13 andhave a ds i want to play this the most.

coded i never thought about getting until i saw the trailer blaze of glory had so now im interested.


----------



## masterriku (Mar 5, 2009)

Thought I might link some scans then let this theard fall into obscurity again till june



May the force be with you 




well it looks like its got a few puzzles so that should  appease our favourite Nomura hater who shall not be named 
also Famitsu says the release for japan is the last saturday in may


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 10, 2009)

I shall not let this thread fall 
So I guess I will just post a random theory and offer *+rep to whoever can translate those scans*.

Also My money is on Xion being the embodiment of Sora's memories of Kiari
OR 
She is Kairi (somehow)

Also Lulz and Aww and Org Moggle


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 18, 2009)

As in, more than Hook's ship. AWESOME.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 18, 2009)

So long as the Croc is in.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 18, 2009)

is coded gonna be on a console or is it handheld? If it's handheld, which handheld?


----------



## masterriku (Mar 19, 2009)

Since they are apparently porting FFIV the after to the my guess is they will do the same with coded

Also Roxas can do limit break


----------



## geG (Apr 12, 2009)

I guess I won't be getting this after all


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 12, 2009)

^ Is this for real?... if it is...


----------



## Kamina (Apr 12, 2009)

Geg said:


> I guess I won't be getting this after all



:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed

WTH?


----------



## Akira (Apr 12, 2009)

Geg said:


> I guess I won't be getting this after all



That can't be real... it just can't...


----------



## Masurao (Apr 12, 2009)

ctizz36 said:


> ^ Is this for real?... if it is...



Eh,  it's fake. I wouldn't worry...


----------



## geG (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah apparently I just heard it's fake too

Looks rather convincing though.


----------



## Kamina (Apr 12, 2009)

Masurao said:


> Eh,  it's fake. I wouldn't worry...



Looks real enough.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 12, 2009)

Kamina said:


> Looks real enough.



It's from the HSM 3 game.

Link removed


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank god its fake!


----------



## Shiron (Apr 12, 2009)

Indeed; would have been terrible if it was real (I mean, dancing Luxord is just lulz), though I would have still planned on getting 358/2 Days either way, just for... slightly different reasons.


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 12, 2009)

I would have bought it even sooner if it had an East High level in it. Would have been good to know Square Enix has a sense of humor...


----------



## masterriku (Apr 29, 2009)

I can't even begin to tell how spoilerific this Trailer is so be warned.

"The Awakening"


----------



## Bender (Apr 29, 2009)

^
Meh I've seen better


----------



## masterriku (Apr 29, 2009)

Because I'm a little confused to what you mean I will put several replies here

That maybe so but it is after all forcing that Aqua=Xion theory back from the abyss

If that is not what you meant:

You've seen better games on the DS then holy crap!! where I can locate these games of which you speak.

If that is still not what you meant:
Yeah I saw a trailer that wasn't so jittery so I'll _proably_ replace it. 

Too bad it is set to release in japan 31 days after my birthday that the fact that there is never ever going to be a shounen jump release the week of my birthday sadden me


----------



## Bender (Apr 30, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Because I'm a little confused to what you mean I will put several replies here
> 
> That maybe so but it is after all forcing that Aqua=Xion theory back from the abyss
> 
> ...



I mean't better spoilers

But I'm probaly speaking too soon since once the subs come out for the newest trailer than we'll be in business however I'm pretty sure I'm come to the conclusion of who Xion is.


----------



## Ziko (Apr 30, 2009)

The trailer is down...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 30, 2009)

masterriku said:


> You've seen better games on the DS then holy crap!! where I can locate these games of which you speak.



One
Two

Four
Five
Six
Seven
Eight


If you think 358/2 is going to be the greatest game on the DS, go eat some boogers.

Does anybody remember the last snorefest KH game on a Nintendo handheld?

It will PROBABLY good, regardless.


----------



## masterriku (Apr 30, 2009)

I doubt it will be the greatest game on the DS. What I meant it is looking to be the best _looking_ full 3-D game on the DS


Edit:

_150 x 150_

for Ziko if for some reason he hasn't seen yet.


----------



## Bender (Apr 30, 2009)

Translated trailer's out 

You have a present

Also I think I know what Xion is now 

She's a something with no one 

As the anagram with her name which when you re-arrange Xion you get "No I" meaning she doesn't have a somebody like the rest of the Organization members. However, I repeat to anyone who thinks she's a nobody of Sora or Kairi she's not. Xion's name does not fit the naming scheme of the other Organization members, as it should be an anagram of "Kairi" and "X" if she was Kairi's Nobody. However, her name could in fact follow the naming scheme which Xehanort's does - If the "X" is removed, his name is an anagram of "No Heart" and "Another". Xion's name easily fits this pattern - for her, the anagram would be "No I", possibly implying that unlike the other Organization members, she doesn't have a somebody. This would also play into the reason why the Organization remains "Organization XIII", even with her in its ranks. 

Possibly, Sora's "leaked" memories fused with Xion after the Castle Oblivion incident, explaining Naminé's question as to whether or not Xion could endure it, maybe meaning if Xion could endure giving the memory back to Sora, which could lead to her tragic fate. Whatever the case, she could be encasing some of Sora's memories, causing her to have a similar existence of a Heartless with the characteristics of a Nobody.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2009)

Trailer was pretty good.  I'm going to wait for the English release on this one.  I know I have imported KH2 and KH2:FM+ upon their releases, but this one isn't hyping me up as much as I would like.  The game no doubt is going to be fun, but the story can be waited out and I can look up the spoilers and such when they come out. 

Now Birth by Sleep.....that's an import.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 2, 2009)

I guess Sora, Donald, and Goofy are multiplayer-only characters?


----------



## Bender (May 3, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I guess Sora, Donald, and Goofy are multiplayer-only characters?



Of course that wouldn't make any sense he's 'pose to be dead asleep


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 13, 2009)

he is supposed to be asleep, but in an interview, it was said that 358/2 will have a special just like CoM had the reverse/rebirth special. 

and in the most recent trailer we see a split screen of sora mimicking roxas, but sora is kinda distorted

as far as Xion is concerned. how her anagram is No 1, maybe she ties together with the unbirths of BBS. it would be a way to tie her into the game and possibly aqua.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 19, 2009)

Xion could in theory be the embodiment of Soras memorys ok Kairi and others, that has gained sentience and its own life and why Namine wonder if she can endure the process, because its not some fusion like Roxas.


----------



## Raiyu (May 20, 2009)

We lost our Mickey...voice actor Wayne Allwine passed away on May 18th, 2009. May he rest in peace.

*Minnesota*


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2009)

Raiyu said:


> We lost our Mickey...voice actor Wayne Allwine passed away on May 18th, 2009. May he rest in peace.
> 
> Arshavin wants Barça to win Champions League





Nooooooooooooo, I wonder who will fill his shoes.

Those big big shoes.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 20, 2009)

masterriku said:


> I doubt it will be the greatest game on the DS. What I meant it is looking to be the best _looking_ full 3-D game on the DS
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Best looking game on DS? I doubt that, that title belongs to DQ9


----------



## Haohmaru (May 20, 2009)

It's got a 9 (9/9/9/9 36/40) from famitsu so that's pretty good. Not that I actually give a shit about Famitsu scores.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 20, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> It's got a 9 (9/9/9/9 36/40) from famitsu so that's pretty good. Not that I actually give a shit about Famitsu scores.



They gave Kingdom Hearts II a totally unworthy 39/40, so I'm with you with not caring about their scores.

Seriously, I ignored them when they gave Nintendogs a perfect score.


----------



## masterriku (May 20, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Best looking game on DS? I doubt that, that title belongs to DQ9



*looks for DQ9 trailer*

Holy shit!!!!!!!!!!! 

That title _does_ belong to DQ9

@Goofy but but it had raising cute dogs what more could you possibly want?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 20, 2009)

masterriku said:


> @Goofy but but it had raising cute dogs what more could you possible want?



Probably fun.


----------



## masterriku (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Bender (May 26, 2009)

Seriously, Nintendogs was in it's own league and that's for the enjoyment of little snots 

Also only four more days till the release of 358/2 days for the DS 

So I assume we'll being hearing about Xion's identiy sooner than you think.


----------



## stardust (May 26, 2009)

I'm going to try and avoid spoilers. I was spoiled with near everything for KHII.


----------



## masterriku (May 27, 2009)

epic spoiler :

you lose the final battle


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 27, 2009)

sales in Japan should be high. I like seeing high numbers.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 27, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> sales in Japan should be high. I like seeing high numbers.



Because you have stock in the companies, right?

That's the only legit reason to care for sales.


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 27, 2009)

if you don't care about sales, then you should probably just quit playing any video games. if sales are bad, what makes you think the company will put any more money into making a series that fails. same goes with anime. more sales will mean more installments and/or better quality. 

is anyone importing? i was debating on my friend holding it for me until i get there next month, or just having it mailed here. i'm hoping the limited bundle will come with some other swag as well


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 27, 2009)

The game is going to do fine.  Seriously the only way Kingdom Hearts would fail in sales is if everyone died before it came out.


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2009)

Iijyanaika said:


> is anyone importing? i was debating on my friend holding it for me until i get there next month, or just having it mailed here. i'm hoping the limited bundle will come with some other swag as well



I'm new to this whole import thing but help me understand what's the thing you get that translates the game? And how much is that shit?


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 27, 2009)

?what? i'm buying the game as is. i'm proficient enough at japanese and i hate hearing american dubs, they're trash. 

as far as the translations, i heard people who mod their systems can get translations, but i don't know where those things are available. and i think i've only heard about those for psp games


----------



## masterriku (May 27, 2009)

Anyway on the subject of voice overs I might aswell mention mickey's VA died a while back how can you heartless bastards not buy his last work. 




no pun intended.


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 27, 2009)

ah, that's another thing, i'd wish they had kept the original disney voices instead of the japanese ones.......i think it woulkd have made things better, since they're obviously from different worlds. bah, dubs of anything are trash.

too much of my money has gone to disney already(used to live near orlando). good times.

so no one else is importing? i'm trying to con a friend into getting it too so i can do the multiplayer.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 28, 2009)

2 Days to go my fank wank meter is broken.

It better be bitching, I haven't been disappoited yet. (yeah there was stuff the could have been improved in previous titles, but still great)


----------



## Masurao (May 28, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I'm new to this whole import thing but help me understand what's the thing you get that translates the game? And how much is that shit?



The DS is region free, so you don't have to worry about anything. As for the PS2 you do need a Swap Disc, and a slider. The former is not all that expensive.


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 28, 2009)

someone in china already got ahold of one! damnit!, and i just looked this morning and someone posted pictures of an early copy with the booklet and the startup menu screen  !.......


----------



## Silent Storm (May 29, 2009)

Got the game (hackers cracked the piracy check, got leaked today).

Its great so far.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 31, 2009)

Its awesome and I was fucking right, well not completely but close enough.


Game is Genius

My reaction to it


----------



## Bender (May 31, 2009)

Shit my bad 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well Xion's identity has been confirmed 

She's a doll as I suspected and a collection of Sora's leaked memories of Kairi. She was created by Xenmas to become a complete Sora and eventually absorb Roxas and become Sora causing the real one not to awaken. Xenmas did this because he was unsure if Sora could gather enough hearts for Kingdom Hearts. When she's absorbed Roxas has the ability to dual-wield.


----------



## masterriku (May 31, 2009)

god dammit blaze spoiler that shit.

Luckily I had already been spoiled


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2009)

Now that I know of Xion's fate I'm really sad.


----------



## stardust (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm very proud of myself.

It's been a day, and I haven't been spoiled yet.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jun 1, 2009)

i spooiled myself already  ah.....blaze of glory. it's okay though, i'm getting my dsi bundle tomorrow morning, so everything will be alright.


----------



## Kamina (Jun 1, 2009)

Forget all these games, bring back Sora!!


----------



## masterriku (Jun 1, 2009)

But Roxas is Sora  so your point is moot.


----------



## Kamina (Jun 1, 2009)

You know what I mean, bring on kingdom hearts 3.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 1, 2009)

You'll have to wait till versus is out and god know when that will happen.


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2009)

Kamina said:


> You know what I mean, bring on kingdom hearts 3.



LOL

Buddy we won't be seeing KH III til probaly 2011


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2009)

Btw any of you guys speak japanese? 

I was wondering if you could translate some scenes for me


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 1, 2009)

I tried the game just to see how the controls and the battles looked and i must say i liked it, now waiting for the english release!


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2009)

C'mon translators 

Any translators?


----------



## masterriku (Jun 1, 2009)

You'll proably have to wait till the end of the week however here is  something to tide you over

History of American Child Labor Laws


----------



## Bender (Jun 2, 2009)

They released the American trailer for 358/2 days

Shit is fruity as fuck 

Also.....

I *HATE *Xion's voice 

But Christopher Lee 

He's back!


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jun 2, 2009)

This game doesn't have English subtitles does it or language?


----------



## Bender (Jun 2, 2009)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> This game doesn't have English subtitles does it or language?



Nope 

You're gonna have to wait until the english dub comes out 

That or wait until someone on the net decides to translate the goddamn scenes


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 9, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> They released the American trailer for 358/2 days
> 
> Shit is fruity as fuck
> 
> ...



Christopher Lee doesn't get much work these days.  I'm not surprised.

But good god... the dubbing in this game is abysmal.  Hopefully BBS can get some decent guys (and girls) to come in and speak with passion.

Even Quinton Flinn is giving a lackluster performance.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently, Xigbar sees Ven in Xion.

What could this mean? =O


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 9, 2009)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Major 358/2 days spoilers and slight BBS spoilers_ 



Probably Sora saw Ven at some point. Seeing as Xion is just made of Sora's memories.

But then you ponder, why did he say nothing when he saw Roxas? Perhaps when Sora's memory restoration came to a halt due to Roxas absorbing Xion, he might have lost memories of some keyblade abilities such as gravity, aero and maybe other memories such as the possible ones of Ven.

Or it may have to link with Ven's soul, seeing as Sora's nobody looks just like Ven. Maybe that was what he was losing? IIRC one of Roxas' combos looked exactly like Ven's. Might be supportive to the earlier statement?
And I'm sure once somewhere the creator said there could be other reasons that Roxas can have the keyblade at the same time as Sora.





*Spoiler*: _Possible spoilers on the masked keyblader of BBS' identity._ 





He has to be Xehanort, the one who spawned Ansem the Seeker of Darkness and Xemnas. 

Among all the other stuff you might've heard.

Compare this!




Look pretty similar no?

Well about the Heartless symbol not being on the latter, remember that was in a time before Heartless or Nobodies. And we were told he was infused with darkness. 

And also if the other Xehanort stole his master Ansem's name, why won't similar be done for Master Xehanort?

In the gathering video didn't one of the few words that came up in the end say "Xehanort's memories"? Also did we not know that Xehanort was found without memories with his capabilities being beyond human?
Didn't Ansem the Wise wonder how he opened the door?

There is also a reason the creators want his face hidden right?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 10, 2009)

Kamina said:


> You know what I mean, bring on kingdom hearts 3.


_I'm with this guy._


----------



## Bender (Jun 10, 2009)

:rofl 

I was laughing my ass off when I saw this 358/2 Days    


*Spoiler*: _Axel's true name_ 



It's Lea


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 10, 2009)

What I want to know is how does 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Xigbar even know Ven? If he knows Ven then does that mean that the other original members will appear in BBS? And what kinda connection will they have to Terra and Aqua?


----------



## Bender (Jun 10, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> What I want to know is how does
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Simple dude

Nomura answered that question in an interview 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Xigbar used to be one of Ansem the wise's scientist who witnessed the battles of the Keyblade warriors.


----------



## Rika (Jun 10, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Axel's true name_
> 
> 
> 
> It's Lea



I was  at that too. 

Mostly because when I first read it, I pronounced it
*Spoiler*: __ 



 "LEE-ah"


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> What I want to know is how does
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Crack theory*

*Spoiler*: __ 



I always thought it might be possible that Ven=Xehanort, after some variation of sell my soul to save my freinds, because really its either him or Terra, unless someone else is introduced that can claim to be friends with aqua, So maybe Xigbar just remembered what Xehanort really looked like...



well Sora should also have seen Ven since we know he visits the island from the trailers. 




also does anyone else find axel sounds diffrent in the trailer or is it just me


----------



## Bender (Jun 11, 2009)

Something tells me Ven might be Sora's brother


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 12, 2009)

Lol ^ I don't think so.

My theory is that Master Xehanort somehow takes possession of Terra to create Xehanort.

As you see here:



and here:



Xehanort and Terra have somewhat similar hairstyles.

Master Xehanort and Xehanort's heartless have striking familiarities as well as shown here:



So that would explain why Xehanort's heartless looks that way.

There's a picture somewhere where Terra is looking at Sora and Riku play fighting with swords on the island. When Sora finds Terra in KH2: Final Mix, Terra mentions that Sora isn't the one he chose  so I'm thinking Riku was the one that Terra chose to be the keyblade master.

You can find the Terra/Sora conversation on youtube somewhere.


----------



## Bender (Jun 12, 2009)

IsoloKiro said:


> Lol ^ I don't think so.
> 
> My theory is that Master Xehanort somehow takes possession of Terra to create Xehanort.
> 
> ...



What's your reasoning for saying Ven isn't Sora's brother


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 12, 2009)

My money is on Sora's dad = Master of VAT (ven, aqua, terra)

Notice how Neither Sora nor Riku have parents


Also wasn't it stated somewhere that none of the Main BBS characters have a blood relation to any Sora, Kairi or Riku?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 12, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> My money is on Sora's dad = Master of VAT (ven, aqua, terra)
> 
> *Notice how Neither Sora nor Riku have parents*
> 
> ...



I'm sure in KH1 Riku mentioned that if they leave they may never see their parents again.

Plus according to that trailer Master Xehanort claims his origin is between the wall of light and darkness [nothingness?] and Sora seems very well from the realm of light.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 12, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Something tells me Ven might be Sora's brother



Ven looks older.

Though in that jump festa trailer he so happened to use dodge roll.



IsoloKiro said:


> Lol ^ I don't think so.
> 
> My theory is that Master Xehanort somehow takes possession of Terra to create Xehanort.
> 
> ...



What about the emphasis on keeping the masked keyblader's identity a secret till the game comes out?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm pretty confident that Xehanort is a fusion of Terra's body and Master Xehanorts mind, though with loss of memory after their final battle.

look at this vid


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 12, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Ven looks older.
> 
> Though in that jump festa trailer he so happened to use dodge roll.
> 
> ...




What about it? Could be Xehanort if you think so, could not be. But, there is a cutscene in KHII Final Mix where Xehanort goes into this secret room and talks to what he refers to as a "friend" or old friend which happens to be Aqua's armor and keyblade. So if Xehanort WAS the masked keyblader, then why would he refer to Aqua as friend? That IS something Terra would do though assuming that Xemnas retained some of his memories after Master Xehanort possesses Terra.

I believe that the armored Terra that Sora finds is like a remnant/fragment/soul/leftover of Xehanort.

Sorry if this all sounds confusing lol.

Also, there hasn't been anything so far about the whole brother thing so why would they throw it in right now? Riku and Sora's parents aren't important either which is why there wasn't any emphasis or further explanation concerning them.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 12, 2009)

IsoloKiro said:


> What about it? Could be Xehanort if you think so, could not be. But, there is a cutscene in KHII Final Mix where Xehanort goes into this secret room and talks to what he refers to as a "friend" or old friend which happens to be Aqua's armor and keyblade. So if Xehanort WAS the masked keyblader, then why would he refer to Aqua as friend? That IS something Terra would do though assuming that Xemnas retained some of his memories after Master Xehanort possesses Terra.



However, we don't know all the details of this masked keyblader, so its possible. Plus the identity of this friend may not be Aqua's armor. Remember the mention of the possible link to Castle Oblivion along with the fact that with the Room of Sleep must come the Room of awakening. Were Xemnas' other friend possibly is.

We know the search narrows down, can't be Ven, as he seems to have some form of fusion with Sora. Mind you I'm speaking in that perspective has I don't think its just a coincidence that Sora, KH1 Sora's style of using spells and some combos happens to be a lot like Ven. That and Ven seemingly using one of Sora's well known growth abilities, dodge roll.

Also it cannot be Aqua as well she's apparently dead. Terra's only friends were those. So there is a small chance that whomever this friend is, there's a slight possibility that the one who was in the robes in coded is that friend. <keep in mind coded takes place after KH2>





Also if its the masked keyblader than possibly that friend is either Master Xehanort himself or whatever infused him with the darkness.

Speaking of the apprentice, we can't dismiss the emphasis on keeping his identity hidden. Also this masked keyblader was known as a monster who was infused with darkness. 

In fact his keyblade even looks very similar to soul eater even having the demonic eye. Thats not the only thing.
Notice how his outfit bares a huge similarity to Riku's dark form. Also remember that Master Xehanort said that he was a monster infused with darkness. 

Yet Riku's dark form bares an uncanny resemblance to this masked keyblader's outfit. Is it also by sheer coincidence that Riku only attained this form after meeting Ansem the seeker of _darkness_.:ho Keep in mind that masked one was called one infused with the darkness.:ho

For comparison's sake.





To be honest I think the fact that Ansem the seeker of darkness had the dark keyblade probably means that he's the apprentice.



> I believe that the armored Terra that Sora finds is like a remnant/fragment/soul/leftover of Xehanort.
> 
> Sorry if this all sounds confusing lol.



Its alright, speculating about KH always gets like that when I do that as well.

I hear that that battle never truly happened. Apparently it was just a test for the player.


----------



## Bender (Jun 12, 2009)

Seriously, I swear to god I hate the no blood relations in this gaming series

I mean I like everything else 

But character-wise it's so  childish and primitive



> I believe that the armored Terra that Sora finds is like a remnant/fragment/soul/leftover of Xehanort.



What O'Brian said the fight never happened

Here's my theory on the whole creation of Xehanort 

The apprentice from what I heard has no face and is pretty much a nobody or the living embodiment of an Unbirth. 

I believe that Master X gives him life by giving him Terra's form and inserting his own consciousness into his new being as well. He also drains Aqua and Ven. However, Ven managed to save himself by fusing with Sora and erasing his existence himself. Thanks to Kingdom Hearts Master X also gives him a heart. The result of this we see nothing but the lingering sentiments of Terra and I believe the same is of Aqua who is in that throne room in KHII Final Mix.

Also as for Ven seriously, I can't say he's anything else other than Sora's brother. You guys say relations is insignificant but come on we have Kairi's grandmother's telling us the origins of the scattered worlds for Christ's sake. No one can brush that off. I mean I doubt we'll hear about father's but yes I believe we'll hear about siblings. Another thing I believe Ven is an Unbirth. Possibly, he's someone who wasn't born; that saying "the brother I never had". Someone who didn't make it into the world. 

In the Birth by sleep video I also think that Kingdom Hearts Master X summons is possibly the first appearance of Kingdom Hearts and him cradling all the power he gathered from his apprentices exploits.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 12, 2009)

Yep it all ends up in confusion for me. I still don't know how Kairi got a keyblade.

If the masked guy IS really  Xehanort, then why don't his heartless and nobody fight with keyblades?


----------



## Bender (Jun 12, 2009)

IsoloKiro said:


> Yep it all ends up in confusion for me. I still don't know how Kairi got a keyblade.
> 
> If the masked guy IS really  Xehanort, then why don't his heartless and nobody fight with keyblades?



Because as Master Xehanort said 



> "Those who submit to darkness are not qualified to wield the Keyblade."



which is why he can't

He was nobody then so he couldn't wield it since he didn't have a heart

His heartless couldn't wield the keyblade.... because well he's a heartless XD 

Also another reason that solidifies my theory on Master Xehanort's apprentice being Xehanort is possibly that he's a thief since it's impossible to pin the blame on Master X since in the trailers (aside from Birth by sleep) he's depicted as being kind wise, and benevolent teacher to the 3 keyblade knights. Shit I'm going to go out on a limb and say that Master Xehanort's apprentice or the Dark Soldier is using him and is the brains behind all the events of Birth by sleep game. It makes plenty of sense. In the trailers Master Xehanort said that his apprentice the dark soldier has become a disappointment since he's twisting his teachings for his own gain. He's the only one doing anything evil in the trailers.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 12, 2009)

Haha maybe I should just look at the trailers before placing judgement. My bad.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 12, 2009)

IsoloKiro said:


> Yep it all ends up in confusion for me. I still don't know how Kairi got a keyblade.
> 
> If the masked guy IS really  Xehanort, then why don't his heartless and nobody fight with keyblades?



Probably Roxas was able to wield the keyblade due to some uncanny link to Ventus.

As we're told those who submit to darkness aren't qualified to wield the keyblade. As this is KH we're likely meant to believe its the heart giving in. 
Master Xehanort's apprentice never gave into the darkness, just infused with it. Also that was a time before heartless and nobodies. 

You may mention Ansem Seeker of Darkness having that dark keyblade, though Leon said that it wasn't a true keyblade.

An alternative view is that probably he didn't remember anything seeing as his memories had the skills for the keyblade, you could relate it with some of Sora's forgotten memories from the Castle Oblivion i.e. gravity and stop.

Or you could say a heart is required to wield a keyblade. Given how Riku and Sora would wield their due to a heart which was also sort of explained in KH1 during the Hollow Bastion visit.

Heartless and nobodies are ones without hearts. Hence why Xemnas and Ansem the Seeker of Darkness couldn't wield keyblades.



Blaze of Glory said:


> Also another reason that solidifies my theory on Master Xehanort's apprentice being Xehanort is possibly that he's a thief since it's impossible to pin the blame on Master X since in the trailers (aside from Birth by sleep) he's depicted as being kind wise, and benevolent teacher to the 3 keyblade knights. Shit I'm going to go out on a limb and say that Master Xehanort's apprentice or the Dark Soldier is using him and is the brains behind all the events of Birth by sleep game. It makes plenty of sense. In the trailers Master Xehanort said that his apprentice the dark soldier has become a disappointment since he's twisting his teachings for his own gain. He's the only one doing anything evil in the trailers.



Master Xehanort likely is the brains. I mean according to one of the trailers, its said he wants the 7 princesses. And the BBS trailer in KH2FM suggests he's evil too.


----------



## Bender (Jun 12, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Master Xehanort likely is the brains. I mean according to one of the trailers, its said he wants the 7 princesses. And the BBS trailer in KH2FM suggests he's evil too.



I already touched upon that fact dude and I said that he is likely  being controlled by his apprentice. In all of the other trailers he told Terra to correct his mistake looking sincerely regretful about his actions and what's become of his apprentice. His look in these does not make him out to be evil. I mean yes his evil eyes gives him that stereotypical "bad guy" look but his words prove otherwise. KH2 FM trailer is the only trailer he's looking evil.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 12, 2009)

I can't be bothered to quote all of you but maybe Master Xehanort is a Light Fanatic seeing as light and darkness are not templates of good and evil. King Mickeys keyblade is from the realm of darkness so using darkness does not instantly mean you cannot wield a keyblade if the realm of darkness has a keyblade. 

Somewhere in an interview Nomura states that there are as many keyblades as people qualified to wield them and in BBS trailer you see a field is a butload of keyblades just laying around leading me to believe that the keyblade war has already ended by then.

More proof that Master Xehanort is full of BS is that Riku wields darkness yet he has a keyblade.Either Master Xehanort means those who just wield darkness as are unfit to wield which would make him an evil light user or those who simply give into the darkness are unfit to wield because they are probably the ones who bring ruination like spoken in the legend of the keyblade.


Edit: lol blaze being control by the apprentice who is probably male, when in the history of forever has that happened.


----------



## Bender (Jun 12, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Edit: lol blaze being control by the apprentice who is probably male, when in the history of forever has that happened.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 12, 2009)

You can't manipulate someone you threw into the void. 

If you mean that maleficent fiasco then Ansem wasn't the apprentice.


----------



## Bender (Jun 12, 2009)

masterriku said:


> You can't manipulate someone you threw into the void.



Riku was needed so that he could maintain a physical presence in the world. He manipulated him dude. Even though he made it appear as if Riku was in charge. Once he was no longer needed he tossed him into the void since he was a hindrance to his plans. 

Master Xehanort is being used by his apprentice and considering the history of this series that has been a pretty recurring element in the story. Riku being used by Xehanort's heartless and Sora being used by Xehanort's  nobody. It's pretty clear that it is not the master who is in complete control but the one lurking in the shadows. Nor is it the hero. Everyone in this series is given a push to begin their journey.   



> If you mean that maleficent fiasco then Ansem wasn't the apprentice.



No he wasn't but when he took control of Riku's body he still pretended like she was in command. There was no I'm-your-equal bullshit in that relationship.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 12, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I already touched upon that fact dude and I said that he is likely  being controlled by his apprentice. In all of the other trailers he told Terra to correct his mistake looking sincerely regretful about his actions and what's become of his apprentice. His look in these does not make him out to be evil. I mean yes his evil eyes gives him that stereotypical "bad guy" look but his words prove otherwise. KH2 FM trailer is the only trailer he's looking evil.



But according to one of the trailers, he wants the 7 princesses of heart. 
So far there's only one reason anyone's every wanted them.



Blaze of Glory said:


>



Compare that with the the apprentice's outfit.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 12, 2009)

Actually I thought you were talking about Ansem the seeker of darkness throwing Ansem the wise into the void.As soon you meet Riku face to face after he is possessed. Ansem doesn't even remotely make it look like it was Riku in control the second thing he says "I am Ansem the seeker of darkness" and then they proceeed to have the most difficult fight in the main story.
I think Maleficent knew it was Ansem/possibly Terra in control when he shows up in Riku's body.

Oh yeah It would be funny is all our theories are rendered invalid because we don't who is talking to who.


----------



## Bender (Jun 12, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> But according to one of the trailers, he wants the 7 princesses of heart.
> So far there's only one reason anyone's every wanted them.



But are those his real motives or his apprentice's motive? If that is what he really wants then that contradicts what he said earlier to Terra: "Use your power to defeat the darkness and correct my mistake!" Until there is other evidence supporting your theory of him being a villain he is considered nothing more than a pawn in an even bigger scheme.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 12, 2009)

I doubt MX would ask Terra of all people to deal with a monster infused with darkness.


----------



## Bender (Jun 12, 2009)

Masterriku said:
			
		

> I think Maleficent knew it was Ansem/possibly Terra in control when he shows up in Riku's body.



Maleficent's never even met Xehanort before much less known of his reign. If she did then she'd be aware of this during Kingdom Hearts 1 since they were in the shadows and behind the mutation of Radiant Garden into Hollow Bastion. Riku/Ansem/Xehanort the seeker of darkness said it perfectly "The heartless were using her for years and she never thought about the darkness growing in her own heart" even though she told everyone to be careful not to let the darkness swallow your heart. If she can't even piece that together there is no way in hell she was remotely aware of Xehanort's existence.


----------



## Bender (Jun 12, 2009)

They're keybladers dude they're supposed to put their lives on the line to deal with the such entities.



masterriku said:


> I doubt MX would ask Terra of all people to deal with a monster infused with darkness.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X0P98qJjNA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## masterriku (Jun 12, 2009)

Youtube has the 502 error so I can't see it right now. my memory of the trailer I suspect that one is however is sketchy right now but isn't that the one where ven gets knocked away while fighting the apprentice and Xehanort is giving his that man is already a monster speech to what appears to be terra?


----------



## Bender (Jun 12, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Youtube has the 502 error so I can't see it right now. my memory of the trailer I suspect that one is however is sketchy right now but isn't that the one where ven gets knocked away while fighting the apprentice and Xehanort is giving his that man is already a monster speech to what appears to be terra?



youtube should be working now

Yeah he's giving the speech to Terra


----------



## Bender (Jun 12, 2009)

So guys tell me what do you think?You agree with my theory?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 12, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> But are those his real motives or his apprentice's motive? If that is what he really wants then that contradicts what he said earlier to Terra: "Use your power to defeat the darkness and correct my mistake!" Until there is other evidence supporting your theory of him being a villain he is considered nothing more than a pawn in an even bigger scheme.



Well I suppose its possible seeing as his identity, his agenda are all being kept secret. Also may fit with the pattern of Xehanort/Ansem Seeker of Darkness/Xemnas being the mastermind.

However, IIRC Aqua questioned the nature of his plan, the one about the princesses, moreover this may seem small but in the gathering movie in KH2, in the end where all the words come up, the ones which come to mind when I think about Master Xehanort and the dark soldier are "the lost two" also what of Master Xehanort's origin, the ones between light and darkness?

Perhaps he's like a manipulator, he seems like the type too. Maybe just maybe his apprentice only became infused with the darkness only because he tried to cross between the wall of light and darkness, much like Master Xehanort wants Terra to do, but in this case he failed and became infused with the darkness.

All of this would make sense especially when you consider the attack on Terra, Aqua and Ventus, when they picked up Kingdom Key, Way to Dawn and Darkside.



Blaze of Glory said:


> So guys tell me what do you think?You agree with my theory?



I disagree, but I like it.


----------



## Bender (Jun 12, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Well I suppose its possible seeing as his identity, his agenda are all being kept secret. Also may fit with the pattern of Xehanort/Ansem Seeker of Darkness/Xemnas being the mastermind.
> 
> However, IIRC Aqua questioned the nature of his plan, the one about the princesses, moreover this may seem small but in the gathering movie in KH2, in the end where all the words come up, the ones which come to mind when I think about Master Xehanort and the dark soldier are "the lost two" also what of Master Xehanort's origin, the ones between light and darkness?



The question of Xehanort's origin will possibly never come to light


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 12, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> The question of Xehanort's origin will possibly never come to light



I have a gut feeling it will in BBS. Seeing as Terra's meant to reach there according to Master Xehanort, it it will come up. 

Personally I believe it links to the unbirth seeing as they're the opposite of human life according to an interview. 

In fact there's a likely chance that it might be nothingness, or most likely something else as nothingness=no heart which equates no to keyblade.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 12, 2009)

I agree, I see no other reason why they'd wouldn't reveal it.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a challenge for everybody who said KH2 was to easy play this game with no panels whatsoever after the tutorial then tell me how easy 358/2 is

The rules are

No panels
No limits
...........................

final destination


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 25, 2009)

Well in theorythe obsesive good players had the ability, to beat the game at lvl 1 on critical mode...


But I have heard this game is harder, which is good...

Also I wonder how KH coded ties into all of this


----------



## masterriku (Jun 25, 2009)

Actually I hear it is impossible to beat the game with no panels.


----------



## Razing Phoenix (Jun 27, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Actually I hear it is impossible to beat the game with no panels.



I'm sure some fan will make it possible .


----------



## geG (Jun 27, 2009)

What are panels exactly? Some kind of new leveling system or something?


----------



## masterriku (Jun 28, 2009)

Razing Phoenix said:


> I'm sure some fan will make it possible .


Nope since you can't dogde/survive Ragnarok with out them.



Geg said:


> What are panels exactly? Some kind of new leveling system or something?



They basically do everything in this game levels, abilities, Key blades , accessories, spells, items not sure about armor though .


----------



## Bender (Jul 19, 2009)

^

An image from Kingdom Hearts Coded which comes right after Kingdom Hearts II

The game is said to be closely related to Birth by sleep

But seriously what the hell? I thought all the Organization members were through?  

What's going on?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 20, 2009)

Well not all people who wear cloaks are organization members


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 20, 2009)

Gentleman said:


> Well not all people who wear cloaks are organization members


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 20, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> An image from Kingdom Hearts Coded which comes right after Kingdom Hearts II
> 
> ...



More Nomura cliffhangers, duh.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 20, 2009)

But that's just the end of chapter two in that game .


----------



## Beastly (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone else think that Terra is Xehanort?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm pretty certain that will be the case


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jul 21, 2009)

Didn't we have some huge conversation about that? Or did I imagine that entire ordeal?


----------



## Beastly (Jul 22, 2009)

IsoloKiro said:


> Didn't we have some huge conversation about that? Or did I imagine that entire ordeal?



You might not have imagined it. But hey, do i really have to go through 14 pages of info?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jul 23, 2009)

Theorys

1. Terra is Xehanort
2.Terra is Masters Xehanort's Unbirth
3.Ven is Roxas/Sora Unbirth through the Kingdom key
4.Master Xehanort apprentice is The real Xehanort his Unbirth
5.Terra + Master Xehanort = Xehanorts = Ansem the seeker of darkness= Xemnas
6.Terra Erased ven memory in putted them inside sora thus making roxas look like ven


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jul 23, 2009)

I can not find fault within your predictions.


----------



## Bender (Jul 25, 2009)

^

Same here

Awesome theory I like


----------



## Tian (Jul 25, 2009)

hey guys argos is releasing 358/2 days 11th september here in ireland and possibly britian!!! I'd tell you guys my theories but it'd take 10 fully used up posts to explain them all to you.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jul 25, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> Same here
> 
> Awesome theory I like



thnx it just some things that popped in my head


----------



## masterriku (Jul 25, 2009)

mangakyou sasuke said:


> hey guys argos is releasing 358/2 days 11th september here in ireland and possibly britian!!! I'd tell you guys my theories but it'd take 10 fully used up posts to explain them all to you.



what it's coming out in Europe first this is madness.


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Jul 25, 2009)

Is coded coming on PSP? Because i want the DS one but i am more ijnterestted in Coded1


----------



## Beastly (Jul 25, 2009)

Coded is only coming out for the cell phone.


----------



## Tian (Jul 25, 2009)

masterriku said:


> what it's coming out in Europe first this is madness.


 it is not madness, it's goodness.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2009)

masterriku said:


> what it's coming out in Europe first this is madness.



There's a first time for everything.........


----------



## stardust (Aug 18, 2009)

mangakyou sasuke said:


> it is not madness, it's goodness.



This. 

And I've done exceptionally well at avoiding spoilers. I'm pretty proud of myself. I think I skimmed over one thing about Xion, but I can't remember exactly what it was anymore, which is good. I'm fully unprepared for this game, and it's a good way to be. It's amazing how convenient the internet is for spoilers and things like that, really.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 20, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> An image from Kingdom Hearts Coded which comes right after Kingdom Hearts II
> 
> ...




probaly xehonaort


----------



## Beastly (Aug 20, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> An image from Kingdom Hearts Coded which comes right after Kingdom Hearts II
> 
> ...



think it was either the real xehanort or a hologram.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 21, 2009)

It does look like a hologram. Has there been a release date set for Birth by Sleep?


----------



## Corran (Aug 21, 2009)

Birth by Sleep may be the game that makes me steal my friends PSP


----------



## Bender (Aug 21, 2009)

^

Hey what anime is that in your avvy and  gif in your siggy?


----------



## Corran (Aug 21, 2009)

^It's from Bakemonogatari


----------



## Beastly (Aug 21, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> It does look like a hologram. Has there been a release date set for Birth by Sleep?



years into the future, my friend.



Corran said:


> Birth by Sleep may be the game that makes me steal my friends PSP



hahahaahhaah, thats not nice though....


----------



## stardust (Aug 21, 2009)

I heard that Birth By Sleep will be released by the end of 2009. However, since there hasn't been any recent information about it, the date has most likely been pushed back. Sometime in 2010, perhaps?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 21, 2009)

Its about the other Keyblade masters, right? Were there three at one time, just like in KHII? Because there was Sora, Mickey, and Riku, and they were using it all at once. And does anyone know the name of the main character?


----------



## Corran (Aug 21, 2009)

I still don't understand how there is more than one keyblade master at a time. I'm sure the first game said there could be only one.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 21, 2009)

I never knew Riku could use the Keyblade until KHII. And Mickey was using the Keyblade as well as Sora in KH1.


----------



## Corran (Aug 21, 2009)

Riku used the keyblade in Kh1 when he took it from Sora didn't he?
And I just assumed Mickey was using the Keyblade from the other side of that gate thing.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah... In KHII they revealed him as a master when he can only use his sword. And Kairi used a Keyblade too. What was up with that? The ugliets Keyblade in the game. I planned to use Bond of Flame to beat the game, as a tribute to Axel, but ended up using something else. And, does ANYONE know how to acess Antiform?


----------



## stardust (Aug 21, 2009)

Well, it's a prequel, isn't it? Will probably explain how the keyblade came to be and the like. The three main characters' names are, Terra (the oldest looking one; apparently, he has a rather dark heart), Ventus (the Roxas lookalike; has something to do with both Roxas and Sora), and Aqua (the girl; rather mature and serious).


----------



## masterriku (Aug 21, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> . And, does ANYONE know how to acess Antiform?



You don't because Anti form accesses you.

In all seriousness Anti form kinda sucks but the chances of becoming anti form increases with each time you use a form. However since you've seen the Roxas cut scene you also have a chance of turning into final form if you don't have it which resets the counter for you going into anti form back to 0.

for more info

anti form


----------



## Bender (Aug 21, 2009)

I wish I could find some translated KH Coded episodes so we could figure out who the dude is in the Black cloak


----------



## Bender (Aug 21, 2009)

I just came up with a new theory you guys 

similar to Booda8oo but with a few changes

For one


Terra, in fact, becomes Master Xehanort's Apprentice (and the new Xehanort), and the "Terra" seen fighting alongside Ven and Aqua is the Lingering Sentiment from Kingdom Hearts II: Final Mix, created when Terra succumbed to the darkness. This would also make sense if Master Xehanort were referring to Terra having become a monster infused with darkness and begging Lingering Sentiment to correct this mistake by destroying Terra, and if Lingering Sentiment were demanding to know what Master Xehanort had done with Ven's heart seeing as how he's distancing himself from Terra.


Perhaps Xehanort's apprentice is in a sort of way a replica of Terra 

Anyone notice when you rearrange Terra's name you get "art". Master Xehanort possibly lied about his apprentice saying he has succumbed to the darkness.

Evidence of this fact is when Xehanort appears to Ven in the Olympus Coliseum and summons a ball of energy in his hand and says "Now recover everything, and discover the truth!"

It could also refer to his heart as a scene shows Terra facing Xehanort asking what Xehanort had done to his friend's heart 

At the finale of Birth by sleep Aqua becomes a Lingering sentiment similar to Terra. 

When Kingdom Hearts is summoned everyone (except for Ven) in the area  lose their hearts except for Ven which is the reason I'm guessing Xehanort froze him.

I'll even wager that the same fate of Xion becomes the same of Ven his essence starts degenerating but Xehanort takes it and places it in Sora enabling him to wield the Keyblade which occured when he met with Sora for the first time in the beginning of the first game.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 21, 2009)

update: there are new BBS scans and translations out today.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 21, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I wish I could find some translated KH Coded episodes so we could figure out who the dude is in the Black cloak



there is a semi decent one on gamefaqs.


----------



## Bender (Aug 21, 2009)

The reason Ven is asking to be erased is because he is saddened and heart broken that his  best friend has succumbed to darkness in order to gain power.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Aug 25, 2009)

Aqua = Yum.


----------



## Gene (Aug 25, 2009)

Jesus Christ, Roxas (or w/e his name in this game is) is short. The blue haired chick is fucking hawt.

The Lilo & Stitch world is looking good too. Looks like they'll be using one of the experiments from the spin-off series.


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 25, 2009)

Holy balls. Aqua is fucking hot. .


----------



## Corran (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks awesome. I want 
Is there a 3 member party system? It looks like you play alone most of the time with sometimes another character might join you.

I started replaying Kingdom Hearts of the weekend. Alice in Wonderland world is my most hated world


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 25, 2009)

Famitsu Interview ripped directly from KHinsider.com 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> -- About controlling each of the three characters: how does that work?
> 
> Nomura: At the start you'll choose who you want to control, and you'll use that one character until you clear their story. Depending on which character you play with, you'll uncover facts that you can't learn with the other characters. Each world has scenarios for all three, each has different bosses, so it's like there are three separate games included. If you play alongside a friend, the contents the way the story advances will be different depending on the character you choose, so watch out for spoilers.
> 
> ...






IMO, we all know what that last answer implies


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 25, 2009)

Ooh, I can't wait for the new secret movie. Those are the best part of KH.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 25, 2009)

KH3 BABY 

I can only hope we have a timeskip


----------



## IsoloKiro (Aug 25, 2009)

F*** the card system and it's deck.

Bring on KH3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 26, 2009)

^ this is more like crisis core than a "card system" perse


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 26, 2009)

so i was right Ven = Sora's Unbirth

And terra's Xehonaorts unbirth or just xehonort


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 26, 2009)

^ "Unversed" not Unbirth


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 26, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ "Unversed" not Unbirth



well i like Unbirth better


----------



## masterriku (Aug 26, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ this is more like crisis core than a "card system" perse



If anything it more like TWEWY in more ways than battle system.


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2009)

Booda8oo said:


> well i like Unbirth better



Unverse  

It's what ya get when ya piss me off

Say it with me now *pimp named slickback voice* 

Also Booda Masterriku challenge my theory


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 26, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Unverse
> 
> It's what ya get when ya piss me off
> 
> ...



wuts ur theory


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2009)

Nathan Copeland said:


> wuts ur theory



The one on the last page


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 26, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I just came up with a new theory you guys
> 
> similar to Booda8oo but with a few changes
> 
> ...




I Like the theory its kickass

but i think nor said that terra boss fight was just a guess boss like xemnas in kh1 and it mean nothing but i can totaly see Master xehonorts aprentice being a terra replica because it makes since terra chose riku as the master of the keyblade and riku had a dark apperence and a replica so i think thats true also with aqua being a lingering spirit


----------



## masterriku (Aug 26, 2009)

what? but it seemed so solid.

sigh


Well save the last part because Xehanort has no memories of his life before his tutelage under Ansem the Wise so he would not be able to pass on any essence of Ven plus the keyblade was never meant for Sora as Terra supposedly choose Riku. to be his I dunno apprentice once he achieved jedi knighthood 

Everything is pretty much unchallengeable for now except Aqua becoming a lingering sentiment she is WAAAAAY to HAWT for that.


Oh yeah and I would like to say GOOFY TITAN (even though you probably won't read this) you were _wrong_ Days looked Amazing  and you will probably like it since it is way more difficult KH2 and not just press A to win and there is actually platforming *gasp*


Another thing on days RERAISE is for pussies.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 26, 2009)

Nathan Copeland said:


> I Like the theory its kickass
> 
> but i think nor said that terra boss fight was just a guess boss like xemnas in kh1 and it mean nothing but i can totaly see Master xehonorts aprentice being a terra replica because it makes since terra chose riku as the master of the keyblade and riku had a dark apperence and a replica so i think thats true also with aqua being a lingering spirit



Heh Xemnas is actually a cannon boss which pretty much sucks considering A.Most will never fight him B. That fight with him is creates certain things.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 26, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Heh Xemnas is actually a cannon boss which pretty much sucks considering A.Most will never fight him B. That fight with him is creates certain things.



That was cannon oh well it's funny that Xemnas in kh1 was the hardest boss but in kh2 he was easy


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2009)

Nathan Copeland said:


> That was cannon oh well it's funny that Xemnas in kh1 was the hardest boss but in kh2 he was easy



His fight was hard for me for a while because I only had one potion left and his billion energy blast you have to fend out was ridiculously pain in the ass till I figured out I had to press triangle and X


----------



## masterriku (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah that fight is easy but Fun I did it every sunday before my ps2 and most of my games go stolen.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 27, 2009)

I think it would of been better seeing Roxas and sora get the kill on xemnas even though playing as riku was cool

and that 100000009000 energy beams waz tight xemnas waz the shit


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 27, 2009)

^

Well, at least we'll get to learn more about Roxas in the 358/2 Days game.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 27, 2009)

Aqua has time compression


----------



## Corran (Aug 28, 2009)

I think I've totally forgotten what has happened in KH2. I remember it got complicated and looking at Birth by Sleep it just makes it seem more complicated 

My replaying of KH1, I'm 13 hours I've just finished Atlantica. I forgot how long it takes to get through this game  Pisses me off how I can't use any special attacks in Atlantica because you are swimming and not on the ground 
When I first played through the game a couple years ago I had no idea how to use the special attacks like "Sonic Blade"  Now I know how to use them on this playthrough 

I'm not looking forward to replaying KH2 and that stupid first 1-2 hours


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 28, 2009)

KH2 intro makes the game.


----------



## Bender (Aug 28, 2009)

Corran said:


> I think I've totally forgotten what has happened in KH2. I remember it got complicated and looking at Birth by Sleep it just makes it seem more complicated
> 
> My replaying of KH1, I'm 13 hours I've just finished Atlantica. I forgot how long it takes to get through this game  Pisses me off how I can't use any special attacks in Atlantica because you are swimming and not on the ground
> When I first played through the game a couple years ago I had no idea how to use the special attacks like "Sonic Blade"  Now I know how to use them on this playthrough
> ...



I'll tell you how to use Sonic Blade if you tell me what anime that is in your siggy?


----------



## Corran (Aug 28, 2009)

^It's from DieBuster 

What I was saying before about Sonic Blade was I didn't know how to use it my first time through a couple years back  Now I'm playing it again I figured out how to use it  Though the way to use that 4th option for things is cumbersome


----------



## Bender (Aug 28, 2009)

Corran said:


> ^It's from DieBuster
> 
> What I was saying before about Sonic Blade was I didn't know how to use it my first time through a couple years back  Now I'm playing it again I figured out how to use it  Though the way to use that 4th option for things is cumbersome



Simply press X repeatedly and you'll be able to use it like four times.


----------



## Corran (Aug 28, 2009)

I know how to use it don't worry  Need to time it to when the "Rave" bit lights up and then if you do it enough it comes up with "Blast" I think. Really handy for taking out large groups 

And what I meant by 4th option is that main menu list thing. During combat its a bit cumbersome to select it. Especially when you want to use magic or summons  So I never bother using summons because I cant use them well


----------



## destinator (Sep 2, 2009)

HQ Shots at Famitsu ^^


----------



## stardust (Sep 2, 2009)

I never bothered using the summons either. Couldn't be bothered, and I felt confident enough in my fighting ability. Knew that we were getting the Cinderella world already, although I don't think that it was a wise choice. They could have picked far better worlds than that. I'm somewhat disappointed to see that we're getting a Lilo and Stitch world, that movie never appealed to me. I'd adore seeing a Fantasia world, more than anything else.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 2, 2009)

I would love to see a Toy Story world!

They better give me that on KH3 or else i'm going to be pissed


----------



## stardust (Sep 2, 2009)

A Toy Story world would be a more popular choice. Wonder why that hasn't been done yet.


----------



## Corran (Sep 2, 2009)

Waiting for the power of the PS3 maybe? 

I'm 12 hours in to KH2. The combat is sooooo much better and faster than KH1. The first time I played through KH2 a couple years back I didn't use the Drive function as often as I should have. I kept saving it for some reason and I didn't know you could lvl it up 
I'm up to the Pirates world now. I don't think I'll bother with Atlantica because its just that music minigame crap 
And it took me 3 god damn hours to get past Twilight Town! As cool as Roxas is I am just so sick of that world now.
Probably the most badass moment so far is when you fight Axel with two keyblades. I want to play the whole game like that because its so much fun using the two keyblades! Especially using those specific blades 

I'm also having trouble deciding which abilities to equip  You don't get enough AP in this game even though you find so many AP boosts around


----------



## stardust (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah, the Twilight Town prologue _is_ fairly long. I adored it, though. Easily one of my favourite parts of the game. I liked how everything was so happy, and easygoing, with this horrible darkness lurking behind it. I felt so sorry for Roxas at the end, it was hard not to, really. "You're lucky, Sora. Looks like my Summer vacation is... over".


----------



## TheoDerek (Sep 3, 2009)

Corran said:


> I'm also having trouble deciding which abilities to equip  You don't get enough AP in this game even though you find so many AP boosts around


I recently did a replay of KH II as well.  Have you given every AP boost to Sora?

I generally prioritize combo/air combo plus(another hit to the combo) and combo boost(adds dmg to finisher based on number of hits in combo).  Also, I forget what the ability is called, but it makes it so if you hit square in air, Sora does three horizontal swipes instead of one normal attack.  You can do this equal to your combo.  So basically, if you can do 3 mid air attacks(not counting the finisher) you can do 9 of these horizontal swipes and then the finisher.  Guard is ok, but I found it to be much less useful when compared to KH I.  I had no problem dropping it for something else if I needed to.

There are also two types of air recovery.  One that is just a normal recovery, and one that is an attacking recovery.  Make sure you aren't using both.  I only use the normal one because it is more versitile.

I like the movement based combo staters as well.  One makes you dash over to a grounded enemy to start your combo, one makes you do a spinning jump attack at an air borne enemy, and the other makes you do an air dash/spin like movent toward an air borne enemy.

I wouldn't equip multiple finishing moves either.  I forget which level you get explosion, but it is the best and I think there is only one aerial finisher.

Leaf bracer I believe it is called is also pretty important.  It makes it so your cure spell can't be interupted.

Other that I can't think of anything too important off the top of my head.  I think everything else is just preference based.

I was never of big fan of offensive magic until I got the magnent spell and thunder.  When used in combo, it can be quite devestating.  Especially with thunder boost.


----------



## Corran (Sep 3, 2009)

^Yeah I give every upgrade to Sora  It's almost useless to give it to anyone else.

The Air Combos are definately the best. Especially for Valor Drive. I haven't earned any finishers yet  The Guard does fuck all this time I agree. It doesn't stop some of the enemies combos so it's kinda retarded this time around, I think I'll unequip it. Same with the recovery attack. 
The attack starter where you close the distance is probably one of my favorites since it speeds up the battles a lot quicker.
I also tend to unequip the quick trinity limits since I hit them accidently instead of the enemy commands 

Offensive magic for Sora is lamer in KH2 compared to KH1 so far. I've got up to reflect and the Fire blizzard and thunder spells are mostly useless. Except for Fire when dealing with some groups of enemies quickly. What does magnet do again? I can't remember 

Should I try lvling up the Donald Drive form? I forgot what its called  Or should I just keep doing the Valor form for now?


----------



## TheoDerek (Sep 3, 2009)

Corran said:


> I also tend to unequip the quick trinity limits since I hit them accidently instead of the enemy commands


The only limit I use for most of the game is one of Goofy's.  I forget what it's called, but I think it's Whirligoof.

When Riku joins your team I use his limit though because it's cool looking.  lol

And I don't use any of the auto abilities, like auto valor, auto limit, etc.  I think they are a waste of AP because it isn't that complictated to reach those abilities in the battle menu in the first place and if it's on it just pops up whenver you can use it and I might mistake it for a reaction on an enemy.  Then I possibly wasted some of my drive gague or all of my MP.


Corran said:


> Offensive magic for Sora is lamer in KH2 compared to KH1 so far. I've got up to reflect and the Fire blizzard and thunder spells are mostly useless. Except for Fire when dealing with some groups of enemies quickly. What does magnet do again? I can't remember


Magnent and its later forms creates a dark orb above Sora and all the enemies in a certain area are drawn to one point.  Then you can just spam Thunder.  It's really only useful against big groups.  On bosses the only magic I ever use is Thunder for a bit of extra dmg, and then save my last bit of MP for Cure because it heals you the same regardless of how much MP is used and it always takes what you have left.

The later forms of Magnent just increase the range that it brings in enemies from I believe.


Corran said:


> Should I try lvling up the Donald Drive form? I forgot what its called  Or should I just keep doing the Valor form for now?


I stuck with Valor form all the way until I got Master form and then Final form.

Wisdom form just doesn't cut it imo and the growth ability it gives you isn't even that great.

Only level up Wisdom form if you really want to.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Sep 3, 2009)

Eh, I loved everything attack wise alot better in KH1. KH2's system was so easy that manhandling triangle was all you needed to do.


----------



## geG (Sep 3, 2009)

I preferred the smoother controls in KH2. Compared to that everything in KH1 feels really stiff.


----------



## Bender (Sep 3, 2009)

masterriku said:


> what? but it seemed so solid.
> 
> sigh
> 
> ...



Ah right forgot about that  

As Master Xehanort said he wanted someone to defeat the darkness and correct his mistake. He chose Ven to become the keyblade for the keyblade master unaware of who it would be.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 3, 2009)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> I would love to see a Toy Story world!
> 
> They better give me that on KH3 or else i'm going to be pissed




Toy story would be epic and the funny thing about my thought roxas room in the beggining of Kh2 was toy story

if they skip toy story and put hannah montanna in


----------



## destinator (Sep 4, 2009)

official website open now with trailer and whatever


----------



## Beastly (Sep 5, 2009)

destinator said:


> Link removed
> 
> official website open now with trailer and whatever



japan always gets the good stuff. NA still hasnt finished the KH2 site.


----------



## Bender (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey guys what' the name of the device you get to sub a game? An import right? How much does it cost? 

I was thinking of getting it when Kingdom Hearts Birth by sleep comes out 

I'm just oh-so excited about that game pek pek pek


----------



## stardust (Sep 5, 2009)

Nathan Copeland said:


> if they skip toy story and put hannah montanna in [/COLOR]



There is not a chance in hell that that will happen. Hannah Montana is more of an American thing, and I doubt that the American Squeenix branch has an input in the games. They just localize it, after all. Besides, it would certainly turn away fans, and cheapen the series. Do the Japanese even have Hannah Montana airing?

So, what worlds for BBS are confirmed so far? Stitch, and Cinderella?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 5, 2009)

I think so.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 9, 2009)

Why is there KH games for PSP and DS and none for iPhone/Touch? 

Seriously, it would make more sense to make the mobile game avalible for the iPhone platform than some no name cell phone.


----------



## Corran (Sep 9, 2009)

The iphone/touch are crap for action adventure games. Sad truth


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 9, 2009)

Not really, I think it would work out quite well once you get used to the controls; just look at Assassin's Creed or Hero of Sparta. They could definitely give us a viable handheld KH gaming experience on the iPhone platform. 

Even if it did suck in comparison to the DS or PSP, which I believe it wouldn't, it would still be far better than the mini-game they're putting out on these Japanese cell phones and could be ported to US and EU.


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 9, 2009)

Kingdom Hearts 3 needs a jungle book world, and Narnia. lol I was thinking though it wouldn't find Disney could put Lost in Kingdom Hearts if they wanted.


----------



## Corran (Sep 9, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> Not really, I think it would work out quite well once you get used to the controls; just look at Assassin's Creed or Hero of Sparta. They could definitely give us a viable handheld KH gaming experience on the iPhone platform.
> 
> Even if it did suck in comparison to the DS or PSP, which I believe it wouldn't, it would still be far better than the mini-game they're putting out on these Japanese cell phones and could be ported to US and EU.



I hate playing those types of games on the itouch. No feedback is big problem for me. Especially for kingdom hearts which is combo and magic driven. Maybe if it was turn based it would be easier.
But Birth By Sleep is the real next KH so nothing to do but look forward to that 

We won't get KH3 till some time after FFvs13 comes out though  But if FFvs13 has some of the action elements from KH2 I will be very very pleased


----------



## Bender (Sep 10, 2009)

They should add Kefka in Kingdom Hearts 3 

He's made of so much goddamn win


----------



## stardust (Sep 11, 2009)

^ I totally agree about Kefka. But, can you imagine him all Nomurafied? I shiver at the thought.

Speaking of ideal worlds, I think my main choice would be a Fantasia world. Even if it was something along the lines of how Time River was played out, with different, mini-game like levels. Although, the rights for the music might be tricky. And that devil creature that appeared at the end of the movie already appeared in the first Kingdom Hearts game, as a boss, I recall.

Other movies that they haven't even gone near are Pochahontas, The Hunchback of Notre Dame, Oliver & Company, Basil the Great Mouse Detective, The Aristocats, The Fox and the Hound, Robin Hood, and The Sword in the Stone, to list some of the more common titles. Why some of them aren't in makes enough sense; like, let's take The Fox and the Hound. It'd be pretty difficult to create a world out of that. I feel like Pochahontas wouldn't be a good choice either, along with the Hunchback of Notre Dame. Titles such as Oliver and Company are far too modern. We could throw the Aristocats and Basil in with that, too. Even though they're set well before Oliver and Company, they're still in a modern enough setting... Even if that setting was fifty years or so ago. If you think about it, quite a lot of the titles I listed would be difficult to make worlds of.


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2009)

They need to make more old school classic Disney movies if they expect the KH series to continue buuuut that' asking too much of Disney since they've decided to follow the way of MTV and make MORE LIVE ACTION


----------



## stardust (Sep 11, 2009)

I agree. Well, there's that new Disney movie which was made with the Disney Renaissance in mind. You know the one, it's set in the South? I'm hoping that it does well. Really well. I miss those kind of Disney movies. Total escapism, with silly, yet incredibly catchy music and top notch voice acting.


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> I agree. Well, there's that new Disney movie which was made with the Disney Renaissance in mind. You know the one, it's set in the South? I'm hoping that it does well. Really well. I miss those kind of Disney movies. Total escapism, with silly, yet incredibly catchy music and top notch voice acting.



Yeah I know what you're talking about. The Princess and Frog is the name of that movie. It looks pretty promising.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 11, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> ^ I totally agree about Kefka. But, can you imagine him all Nomurafied? I shiver at the thought.



*cough*Dissidia*cough*



> Other movies that they haven't even gone near are Pochahontas, The Hunchback of Notre Dame, Oliver & Company, Basil the Great Mouse Detective, The Aristocats, The Fox and the Hound, Robin Hood, and The Sword in the Stone, to list some of the more common titles. Why some of them aren't in makes enough sense; like, let's take The Fox and the Hound. It'd be pretty difficult to create a world out of that. I feel like Pochahontas wouldn't be a good choice either, along with the Hunchback of Notre Dame. Titles such as Oliver and Company are far too modern. We could throw the Aristocats and Basil in with that, too. Even though they're set well before Oliver and Company, they're still in a modern enough setting... Even if that setting was fifty years or so ago. If you think about it, quite a lot of the titles I listed would be difficult to make worlds of.



I think The Sword in the Stone is going to appear in Birth By Sleep, but I'm not 100%


----------



## Stroev (Sep 11, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> ^ I totally agree about Kefka. But, can you imagine him all Nomurafied? I shiver at the thought.


Not that bad actually.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 18, 2009)

What do you guys think are the chances of Birth by Sleep being Duel Audio?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 18, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> What do you guys think are the chances of Birth by Sleep being Duel Audio?



2% at best!


----------



## masterriku (Sep 18, 2009)

Not like we need it KH VAs are always top of the line.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 18, 2009)

Dammit, the Japanese seiyuu are so awesome; I hate the dubs.


----------



## Fawful (Sep 18, 2009)

To anyone who has already played 358/2 days, is it any good? I was thinking about getting it.


----------



## Beastly (Sep 18, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> To anyone who has already played 358/2 days, is it any good? I was thinking about getting it.



I saw youtube vids on it. its pretty good, can't wait for the english version. less than 10 days left...


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 19, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> *cough*Dissidia*cough*
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Sword in the Stone is going to appear in Birth By Sleep, but I'm not 100%



I think your thinking about sleeping beauty's world.

Also theres a chance for Atlantica since Triton does have Prior knowledge of keybladers (maybe that what killed his wife in the KHverse)

Also in BBS anyone notice except for that one scan of them inside their masters house, TAVs master has no scans or is even alluded to in any trailer.
(Sora's father theory FTW)

Also I don't know why but Axels voice in 358/2 bothers me for some unknown reason...


----------



## Beastly (Sep 19, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> I think your thinking about sleeping beauty's world.
> 
> Also theres a chance for Atlantica since Triton does have Prior knowledge of keybladers (maybe that what killed his wife in the KHverse)
> 
> ...



there was a rumor going around a while ago, that a 4th scenario was available in BBS, and you could play as TAV's master.


----------



## Bender (Sep 19, 2009)

BIG NEWS! 

BIG NEWS! 

SCANS 

TRANSLATIONS

and more  





Scans translations



> Snow White’s world is called “Dwarf Woodland” which features the castle where Snow White lives and the cottage where the seven dwarfs live. There are screenshots of Ven in the forest encouraging a frightened Snow White who’s received the poisoned apple from the witch. There is another screenshot showing Aqua staring at the sleeping Snow White.
> 
> As for battle screenshots, there is one of Aqua fighting the boss called “Man In The Mirror”. Aqua was absorbed into the mirror to fight him. In order to attack it, you have to find the real form among an innumerable number of faces.
> 
> ...



More



> Snow White’s world is called “Dwarf Woodland” which features the castle where Snow White lives and the cottage where the seven dwarfs live. There are screenshots of Ven in the forest encouraging a frightened Snow White who’s received the poisoned apple from the witch. There is another screenshot showing Aqua staring at the sleeping Snow White.
> 
> As for battle screenshots, there is one of Aqua fighting the boss called “Man In The Mirror”. Aqua was absorbed into the mirror to fight him. In order to attack it, you have to find the real form among an innumerable number of faces.
> 
> ...







> New scans from the latest issue of V Jump feature new screenshots from Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep, revealing Peter Pan’s world of Neverland. It’s a small image, but you can see Ven with Tinkerbell as well as Peter and the Lost Boys. Below that, there is an image of Terra, Ven, and Aqua wearing their armor with a caption revealing details on a new mode where up to 3 people can join in a “joint struggle”. This also marks the reveal of a new Kingdom Hearts world, the Mirage Arena!







> Also, the Episode 4 of Kingdom Hearts coded was distributed today. The episode features an adventure in Olympus Coliseum and we’ll be updating with more details from that soon. The V Jump scan also reveals that Episode 5 will take place in Agrahbah. Thanks ff-reunion.net!







> Hercules: What I felt at that time, I wanted to believe it was strength only you possess.
> Cloud: Hmph… You’re a curious guy.
> 
> Sora comes to Olympus Coliseum and joins the hero Hercules in investigating the disaster occurring there.
> ...



Credit goes to Heartstation.org


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry if this has already been posted in the thread I can't be bothered going through all the 19 pages. 

But does anyone know when Birth By Sleep is coming out?


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 20, 2009)

> “Man In The Mirror”.


 Oh Shit were fighting MJ.
_________________

Also BBS is coming December in Japan.


----------



## Beastly (Sep 20, 2009)

Avenger Uchiha said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted in the thread I can't be bothered going through all the 19 pages.
> 
> But does anyone know when Birth By Sleep is coming out?



december in japan



noobthemusical said:


> Oh Shit were fighting MJ.



i lol'ed


----------



## stardust (Sep 20, 2009)

Neverland itself? Oooh, I'd like to see that. Not too fond of the Snow White world, being honest. But, the game could surprise me.


----------



## Beastly (Sep 20, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> Neverland itself? Oooh, I'd like to see that. Not too fond of the Snow White world, being honest. But, the game could surprise me.



yeah, i didnt like how in the 1st game, it was just the pirate ship. i really want neverland itself in KH3.


----------



## Bender (Sep 20, 2009)

Btw  is it just me or is Terra a bastard for working with the Disney villains?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh... he's a bastard alright..


----------



## Beastly (Sep 20, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Btw  is it just me or is Terra a bastard for working with the Disney villains?



He doesnt work with the disney villains, in fact it was just maleficent at that time. and he only hangs with her to save Ventus's soul........i think....


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 20, 2009)

We'll find out when BbS comes out. Speaking of that, I wonder how they plan on porting coded into other countries, since they said they were going to do that.


----------



## masterriku (Sep 20, 2009)

Wiiware or psn is my guess.


----------



## Bender (Sep 20, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> He doesnt work with the disney villains, in fact it was just maleficent at that time. and he only hangs with her to save Ventus's soul........i think....



He's seen by Hook's side as well a the Queen's 

Stock


----------



## Beastly (Sep 20, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Wiiware or psn is my guess.



I thought they already confirmed it for only the cell phone.

@blaze, ohh, the link didnt work....


----------



## Bender (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh then go 2 Heartstation.org


----------



## masterriku (Sep 20, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> I thought they already confirmed it for only the cell phone.
> 
> @blaze, ohh, the link didnt work....



Nah I'm going off FFIV The After Years.


----------



## Corran (Sep 20, 2009)

I wonder if they have even started the english translation work yet....


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 20, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Oh... he's a bastard alright..



He's the Riku of the Trio.

and Aqua is the way Kairi should be with a personality and not a Mcguffin.


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 22, 2009)

Isn't it very possible that the next console KH game will include marvel characters?


----------



## Fawful (Sep 22, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> Isn't it very possible that the next console KH game will include marvel characters?



No. Old joke is old.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 22, 2009)

^ How is it a joke? It's actually a legitimate question, since Disney recently bought Marvel.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 23, 2009)

I doubt they would integrate something that would feel that out of place in a story like this.


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 23, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> I doubt they would integrate something that would feel that out of place in a story like this.



Yeah, your right. Just had to ask.

TGS will be upon us tommorow and i did a little browsing and eventually came across this: Top-selling manga in japan by series, 1st half of 2009.

Although the chances of it being under development are very VERY slim (w/ FFV13 being worked on), at the very least an accouncement could be made for this. I'll just cross my fingers and wait...


----------



## Beastly (Sep 23, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> ^ How is it a joke? It's actually a legitimate question, since Disney recently bought Marvel.



next someone's gonna ask if naruto will merge with Kingdom hearts.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 23, 2009)

Was Shueisha purchased by Disney? Completely different things.

Anyway, I doubt they'll make KH3 announcement tomorrow. And that Kotaku post was from last year.


----------



## geG (Sep 23, 2009)

I think Nomura said he wouldn't be able to even start working on KH3 until he's finished with VersusXIII.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 23, 2009)

I can't believe that they haven't done any development on it at all. They may have stalled it for FFVSIIX , but I just find it hard to believe that they haven't even touched on it yet.


----------



## stardust (Sep 23, 2009)

I'd say something if they were doing absolutely nothing with the franchise, but they've been working with 358/2 Days, and Birth By Sleep. Have to give them some sort of credit. 

On a side note, I preordered 358/2 Days today. Felt really giddy doing it. I suppose it's so odd that it's finally coming out.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm hitting Gamestop as soon as it comes out Monday.


----------



## Masurao (Sep 24, 2009)

358/2 is only a few days away. I've always liked Roxas more than the majority of the KH verse characters anyway. So it's nice to have a game focused on him.


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 26, 2009)

Got the game today. And man is it FUCKING AWESOME!
Xigbar has probably the worst shooting mechanics I have ever seen though. Apparently both his pistols are 6 shooters and he has to reload them after 12 shots.

Also you get all the organization members from the start in mission mode to play with except Xion. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Once you start story mode though you unlock characters like Xion, Sora, Riku, Donald, and Goofy.




The joke weapons are awesome too like Demyx's joke weapon is called Prince of awesome and is a gaint racket, since there is a anime called Prince of Tennis I guess they really like it over there in SE.

And Organization Moogle is the coolest Moogle ever.


----------



## Bender (Sep 26, 2009)

Script for the new Kingdom Hearts Birth by sleep trailer



> The trailer opens with the lines, “In the fate of all, there is no such thing as chance.”
> 
> The first scene begins with Aqua, Ven, and Terra standing in a starlit area with a castle and town in the background. Judging by the rocks in the area, I assume its Radiant Gardens. Aqua talks about a legend about star shaped objects and how if ever they become separated, they’ll definitely meet again as long as they have their charms. During this, Aqua presents the two guys with good luck charms made up of seashells just like the one Kairi gives Sora, except different colors. Terra’s is orange, Ven’s is green, and Aqua’s is blue. The three stick their hands out in a pact and then the scene switches.
> 
> ...



Courtesy of Heartstation.org


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 26, 2009)

Is it on Youtube yet?


----------



## CashCrateElite (Sep 26, 2009)

Man I cant wait to play those games. I love Kingdom Hearts so much and I hope they release Kingdom Hearts 3 in 2010


----------



## Bender (Sep 26, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> Is it on Youtube yet?



Nope

you're gonna have to wait till the end of the month probz


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2009)

Picked it up today but haven't played it yet.


----------



## Kage (Sep 26, 2009)

_Coded for PSP/DS/Mobile _

what does that mean exactly? because i don't own a DS and i do believe that's the only platform it's being released for. even though the idea of playing as roxas pains me...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 27, 2009)

I've put in 8 or so hours into 358/2 Days, so I think it's time to talk about it. 

It redeems the horrible mess that was Kingdom Hearts II. There's *PLATFORMING*, *DIFFICULTY*, *THE NEED TO USE MAGIC*, and *STRATEGY*. The fact I got my ass kicked in one optional mission was more than enough for me to dig the game. The game still takes a major negative element from II, and that's by the game preventing you from exploring by putting barriers all over the place.

I think the combat is questionable just a bit, as you don't really..gain additional moves unless you equip a Gear that makes the Keyblade into something else. So if you're like me and prefer using the default weapon, you only get the typical three hit combo.

What also lightly nibbles on my nads is that missions have primary and secondary objectives. This is generally fine, but some secondary missions cannot be done at the time the game gives them to you, as they require abilities that you do not have in order to complete them. It also doesn't help that you can replay these missions, but it feels disjointed, as you'll be in the mission and it still repeats the context of the story for that mission again, as if you never played it. That bugs me.

The camera is pretty terrible, but not as bad as I was assuming, so that's cool. I think the music is very lazy, as there are very few new tracks, but the fact the two speakers are used like surround sound is a pretty cool touch. Some of the texture work is questionable to me, as a lot of it seems pixelated. Some stuff seems blurred out to give it a nice edge, but some things look almost as if they were purposely enlarged and it gives off this ugly look. Another thing that's questionable is the AI, which, in a word, is utterly terrible. Enemies and partners will sometimes stand still, as if they weren't programmed to do anything. It's awful, and gives the game this terribly rushed feeling. There's also some odd clipping issues, such as when I knocked a heartless into a pillar and he got stuck inside it.

Another nice touch that makes this better than that awful Chain of Memories is that the world you visit aren't really rehashes, as you do explore new areas found in the world.

So yeah, I think the game is pretty okay, and it's a lot more like the first game than the second to me. That alone makes it a better game than fucking II.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah I'm only on the tutorial but I'm having fun. Few problems with it but overall it's fun and nice to revisit the KH world.


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 27, 2009)

Dude I fucking looked at the last boss. DAMMIT WHY DID I HAVE TO RUIN IT FOR MYSELF!


----------



## masterriku (Sep 28, 2009)

Goofy just remember Reraise is for wimps.


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 28, 2009)

So far the game is fun, although the tutorial long but fun regardless


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2009)

I do enjoy this, but man birth by sleep just looks even more fun, can't wait for that one.


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 28, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I do enjoy this, but man birth by sleep just looks even more fun, can't wait for that one.



QFT, too bad its going to be awhile before it releases


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2009)

Jan 2010 for japan meaning like summer for us. Not to bad.


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 28, 2009)

I want to it NAO!!!   want to play as Ven or Aqua

Also apparently theres multiplayer too makes me want to play it even more


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 28, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Jan 2010 for japan meaning like summer for us. Not to bad.


Nah, I think we'll get it around April-May.


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 28, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> Nah, I think we'll get it around April-May.



Translating a game takes awhile, April-May might be a bit early


----------



## TheoDerek (Sep 28, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> Nah, I think we'll get it around April-May.


Just for reference, Days was released in Japan at the end of May.

In America it is being released at the end of September.

Your estimate is actually quite fair.

If Japan gets Birth by Sleep in late January, it wouldn't be out of the question for America to have it by the end of May.


----------



## Beastly (Sep 28, 2009)

Well days comes out tommorow.

its been a long wait.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2009)

Shit I gotta get more into this. Aion has been taking my game time


----------



## Beastly (Sep 28, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> Nah, I think we'll get it around April-May.



thats way too early. we'll get it around late summer.


----------



## Bender (Sep 28, 2009)

So I'm the only one who's getting the japanese release of this game?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2009)

Birth or 358 days?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 29, 2009)

Uchiha Madara said:


> Just for reference, Days was released in Japan at the end of May.
> 
> In America it is being released at the end of September.
> 
> ...



The Kingdom Hearts series is one that Square-Enix clearly pushes mostly in North America, especially considering we got Kingdom Hearts II 3 months after the Japanese release.

I assume they same _could_ happen with Birth by Sleep, but the main issue is that if it fits into same release window in terms of a timeframe, it'll be competing with the US version of Final Fantasy XIII.


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 29, 2009)

I think alot of people would rather play FF XIII over birth by sleep unless they decide to release both at the same time...now that be freaking awesome. 

Imagine Kingdom Hearts III have marvel characters? dang disney WHY MUCH YOU BUY MARVEL!


----------



## Bender (Sep 29, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> The Kingdom Hearts series is one that Square-Enix clearly pushes mostly in North America, especially considering we got Kingdom Hearts II 3 months after the Japanese release.
> 
> I assume they same _could_ happen with Birth by Sleep, but the main issue is that if it fits into same release window in terms of a timeframe, it'll be competing with the US version of Final Fantasy XIII.



They better do a good job this time around with the dubbing for Birth by sleep and maybe I won't have it imported from Japan.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 29, 2009)

Mean like how KH 1-2/358 had good dub?


----------



## masterriku (Sep 29, 2009)

masterriku said:


> what? but it seemed so solid.
> 
> Oh yeah and I would like to say GOOFY TITAN (even though you probably won't read this) you were _wrong_ Days looked Amazing  and you will probably like it since it is way more difficult KH2 and not just press A to win and there is actually platforming *gasp*





Goofy Titan said:


> I've put in 8 or so hours into 358/2 Days, so I think it's time to talk about it.
> 
> It redeems the horrible mess that was Kingdom Hearts II. There's *PLATFORMING*, *DIFFICULTY*, *THE NEED TO USE MAGIC*, and *STRATEGY*. The fact I got my ass kicked in one optional mission was more than enough for me to dig the game.






I can't believe I haven't taken this chance to gloat about my prediction yet


----------



## Bender (Sep 29, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Mean like how KH 1-2/358 had good dub?



I haven't heard 358/2 Days dub 

KH 2 had excellent voice acting well all except for Aerith that is.

Also I sense major censoring included in this upcoming game.

Fun fact: 

In KH2 they take away the guns from the pirates and replace them with crossbows and when they fire you still here the gunshot. 

in KH1 Clayton has a gun and yet they didn't censor that.

Hypocrisy much?  

That and I didn't see any reason to edit Axel's death scene or Xigbar's sniper rifle special.


----------



## masterriku (Sep 29, 2009)

Funny I thought you would be raging about Aqua's back being "too sexy" and them needing to cover it.


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 29, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I haven't heard 358/2 Days dub
> 
> KH 2 had excellent voice acting well all except for Aerith that is.
> 
> ...



They did those changes? I never noticed that, makes me want to go back and look.

If they covered Aqua's back might as hell give them all robe or something


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 29, 2009)

Beastly said:


> thats way too early. we'll get it around late summer.


Why? Days came out in NA four months after the Japanese release. Why not BbS?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 29, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I haven't heard 358/2 Days dub
> 
> KH 2 had excellent voice acting well all except for Aerith that is.
> 
> ...



Those things in KHII were changed so it didn't become a T-rated game.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 29, 2009)

That's sad you know I mean really sad seriously just not to get it T rated they took out some good shit, disney best not mess up Aqua's back.


----------



## Bender (Sep 29, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Those things in KHII were changed so it didn't become a T-rated game.



And what's wrong with it getting a Teen rating? POTC 3 got that rating n you didn't see anyone bitching about it. If that's their whole mentality behind it they shouldve given KH 1 that rating too. Shit last I Checked there's nothing with kids playing a Teen rated game. It's Rated M games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 29, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> And what's wrong with it getting a Teen rating? POTC 3 got that rating n you didn't see anyone bitching about it. If that's their whole mentality behind it they shouldve given KH 1 that rating too. Shit last I Checked there's nothing with kids playing a Teen rated game. It's Rated M games.



Square or Disney is up to blame for that. I don't think Disney had anything to do with the altering of the Hydra blood, but they're probably left to blame for the removal of guns and stabbing.


----------



## Beastly (Sep 29, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Square or Disney is up to blame for that. I don't think Disney had anything to do with the altering of the Hydra blood, but they're probably left to blame for the removal of guns and stabbing.



the hydra blood was that bad? u barely even see any blood from it...


----------



## Bender (Sep 29, 2009)

The Hydra blood I can understand since they edited out Ganondorf from Legend of Zelda Ocarina of time coughing up blood and changed it to the color green. However, editing out the guns? Just plain fucking retarded.  That' just slopping right there. Even worse than Xenosaga III's editing.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm hopefully getting Days on Friday, so I'm looking forward to it. I've played it in Gamestop a bit and the graphics are really good for a DS game.


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 29, 2009)

got 5 hrs game played into it so far, LOVING IT!!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 29, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> I'm hopefully getting Days on Friday, so I'm looking forward to it. I've played it in Gamestop a bit and the graphics are really good for a DS game.



Very good game. 

You will enjoy it immensely. 


Pandaza said:


> got 5 hrs game played into it so far, LOVING IT!!!!



I beat the game, damn good. 

DAMN good DS game.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 29, 2009)

This game made me wanna play KH1 and 2 again. So i bought KH 1 again


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 30, 2009)

FAP FAP FAP that's my comment for the game...

Well it's pretty good harder than KH2 at least I like the story and all but somehow I feel BBS will be better


----------



## excellence153 (Sep 30, 2009)

Mannnnn, I wish I had a DS.  I read the ending to the game and know what happens, but I'd still like to play.  Kingdom Hearts is a huge part of my gaming life.


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 30, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Mannnnn, I wish I had a DS.  I read the ending to the game and know what happens, but I'd still like to play.  Kingdom Hearts is a huge part of my gaming life.



emulate it or something (not sure if there is a proper working one out there yet), so far I haven't use the stylus yet and don't think I ever will.


----------



## Beastly (Sep 30, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> FAP FAP FAP that's my comment for the game...
> 
> Well it's pretty good harder than KH2 at least I like the story and all but somehow I feel BBS will be better



BBS will be much better. KH2 wasn't even hard at all.


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 30, 2009)

KH2 made it too easy, its like I just smash my face into the triangle button and I beat the game already, seriously


----------



## Beastly (Oct 1, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> KH2 made it too easy, its like I just smash my face into the triangle button and I beat the game already, seriously



I hardly ever used the thriangle button in KH2m unless it was to progress through the story or a special bos thingy. i pwned with just the x button.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 1, 2009)

That's why I like KH1 better, the triangle button made things way too easy in 2. Also that move that Cloud gives in in 1 isn't in 2 >.<.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 1, 2009)

Beat that big heartless, I know I'm not far but it's hard for me to play handheld games for long. Anyway having a great time still and it's tougher then 1-2 for sure but I loved the triangle button in two, cool looking moves FTW


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 2, 2009)

How is the music track ? Is it better than DQ9's? Also how are the moves / any special magic moves?


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 2, 2009)

Beastly said:


> I hardly ever used the thriangle button in KH2m unless it was to progress through the story or a special bos thingy. i pwned with just the x button.



I think the ultimate sign that it was easy is that the final mix+ version

let you do critical mode (x2 damage for everything) at level 1.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 2, 2009)

So just wondering if anyone else has seen it but the first time you are with Xion and Axel on the ledge, Xion's hood pops on and off every other screen change.

O.-


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 2, 2009)

I noticed Xion's hood continuity errors.  That was rather annoying.

Anyways, I'm damned impressed that Squeenix could make such a large game with fluid action on this machine.  I really can't think of any comparisons of the type of scale on the DS.

This engine needs to be distributed to other developers.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Oct 2, 2009)

that's done on purpose. depending on who's looking at her, she's seen differently


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 2, 2009)

It's not done well then.  I'm the one looking at her.  They never introduced the concept of the camera being the eyes of anyone other than an external observer.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Oct 2, 2009)

when you finish through the entire game you'll understand(did you finish?). i only bought the japanese version, so maybe the way the american version is interpreting/translating those scenes it's confusing you guys. 

pay attention to who is talking to her, and who she is talking to. you'll notice that after she becomes comfortable with roxas is when her hood comes off for him. later you'll hear different responses to her appearance by other members

edit-i miss the continental man


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 2, 2009)

Iijyanaika said:


> when you finish through the entire game you'll understand(did you finish?). i only bought the japanese version, so maybe the way the american version is interpreting/translating those scenes it's confusing you guys.
> 
> pay attention to who is talking to her, and who she is talking to. you'll notice that after she becomes comfortable with roxas is when her hood comes off for him. later you'll hear different responses to her appearance by other members
> 
> edit-i miss the continental man



Yeah but now Axel see's her without her hood but made no comment about it. O.- Also it's a cool concept kinda makes her creepy.


----------



## MueTai (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm sorry if this has been asked, but is any previous Kingdom Hearts experience needed to understand this game?  I've always heard about these games from my friends who had Playstations so I kinda wanna get this, but I do like to play games for the story element so if I'm going to be lost I won't enjoy it.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 2, 2009)

I beat a mission with Vexen give me a fucking cookie!


----------



## Fawful (Oct 2, 2009)

This game is harder than I expected, the mission with the level 60 Darkside is very hard, it leaves you no room for error.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 2, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> This game is harder than I expected, the mission with the level 60 Darkside is very hard, it leaves you no room for error.



O.O Are you playing proud mode? if not that I'm probably going to suicide once i get to that mission


----------



## Fawful (Oct 2, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> O.O Are you playing proud mode? if not that I'm probably going to suicide once i get to that mission


It's a special challenge mission. Its not required, and I'm playing on standard right now.

BTW, it kills you even at lv22 in 1 hit.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 2, 2009)

And this is 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 2, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> And this is
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I LOL'd @ the gif and MMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmm at the picture


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 2, 2009)

I love how different weapons gives all the characters different combos but come on. Vexen needs like a ice magic thing inside his combo aside from that I almost lost the mission I beat with Vexen while playing with Axel T_T.


----------



## Kage (Oct 2, 2009)

MueTai said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked, but is any previous Kingdom Hearts experience needed to understand this game?  I've always heard about these games from my friends who had Playstations so I kinda wanna get this, but I do like to play games for the story element so if I'm going to be lost I won't enjoy it.



unless this game bothers giving you a brief rundown of what you've missed then i do believe you will need the previous experience to enjoy what the story has to offer. especially considering who roxas (main character) is and how he came to be. i can't play this game right now so i don't know for sure


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2009)

MueTai said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked, but is any previous Kingdom Hearts experience needed to understand this game?  I've always heard about these games from my friends who had Playstations so I kinda wanna get this, but I do like to play games for the story element so if I'm going to be lost I won't enjoy it.



358 is probably the worst installment to get into the series with. You won't understand a fucking clue about anything unless you played the previous 3 games.


----------



## MueTai (Oct 3, 2009)

Alright thanks for the info guys.  Bummer.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> 358 is probably the worst installment to get into the series with. You won't understand a fucking clue about anything unless you played the previous 3 games.



Shit i played them all and the beginning still confused the shit out of me


----------



## DragonTiger (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow, I'm incredibly impressed with the way Days handles. I always figured the controls would feel clunky and tacked on for DS availability, but I'll be damned. It feels just like playing KH on the PS2. Well done on that end, SE.

The mission format is annoying as hell, though. It gets old REALLY fast. But I'll keep playing. The story and controls can get me through it.


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm a big KH fan but I honestly didn't go into Days with high expectations, not low either. But coming out of it I was pleasantly surprised at how great it was, from it fun and inventive gameplay with the panels and new abilities to characters I genuinely cared about. I know the DS is not too powerful, but I thought the mix of fmvs and text kept me interested and SE really did make a great effort with the graphics especially with the enemies. The use of music was top notch imo.

One of my only gripes was with magic, it became really useful in this game. But it got frustrating having so little of it sometimes and then you really need it and...it whiffs. lol

Overall it was a fun experience, I only wish I didn't skip so many missions after the 2XX day. But the story was making me anxious and I was starting to run into spoilers.
Wiki 

And the ending...geez. Some people just can't catch a break.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2009)

Up to day 76 I believe. Any huge skips coming soon? Like I think there was a 25 or 30 day skip around 25th day or something. Thanks.


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah, there are several times when the game will skip you ahead large portions of days. Or the chance to hit the advance button after doing the required/story missions with keys next to them on the mission select screen. Can't give you any specifics though, sorry.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 4, 2009)

So how would you rank this in the series?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2009)

So far I'm really enjoying it, somewhere near KH2 probably since I really liked that one. I like all the KH so far though.


----------



## Shrimp (Oct 4, 2009)

Gonna get my copy tomorrow
Kinda excited


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 5, 2009)

Shrimp said:


> Gonna get my copy tomorrow
> Kinda excited



You should be.


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 5, 2009)

IsoloKiro said:


> So how would you rank this in the series?



If I'm able to count everything I've been able to play,

Kingdom Hearts 2 Final Mix
Kingdom Hearts
358/2 Days
Re: Chain of Memories




Chain of Memories


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 5, 2009)

Moondoggie said:


> If I'm able to count everything I've been able to play,
> 
> Kingdom Hearts 2 Final Mix
> Kingdom Hearts
> ...



That sounds about right for me as well even though I don't have the luxury to have played KH 2 Final Mix. I'm hoping that Birth By Sleep ranks up there with KH 1 and 2 since it's basically the bridge to everything Xehanort related which  affects why Riku's Dark Form (Not X's heartless) looks the way it does among many other subjects.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 5, 2009)

358/2 Days update and non-plot-related spoiler:


*Spoiler*: __ 



One word: Lea.

Eight down, five to go.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 5, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> emulate it or something (not sure if there is a proper working one out there yet), so far I haven't use the stylus yet and don't think I ever will.



There is, but it won't run on a Mac.  No way, no how.


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 5, 2009)

IsoloKiro said:


> That sounds about right for me as well even though I don't have the luxury to have played KH 2 Final Mix. I'm hoping that Birth By Sleep ranks up there with KH 1 and 2 since it's basically the bridge to everything Xehanort related which  affects why Riku's Dark Form (Not X's heartless) looks the way it does among many other subjects.



I have high hopes for Birth by Sleep from what I've read and seen. Going back and reading those Ansem reports from the previous games have also helped to make me VERY interested in the answers BBS should bring.

It's funny I never knew just how much information those reports held. But after reading them I think I have a better understanding of the story.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 5, 2009)

Moondoggie said:


> I have high hopes for Birth by Sleep from what I've read and seen. Going back and reading those Ansem reports from the previous games have also helped to make me VERY interested in the answers BBS should bring.
> 
> It's funny I never knew just how much information those reports held. But after reading them I think I have a better understanding of the story.



Yeah, I just took a look back at them and though my mind is clogged with college work I managed to understand everything until here:

Ansem Report 12

_I have transcended to an existence of only the heart. I should have come back as a Heartless, but there is no sign of such a transformation.
My body has surely perished. However, I am different from the other Heartless, keeping the memories of before, and I have not taken on the form of a Heartless.
It is evident that there are still many things to be studied.
In order to cross over to the dark realm, which is not this world, you must go beyond the door of Kingdom Hearts, the heart of all worlds.
The core connected to the world's heart, the place that will take me to the world of darkness. (I will record the details in another report...)
There are still so many unknown worlds.
The Realm of the Present...The Realm of darkness. The Realm of light.
And, The Realm of in-between.
In which one will I find sanctuary?_

I'm thinking that when Ansem the Wise embraced the darkness and didn't turn into a heartless, he became the Voice that directs Riku in Chain of Memories:

Page 1 of _Warmth_
Page 1 of _Warmth_


*******EDIT

My bad is was actually Xehanort who wrote that Ansem Report under the name Ansem.

See how easily one can get confused? I mean there's like 4 Ansems!


----------



## DragonTiger (Oct 5, 2009)

I really do consider BBS the next main installment of the franchise. It has everything the other main installments had, minus the gameplay.

It's gonna be hell trying to stay away from BBS spoilers....


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 6, 2009)

Bolt Crank said:


> 358/2 Days update and non-plot-related spoiler:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wait do you find out about all of them O.-




DragonTiger said:


> I really do consider BBS the next main installment of the franchise. It has everything the other main installments had, minus the gameplay.
> 
> It's gonna be hell trying to stay away from BBS spoilers....



What's up with BBS's gameplay?


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 6, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> I really do consider BBS the next main installment of the franchise. It has everything the other main installments had, minus the gameplay.
> 
> It's gonna be hell trying to stay away from BBS spoilers....



whats different with BBS? I thought it had the same gameplay


----------



## DragonTiger (Oct 6, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> What's up with BBS's gameplay?





Pandaza said:


> whats different with BBS? I thought it had the same gameplay



When I said gameplay, I meant the combat system. My bad.

Overall, the gameplay of BBS should't be too different. (Although there is that wierd board game thing that was seen in the TGS 09 trailer. God knows what that is....)


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 6, 2009)

IsoloKiro said:


> Yeah, I just took a look back at them and though my mind is clogged with college work I managed to understand everything until here:
> 
> Ansem Report 12
> 
> ...



Hehe, for a second there I was like "wait a second". 
That was the funny thing too I never noticed, was just how much Xehanort has been the antagonist in every one of the games in one way shape or form. Making his & BBS story so interesting.

When it comes to the gameplay the summons are sounding great especially Terra's.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 7, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> When I said gameplay, I meant the combat system. My bad.
> 
> Overall, the gameplay of BBS should't be too different. (Although there is that wierd board game thing that was seen in the TGS 09 trailer. God knows what that is....)



Hasbro is being given a world. There you will be able to kill heartless in candy land and battle the boss on the monopoly bored.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 7, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> Hasbro is being given a world. There you will be able to kill heartless in candy land and battle the boss on the monopoly bored.



oh, when he said board i was like...I'm going to be playing chess?


----------



## Bender (Oct 7, 2009)

Fucking gay when are they going to release the new Birth by sleep trailer?


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 8, 2009)

Dude IMO stick is the best weapon in game.
And what's with Roxas dissing Demyx.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 8, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> Dude IMO stick is the best weapon in game.
> And what's with Roxas dissing Demyx.



I just got pass that part, my gawd! roxas is so weak a stick


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 8, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Fucking gay when are they going to release the new Birth by sleep trailer?



Yeah, sometimes I wonder if SE really want their games to do as well as they can nowadays. The game is coming out relatively soon and there are trailers we still don't see. I know they will sell well, but still.

My memory might just be foggy, but I remember kh2 not being like this cause I remember watching so many of the Japanese trailers. They use to get me so looking forward to release.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah I remember back when KH1 came out they marketed that son of bitch like it was the next best thing (it was). Every couple of commercials you would see a cool cg scene with Utada Hikaru's voice blasting in the background.


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 8, 2009)

It's probably because it's a spin-off, not a release for the main series.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 8, 2009)

Just finished 358/2 Days.

Wow. Just...wow. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The last boss fight was a total heartbreaker. (Um...pun not intended.) Poor Xion...heck, poor Roxas and Axel while I'm at it. But mostly Xion. Damn...I think I'll go play KH2 just to have the satisfaction of beating Xemnas's face in.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 8, 2009)

Bolt Crank said:


> Just finished 358/2 Days.
> 
> Wow. Just...wow.
> 
> ...



Twas some good shit eh?


----------



## Stroev (Oct 8, 2009)

Riku taking Sora's keyblade in KH1 was more emotional than that, I have to say.


----------



## DragonTiger (Oct 8, 2009)

Ugh, I'm still in the mid-200's.  I had no idea that this would take so fucking long.

Is it just me, or did anybody else seem to notice the plot spike up around day 200. One minute I was regretting buying this game, and the next I didn't want to ever put the DS down.

TL;DR: The first half of the game is boring as hell. 

From what I've seen so far though, the second half might redeem the first.


----------



## masterriku (Oct 14, 2009)

the best person in the village for the job.
Behold
Master Eraquus(?)


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 15, 2009)

I doubt his name will fly in the localization, sounds too similar to Iraq


----------



## masterriku (Oct 15, 2009)

It might actually just be square backward.


----------



## The World (Oct 15, 2009)

Is this game worth buying a DS for?


----------



## Fawful (Oct 15, 2009)

It's a good game, but I wouldn't buy a system over it.


----------



## The World (Oct 15, 2009)

I meant the cheaper DS not the DSi. Which btw, what new features does the DSi have? Looks like it just has a crappy camera.


----------



## Fawful (Oct 15, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> I meant the cheaper DS not the DSi. Which btw, what new features does the DSi have? Looks like it just has a crappy camera.



Camera
Internet
Voice recording
Get to go on a DSi shop

I don't have one, so I don't remember everything it has.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 16, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Is this game worth buying a DS for?



I would say yes just because a DS is a nice system to have and alot of Atlas games come out if you like Jrpgs.


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 17, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Mr hunt
> Behold
> Master Eraquus(?)



I'm really getting this Samurai feel from Birth by Sleep. I kind of like it. heh


----------



## Masurao (Oct 17, 2009)

masterriku said:


> breaksd
> Behold
> Master Eraquus(?)



His appearance seems odd for a KH game. Dunno what it is,


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Oct 18, 2009)

It's great to see another adult with a keyblade. Erauqs must be the "Obi-Wan" in the Kingdom Hearts series.


----------



## stardust (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm just after reaching Neverland. I agree that the first half is pretty slow, but that's my own fault, I think. I expected all of the Organization to be present, which was an unrealistic expectation straight off the bat. I feel like the remaining Organization members (at this moment in the game) aren't given enough development, and I doubt that they will be. Besides the main trio, of course. But even then, I feel like Axel is kind of being shafted to the side in favour of Xion, who's presence is greatly annoying me. I admit that the game is finally starting to pick up, and I'm going to really enjoy seeing Xion's demise. She can get right back out of this franchise.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 18, 2009)

some questions

how is Re: Chain of Memories?

is there any plans for Coded in the US?


----------



## masterriku (Oct 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> some questions
> 
> how is Re: Chain of Memories?
> 
> is there any plans for Coded in the US?



1. If you like COM you'll love it if you didn't like COM then well you'll still not like 
RE: COM.

2.Nope none at all but it will probably come out for wii ware Like FF4TAY if anything.

3.WTFBBQHAX your a mod now? of where?


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 19, 2009)

So apparently...


Master Xehanort's apprentice is named 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Vanitas




Also, Terra, Ven, and Aqua's master:



Is called: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Master Eraquus




As much as I know.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2009)

comic book subforum


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 20, 2009)

Ventus

Vanitas


----------



## masterriku (Oct 20, 2009)

Sky and Nothing?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 20, 2009)

I prefer to keep the theories to a minimum. And just wait for more information and actual confirmation


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 21, 2009)

The Birth by Sleep Tgs09 trailer was added to the official website under movies:





Also, japanese release date is *January 9th 2010*.

Scans from FF-Reunion:


*Spoiler*: __ 















I'm excited. 
 It seems like Fate of the Unknown just might be the main theme.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2009)

liking 358/2 Days enough, took me a while to get over using a D padfor this game, kept accidently acting like I was using a joystick and dying.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 21, 2009)

Eraqus looks like Misturugi or Cyan.

Vanatis looks like a Kamen Rider.


----------



## DragonTiger (Oct 22, 2009)

January 9th, huh? I'm betting that it'll take 3-6 months to get over here, so anytime from April-July sounds about right for a US release.

I'll be pissed if this gets released anytime near HeartGold/SoulSilver's release date. I honestly have no idea which one I'd play first if that happened.


----------



## Beastly (Oct 22, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> liking 358/2 Days enough, took me a while to get over using a D padfor this game, kept accidently acting like I was using a joystick and dying.



lol, same here, although it was really good graphic-wise for a ds-game.

unlocked sora just the other day, and found out, he just wasn't worth it...


----------



## masterriku (Oct 22, 2009)

use dream sword his zantetsuken pretty much kills everything.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 23, 2009)

is mission mode just local or can you go online?


----------



## masterriku (Oct 23, 2009)

Local only apparently Wireless takes 10 second for 1 step.


----------



## geG (Oct 23, 2009)

lol apparently Eraqus was modeled after Hironobu Sakaguchi. Plus his name is an anagram of Square.


----------



## Bender (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice news there Moondoggie 

Now here's the translations for them

courtesy of Khinsider

*Scan translations*


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 












Newest trailer with English subs

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0D7okVtNaA8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## masterriku (Oct 24, 2009)

for all that is holy spoiler tag those images.


edit: thanks blaze now I don't have to play reporter anymore


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 24, 2009)

My theory's now

Terra had subcumb to the darkness and somhow took over master xehonort

Aqua tried to save ven and terra but she was reduced to Nothingness thus becoming her armor

Vanitus Never really existed he was just a void of Nothingnus from master xehonort

Ven well he became Sora's Unversed


----------



## Beastly (Oct 24, 2009)

thanx Blaze, that trailer was great.

Even, Dilan, And Aeleus were shown in that video.


----------



## Bender (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm positive now Terra is Xehanort 

In Birth by Sleep he is just like Riku in KH1 doing anything to protect his friends so that their friendship is eternal however it is misguided as he's using the darkness to accomplish this.

He embraced the darkness to bring Ven and Aqua back. That's the reason why he calls Aqua's armor "friend" in Kingdom Hearts II Final Mix. 

The reason the Lingering Sentiment's hatred for Xehanort was because he was manipulated and is the apparent reason for the beginning of the catastrophe of the Kingdom Hearts series and losing his friends.

Shoot thanks to all this released info I already have a clear idea of the whole story.

While Ven and Aqua are being good Keyblade masters Terra is going behind their backs doing the same thing Riku did in Kingdom Hearts. Kidnapping Princesses , inadvertently making things harder for them. All the while Xehanort is planting the seeds of doubt in Ven telling him of Terra's deeds. Which causes Terra to slowly lose faith in him.

EDIT:

Also call it ridiculous but I think Stitch is the creator of their armors in the teaser trailers; since you see him in deep space.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 24, 2009)

Interesting how Vexen said to Ven "I think I'll have some connection to your future." Roxas/Sora much? Watch Ven go to "sleep" inside Sora, and awaken or "birth", the ability of him being a Keyblade wielder or some other thing.

....Even though Riku was originally suppose to be the next Keyblade wielder.


----------



## Beastly (Oct 25, 2009)

Masurao said:


> Interesting how Vexen said to Ven "I think I'll have some connection to your future." Roxas/Sora much? Watch Ven go to "sleep" inside Sora, and awaken or "birth", the ability of him being a Keyblade wielder or some other thing.
> 
> ....Even though Riku was originally suppose to be the next Keyblade wielder.




*Spoiler*: __ 



that wasnt Vexen, that his somebody, Even.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 25, 2009)

mickey wields a keyblade too, I thought he was the master of keyblade?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 25, 2009)

Anyone can wield Keyblades this days!


----------



## Bender (Oct 25, 2009)

You guys still haven't told me what you guys think of my theory of Xehanort/Xenmas/Terra's actual goal being to revive Aqua and Ven? I think it' quite plausible couldn't be anything else. The man launched a full manhunt for Roxas seeing as how he bears resemblance to Ven and his essence is in him and he called Aqua his friend and called Sora "friend" when they met for the second time in Hollow Bastion in the beginning of KHII


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 25, 2009)

now that i think about it, your theory is VERY possible. Considering the fact that Xehanort and Terra looks VERY alike. Terra was completely consumed by darkness creating Xehanort OR Terra turned into Xehanort


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2009)

wait, there's a Stitch world?


----------



## Bender (Oct 25, 2009)

^

I know isn't it awesome 

pek pek pek

Here's the inspiration behind my theory


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 25, 2009)

I Believe Terra's transformation to Xehonort has somthing to do with Vanitas


----------



## Bender (Oct 25, 2009)

Nathan Copeland said:


> I Believe Terra's transformation to Xehonort has somthing to do with Vanitas



For some reason I can't help but think of Vanitas as that guardian that's always behind Xehanort's heartless form.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2009)

I wonder if there's going to be an Atlantica level, because Triton's speech in KH1 really sounded like he was talking about what happened in Birth by Sleep


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 25, 2009)

maybe vanitas fused with terra O.O


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 26, 2009)

i don't know if someone posted this already but just in case


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2009)

anyone else get the feeling these 3 are gonna be packaged as an extra for the eventual KH3 Final Mix?  i mean 358/2 doesn't even use the touchscreen.


----------



## masterriku (Oct 28, 2009)

Not never ,hardly but panels would be much more of a hassle to place since It's way bigger than say the MMBN Navicust.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2009)

honestly didn't know the stylus could be used for anything other than the camera (which is retarded since you can switch over to l+r control)


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2009)

so ... what do you think the Lingering Sentiment _is_?


----------



## Bender (Oct 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> so ... what do you think the Lingering Sentiment _is_?



It's exactly what I said it was. Terra's lingering thoughts and feelings before losing his body to darkness.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2009)

no, I meant what _is_ he?  he's not a heartless or a nobody, does that make him an Unversed or something completely different?

and I'm assuming he's refering to Riku when he says "you're not the one I chose"


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 28, 2009)

^ I remember making that statement years ago. It be true to my eyes.


----------



## Bender (Oct 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> no, I meant what _is_ he?  he's not a heartless or a nobody, does that make him an Unversed or something completely different?



Something completely different




			
				Kilowog said:
			
		

> and I'm assuming he's refering to Riku when he says "you're not the one I chose"



Yeah, I suppose so since the scene when he's on Destiny Island shows Riku practically kicking Sora's ass.


----------



## masterriku (Oct 29, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Yeah, I suppose so since the scene when he's on Destiny Island shows Riku practically kicking Sora's ass.




A 5 year old kicking a 4 year old's ass can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2009)

got around to finishing 358/2.  liked how Nomura incorporated Deep Dive so well into the plot and connected all the games in the series.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2009)

playing re: CoM

Vexen's death


----------



## Beastly (Oct 30, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Yeah, I suppose so since the scene when he's on Destiny Island shows Riku practically kicking Sora's ass.



Riku happens to do that a lot. no suprise.

im on day 117 on 358/2 days.


----------



## MueTai (Oct 30, 2009)

I asked earlier in this thread if I would understand the plot if this were my first KH game, and got some replies that said I'd have no fucking idea what was going on.  I dismissed the game, but I keep hearing that it's really fun.  How important is the plot?  Is the gameplay good enough to sell the game?


----------



## Beastly (Oct 30, 2009)

MueTai said:


> I asked earlier in this thread if I would understand the plot if this were my first KH game, and got some replies that said I'd have no fucking idea what was going on.  I dismissed the game, but I keep hearing that it's really fun.  How important is the plot?  Is the gameplay good enough to sell the game?



the game is really good. but you really wouldn't understand the plot without the 1st 2 games. the plot is pretty important.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2009)

one thing I really like is that they expand on certain XIII members who I always initially thought were thrown in for the sole purpose of rounding up the number in KH2

like I always saw Xaldin showing up in KH2 as pointless, but 358/2 goes completely out of its way to set up his plotline in KH2 (pretty much every time you go to Beast's Castle Xaldin is with you and he grows more and more obsessed with turning Beast into a nobody)

also Saix.  again he was just kinda showed up in the 2nd half, did stuff, died and had last words that obviously were hinting to something about his character, which again is explained in 358/2

also Xigbar is shown as a quasi mentor for Roxas so his constant testing of Sora makes more sense to me now.



of the XIII members the only one by the end of 358/2 that isn't relatively fleshed out is Luxord.  yes in the beginning you get to team up with the 5 who die in CoM and they come off as more fleshed out than Luxord


----------



## masterriku (Oct 30, 2009)

Blame the fact he skips the formalities.


----------



## DragonTiger (Oct 30, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Blame the fact he skips the formalities.



Lazy SE assholes....


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2009)

you spend about as much time with Luxord as you do most of the other members, but all he does is say bad gambling puns and insult you.  Xigbar's insulting at least had a mentorish feel to it, like he was toughening up Roxas to see what he was worth.


----------



## MueTai (Oct 31, 2009)

Beastly said:


> the game is really good. but you really wouldn't understand the plot without the 1st 2 games. the plot is pretty important.



Damn.  That really sucks because I wanna get this game but I'd have to go buy a PS2 and 2 KH games just to get it.  That's lame.


----------



## masterriku (Oct 31, 2009)

You could just ask us to explain whatever confuses you, check the wiki,or um do something involving salt water.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2009)

on a similar note as Mutai, I'm now feeling like I have to get a PSP.  list of titles I'd actually play has reached the double digits.  will definitely get around to it before BbS comes out.

also I just made the connection between Sleeping Beauty and Snow White being in this game being significant


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 1, 2009)

MueTai said:


> Damn.  That really sucks because I wanna get this game but I'd have to go buy a PS2 and 2 KH games just to get it.  That's lame.



The fact that you've never owned a PS2 in the first place is strange.  It's arguably one of the best systems ever.

I'll be getting a PSP just for BBS.  I might try and get a few more titles just to make it a worthy buy.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Nov 1, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> The fact that you've never owned a PS2 in the first place is strange.  It's arguably one of the best systems ever.
> 
> *I'll be getting a PSP just for BBS.  I might try and get a few more titles just to make it a worthy buy*.



Same here. Plus, with a modded PSP you really have a SNES, a GBA, and a PS1 too.


----------



## DragonTiger (Nov 1, 2009)

You guys are behind. I bought my PSP just for BBS a year ago. I haven't used it for more than an hour.

Biggest waste of money ever. I was stupid.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2009)

get it modded you fool


----------



## DragonTiger (Nov 1, 2009)

I'd love to, but I have no idea how I'd go about doing it. Way too complicated for me.


----------



## Bender (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah, Kilo how DO you get it so that it translate japanese?


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 1, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> You guys are behind. I bought my PSP just for BBS a year ago. I haven't used it for more than an hour.
> 
> Biggest waste of money ever. I was stupid.


Why don't you buy games for it...?

Also, new scans:


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2009)

anyone been following the coded spoilers?  game sounds awesome so far.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Maleficent _destroys_ the keyblade

also Jiminy's Journal attains sentience and takes the form of Riku to walk among people


----------



## DragonTiger (Nov 2, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> anyone been following the coded spoilers?  game sounds awesome so far.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That happens after KH2, right?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes.  Sora and co. are not in this (yet), mainly focuses on Mickey and Disney Crew.  Apparently will be as important to BbS as CoM was to KH2.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Nov 2, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> I'd love to, but I have no idea how I'd go about doing it. Way too complicated for me.



Youtube...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 2, 2009)

I started playing 358/2 last night, such a cute game.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2009)

heh just found out Master Xehanort's VA is the father of Xehanort/Ansem's VA

I think Nomura is trying to tell us something


----------



## DragonTiger (Nov 2, 2009)

IsoloKiro said:


> Youtube...



I could have all the guides and videos in the world in front of me and it wouldn't make a difference. I have no idea how to solder, or how I would get soldering equipment.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> heh just found out Master Xehanort's VA is the father of Xehanort/Ansem's VA
> 
> I think Nomura is trying to tell us something


That Master Xehanort is Terra's father?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 4, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> I know isn't it awesome
> 
> ...



holy shit dude!!!!! this is an awesome theory. this explains alot!!!! 
Bravo!

i also think that there is a connection between Vanitas and rikku. haven't you guys noticed the design similarites between the two. remember that rikku surrendered his heart to the darkness back in KH 1.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

finally got around to checking out the exclusive KH2 Final Mix cutscenes (yes I know slowpoke), and damn did Nomura cram a bunch of hints for 358/2 and BbS into them

here are 2 big examples that likely going to pay off in BbS

*Spoiler*: _you guys should recognize who Xemnas's friend is..._ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FCTPZ1qjBE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _EVERYTHING Xigbar says about Xemnas_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lD_recdbNkg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]






Suzuku said:


> That Master Xehanort is Terra's father?


sure lets go with that


----------



## IsoloKiro (Nov 4, 2009)

Finally got to it eh? I still don't think we'll have much figured out by the time the game is released. Hopefully they have it in a PSP bundle that way I can get both at once. Then...then comes the mods


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> finally got around to checking out the exclusive KH2 Final Mix cutscenes (yes I know slowpoke), and damn did Nomura cram a bunch of hints for 358/2 and BbS into them
> 
> here are 2 big examples that likely going to pay off in BbS
> 
> ...



reguarding the final mix 2 clips
yeah i think these clips are starting to make sense now. if you put it together with Blaze of Glory's theory it all makes sense!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 5, 2009)

I like how Xigbar's Seiyuu is also Jiraiya's.


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 5, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> I like how Xigbar's Seiyuu is also Jiraiya's.



They also share something else in common. :ho
Too soon?


----------



## leetlegit (Nov 6, 2009)

while i dont have a DS so i cant play the DS kingdom hearts. I do have a psp, from what i can see (trailers) it looks to have similar gameplay to its PS2 counterparts. This game looks awesome and cant wait to play. always been a fan of the series


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2009)

as you can see in my sig I'm replaying KH2, been several years since I did so.

anyways I'm jumping on the Terra = Xehanort bandwagon.  Before I couldn't really see the similarities between Terra and either Xemnas or "Ansem" physically, but in the flashback where Mickey met Ansem and Xehanort, they showed a closeup and god damn if he doesn't look nearly identical to Terra.


----------



## masterriku (Nov 6, 2009)

<strawgrasping>But there eyes are different</strawgrasping>

Anyway the real question has never been Terra=Xehanort. The real question has always been who the hell is Ventus.

whoever predicts that correctly will be an internet legend.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 7, 2009)

Master Xehonort = Terra's dad

Terra = Xehonort jr = Ansem seeker of darkness=Xemnas=The unvirsed version of him in KH3

Vanitas= Vens unversed 

Ven = Sora's Unverse

Aqua = Kairi's grandma unverse

Master eraqus = KH3 final boss


----------



## Castiel (Nov 7, 2009)

If Vanitas has a connection to anyone it'll be Riku.  His armor looks like Riku's dark form, and they have the exact same battle stance.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 20, 2009)

Braig


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah, I saw that on Khinsider today. Cant wait to get the game.


----------



## Bender (Nov 21, 2009)

Braig looks kick-ass!


----------



## IsoloKiro (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh that's who that was? I'm glad they emphasized Vanitas in that picture on the bottom left.


----------



## geG (Nov 21, 2009)

lol Pete as Captain Justice


----------



## Bender (Nov 21, 2009)

Is he supposed to be as great as Captain freakin Falcon? 

Because he'll *NEVER* be that great. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oFJ87G85-E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 25, 2009)

Why is he so tiny?


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 26, 2009)

> Vanitas= Vens unversed
> 
> Ven = Sora's Unverse



You're probably joking but you know that should be impossible right?...


Also Ven = Xehanort after he somehow gives his heart to Sora in some unexplained way. Finally revealing why Roxas had a heart.


----------



## Bender (Nov 29, 2009)

KH Coded Episode 6 summary



> Maleficent destroys Sora’s keyblade and sends Heartless against him, thinking that now she is sure to finish him off. But the King and Riku jump in and drive off the Heartless. According to Pete, they had snuck into Disney Castle in the real world to ask the King about their plans, but he was surrounded by the bright light from the data Destiny Island, and was taken to the data world at the same time as the King. While the King ended up in the data room that Riku had created, Pete was thrown somewhere deep in the data world. Pete called on Maleficent and they started to make another evil plan, a plan to rule the world. The King and Riku try to stop them, but Maleficent kidnaps Riku, and runs off with Pete.
> 
> The King returns to the castle and tells Sora to stay there, as he plans to go and take on the Bugs in Hollow Bastion himself. The keyblade Sora had held was only data created in the outside world, so right now there is no way to get it back. Now that Sora has lost the keyblade, he won’t be able to do actions that use the keyblade. He won’t be able to attack Heartless or Bugs, and he won’t be able to use Debug abilities or Support abilities and items (but he’ll still be able to use defense abilities and healing items.) From the Moogle at the gate you can receive the avatar item “Hollow Bastion Bookshelf Wallpaper.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 29, 2009)

I just want the episodes to end so we'll finally get a date for when it will be released over here.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Nov 30, 2009)

Jesse McCartney and Chris Sanders already confirmed their recording sessions for BBS. I guess SE could really aim for an early-mid spring release. That's what we've been expecting, at least. I'm curious if Haley is doing Vanitas.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 30, 2009)

It'll certainly come out around April and no later than May. I would like that though; begin the school year with 358/2 Days and end it with BbS.


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2009)

A friend of mine bought 358/2 days which I'm stealing from him the moment he's done with it.

I need to get my hands on Birth by Sleep as well. But unfortunately I don't have a psp so I'm going to have to track down one of them as well. 

But DAMN Birth by Sleep looks good!

And my friend told me that Marluxia fights alongside you in 358/2 days. Which is fucking cool.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 2, 2009)

Darth said:


> And my friend told me that Marluxia fights alongside you in 358/2 days. Which is fucking cool.



Yeah he does 1 or 2 missions together with Roxas but he dies in Castle Oblivion very earlier in the game.


----------



## Creator (Dec 2, 2009)

Bought 358/2 Days a couple of days back but havent cracked it open yet.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 2, 2009)

Lol @ the redesign of Zack.

Did Nomura have to redesign him because Terra already looked like a Zack rehash?


----------



## Emigan (Dec 2, 2009)

Midget Ienzo...Awesome.
I was kinda disappointed with 358/2 Days. Wasn't the game I was looking forward too anyways. I haven't finished it yet but I managed to spoil the end for myself.
BbS is looking amazing.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 2, 2009)

OMFG ZACK!!1!


----------



## geG (Dec 2, 2009)

Also interesting to see that Mickey will finally be an actual ally in battles this time.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Dec 2, 2009)

Sweeeet. I might be getting a psp for Christmas so that's good concerning BBS. Even if I don't get one I've saved up halfway for one.


----------



## Bender (Dec 3, 2009)

YEAH! YEAH! Final Crisis Core Zack's in KH Birth By Sleep! 

pek pek


----------



## Judas (Dec 3, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> YEAH! YEAH! Final Crisis Core Zack's in KH Birth By Sleep!
> 
> pek pek



Seems like they're designing him the same way they did for Tidus and Wakka.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2009)

speaking of which I want more of those guys.


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 5, 2009)

So I FINALLY got around to beating days. It took me a couple of months, but I did it. 

I was suprised at how long the story took me to finish. It took me a good 24 hours, about 10 more than I was expecting.

This game has both the coolest and the worst boss battles in the series. There were some that were straight up epic (The Antlion in Agrabah was AMAZING), while others were just ridiculous. I spent about 20 minutes fighting giant ghost things with extreme amounts of HP in Halloween Town. I took on maybe two or three hits from them. It was boring and I hated it, along with all the other boss battles like this.

All in all, days was fun, I guess. The first half of the game was terrible, and will probably keep me from ever playing this again. But once the story got going, it became easier to ignore the repetitive missions. I say it was worth my money, but just barely.

Bring on BBS. I can't fucking wait.


----------



## Bender (Dec 9, 2009)

New images


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't own any of these game consoles so I just gotta wait another 6 years for KH3


----------



## Fraust (Dec 9, 2009)

I'd had preferred if Zack wasn't in Hercules-style clothing, but hey... he's in the game so I can't complain.


----------



## Corran (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh wow we finally get Kairi's origin in this game? 
I still need to get a PSP  I need to find a good deal or wait for Birth by Sleep to release in english.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 10, 2009)

Full Famitsu scans:







Also, possible image of box cover art:


----------



## Fraust (Dec 10, 2009)

That would be an awesome cover image. I am dying for this game. I should really buy a DS and get Days as well, but I'm so much more pumped for BBS.


----------



## Bender (Dec 10, 2009)

LOL 

That's cute Zack is asking out Aqua


----------



## Stroev (Dec 10, 2009)

Man now if Zidane or someone showed up I'd be a happy camper.

I'd like to wish that they'd give attention to pre PSX/2 games, but that's high hopes.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> YEAH! YEAH! Final Crisis Core Zack's in KH Birth By Sleep!
> 
> pek pek



Err eww, he got gipped on redesigned outfit, and chibified.

I wonder if he is dead by the time of Kingdom Hearts 2, or if their saving an adult form for 3.

Lets hope we see a new FF villain in this game, Kuja or Jecht would be nice.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 11, 2009)

I believe Aqua is one of the best female characters they've designed in a long time (of games already out as to not include XIII).


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 11, 2009)

It's like KH2 all over again for me, I'm so anxious for the release. From all this new info to Zack of all people I have a lot to look forward too.

It's nice to see a KH with another full fledged CGI movie again.


----------



## Bender (Dec 11, 2009)

Judging by the epic look Of the game I might just import it.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Dec 11, 2009)

For those who don't have a psp, a special KH'd PSP is coming out with the game. It's pretty cool looking.


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 11, 2009)

Man, this is becoming one of my most anticipated games of all time. It's up there, right behind SoulSilver.

I'm going to have to be ridiculously careful with spoilers, though. I blew it with Days, but I guess that's a different story.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm sticking to my Crisis Core PSP since that pattern is just terrible.  They should have put the boxart characters on the back of it and then I would have wanted it, but I'll settle with my 19,820th FF7 PSP 

Anyways, Pre-ordered this game as well.  What can I say, this game is going to be amazing and once again, expecting a tear jerking ending....


----------



## Erika Furudo (Dec 12, 2009)

I wish I had a PSP.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 12, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> YEAH! YEAH! Final Crisis Core Zack's in KH Birth By Sleep!
> 
> pek pek





Suzuku said:


> Full Famitsu scans:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






IsoloKiro said:


> For those who don't have a psp, a special KH'd PSP is coming out with the game. It's pretty cool looking.



Damn it I just came


This all looks great now I want it even more.
Damn it for being so long till release


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 13, 2009)

NEW BIRTH BY SLEEP COMMERCIAL!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJ6LyqI-OU8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 13, 2009)

The quality of the opening looks amazing, this game is going to be so awesome


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 13, 2009)

Simple and Clean? God damn it... 

I was still holding on to the last shreds of hope that we'd get a new song


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 13, 2009)

It doesn't matter. Who cares whether an openng song is new or not as long as it's good? :/


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 13, 2009)

Maybe They'll use the Longer Version of PlanetB Remix for the intro.  I hope they do, I love that version more than the shorter version.  

Can't wait for this game anymore.  I wish January 9th came sooner.


----------



## chbrevolution (Dec 13, 2009)

I saw Rabbit, so we can probably add 100 Acre Woods to the list of worlds !


----------



## Pringles (Dec 13, 2009)

Can't wait for this looks awesome


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 13, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> It doesn't matter. Who cares whether an openng song is new or not as long as it's good? :/



Er...I do


----------



## Velocity (Dec 13, 2009)

I've gotta admit, Birth by Sleep looks confusing as hell... All I'm seeing now is Roxas everywhere.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 13, 2009)

You mean Ven?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 13, 2009)

this game is going to be great. i just hope it answers alot of unsolved questions and fills in the story gaps. hopefuly everything will connect.


----------



## Bender (Dec 13, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> NEW BIRTH BY SLEEP COMMERCIAL!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJ6LyqI-OU8[/YOUTUBE]







 

I think I'm in love


----------



## Darth (Dec 14, 2009)

I just beat 358/2 Days and the ending made me 

My god that was a deep story. I feel so bad for Roxas now. And Axel's fucking awesome! 

[YOUTUBE]Y3Ifte2a3xU[/YOUTUBE]

That game was worth every penny in it's weight in gold. And the extra missions are pretty fun. It's amusing to play with the entire organization. As well as using Donald, Goofy, and Riku as playable characters. Damn fun game. I can't wait for Birth by Sleep cause I'm sure it'll be even better!


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 14, 2009)

Well I'm glad I'm hear a lot of good things about 358/2 days. I'm going to ask for it for Christmas. And that trailer for Birth by  Sleep was awesome.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 14, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Well I'm glad I'm hear a lot of good things about 358/2 days. I'm going to ask for it for Christmas. And that trailer for Birth by  Sleep was awesome.



Oh, the game is AWESOME. I'm on the 322nd day right now and I'm loving the story and the insane depth of customisation. But since I've only played this one and Chains of Memories, I'm admittedly kinda confused by a lot of things... All I know is that Axel is incredibly awesome and I really need to buy myself a new PS2. 

*edit ;;*

I stayed up 'til 6:30am last night finishing this game off... 

Now I have some questions, obviously keeping in mind that I've not played either KH1 or KH2...


*Spoiler*: _Gah! ._ 



What happens to Axel? He seemed worse off than even Roxas was before he defected... What happens to Roxas? He seems to have forgotten about everyone, yet wasn't Saïx given the order to get him back? What is really so special about Sora, other than the fact that his face looks REALLY fat? Why would the Organisation go to such lengths to get hold of his power? Is there something about the Keyblade that I don't know yet? Something that makes it do more than just complete Kingdom Hearts and open strange looking doors in weird caves in the middle of Agrabah? Did Xigbar see Ventus when he was looking at Xion, or was it just Roxas wearing different clothes that he wears in KH2? Why was it that everything that could go wrong, did go wrong for Roxas? I swear the guy has the worst luck you could ever imagine possible...




So many questions!!! I'm definitely buying a new PS2 and the Final Mix's early next year... I had kept intending to, but kept putting it off and before I knew it I had given my PS2 away to make room for my PS3!


----------



## Darth (Dec 15, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Oh, the game is AWESOME. I'm on the 322nd day right now and I'm loving the story and the insane depth of customisation. But since I've only played this one and Chains of Memories, I'm admittedly kinda confused by a lot of things... All I know is that Axel is incredibly awesome and I really need to buy myself a new PS2.
> 
> *edit ;;*
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Kingdom Hearts 2 spoilers. If you want to play the game and find out for yourself what happens then don't read!_ 





*Question number 1. What happened to Axel?*

This ties in with Roxas and Saix's fates. After being defeated by Roxas in 358/2 Days, Saix (or Xemnas) ordered Axel to bring back Roxas. Roxas was taken by Riku and Diz and was placed in a virtual world with new memories. His old memories were hidden inside of him and essentially forgotten. However, Axel was sent after Roxas and he found him pretty much the next day. Unfortunately for Axel, Roxas didn't remember him. Eventually, Roxas reawakened his ability to use the Keyblade and defeated Axel. Roxas then escaped from the Virtual world and met a sleeping Sora shortly afterwards. Roxas then became part of Sora. 

Axel went missing until the end of the game. Apparently, he was still searching for Roxas but he didn't know that Roxas had fused with Sora. However, he showed up later on in Twilight Town where he sacrificed himself to help Sora/Roxas to get to The World that Never Was and to confront Xemnas. Axel is by far my favourite Organization XIII member along with Roxas. And one of my favourite characters in the entire series. 

Saix also wasn't shown until much later in the game. Apparently, he was still doing missions for the Organization. He confronted Sora in the Castle with the intention of defeating him but Saix himself was defeated and destroyed.

Sora's Keyblade is the only thing that can unlock the Door to Darkness. The Keyblade is the only weapon that can collect the hearts of the heartless it destroys. If the heartless are destroyed in any other way, the hearts are lost and eventually become heartless later on. Unfortunately for the Organization, Sora has a very strong heart. And with the Keyblade, he becomes extremely powerful. Probably the most powerful being in Kingdom Hearts. That is why the Organization recruited Roxas and why they created Xion to mimic Sora's power. 

And yes. Roxas has absolutely terrible luck.  

Hope that answers your questions!


----------



## Masurao (Dec 15, 2009)

I believe I saw Aqua fighting Terra in that commercial. Not that it is surprising..


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Dec 15, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> Er...I do



Overall, using a old song doesn't matter to me. At the very least, I wouldn't have to worry about something such as the process of translating a jap song into english or establishing rights to use new song from english-speaking artists, especially if it somehow impacts the time that we expect the game to be released in NA and European territories. Besides, Simple and Clean and it's orchestral version, are recurring songs of this game series in a way. It fits for every one of the stories too.



Masurao said:


> I believe I saw Aqua fighting Terra in that commercial. Not that it is surprising..



Seems like it'll play out in the actual story too. It'd be suprising if it turns out that she wins story-wise. I actually hope that she beats Terra.


----------



## Bender (Dec 15, 2009)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Seems like it'll play out in the actual story too. It'd be suprising if it turns out that she wins story-wise. I actually hope that she beats Terra.



Unlikely, it's the FMV at the beginning of the game. It's merely illustrating Aqua's feeling towards Terra if he' really a corrupted by the darkness as Maleficent says he is.Terra would have clashed with Aqua and Ven confronted him in the first Birth by Sleep trailer.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Dec 15, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Unlikely, it's the FMV at the beginning of the game. It's merely illustrating Aqua's feeling towards Terra if he' really a corrupted by the darkness as Maleficent says he is.Terra would have clashed with Aqua and Ven confronted him in the first Birth by Sleep trailer.



We'll have to wait and see. Though the ingame portion of the commercial does makes it seem like they're drawing their Keyblades against one another. Can't wait to see what really unfolds.


----------



## masterriku (Dec 15, 2009)

The translations have them basically demanding the same thing from who ever their facing so I doubt it.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 15, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Unlikely, it's the FMV at the beginning of the game. It's merely illustrating Aqua's feeling towards Terra if he' really a corrupted by the darkness as Maleficent says he is.Terra would have clashed with Aqua and Ven confronted him in the first Birth by Sleep trailer.


FMV is made from scenes in the game.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2009)

has there been any news on if Haley or Jesse will be voicing Ven, or if there's going to be a 3rd person?


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes, we got confirmation a couple weeks back that Jesse McCarthy would be voicing Ven. He broke the news on his twitter.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 16, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> Oh, the game is AWESOME. I'm on the 322nd day right now and I'm loving the story and the insane depth of customisation. But since I've only played this one and Chains of Memories, I'm admittedly kinda confused by a lot of things... All I know is that Axel is incredibly awesome and I really need to buy myself a new PS2.
> 
> *edit ;;*
> 
> ...



Also to add to the answer
*Spoiler*: __ 



That was Ventus, the SE confirms it's him





Also the Terra v Aqua, assuming it isn't just a metaphor (or maybe part of the masters test) would make sense somewhere along the line their ideas did not match up and now it's time to fight it out like real friends.


----------



## Bender (Dec 19, 2009)

Description of 2010 Jump Fiesta Birth by Sleep trailer

Taken from KHinsider



> - The trailer starts with Ven sitting unconsciously on a thrown in what looks to be the Chamber of Repose
> - There's a conversation between Master Xehanort and Master Eraqus about the Keyblade war
> - Terra swings his Keyblade, saying "my dream is to become a Keyblade Master." Aqua replies with "you mean 'our' dream"
> - Goofy and Donald stand guard at the Mysterious Tower when suddenly there's an explosion. They find Ven unconscious on the ground, holding in his hand a translucent blob that looks like a blue glowing paopu fruit
> ...



I think the metaphor used in the FMV of Terra vs. Aqua is her confronting him of his selfish desires for becoming a Keyblade master.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 19, 2009)

So, a simple question for people who've played 358/2 Days...

Imagine that Square Enix just announced that they were planning to port Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days to the PS3 and they want the communities input concerning something - namely, what to change about the game. What would you change?

Personally, I'd read that every member of the Organisation has a specific breed of Nobodies under their command - Roxas has the Samurai Nobodies, as an example. What I would propose is that we can command a small unit of these Nobodies under our chosen character's command (so if you played as Axel in the multiplayer, you'd instead control the Assassin Nobodies); that each Nobody takes up a slot (or slots) within our Panels and that there are specific Link panels that can increase the level of our Nobodies, increase their stats or even afford them new abilities. These Nobodies would fight together in a group and, by default, attack only those we ourselves attack. Although they can be set to attack the closest enemy to them, instead of whoever we're attacking.


----------



## Samurai G (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a question, has there been a release date for birth by sleep?


----------



## Velocity (Dec 19, 2009)

Samurai G said:


> I have a question, has there been a release date for birth by sleep?



January 9th. I'm expecting a July release date for the US, since it took about the same amount of time for them to release Dissidia between the two regions.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks like Ven was reborn as Sora.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 19, 2009)

More like his heart was placed inside of Sora and he's been "asleep" ever since, which is why Sora's Nobody resembles the existence that was known as Ven. Though that doesn't explain the connection between Sora, Vanitas, and Ven...


----------



## IsoloKiro (Dec 19, 2009)

Man, your explanation was all cool. Can't wait to get to get this game. I'm actually buying a  PSP just for this game even though I should be saving for a ps3.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 19, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> January 9th. I'm expecting a July release date for the US, since it took about the same amount of time for them to release Dissidia between the two regions.


Three reasons why that doesn't apply here:

1. Dissidia was fanservice, thus there was no real rush to get it out. BbS is a canon prequel.

2. The only KH to take 6 months to be released was the first KH, and that was back when SE didn't care about releasing things in the West on time. They have said just last month that they are committed to closing the gap between Japanese and EU/US release dates.

3. Dissidia and BbS have no relation.

IMO BbS will be released May at the latest or March at the earliest.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 20, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> More like his heart was placed inside of Sora and he's been "asleep" ever since, which is why Sora's Nobody resembles the existence that was known as Ven. Though that doesn't explain the connection between Sora, Vanitas, and Ven...



Actually this is really good, and something that I believed was true since we saw what Ven looked like. It also explains why Axel like Roxas so much, cause they were friends in another life. Also why Roxas has a heart.

Now the question is what "kills" Ven.


Also Vanitas = Brother or Unverse of Ven, hey if a man can exist at the same time as his nobody then why can't the same happen to an unverse (though if the power splits up like with a nobody that means full power ven is Master level).


Also I'd put this at about the time (if not sooner) that it took for 358/2 to get translated, so at the very most May.


----------



## Bender (Dec 20, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> IMO BbS will be released May at the latest or March at the earliest.



Most likely March

That's become month that's ritualistic for all major KH games


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 20, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Also I'd put this at about the time (if not sooner) that it took for 358/2 to get translated, so at the very most May.


Translation for BbS is probably almost complete since the guy who plays Mickey confirmed that he had already completed his recording.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 20, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> Three reasons why that doesn't apply here:
> 
> 1. Dissidia was fanservice, thus there was no real rush to get it out. BbS is a canon prequel.



So what? Are you saying Dissidia didn't matter? It was fanservice and a highly anticipated game. If anything, they had to get the game out quicker than usual so they could sell it before people lost interest. Regardless of the canon nature of Birth by Sleep, nobody would complain or care if it took more than six months to translate. The bigger fans would wait regardless of how long it took.



> 2. The only KH to take 6 months to be released was the first KH, and that was back when SE didn't care about releasing things in the West on time. They have said just last month that they are committed to closing the gap between Japanese and EU/US release dates.



Yeah, they are, but you're foolish if you think they'll get it out within only two or three months. Birth by Sleep is just a Kingdom Hearts game - they're not going to put as much effort into translating it as they have done with FFXIII.



> 3. Dissidia and BbS have no relation.



What does that matter? Dissidia had massive amounts of dialogue and text that needed translating. I used Dissidia's timeframe to give a realistic assumption about how long it'd take for Birth by Sleep to get done.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 20, 2009)

all i want to know this, what is the connection between Roxas and Ven?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 20, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Most likely March
> 
> That's become month that's ritualistic for all major KH games



I don't think SE will release it in March simply cause they are releasing FFXIII that month. Gotta spread the wealth a bit and let gamers recuperate their funds.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 20, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> So what? Are you saying Dissidia didn't matter? It was fanservice and a highly anticipated game. If anything, they had to get the game out quicker than usual so they could sell it before people lost interest. Regardless of the canon nature of Birth by Sleep, nobody would complain or care if it took more than six months to translate. The bigger fans would wait regardless of how long it took.


Well no, it didn't really matter to the series because it was fanservice. For example, it took them 6 months to localize Dissidia but only 3 months to localize FFXIII. Why? Because it's a main entry in the series and people would get pissed if they took a long time to localize it. You could say people wouldn't care since BbS isn't KHIII but I think Square will try to release BbS earlier than 6 months, especially since a lot of the voice recording for BbS is complete already.




> Yeah, they are, but you're foolish if you think they'll get it out within only two or three months. Birth by Sleep is just a Kingdom Hearts game - they're not going to put as much effort into translating it as they have done with FFXIII.


They've already completed a lot of the voice recording for BbS and it's not even out in Japan until next month. And it's "only a KH game"? Do you know how well KH sales? It sales just as well as a Final Fantasy or Dragon Quest game does. Square has always been timely with KH games since KHI was released. They released CoM just a month after it was released in Japan, KHII in just *3 months*, and 358/2 in just 4 months.

And I said that it would be March at the _earliest_, but I'm almost 100% certain it won't be any later than May. I personally think BbS will come out in April.



> What does that matter? Dissidia had massive amounts of dialogue and text that needed translating. I used Dissidia's timeframe to give a realistic assumption about how long it'd take for Birth by Sleep to get done.


And I'm just saying you shouldn't use Dissidia an an indicator because BbS would take precedence over Dissidia. Every KH game has had more dialouge and text to translate than Dissidia and they've been released earlier than 6 months.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 20, 2009)

We'll just have to agree to disagree then. I can't see Birth by Sleep coming out before June at the very least.

Besides, what do you mean gamers would be pissed if Square Enix took longer than three months to localise FFXIII? It took them 7 months to localise FFXII and 5 months to localise FFX. Why anyone would be pissed at Square Enix for taking more than a few months to release one of their games, I have no idea. But then again, gamers *are* becoming more picky and whiny with every generation so what can I expect?


----------



## Bender (Dec 20, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> We'll just have to agree to disagree then. I can't see Birth by Sleep coming out before June at the very least.
> 
> Besides, what do you mean gamers would be pissed if Square Enix took longer than three months to localise FFXIII? It took them 7 months to localise FFXII and 5 months to localise FFX. Why anyone would be pissed at Square Enix for taking more than a few months to release one of their games, I have no idea. But then again, gamers *are* becoming more picky and whiny with every generation so what can I expect?



Kingdom Hearts II Jap. was released in December and in the U.S. March. It's possible for them to release it in March assuming they don't take their time making stupid changes to the game.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 20, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> We'll just have to agree to disagree then. I can't see Birth by Sleep coming out before June at the very least.
> 
> Besides, what do you mean gamers would be pissed if Square Enix took longer than three months to localise FFXIII? It took them 7 months to localise FFXII and 5 months to localise FFX. Why anyone would be pissed at Square Enix for taking more than a few months to release one of their games, I have no idea. But then again, gamers *are* becoming more picky and whiny with every generation so what can I expect?


And fans were pissed that it took them that long to localize it. I remember everyone was bellyaching and bitching about SE being ass wiping dicks and hating America.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 20, 2009)

i cant wait for birth by sleep!! 

358/2 days is a pretty good game so far


----------



## Darth (Dec 21, 2009)

Can someone explain to me who Vanitas, Ven, Aqua, and Terra are? Where they come from? Why the can use the keyblade? What timeframe did they live in? And where you got this information from?

I've played KH1, KH2, Chain of Memories, and 358/2 Days and I have no idea what any of you are talking about.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 21, 2009)

W're talking about Birth by Sleep, the new KH PSP game. It's a prequel to the first KH and takes place 10 years prior. Ven, Aqua, and Terra are keyblade apprentices training to become masters who were sent on a journey by their master, Master Eraqus, to discover why Master Xehanort and his apprentice, Vanitas, disappeared. 

If you've seen the  at the end of KHII: Final Mix+, the three keyblade warriors in armor are Aqua, Terra, and Ventus and the two guys they're fighting against are Master Xehanort (old guy) and Vanitas (boy with the helmet). We don't know everything since the game isn't out yet, but it's released in Japan next month. 

 And also a


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 21, 2009)

Darth said:


> Can someone explain to me who Vanitas, Ven, Aqua, and Terra are? Where they come from? Why the can use the keyblade? What timeframe did they live in? And where you got this information from?
> 
> I've played KH1, KH2, Chain of Memories, and 358/2 Days and I have no idea what any of you are talking about.



As Suzuku said it's BBS but what I find wierd is that someone who played all 4 of the 5 other games wouldn't know what it is...

I'm just saying weird.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 21, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> i cant wait for birth by sleep!!
> 
> *358/2 days is a pretty good game so far*



Its ok, but its way better than KH2


----------



## Gabe (Dec 21, 2009)

is there any new KH game coming for the PS3?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 21, 2009)

NAM said:


> is there any new KH game coming for the PS3?



Nothing has been announced so far.


----------



## Creator (Dec 21, 2009)

Finished 358/2 days. 

The ending was so sad. 

But one thing which made me even sadder was that i couldnt play with two keyblade Roxas until right at the end, and even then i could only play for 5/6 heartlesses. I lost one against Riku and that was it. I wanted to play with two keyblades a lot more.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 21, 2009)

Creator said:


> Finished 358/2 days.
> 
> The ending was so sad.
> 
> But one thing which made me even sadder was that i couldnt play with two keyblade Roxas until right at the end, and even then i could only play for 5/6 heartlesses. I lost one against Riku and that was it. I wanted to play with two keyblades a lot more.



On your Panels, equip the Zero Gear 5 (buy it from the Moogle Store for 30'000 Hearts) and link three Ability Panels to it. Whenever you play Mission Mode as Roxas with those, you'll dual-wield Keyblades. Which is pretty awesome.


----------



## Bender (Dec 21, 2009)

New scans from Khinsider






*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Creator (Dec 21, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> On your Panels, equip the Zero Gear 5 (buy it from the Moogle Store for 30'000 Hearts) and link three Ability Panels to it. Whenever you play Mission Mode as Roxas with those, you'll dual-wield Keyblades. Which is pretty awesome.



No way. I am on it.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 21, 2009)

So Xigbar's original name was Braig and he's in the game a lot?


----------



## Creator (Dec 22, 2009)

Wintrale said:


> On your Panels, equip the Zero Gear 5 (buy it from the Moogle Store for 30'000 Hearts) and link three Ability Panels to it. Whenever you play Mission Mode as Roxas with those, you'll dual-wield Keyblades. Which is pretty awesome.



Did it. Pretty awesome. 

Thanks.


----------



## Bender (Dec 22, 2009)

Interview with Tetsuya Nomura on Birth by sleep



> Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep still doesn't have a solid release date in America, but the first PSP entry in Tetsuya Nomura's freewheeling Disney/Square Enix crossover epic is just about wrapped up development-wise.
> "We're in the final push -- making text fixes and so forth," the Square Enix director and character designer said in an interview with Famitsu magazine this week. "It's a pretty complex story this time, so we have to make sure everything's in order with it. We're fine-tuning it so even people who don't know the series can more-or-less understand what's going on. I'm pretty sure all the work will be done by the time this interview's published."


----------



## Darth (Dec 23, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> As Suzuku said it's BBS but what I find wierd is that someone who played all 4 of the 5 other games wouldn't know what it is...
> 
> I'm just saying weird.



Right. But it's like you guys know every detail before even playing the game.

Nowhere in any of the 4 games that I've played have any of those characters been mentioned. The only thing I know about them is the trailer I saw on youtube for KH2 Final Mix. Which I didn't play...

It's not weird at all because there's no info for me to know. 

Also, Blaze of Glory, those scans look pretty epic. But the similiarity between Terra and Zack is just too much. They're like carbon copies of each other.

Thanks for the scans/info though. Reps coming your way.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes early fast release sensing I:33


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 23, 2009)

Darth said:


> Right. But it's like you guys know every detail before even playing the game.
> 
> Nowhere in any of the 4 games that I've played have any of those characters been mentioned. The only thing I know about them is the trailer I saw on youtube for KH2 Final Mix. Which I didn't play...
> 
> ...


You need to frequent KH fansite, we get info on the game all the time from magazine scans that reveal the worlds, character, and battle system.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 23, 2009)

> Also, Blaze of Glory, those scans look pretty epic. But the similiarity between Terra and Zack is just too much. They're like carbon copies of each other.



And then they even fight each other, lets hope they have different move sets.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 23, 2009)

Favorite of the trio?


----------



## Velocity (Dec 23, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Favorite of the trio?



Aqua, duh. She seems to be pretty strong willed, too, which is even more awesome. 

Might even try to cosplay as her come the London Expo in May.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Dec 23, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Favorite of the trio?



aqua because she has *HUGE* boobs


----------



## Bender (Dec 23, 2009)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> Favorite of the trio?





Nathan Copeland said:


> aqua because she has *HUGE* boobs



^

This :aweome


Aqua is super fucking beautiful and I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE her boobs 




I'm gonna lol my ass off if Zack manages to score a date with her.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Dec 23, 2009)

Aqua has nice everything. Who do I want to use the most? Terra.


----------



## Bender (Dec 23, 2009)

News interviews and scans from Khinsider.com

Official art









New scans







Interview with Tetsuya Nomura



> The full issue of Famitsu has yet to arrive, but the interview from Nomura keeps coming in bits and pieces. The latest bit we have from FF-Reunion says:
> 
> -- We'd like to ask you about the movie that you showed at the end event that was at the end of the year. It seems that you are almost at the last chapter of "Kingdom Hearts coded"?
> 
> ...


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 23, 2009)

Interesting, Veget...Lea and Isa look alot older then I thought they would.
Thanks for the scans/interview


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 23, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Favorite of the trio?





Wintrale said:


> Aqua, duh. She seems to be pretty strong willed, too, which is even more awesome.
> 
> Might even try to cosplay as her come the London Expo in May.





Nathan Copeland said:


> aqua because she has *HUGE* boobs





Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> This :aweome
> 
> ...


----------



## Bender (Dec 24, 2009)

Another interview by Tetsuya Nomura

Found it on KH Ultimania



> Birth by Sleep Information
> 
> – How is the present development situation?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 24, 2009)

> - Do other FF characters appear?
> 
> Nomura: No, only Zack. I originally intended to draw a back story with Cloud, Leon, and company, but then I thought if too many characters were added then the story would become too complicated.



Wha, Nomura nooo.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 24, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Wha, Nomura nooo.



Damn straight we need more FF cameo's


Birth by Sleep Information


> - As for the 3 main characters, what’s the recommended order of play?
> 
> Nomura: Story wise, Terra > Ven > Aqua, however Ven has the easiest play style.



Clearly a sign that Aqua's path is so hard and, deep in meaning that you need to warm up with 2 other routes just to feel the magic.




> - Will you be able to fight against Master Xehanort and Vanitas?
> 
> Nomura: Look forward to it! (Smiles) By the way, each of the three characters will have their own respective last boss. Who ends up fighting who will be a highlight.




Fuck YES!


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah I guess that means she has the most epic path. 

Ven defeating Vanitas, Terra defeating Xehanort, and Aqua defeats true form Xehanort.

Awesome, I didn't know they were gonna do Lilo and Stitch. 




Braig and Master Eraqus look like badasses also.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 24, 2009)

> Nomura: Story wise, Terra > Ven > Aqua,


Seems the best is saved for last


----------



## Velocity (Dec 24, 2009)

So there are three different final bosses? That's awesome. Here's hoping that Aqua's is Terra, that Ven's is Vanitas and Terra's is Xehanort.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 25, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Yeah I guess that means she has the most epic path.
> 
> Ven defeating Vanitas, Terra defeating Xehanort, and Aqua defeats true form Xehanort.
> 
> ...



On an related not assuming we use the KeyBlade vehicles in space to fight Gantus ship and stuff, that confirms that Kingdom hearts has Faster than light fights.


----------



## Bender (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas KH fans! 

New famitsu scans 

courtesy of KHinsider


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 25, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> News interviews and scans from Khinsider.com
> 
> Official art
> 
> ...


after looking at the latest scans. is it just me or is there a possibility the Axel and Saix were once related when they were human. or were they just rivals or best friends in some school or some thing.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 25, 2009)

Probably just friends, since Axel only mentions a connection that far.

Still I wonder what Saix was like before he changed.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 25, 2009)

It looks like he's an asshole still, maybe just a bit more chummy.


----------



## Bender (Dec 25, 2009)

Important details from the soon-to-come trailer



> -- “The future that will be opened with the keyblade...”
> “The opening movie tells of the future”
> “Hikari”, the first KH song, plays in the opening movie. Scenes that weave the story together are shown, and within them we can see somewhere that looks like “The place of awakening”. We see Terra and his friends go up against Xehanort, then fall. Does this show a fate that cannot be avoided?
> 
> ...


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 25, 2009)

^


So Vanitas has golden eye's and might be able to fight against TAV at the same time...

Might even be Terras unverse.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 25, 2009)

Vanitas = Xehanort


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 25, 2009)

BbS box:


----------



## IsoloKiro (Dec 25, 2009)

This game is sexy.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 25, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> Vanitas = Xehanort



Well he does look like Dark mode Riku, so maybe.


----------



## Falco-san (Dec 26, 2009)

I just finished playing Days.
That final battle, that ending...


Man, I feel kinda down now 

Anyone else here like Roxas way better than Sora?


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 26, 2009)

They act the same imo.


----------



## Falco-san (Dec 26, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> They act the same imo.



Maybe it's becuase I haven't controlled Sora as a main char in a while, but Roxas seems more "serious" to me.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 26, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> I just finished playing Days.
> That final battle, that ending...
> 
> 
> ...



Yar, Roxas is a much better character... I've only played Sora as he was in Chains of Memories, but daaaaaaamn Roxas was awesome. That ruthless determination to fight anyone who got between him, his answers and his friends... How badass could you get?

 I kinda wish we saw more of him, especially after Axel said the Organisation would stop at nothing to kill him after his betrayal. It would've been amazing to see how they would have reacted, especially Xigbar since they were good "friends", at the thought of having to fight someone they had fought beside for almost a year...


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2009)

arcanecapricorn said:


> after looking at the latest scans. is it just me or is there a possibility the Axel and Saix were once related when they were human. or were they just rivals or best friends in some school or some thing.



lol L*i*a 


also yeah in 358/2 is was stated on many occasion that they were friends.  

"would you give up a real friendship for two fake ones?"


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 27, 2009)

I like both Sora and Roxas in their own unique ways. While Roxas brings a more serious emotional side to Kingdom Hearts, Sora brings that more light hearted side to the series both needed. Sora has his more serious and emotional moments, but Roxas has his tragic story that Sora really can't compare to atm.

But at the end of the day they are the same person. 

.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2009)

two halves of a whole


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2009)

You guys must be talking about Roxas in KH 358/2 days only, cause Roxas was a whiny annoying character in KH2.

Will play it soon, probly just like how Zack outdid Cloud in Crisis Core in being an awesome character.

I expect Terra, Aqua, and Ven to be more awesome then all 4 of the main characters though.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 28, 2009)

I completely forgot 352 was released. Think I'm gonna skip both the portable entries and just wiki the story.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 28, 2009)

Trailer from Jump Festa 2010 has been released.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm interested in Vanitas now, and Braig doing Xigbar moveset was badass. 

I think what we saw was a glimpse of the mutliplayer as well.

Master Aqua.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 28, 2009)

I think I like Vantias even more now after hearing his evil laugh


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 28, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> Trailer from Jump Festa 2010 has been released.


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 28, 2009)

Vanitas' laugh made that trailer.


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 28, 2009)

Man I can't wait for this.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> Vanitas' laugh made that trailer.



Indeed, for the first time I was interested in him now. 

Master Xehanort is turning out like the Emperor from Star Wars as well.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2009)

Starting to find this Vanitas character interesting. Can't wait to learn more. Battles look pretty cool too.

I really like how to the story is coming together.


----------



## Bender (Dec 28, 2009)

Sexy trailer is sexy


----------



## Bender (Dec 28, 2009)

Kingdom Heart Coded Chapter 7 summary

[SPOILERS]



> We left Riku asleep, not knowing what would happen. Sora says he is going to recover Riku’s data, and the King tries to stop him, telling him it is dangerous. But Sora tells them that he wants to save everyone. So Sora goes into Riku’s Data World.
> 
> The light in the data world is dim. Suddenly crowns start to scatter everywhere. These are Sora’s abilities, and Sora will become weaker. Then Riku appears, but this is a “Separate Data Riku”, in other words, Data Riku’s final intention. This Riku entrusts Sora with the data (that “someone” had added) that wasn’t in the original Jiminy’s Journal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah, coded is just plain confusing.


----------



## Bender (Dec 28, 2009)

Just for those not in the know

The black cloaked figure in the beginning of Kingdom Heart Coded is Jimminy's journal taking on KH1 Riku's form.


----------



## Emigan (Dec 28, 2009)

I was hoping for more from coded...I also didn't expect it to be so short.

Is there a new theme song coming for BbS?


----------



## Bender (Dec 28, 2009)

Subbed trailer is out 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8gzIWUBSvg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Dec 28, 2009)

Ven blinking while frozen


----------



## Velocity (Dec 28, 2009)

Gah, Birth by Sleep just looks so epic...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 28, 2009)

And with every purchase of Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep will come with a tissue box, for Aqua's tear running down her cheek says "Heartbreaking Ending."


----------



## Castiel (Dec 28, 2009)

well yeah, it's pretty much doomed by canon


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 28, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> The game looks awesome but can they please use a new song



Don't worry, with the positive reception of Leona Lewis replacing the ending theme in FF13 for the US version, they will be replacing Hikari with Lady Gaga's Bad Romance Song :ho:ho:ho


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2009)

no.  no.  you shut up and go to hell.  right now


----------



## IsoloKiro (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah it's gonna be hell saving up for a psp but it will be worth it for this game.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Dec 29, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Subbed trailer is out
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8gzIWUBSvg[/YOUTUBE]



nice trailer. i didn't realise that lexaus, xigbar, Vexen, and Xaldin, were grown men and that Axel, Saix and Zxion were kids. thats a huge age gap. and it seems that Axel and Saix were good friends back when they were human. i thought Vantias was riku but  it seems that i was wrong. i still don't know the connection between Ven and Roxas and why they look alike.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2009)

So is Xehanort setting up Vanitas vs Terra to see who would be a better successor/protege or something?


----------



## Bender (Dec 29, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> So is Xehanort setting up Vanitas vs Terra to see who would be a better successor/protege or something?



Perhaps, I'm not sure if anything he's testing them to see which one he wants to use as a vessel to continue existing until he finds out the secret to obtaining god-hood like Xenmas did in Kingdom Hearts II.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 29, 2009)

dragonbattousai said:


> Don't worry, with the positive reception of Leona Lewis replacing the ending theme in FF13 for the US version, they will be replacing Hikari with Lady Gaga's Bad Romance Song :ho:ho:ho


I hate you
But seriously is it that hard to get a new song???


----------



## Bender (Dec 29, 2009)

^

Anyone who suggests Leona Lewis song for the english version I have the right to troll you to death.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> So is Xehanort setting up Vanitas vs Terra to see who would be a better successor/protege or something?



Hence why I said he was like Emperor Palapatine, setting up Anakin and Count Dooku.


----------



## Bender (Dec 29, 2009)

I think Vanitas and Xehanort are trying release more darkness into the world hence the reason for pushing Terra to steep into usage of darkness, making Ven doubt Terra, and as you see in the trailer Vanitas is about to impale Aqua using his keyblade using it the same way Riku possessed by Xehanort in KH1 did to Maleficent release the darkness in a persons heart as a sacrifice for Kingdom Hearts.

EDIT:

lol anyone notice Vanitas laugh kinda sounded like Code Geass R2 Suzaku's? 

[YOUTUBE]http://m.youtube.com/?client=mv-google#/watch?v=V-ZvUDhiUtQ&client=mv-google[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 30, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> Anyone who suggests Leona Lewis song for the english version I have the right to troll you to death.


Imagine Leona Lewis singing simple and clean


----------



## IsoloKiro (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm not going to comment on the story until the game comes out because I can't ruin it for myself by trying to figure it out. I've waited YEARS for this game to come out!


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 30, 2009)

When did Kingdom Hearts 2 the final mix come out?
I wanna know how long i waited to play this game


----------



## Raiyu (Dec 30, 2009)

I found this interesting, most likely doesn't mean anything but its interesting...

whats up with Kairi's and Aqua's charms?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2009)

So guys, know that we have somewhat of an idea of what happened in the past, what do you guys think was in Mickey's letter ?


----------



## Bender (Dec 31, 2009)

Raiden said:


> So guys, know that we have somewhat of an idea of what happened in the past, what do you guys think was in Mickey's letter ?



He' discovered a new world and he wants Sora Riku and Kairi to come see it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 31, 2009)

Well in canon Ven is probably dead on some level. Aqua's armor is left with Xehanort (who is either, Ven, Terra or Vanitas[ actually it can't be him cause it doesn't seem like they are friends]) which he faps to visits from time to time. Terra's location is unconfirmed because I believe it was stated that the lingering sentiment is non canon...
In speculation
The 2 Masters are probably dead...
If Vanitas really does stab Aqua like it looks in the trailer well she might have a heartless and nobody out there somewhere.

And the baby Ven is probably a metaphor for  Ven's Light, which will probably be given to Sora.

Last
Mickey's letter = Saving the original trios surviving member, or kill some old enemy from a long time ago...


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 31, 2009)

Vanitas sounds like Tendou Souji from Kamen Rider, but I don't think many of you will get that here.


----------



## masterriku (Dec 31, 2009)

That's funny because I cause I half expect Vanitas's keyblade to turn into a motorbike.
That and Kamen no shonen sounds funny.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 31, 2009)

I wonder why Sora or Riku can't do the Keyblade Rider thing I mean it would make sense if Mickey had one (that explains how he gets around), but if he did now how come he didn't teach them.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 31, 2009)

^Well Mickey hasn't exactly been the most informational person, especially with Sora. lol

And Riku up until now could use darkness to travel.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 31, 2009)

I've been reading up more on BbS' battle system and it looks and sounds like the most interesting and eye pleasing RPG battle system I've ever seen. A mixture of TWEWY's and CoM's battle systems that just flows great with the traditional KH's real-time action and solves the problem of just running around hitting stuff and not using magic too much. I can't wait to try it out; I hope KHIII and FFvsXIII have something similar to BbS' battle system.


----------



## masterriku (Dec 31, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> I wonder why Sora or Riku can't do the Keyblade Rider thing I mean it would make sense if Mickey had one (that explains how he gets around), but if he did now how come he didn't teach them.



Mikey doesn't need to change his keyblade his warp gummi takes him anywhere he wants instantly.


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 31, 2009)

Raiden said:


> So guys, know that we have somewhat of an idea of what happened in the past, what do you guys think was in Mickey's letter ?



From reading spoilers from the ending of coded, I'm assuming it's 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Mickey asking Riku and Sora to come help him tackle the new Data world.




Now, the Coded summaries I read were confusing as hell, so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Bender (Dec 31, 2009)

Since this whole thing is going to end badly I gotta ask you guy which do you think of the 3 keyblader's bad ending is going to make you cry?

Terra falling into darkness?

Ven watching Terra fall into darkness?

or Aqua seeing the friendship between all 3 of them fall apart?


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 31, 2009)

I think it will be Aqua, I don't know why but I get this lone survivor(at least till KH) feel from her character. Especially with the way things seem to be going downhill for Ven and Terra. She starts out being the one trying her best to keep them together, only to fail completely in the end.

But that's just me.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 31, 2009)

Terra: RAGING because of something that happened to Ven, and ends up falling into darkness, and possibly ending up as the Xehanort from KHI and KHII.

Ven: Xehanort does something that causes Ven to go into a deep sleep and essentially lose his heart, which is then placed into Sora, which is why Sora's heartless looks like Ven; why Roxas had a heart; and why Sora is able to wield the keyblade. It also may have something to do with why it seems like some organization members and Mickey don't remember Ven.

Aqua: Is killed or sealed into her armor while getting Kairi to Destiny Islands.

If I had to choose, it would be Ven since his sounds the most depressing.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 31, 2009)

For me, I'm hoping to get a tear out of Ven's story.  Just because he is being torn apart by his friendship with the other two.  It's going to be hard to say which one will be the tearjerker of the three.  The atmosphere and music has to be right to bring tears out of me.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Dec 31, 2009)

Imagine Aqua in the Dead Fantasy series....


----------



## Bender (Dec 31, 2009)

^

Meh


Also I think I'm going to be tearing up at Aqua's ending 

In the beginning of the last BBS trailer when she's holding up those wishing charms it made me smile but sad knowing that their friendship is going to end tragically. She's trying real hard to keep them together and I could see how she was trying to hold back her tears when he told Master Eraqus "Terra won't fall into darkness" I kind of got lulz and said "O rly" but looking at the latest trailer it just makes me sad.

Also for those who hate the Naruto series as of late don't get mad me for making this comparison...near the last part of the 2010 trailer in the scene where Aqua is in the Dark Meridian (the spot Sora and Riku are at at the end of Kingdom Hearts II) a tear drops down Aqua's face it reminds me of the chapter/episode Sakura confesses her love to Sasuke and he leaves Konoha. Do you think the scene with Aqua at the Dark Meridian  is similar (only with not bad dialogue and a homo script writer) and she confesses her love for Terra? I'm kinda getting a vibe that there's more to their relationship than just friendship.

Also for some reason I just can't feel any sympathy for Terra the dumbfuck knows what the hell he's doing he's just too proud to admit it. He's cool but an idiot.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 1, 2010)

Am I the only one who is going WTF happens to Eraqus I mean it's strange since it doesn't seem to a very important plot point since no trailer hints to it, but then he doesn't appear at all in the other games.


----------



## Bender (Jan 1, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Am I the only one who is going WTF happens to Eraqus I mean it's strange since it doesn't seem to a very important plot point since no trailer hints to it, but then he doesn't appear at all in the other games.



It seems he's killed by Xehanort.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 1, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Terra: RAGING because of something that happened to Ven, and ends up falling into darkness, and possibly ending up as the Xehanort from KHI and KHII.



Though Terra being Xehanort doesn't make any sense, unless he does a 180 on his personality, gets a dark tan, and bleaches his hair white. 


When Xehanort was a regular human.

I'm leaning towards Vanitas more then anybody being Xehanort.

As well as the whole fight with Terra in Final Mix would make even less sense.


----------



## Bender (Jan 1, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Though Terra being Xehanort doesn't make any sense, unless he does a 180 on his personality, gets a dark tan, and bleaches his hair white.








Unlike Vanitas there's strong evidence that suggests Terra is Xehanort.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 1, 2010)

Seen that before. 

Aside from the hair being a little similar, that theory is really grasping at straws, but if like the old theory that Cloud is Zack with lost memories, I guess this will go around as well till finally debunked.

As I also said, the fight against him in Final Mix makes less sense if the theory were to come true, meaning the guy in the armor is someone else, despite asking for Aqua and Ven.


----------



## Bender (Jan 1, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Seen that before.
> 
> Aside from the hair being a little similar, that theory is really grasping at straws, but if like the old theory that Cloud is Zack with lost memories, I guess this will go around as well till finally debunked.



Now, *THAT* is a stupid theory. KH Cloud is an old soldier Sephiroth is his nobody.

Whoever, came up with that theory is smoking some very very *VERY* bad crack. I mean VERY. 



> As I also said, the fight against him in Final Mix makes less sense if the theory were to come true.



That fight against him wasn't cannon

The interaction between Sora possibly is.

As proven many times before in the series, when an individual submits to darkness all sorts of weird shit happens.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 1, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Now, *THAT* is a stupid theory. KH Cloud is an old soldier Sephiroth is his nobody.
> 
> Whoever, came up with that theory is smoking some very very *VERY* bad crack. I mean VERY.


I'm talking about in Final Fantasy 7, not Kingdom Hearts Cloud.

Sephiroth isn't Cloud's nobody either, where does this one come from?



> That fight against him wasn't cannon
> 
> The interaction between Sora possibly is.
> 
> As proven many times before in the series, when an individual submits to darkness all sorts of weird shit happens.



Do you have proof it isn't canon?


----------



## Bender (Jan 1, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Sephiroth isn't Cloud's nobody either, where does this one come from?



He says he's Cloud during the Hollow Bastion war. 

Remember?



> Do you have proof it isn't canon?



Nomura said in an interview the fight isn't cannon


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 1, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> He says he's Cloud during the Hollow Bastion war.
> 
> Remember?


You mean when he was messing with Cloud's head? Just to say he was the same as him?

There still was no statement of him being a nobody of any form.




> Nomura said in an interview the fight isn't cannon.


Which interview, as I've seen them all.

He does say that the three protagonist of BBS never appeared in any Kingdom Hearts game, which would debunk the theory, and show that the Lingering Sentiment, was infact just what it's name is, a remnant of Terra's hatred.

He has never stated it wasn't canon.


----------



## Bender (Jan 1, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> You mean when he was messing with Cloud's head? Just to say he was the same as him?



No, that wasn't him messing with his head

There still was no statement of him being a nobody of any form.[/QUOTE]

It's implied that he is.

He's embodiment of Cloud's darkside 




> Which interview, as I've seen them all.



If you haven't seen that part where he says they aren't cannon then you haven't seen them all.



> He does say that the three protagonist of BBS never appeared in any Kingdom Hearts game, which would debunk the theory, and show that the Lingering Sentiment, was infact just what it's name is, a remnant of Terra's hatred.



They've only appeared in KH II Final Mix (Except for Ven that is)

When Terra releases his darkness and becomes Xehanort he can be considered a new being.



> He has never stated it wasn't canon.



Look it up. 

He said it


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 1, 2010)

> It's implied that he is.
> 
> He's embodiment of Cloud's darkside


 
When have nobodies ever been the embodiment of anyone's darkside, and not the empty emotionless husk of a person turned heartless?

Cloud wouldn't very well be walking around fine if Sephiroth was his nobody.




> They've only appeared in KH II Final Mix (Except for Ven that is)
> 
> When Terra releases his darkness and becomes Xehanort he can be considered a new being.


They appeared in the secret video, not the game itself.




> If you haven't seen that part where he says they aren't cannon then you haven't seen them all.





> Look it up.
> 
> He said it



I don't need to, like I said, I've seen all the official interviews.

You cannot use hearsay over the word of god.


----------



## Bender (Jan 1, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> When have nobodies ever been the embodiment of anyone's darkside, and not the empty emotionless husk of a person turned heartless?



I'm speaking figuratively 

Sephiroth is a physical manifestation of KH Cloud's darkness





> They appeared in the secret video, not the game itself.



Not them in flesh and blood but we see their lingering sentiments. Aqua's armor in The world that never was and Terra in the portal at Disney castle.




> I don't need to, like I said, I've seen all the official interviews.



Then just drop it dude

To me that's just a fucking cop out.

Spend at least 30 minutes lookin around or post on a KH forum.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 1, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Then just drop it dude
> 
> To me that's just a fucking cop out.
> 
> Spend at least 30 minutes lookin around and post on a KH forum.



You mean like how it doesn't exist?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 1, 2010)

I just thought of something, remember that  Lingering Sentiment declares Sora a Keyblade Master after you beat him.
What if one way (other than the test) to become a Master is to beat another master level Keyblader. 

So what if Vanitas kills Eraqus to prove his power, and that's why Xeonhart asks Terra to kill Vanitas. I mean they do have a relationship Akin so old classmates so they are at least friends on some level.


----------



## Bender (Jan 1, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> You mean like how it doesn't exist?



I misinterpreted my own statement it hasn't been confirmed so neither of us is right.

Here's his only statement about it 





> ---May I believe that the one you fight in KH2FM+, and Terra are the same person? Because they both use a very similar kind of Keyblade.
> Nomura: If they really are the same person or not is uncertain, though it doesn't matter if you think they are the same person.



Now allow me to go over what you specifically said.



> When Xehanort was a regular human.



He was a human supernatural abilities. 



> I'm leaning towards Vanitas more then anybody being Xehanort.



We barely see him



> As well as the whole fight with Terra in Final Mix would make even less sense.



If it's indeed cannon it and seeing as how the conclusion of BBS he's driven mad by the powers of darkness; him lashing out at the first person he's seen in a decade makes sense.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 1, 2010)

Nope I'm still right.

As there is nothing said about the fight not being canon.



> If it's indeed cannon it and seeing as how the conclusion of the game he's driven mad by the powers of darkness; him lashing out at anyone makes sense.


Yes that would, making him not Xehanort.



> We barely see him


Indeed, he is a complete mystery as of now.


----------



## Bender (Jan 1, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Nope I'm still right.



Oh I see your logic



> As there is nothing said about the fight not being canon.



Yeah that totally makes you right.  sarcasm

No nothing's been said about it 



> Yes that would, making him not Xehanort.



EDIT:

How wouldn't it? 

It's lingering sentiments

meaning his feelings 

NOT him


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 1, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> How about making points against my argument eh, fella?



What arguement?


----------



## Bender (Jan 1, 2010)

> Indeed, he is a complete mystery as of now.



Vanitas is vanitas dude

He's a mirror image of Ven nothing more nothing less

Terra was changed by darkness

his armor suit is the only thing left behind of his true self


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 1, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Vanitas is vanitas dude



Terra is terra dude.

See I can play this game to.


----------



## Bender (Jan 1, 2010)

Your right wait till the game comes out


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 1, 2010)

Just save this for 8 more days, then we can proclaim are "I told you so" when it's out.



Blaze of Glory said:


> What sense does Vanitas being Xehanort make?


The appearance of Ansem(Heartless Xehanort) puts onto Riku which is the same as Vanitas like what he had as an apprentice, then taking up the exact same outfit as Master Xehanort.

Vanitas's identity has been stated it won't be revealed until the end of the game as well, which means this is a very important character.

I'm only leaning towards it though, it's not a sure thing, though I feel I'm postive Terra is not Xehanort.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 1, 2010)

This will all be solved in a few days.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Terra is terra dude.
> 
> See I can play this game to.



Sephiroth is Superman dude


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 1, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Sephiroth is Superman dude


----------



## Bender (Jan 1, 2010)

Ya know just because Vanitas is a mystery doesn't mean that he can be Xehanort. I just want to point that out. 

Also there's a chance that like I said in my other theory: Xehanort possesses Terra as his Heartless did to Riku in Kingdom Hearts I.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 1, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Ya know just because Vanitas is a mystery doesn't mean that he can be Xehanort. I just want to point that out.



Indeed, there really isn't any reason to believe either of them are infact him.

As there isn't any evidence that it should be them.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, Vanitas' outfit and fighting style look nearly identical to Dark Riku's, who was Xehanort possed, and Vanitas and Terra are the only characters that would have a reason to remember only the name "Xehanort" if they went unconscious. Terra because he hated Master Xehanort so much and Vanitas because Master Xehanort was his apprentice.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 1, 2010)

Also, there a new interview translation:



			
				Khinsider said:
			
		

> Director Interview
> 
> The last part of our special is an interview with director Tetsuya Nomura. The man who created the series talks of this latest game in the series that has been waited by fans.
> 
> ...


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 1, 2010)

Second half of the interview:



> An enemy even stronger than ?Lingering Sentiment? will appear!?
> 
> -- Even just playing it a little bit, I found the Deck Commands quite interesting, but in the beginning you can only equip three.
> 
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2010)

> He can also use the moves that we saw from “Lingering Sentiment” in KHIIFM, so that will be fun.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 1, 2010)

SUPER CANNONZ


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm very, very intrigued by what Nomura says about Braig


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 1, 2010)

It was pretty obvious there was something secret about Braig, given his comments and actions in KHIIFM and 358/2 days. I remember in one of the scans it showed that he had captured Master Xehanort and wanted to wield a keyblade, so he probably had a big hand in the experimentation of hearts.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 1, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> I'm very, very intrigued by what Nomura says about Braig



Braig reminds me of Ocelot.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 2, 2010)

Soon Theories will emerge about Birag not having died against Sora and that he was faking it.


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2010)

Braig i gonna be just like Ocelot


A quadruple crosser


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 2, 2010)

Does that mean Braig is gonna inject Xehanort DNA into himself?


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Does that mean Braig is gonna inject Xehanort DNA into himself?



"Get out of my mind Xehanort!" 

*back to Xehanort*

"Why do you think I chose Braig as a host Sora? Now I'm off to go bury Kingdom Hearts!"

Sora: "You know where Kingdom Hearts is?

Braig/Xehanort: "Of course why do you think I chose Braig as my host!? But first I have a personal matter to settle with you 3 (Sora Donald Goofy)

*Sora chases after him* 

Braig/Xehanort: Hey SORA YOU COMING?!?!?!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2010)

Should have called it from this video
[YOUTUBE]mAwvPL2QHPc[/YOUTUBE]


Also he IS II in the Organization


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2010)

^

lol

talk about coincidence 

I bookmarked that video yesterday 

Also I think Ven's armor is in the room of awakening.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2010)

Is Japanese Xigbar Jiraiya? :ho

Edit:

Ah it is, I never noticed.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 2, 2010)

^ Yep. It's amazing how much better the Japanese seiyuu are than our english voice actors. I wish they would release the game in dual audio with english subtitles for the Japanese audio. Oh well.

Concerning Braig, it was also weird how interested he was in Roxas during 358/2 days and how he saw Xion as Ven.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Soon Theories will emerge about Birag not having died against Sora and that he was faking it.



well it is hard to tell when they die and when they just run away.  I mean look at Axel in the KH2 Prelude 



Sephiroth said:


> Is Japanese Xigbar Jiraiya? :ho



yes


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Is Japanese Xigbar Jiraiya? :ho




*headbutts* NO! 











Nah, I'm just kidding 


yes 

Xigbar is sooo cool and mysterious


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2010)

Btw am I the only who's looking forward to when Terra takes Braig A.K.A. Xigbar's eyes and scars his cheek. 

Hearing him scream in pain 

Be the first time in KH history that we see something so violent and sexy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Braig and Master Eraqus look like badasses also.



Well I thought Braig was badass first.


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Well I thought Braig was badass first.



I thought Zexion looked like a bad-ass before any of them  

then Axel with him going down fighting.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> ^ Yep. It's amazing how much better the Japanese seiyuu are than our english voice actors. I wish they would release the game in dual audio with english subtitles for the Japanese audio. Oh well.
> 
> Concerning Braig, it was also weird how interested he was in Roxas during 358/2 days and how he saw Xion as Ven.



When it comes to Kingdom Hearts, I found in the first game especially, that the english voices were better.

Having the real Disney voice actors do there characters is to good to turn up, even though some are missing like Jack Sparrow.

Excluding that Re: CoM wasn't resynced, and Disney characters weren't voiced in that.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2010)

> I thought Zexion looked like a bad-ass before any of them


*points and laughs*



Suzuku said:


> ^ Yep. It's amazing how much better the Japanese seiyuu are than our english voice actors. I wish they would release the game in dual audio with english subtitles for the Japanese audio. Oh well.
> 
> Concerning Braig, it was also weird how interested he was in Roxas during 358/2 days and how he saw Xion as Ven.



No.  I grew up with those Disney voices , hearing Donald in another language is an crime against nature

Also Christopher Lee



fun fact:  the Final Mixes are in English because the funny people across the sea liked it better


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> What's wrong with Zexion.



[YOUTUBE]AbunOJscabY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> [YOUTUBE]AbunOJscabY[YOUTUBE]



Riku Clone:Nom Nom Nom



> Also Christopher Lee


It's one of the few game series that gets real stars.pek


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> [YOUTUBE]AbunOJscabY[/YOUTUBE]





Crap, what was I thinking saying that. 


*Forgot about how he hated Zexion fangirls and nickname for him in back in the KHOM days* 

I mean't I thought Axel was a bad-ass back then! Axel! 

Forget about what I said.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2010)

Axel is cool though.

but yeah Zexion had one of the bitchiest deaths ever


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 2, 2010)

Repliku!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Repliku!



Don't.


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> but yeah Zexion had one of the bitchiest deaths ever



What's funny is that although Demyx acted the same way each time he met Sora and co he perked up for the 2nd confrontation. He's like 

I was like  "Damn"


----------



## emROARS (Jan 2, 2010)

I just got 358/2 days today. 



Axel's here again. 
...


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey guys, I was talking with someone just now, and I wrote up a theory. A little of a tl;dr, but interesting I guess .



			
				Raiden said:
			
		

> I was thinking about it a lot last night, and after finally looking at all the videos, I think I've pieced it together.
> 
> The focus about Birth By Sleep is to display the struggles that many Keyblade Masters have, if not all. That is how to approach the darkness inside your heart. Realizing that it was lurking inside him, Terra asked Master Xehanort for advice soon after they were formally introduced. Master Xehanort said something interesting; he said that Terra should aim to control it. Later, he mysteriously disappears, and the new enemy, the Unversed take the stage( see latest video for citation).
> 
> ...


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 2, 2010)

^ I don't think that the Lingering Sentiment fight was canon though, so Terra still could be Xehanort.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2010)

I went over this already. 

Also peeps don't know about Xaldin's swagger.


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2010)

Jesus Christ don't start the Lingering Sentiment canonicity discussion.

@ Raiden

Niiiiiiice 


Dude, I wouldn't be surprised if that's the true meaning behind Birth by sleep

Btw I just thought of something 

What if the cause of the Keyblade war was because of Xehanort?

Like with Terra Aqua Ventus 

Master Xehanort encouraged countless Keyblade wielders to come after him and travel across the worlds in search of him. 

It starts with a trio the trinity who all have aspirations to become Keyblade masters. They go through the Keyblade Masters Qualifications Exam

*Master Qualification Exam*



> is an event for Terra and Aqua in the upcoming Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep. Master Eraqus describes it as "a test of the heart for those who have been chosen by the Keyblade." According to Tetsuya Nomura, apprentices of Keyblade Masters can take the exam to become Keyblade Masters themselves. If they pass the test, they have two choices: they can either take over the land and take on apprentices, as Master Eraqus did, or strike out on their own, as Master Xehanort did. If one who passed chooses to strike out on their own, there are many different paths they can take.



Xehanort informs of his leaving to one of the apprentices. 

They leave The land of departure (the place where all Keyblade apprentices journey starts) in pursuit of him. 

The Keyblade apprentices personalities are similar to Terra Aqua and Ventus

There's Terra the strongest of a trio and older brother figure who everyone looks up to and most determined of the three to accomplish any task given to him. Master Xehanort manipulates the easiest by encouraging them to use the darkness and ends with them drowning in darkness.

The middle figure; the sister of the trio who is devoted to keeping everyone together and cherishes the friendship and has them watch it fall apart and putting fear and doubt in their hearts.

The little brother, youngest The puppy dog, and most hot-headed  of the trio always eager for anything. Cares about the older brother and doubts the other fall into darkness and has most easiest heart to prey upon after taking care of the first.

As we see with the secret ending 

This all culminates in one big confrontation between the trio of each others action and Master Xehanort revealing the ruse and it turning into one big battle where he quickly eliminates them one by one and summons Kingdom Hearts. Their hearts are taken into the darkness Xehanort snatches the body of the strongest one in the trio.

Which is exactly what Xehanort has been doing for a century. He plays the role of the instigator of events and acts as the darkness in opposition to the light that Keybladers wield. 

Kind of makes sense no? 

Proof of Xehanort's body hopping is how each time he enters a new body it possesses the same tanned skin that he possesses.

The keyblade field that we see in The Gathering Place in the trailers are the keyblades of all those who have fell to Master Xehanort

Btw Raiden is it alright if  I share your theory on a Kingdom Hearts forums I visit from time to time?  

 

Pleaaaaaaaaaaase pek pek


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2010)

That would just be a copy of Full Metal Alchemist.


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> That would just be a copy of Full Metal Alchemist.



The whole Organization are a rip-off the homunculi/Seven Deadly Sins with them wanting become complete beings.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 3, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> There's Terra the strongest of a trio and older brother figure who everyone looks up to and most determined of the three to accomplish any task given to him. Master Xehanort manipulates the easiest by encouraging them to use the darkness and ends with them drowning in darkness. *That kinda describes Riku, not mention their names have similar meanings.*
> 
> The middle figure; the sister of the trio who is devoted to keeping everyone together and cherishes the friendship and has them watch it fall apart and putting fear and doubt in their hearts. *Sounds like Kairi, her name means Sea (Aqua).*
> 
> The little brother, youngest The puppy dog, and most hot-headed  of the trio always eager for anything. Cares about the older brother and doubts the other fall into darkness and has most easiest heart to prey upon after taking care of the first. *Ven has a stronger 'light' compared to Terra, like Sora does when compared to Riku. Both their names mean similar things, and Sora's Nobody (Roxas) looks just like Ven.*


In bold^^

The BBS theory that Raiden gave on Xehanort is almost a sound one, but I don't know about Venitas. I think he is the Darkness that got to Riku in the 1st game, but that brings up some other questions I wouldn't even know to answer.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 3, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Jesus Christ don't start the Lingering Sentiment canonicity discussion.
> 
> @ Raiden
> 
> ...



Nomura stated none of the characters seen in any game where alive during the keyblade wars, and that no one has a first hand record


----------



## masterriku (Jan 3, 2010)

The HERO!! of that war probably forgot to write down what happened and passed it on through word of mouth like a true idiot hero.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 3, 2010)

Also is anyone else curious what the superboss is this time around I mean harder that LS that's pretty hard.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 3, 2010)

Well I've finally got 358/2 Days. I'll start playing it today.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2010)

they likely just walked across the field of keyblades and assumed a war happened, ignoring the possibility that it was raining blades.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 3, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Also is anyone else curious what the superboss is this time around I mean harder that LS that's pretty hard.


Master Xehanort? 

Though, if it's in multiplayer I can't see what relevance it would have to the story. But if it's that strong I guess they wouldn't just make it some random Heartless, Nobody, or Unversed. It might have something to with the next game.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2010)

like all big extra bosses (with the exception of Dustflier), it'll most likely be used as a set up for the next major game.


----------



## masterriku (Jan 3, 2010)

DUSTFLIER FOR VEN'S SECRET BOSS!!!


----------



## Bender (Jan 3, 2010)

Okay, maybe I was stretching it with Xehanort being behind the Keyblade war

But I sure a hell feel that I'm right on him using the darkness from the hearts of the keyblade trio to sacrifice it to Kingdom Hearts. Perhaps, it's that he believes that that's exactly what happened in the Keyblade war and wants to do the same to Terra Ventus and Aqua.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2010)

ok so we know all 3 characters go to all the worlds but what exactly do they all do, someone help me out?



also upon watching vids randomly on youtube, it seems as if (lol I said those words) Xigbar clearly remembers Terra and ven


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 4, 2010)

^ They were all sent out primarily to look for Master Xehanort and Vanitas, but it seems that Ven becomes more concerned with Terra turning over to the darkness at some point and Aqua meant to look out for the two of them.

EDIT: The voice they picked for Xigbar really doesn't match him. :I


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 4, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Master Xehanort?
> 
> Though, if it's in multiplayer I can't see what relevance it would have to the story. But if it's that strong I guess they wouldn't just make it some random Heartless, Nobody, or Unversed. It might have something to with the next game.



The secret/super boss is in game. Although it was said that the multiplayer final boss is just as strong.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 4, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> EDIT: The voice they picked for Xigbar really doesn't match him. :I



Yeah I agree, Jiraiya's voice is unfitting.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 4, 2010)

Just occurred why didn't TAV kill him 10+ years  ago I mean we fight him so he must be an enemy.


----------



## masterriku (Jan 4, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Yeah I agree, Jiraiya's voice is unfitting.



Which one JP or ENG?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2010)

would have agreed had Xiggie only shown up in KH2, the way he acts in 358/2 _sort of_ makes me accept his voice.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 4, 2010)

Voice isn't bad in English.  I mean he acts a bit goofy anyways if you've seen the Final Mix cutscenes like when he is all talking to Zexion.


----------



## geG (Jan 4, 2010)

masterriku said:


> Which one JP or ENG?



He has Jiraiya's voice actor in Japanese. In English he has that weird unfitting surfer dude voice


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 4, 2010)

Geg said:


> He has Jiraiya's voice actor in Japanese. In English he has that weird unfitting surfer dude voice



You know at first I definitely felt that way, when he spoke for the first time in english I was shocked especially after playing the jp kh2. But I don't know, by time the boss fight I kind of liked it. 

Especially when he said stuff like "you clever little sneak". heh


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 4, 2010)

dragonbattousai said:


> Voice isn't bad in English.  I mean he acts a bit goofy anyways if you've seen the Final Mix cutscenes like when he is all talking to Zexion.


That's the thing, it doesn't sound goofy, it sounds... just weird. The Japanese voice sounded goofy yet it fit him since it sounded like someone his age (going by looks); that American voice just sounds too 21ish.

Also, BbS is shaping up to be the best selling PSP game to date.  Only other PSP game to match that is Crisis Core and even it only debuted with 350,000 copies including 77,777 special edition PSPs. 

Either way SE wins, and they probably have two other PSP games coming out this year (Agito and 3rd Birthday) as well as possibly an unannounced one. Every PSP game SE has made has been beasty, I don't understand why other developers can't do the same. 

Anyway, it'll be interesting to see how BbS sales in the US, since KH games tend to sale even better in the US than they do in Japan.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 4, 2010)

Xigbar wouldn't work without his surfer voice


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2010)

yeah it's one of those weird voices where it doesn't matter how I feel about it but once I've heard it I can't imagine him any other way


----------



## Bender (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah, I didn't care if Xigbar did have a surfer dude voice

He's still cool. 

He really grew on me when he confronts Sora for the first time in Hollow Bastion/Radiant Garden and says to Sora "Ha ha that's right! He used to give me that same exact look!"


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2010)

he was also a definite stand out charatcer in 358/2


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 4, 2010)

I just don't know.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2010)

heh, I just noticed Axel and Reno share VAs in English, French, German, Spanish and Japanese


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 4, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> heh, I just noticed Axel and Reno share VAs in English, French, German, Spanish and Japanese



That is where the Axel=Reno nobody theory came from.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2010)

well they do act pretty much the same.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 4, 2010)

Nomura said that Axel and Reno are the same character in spirit.


----------



## geG (Jan 5, 2010)

I find it interesting how Xigbar was kinda shafted in the original KH2 (I think he and Luxord had less lines than any other Organization member) but with Final Mix, 358/2 Days, and now Birth by Sleep he kind of got retconned into a more secretive, interesting character. He's kind of taken up the role I expected Axel to play after finishing Chain of Memories.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2010)

indeed, 358/2 did a great job of expanding on the Organization as a whole.

Xaldin had his fascination with Beast slowly turn into an obsession, Xiggie was made into a more open mentor figure, we got to know a tad more about Demyx with his new roles in the Organization, and we really got to know a whole bunch about Saix and what made him tick.

Only guy who got shafted was Luxord who only ran around Wonderland making bad puns and patronizing Roxas.  Hell even the guys who all died in CoM were given little bits that fit with their characters.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 5, 2010)

So I just finished Roxas' third mission in 358/2 Days.

Good god, Larxene is such a bitch...

I love it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2010)

I felt the CoM cast of members got more development then the KH2 members in each of there games.

Still haven't started 358/2 days yet though.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jan 5, 2010)

looks like theres a new kh game coming out 4 ps3 called Kingdom Hearts Another Dive someone got it from 2ch at the gamefaqs bbs fourm dont know if its fake


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 5, 2010)

Just rumors at this point. But KHInsider has actually posted about it, so that's exciting.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jan 5, 2010)

They just need to make KH 3 already its been what 4 years


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, can't say they haven't been busy though.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 5, 2010)

If these Another Dive rumors are true, we probably won't be seeing KH3 for a loooooong time.......


----------



## Velocity (Jan 5, 2010)

It's possible that we need to know a lot more about the Heartsverse before they can continue the main story. 358/2 Days served to fill us in on the Organisation and Birth by Sleep serves to fill us in on the predecessors of Sora, Riku and Kairi... There may yet be more we need to understand before we're thrown into the deep end of Kingdom Hearts 3.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 5, 2010)

Nomura already said that the next KH game wouldn't be KHIII but that it would be more of a story than 358/2 days, BbS, or coded. So I think that these KH: Another Dive rumors are true, especially considering that there is a domain for it already. I expect it to announced at E3. This might be one of the two unannounced games that Nomura is working on.

EDIT: Also, it seems Famitsu gave the game a 37/40.



> Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep
> 
> In this latest game in the series, Terra, Ven and Aqua journey through the worlds of Disney movies. In this game you can strengthen your Commands by use of a board game.
> 
> ...



For a PSP game that's amazing; only other PSP titles I've seen get that high are Crisis Core and Dissidia I think. Seems like only SE can make good PSP games lol.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2010)

Another Dive? PS3? Online Multiplayer?

:33


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 5, 2010)

KH online multiplayer would be fucking amazing. So far there haven't been any 3D action games of KH's scope to have online multiplayer. I could just imagine how kick ass it would be to customize your own attacks and battle with like 12 other people in an open world. The dreams. pek


----------



## Naruto (Jan 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqtqvrOqZKk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## masterriku (Jan 5, 2010)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> They just need to make KH 3 already its been what 4 years



They need to finish that awesome looking game Versus XIII which we will then proceed to use as a yard stick for how awesome KH 3 will be.

In the mean time I'm quite happy anticipating TWEWY/COM love child. About 5 more days till I spoil myself.........NO THIS TIME I'M RESISTING SPOILERS RAWR.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jan 5, 2010)

masterriku said:


> They need to finish that awesome looking game Versus XIII which we will then proceed to use as a yard stick for how awesome KH 3 will be



They need 2 show gameplay already


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2010)

Naruto said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqtqvrOqZKk[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah that got posted already.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 5, 2010)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> They need 2 show gameplay already


Nomura said they'll show some at E3. Maybe.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 5, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Yeah that got posted already.



I'm always behind on these things D:


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2010)

Naruto said:


> I'm always behind on these things D:



Yes, but your set is great, even if that's the worst Disgaea. :33


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 6, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Nomura already said that the next KH game wouldn't be KHIII but that it would be more of a story than 358/2 days, BbS, or coded. So I think that these KH: Another Dive rumors are true, especially considering that there is a domain for it already. I expect it to announced at E3. This might be one of the two unannounced games that Nomura is working on.
> 
> EDIT: Also, it seems Famitsu gave the game a 37/40.
> 
> ...



This pleases me to no end.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2010)

Well we already know that it is fact that Nomura makes good games, could we expect any less?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> For a PSP game that's amazing; only other PSP titles I've seen get that high are Crisis Core and Dissidia I think. Seems like only SE can make good PSP games lol.


Kojima and High Impact games would disagree.



masterriku said:


> NO THIS TIME I'M RESISTING SPOILERS RAWR.



keep lying to yourself if it'll make you feel better


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2010)

> EDIT: Also, it seems Famitsu gave the game a 37/40.


for those who want to put this in perspective

Kingdom Hearts - 36
Kingdom Hearts II - 39
Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories - 36
Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days - 36


----------



## Gene (Jan 6, 2010)

I stopped listening to Famitsu when they gave KH2 a 39.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> for those who want to put this in perspective
> 
> Kingdom Hearts II - 39
> Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep - 37
> ...



That how I would rate them. 

So it's not quite as good as KH2, but better then KH1.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 6, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Kojima and High Impact games would disagree.


Yeah, Portable Ops was alright and Peace Walker seems like it'll be solid, judging from the demo. Never played High Impact.

And Famitsu and kind of spotty with their review imo.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 6, 2010)

Here we are. Possible BBS endings/spoilers. Nothing confirmed, but beware the link if you're absolutely set on being un-spoiled. Just in case.











Fucking Google translator ....


----------



## masterriku (Jan 6, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> keep lying to yourself if it'll make you feel better



 
well I'll atleast make it past the first week unless blaze does what he did with Days and reveals the Xion twist without spoilers.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 6, 2010)

I wish Square would announce a freaking date for America already.


----------



## xErika (Jan 7, 2010)

So Is Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep ever going to come to the US?


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes, probably in the next 4 months.


----------



## masterriku (Jan 7, 2010)

Well VA have confirmed roles but the actual release date is still pretty much up the air and up to S-E.

My guess is maybe April


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2010)

then it'll make a perfect birthday gift for me


----------



## masterriku (Jan 7, 2010)

You are also born in April?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Here we are. Possible BBS endings/spoilers. Nothing confirmed, but beware the link if you're absolutely set on being un-spoiled. Just in case.


... hard making that out, who the hell is "Anvers"?

also holy crap 


*Spoiler*: __ 



CASTLE OBLIVION is in this game 






masterriku said:


> You are also born in April?


yes


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 7, 2010)

We already saw Castle Oblivion in the commercials. Anyway, I'm staying away from spoilers. I'm too excited for this game to spoil myself.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 7, 2010)

Donno what to think of the Famitsu score after I remember the ridiculous score they gave KHII.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 7, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Yes, but your set is great, even if that's the worst Disgaea. :33



Yeah, Disgaea 2 was nowhere near as awesome as the first. I have not yet played the third, however (I do not own a ps3) and I'm currently reliving Disgaea 2 on the psp. I like that you can have toons from the third game.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 7, 2010)

If I understood the spoiler AquaX**** is confirmed I was right.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2010)

what exactly was wrong with KH2?  aside from the nonexistant difficulty?



anyways how long after the initial release of the previous KH games did spoilers come out?  the first day or did we have to wait a bit


----------



## Naruto (Jan 7, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> what exactly was wrong with KH2?  aside from the nonexistant difficulty?



I thought KH2 was even better than the first. I don't mind that it was easy, either.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 7, 2010)

I found both games equally as easy(KH1&KH2), KH2 FM+ being much much more difficult though.

CoM is more difficult then the KH1 and KH2 regular though.



noobthemusical said:


> If I understood the spoiler AquaX**** is confirmed I was right.



Aqua x


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 7, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> what exactly was wrong with KH2?  aside from the nonexistant difficulty?
> 
> 
> 
> anyways how long after the initial release of the previous KH games did spoilers come out?  the first day or did we have to wait a bit



Well other then that I felt some of the org members could have had a tad bit more development. Also Beach scene was kinda gay.

I still really like it though.


I believe details on who Xion was where out a few hours after the game came out in Japan, but it only got really detailed in a few days.



Sephiroth said:


> Aqua x



Well if the spoilers in the last page are in anyway true, then it confirms a certain someone like Aqua, and it seems that Aqua likes someone back, I can't tell if it's the same person though it kinda confusing.

But hey it's google translate 40% accurate is a good day for it.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jan 7, 2010)

Spoilers means I will have to avoid this place.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 7, 2010)

*SPOILER TAGS!!!* 



Kilowog said:


> anyways how long after the initial release of the previous KH games did spoilers come out?  the first day or did we have to wait a bit


KH13 is doing a marathon for the game on YouTube as soon as it's released, so you can watch that for spoilers if you want.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm debating whether to play on release or wait.

So hard to wait. >>


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 7, 2010)

EDIT: Nevermind. I been trolled.......


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 7, 2010)

At least let the game be released in japan at the very least.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jan 7, 2010)

And so it begins someone posted pics of the games manual head 2 the spoiler safehouse


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 7, 2010)

Where is the spoiler safehouse? Are you talking about this forum or KHI forums?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 7, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> what exactly was wrong with KH2?  aside from the nonexistant difficulty?
> 
> 
> 
> anyways how long after the initial release of the previous KH games did spoilers come out?  the first day or did we have to wait a bit



Story and pacing was inconsistent, it seemed as if the entire game was built on nothing but cliffhangers, and the main antagonists were popping on and off the radar as critical opponents when the game decided when they were worth and not worth thinking about. It didn't help none of them were developed well.

I can ignore the difficulty, even if it made every room an X button = autowin affair. It was the story, the pacing, and the flipflopping of Organization XIII being a critical opponent that made me dislike it. The whole premise of exploring worlds in KH I was so lighthearted that it didn't matter if you found Riku, Kairi, or Mickey. You went to every world just for the chance, and even if some worlds didn't contribute anything, they didn't feel like filler. Most worlds in KH II felt like filler the first time you went through them, because of how they placed Organization XIII as being such a major threat, yet they were never on any of the worlds in such an important manner. It was the second time you went there (which looked like artificial padding) that they decided to make the Org. a threat. I call that lazy.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2010)

well i didn't get around to playing KH2 till just before 358/2 did so the whole nondeveloped didn't affect me _that_ much.  though i will fully agree on the padding accusation.

also don't forget triangle.  the war sequence pretty much just became an interactive cutscene with that one


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 7, 2010)

Jesus christ. The main spoiler thread at KHI is going at the speed of light. Shits about to go down. We're all waiting.

Crap. Just by taking the time to post this I've probably missed two pages go by in the thread


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 7, 2010)

I want Square to announce a date so bad. If they don't soon then I'll end up spoiling myself. :X


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 7, 2010)

Piccies
*Spoiler*: __ 









No plot spoilers here. Just proof that people out there already have the game. 

I want the opening to be uploaded.....


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2010)

looks like some stores actually sold it early


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 8, 2010)

US release date.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 8, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> looks like some stores actually sold it early



Oh man, I hope my local game store is one of them. That would really make my day. (And give me something to do during my 3-day weekend.)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 8, 2010)

The game is now on the internet.

You've been warned.


----------



## Darth (Jan 8, 2010)

I need a full summary of the game now seeing as I probably won't be able to play it for at least a year.

Oh, and Aqua's hotter than Kairi.

There I said it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 8, 2010)

A girl hotter than a girl who counts as lolicon?

Surely you jest.


----------



## valerian (Jan 8, 2010)

Any word on long this game is going to be?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 8, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Piccies
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...





Darth said:


> I need a full summary of the game now seeing as I probably won't be able to play it for at least a year.
> 
> *Oh, and Aqua's hotter than Kairi.*
> 
> There I said it.



Very True

Also It just occurred to me that what Aqua is wearing is Kinda Sluty.




Jotaro Kujo said:


> Any word on long this game is going to be?



15 hours per character

But to do 100% completion of all three will take 100 hours.


----------



## Darth (Jan 8, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> A girl hotter than a girl who counts as lolicon?
> 
> Surely you jest.


They're both 18 in my mind. 


noobthemusical said:


> Very True
> 
> Also It just occurred to me that what Aqua is wearing is Kinda Sluty.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _WARNING THIS IS A SPOILER PLAYTHROUGH SUMMARY FROM HEARTSTATION!_ 



    Yasu’s KHBbS Play Diary

    This is the spoilery version, so please pay attention before you read.

    I think that people will come here through searches anyway, so as soon as the clock rolls over on the 9th, I intend to delete this. This wasn’t meant to be a walkthrough site lol

    *In the end, I finished all three without sleeping.
    I’ll be a bit busy after this, so I’ll stop adding things now.

    Here we go.
    The opening theme is an arranged version of Hikari.
    There was about 4 minutes of it, so I think the full version has been edited.
    It looks like all the movie pictures that appeared in the magazine were all from here.
    The secret movie from KH2FM has also been mixed in there.

    You see Ven naked in the opening lol

    First is the Land of Departure.
    You do the tutorial, pick a character, and then there a scene of the Master Qualification Exam.
    This has the scene from the trailer where the two fight.
    Only Aqua can be chosen to be a Master.
    They say Terra has darkness in his heart.
    In Terra’s story, after this, there’s a conversation with Master Xehanort, and a scene in which everyone gathers and departs.
    Including the tutorial, this part takes about 30 minutes I guess.

    All the worlds are as below:
    *the order in which you visit them changes according to the character
    Enchanted Dominion–>Dwarf Woodland–>Castle of Dreams–>Radiant Garden–>Disney Town–>Olympus Colliseum–>Deep Space–>Neverland–>Keyblade Graveyard

    Yen Sid’s place and Mirage Arena are worlds but they’re small, and you go to Destiny Islands during cutscene, but you can’t play there.
    Yen Sid’s place isn’t on the current map; you go up the stairs and it’s suddenly there, connected to the very highest room lol

    Things that haven’t been in magazines yet:
    Terra’s Dark Impulse Style Change
    If you use Dark-type etc. in the first level, it will come in the second level. The movements are unique and make me think of anti-form lol
    The dark aura is very cool.

    Vanitas is a being made from Ven’s extracted darkness.
    Master Xehanort is using Terra to get the X-blade, and Terra is tricked into taking revenge against Erauqs.
    Terra’s story concludes with Master Xehanort taking over his body, and finishes after becoming a thought-body (armour) and defeating Xehanort.

    Braig appears as an enemy
    He has a fighting style like Xigbar lol

    After clearing it, something called a training report appears
    In it are things called trophies. One requirement is to clear one person. I still only have one, but there are many.
    Also, it seems you can watch all the cut-scenes from the character you cleared.

    Edit:
    I have also cleared Aqua’s story
    The level of difficulty is incomparable to Terra’s story.

    After the Master Qualification Exam, she is ordered to bring back Ven, who set off after Terra, and to observe Terra.
    Aqua’s story generally seems to revolve around following those two, and it feels kind of like collecting foreshadowing.
    Aqua’s the only one who meets Kairi.

    You fight Vanitas 3 times in Aqua’s story.
    In the last of the series of battles, you also fight Braig, but unlike in Terra’s story, he’s pretty tough.
    Timeline-wise, this probably happens after Ven’s story. You must defeat Ven, who has been taken over by Vanitas (the clothes are Vanitas but the face is Ven), as the last boss.

    Aqua and Ven are saved by Mickey
    Ven, sleeping at Yen Sid’s place, can’t wake up
    Aqua’s story ends when she goes to look for Terra, who has disappeared.

    Aqua’s characteristic style Ghost Drive has too many unique mannerisms, and Blade Chain felt stronger.
    In any case, attack power is pretty difficult from around Radiant Garden, and so it’s no good fighting without keeping magic in mind, I think.
    You can win more effectively if you use attribute-less types like detonation-type or magnetic-type.
    After getting Blade Chain, I used that all the time though lol

    I don’t have time for Ven’s story, so I’ll just put something little together
    Ven is the only one who meets Org. members other than Braig.
    Ienzo doesn’t speak
    In the last battle, you are forced to D-link with Vanitas
    Goofy’s wise saying: Ventas lololol
    Ven’s the only one with glide.
    It’s easy to handle, but in the early stages, attack range is a problem, and you strike and miss a lot. I prefered command barrage.
    Of the Destiny Islands cutscenes, Ven’s the only one who doesn’t meet Sora and Riku, and is the only one who has a conversation with Vanitas.

    Under Vanitas’ helmet is a black-haired Sora.
    I checked the credits; his voice actor really is Mr. Iruno.

    I played it in a hurry, so I’ve written it in an incoherent order.

    (Gold’s note: The blogger refers to a character named ‘Graib’; I am sure this is meant to be Braig, and I have translated it as such… if a mysterious new character called Graib appears, you can hate me :3)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 8, 2010)

Hahaha, wow.

Instead of the story being terribly convoluted and confusing, it's a poorly structured fanfiction?


----------



## Darth (Jan 8, 2010)

I am terribly unsatisfied with this walkthrough. 

You get rep anyway for posting.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 8, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> A girl hotter than a girl who counts as lolicon?
> 
> Surely you jest.



Is Kairi really a Lolicon, she was 15 in game 1 and in 2 she should be 16 and a half at least.



Darth said:


> They're both 18 in my mind.







Goofy Titan said:


> Hahaha, wow.
> 
> Instead of the story being terribly convoluted and confusing, it's a poorly structured fanfiction?



Imagine if once an actual good trans of the plot comes out it's nothing like this one.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 8, 2010)

dragonbattousai said:


> *Spoiler*: _WARNING THIS IS A SPOILER PLAYTHROUGH SUMMARY FROM HEARTSTATION!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MUST RESIST LOOKING WITH EVERY FIBER OF MY BEING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NOT RESISTING WELL

OH SHIT I CAN SEE THE SPOILERS WHEN I QUOTE MUST NOT LOOK UP

ALSO I hate you for posting this and yet I must pos you.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 8, 2010)

> Is Kairi really a Lolicon, she was 15 in game 1 and in 2 she should be 16 and a half at least.


You can't hit puberty to be Lolicon.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jan 8, 2010)

you guys are not watchint the stream ?

Teera just fought braig and Ventus just fought Vanitas


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 8, 2010)

And of course the Opening Movie:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VItlS-Z5594[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 8, 2010)

and if anyone is interested in Live Video of the Game for the ultimate pleasure of spoiling oneself:


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 8, 2010)

This person pretty much started Aqua's story if anyone's interested:


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hahaha, wow.
> 
> Instead of the story being terribly convoluted and confusing, it's a poorly structured fanfiction?



When has a prequel story to a franchise ever been anything else?


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jan 8, 2010)

Man ____________ ending  was sad


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2010)

hahaha wow, the boss in the Cinderella world is an evil pumpkin carriage unversed 

also the Terra ending is confirmed, here's the ending on youtube


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 8, 2010)

*Me browsing /v/ on 4chan*
"Huh, that looks like a Kingdom hearts character"
*Reads opening post and realizes it's BBS spoilers*
*too late*
"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!"


Fuck that shit, I got one of the biggest things I wanted to know spoiled 
Vanitas's face.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 8, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> When has a prequel story to a franchise ever been anything else?



Crisis Core, minus the shitty character Genesis.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2010)

Maleficent Dragon can FLY in battle 


Also hearing Mickey Mouse in any language but english is weird but it's plain fucking hilarious hearing him in Japanese 


Goofy Titan said:


> Crisis Core, minus the shitty character Genesis.



ok, but you still have to admit that the vast majority of all prequel games/movies/books/comics/etc. to any big established franchise can be described as "fanfic" with the connection and how everything is tied together and whatnot


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Man, I'm kind of disappointed in how predictable BBS is turning out. I've seen most of the major spoilers, and the only thing that was suprising was the end of Aqua's scenario.....




Semi-Plot spoilers. Warning.

EDIT: Japanese Goofy is fucking hilarious too   Mickey doesn't have him beat.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2010)

how does Aqua's end?  current stream I'm watching is only up to Radiant Garden


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What I saw had her chasing after Terranort (LOL fanames) after she beats a Vanitas-possesed Ven. Looks like we'll be getting a sequel.

Everybody was so sure she'd end up dead, yet she's the only one of the three to "survive" 




Not 100% confirmed to be true, but they were spot on with the Terra stuff, so chances are that's how it is.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2010)

So _that's_ why Nomura was so set on having players play Aqua last 


also Aqua gets to use kairi's KB


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 8, 2010)

It's very obvious we'd be getting a game after BbS, but a direct sequel? I donno.

I was hoping if they'd try to convey a plot to sorta explain the oddities or the series, that's fine. But all they did was create oddities with more oddities.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So Xehanort can use Keyblades, so if Xemnas is based off of Xehanort, why can't he use Keyblades? Was this a horrible oversight?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2010)

wasn't it stated in KHFMII that Xehanort lost his memories or something?


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yup, and that being the case, Xemnas wouldn't remember anything pre-Terranort fusion. 

It would be retarted if Xemnas had access to the keyblade all along, but just didn't know it. I really hope we don't go down that route...


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2010)

man the person streaming Aqua sucks


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 8, 2010)

That must've really sucked, he had only one more attack left to defeat Vanitas


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jan 8, 2010)

My willpower is crippling under the sheer mass of these spoilers. I fear I will give in soon to their tantalizing appeal .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2010)

i can't wait to see the true ending, which is an ending more than a beginning as was said by Nomura, no sequel


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 8, 2010)

TOO MANY SPOILERS!!1!


----------



## masterriku (Jan 8, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> man the person streaming Aqua sucks



That is also person who streamed Terra if nothing else they are persistent he died like 20 times ON THE FIRST GODDAMN LEVEL.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 9, 2010)

Tsh weak real players choose hardest difficulty first, and skip ignore the tutorial and learn as you go on.

And they don't die.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2010)

masterriku said:


> That is also person who streamed Terra if nothing else they are persistent he died like 20 times ON THE FIRST GODDAMN LEVEL.



So does it look any kind of difficult?

Nah he just sucks.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 9, 2010)

It really does look hard.

Or maybe he just sucks


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]FnGAsLD80XQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2010)

1up says May 14, 2010 is the US release date, though I'm not sure how credible this is


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah I decided to wait till US release, it's close enough.

I will be playing it plenty in japanese when BBS FM is released anyway.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2010)

ok if I understood the secret ending the connection between Sora and Ventus is


*Spoiler*: __ 



that kid Sora agreed to store Ven's soul (or whatever that yellow orb that spoke in Ven's voice was" in his heart.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jan 9, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Yeah I decided to wait till US release, it's close enough.
> 
> I will be playing it plenty in japanese when BBS FM is released anyway.



Who said there would be one? Or is this just assumption? Either way it won't reach the U.S -_-


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The secret ending confused the fuck out of me. Guess I just need to wait for somebody to sub it in order to understand....

Kingdom Hearts: Reconnect, anyone?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2010)

IsoloKiro said:


> Who said there would be one? Or is this just assumption? Either way it won't reach the U.S -_-



It's guaranteed probability.

It being released in the U.S. though won't matter to me.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 9, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> 1up says May 14, 2010 is the US release date, though I'm not sure how credible this is


Just them putting out bullshit I think.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 9, 2010)

I caved in and spoiler myslef, meh I can still enjoy the game, I enjoyed crisis core.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jan 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Nathan Copeland said:


> Theorys
> 
> 1. Terra is Xehanort
> 2.Terra is Masters Xehanort's Unbirth
> ...






wow only 1 of them was right lol


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 9, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> It's very obvious we'd be getting a game after BbS, but a direct sequel? I donno.
> 
> I was hoping if they'd try to convey a plot to sorta explain the oddities or the series, that's fine. But all they did was create oddities with more oddities.
> 
> ...



I believe Nomura explicitly stated that BBS would make more questions that answers so it's actually a rounding success.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jan 9, 2010)

Massive
*Spoiler*: __ 




I was amazed with Terra vs Erauqs event scene. It reminded me of Bleach/DBZ when they both begin to brim with light/dark auras (with electrical currents and such) as if charging up power. Erauqs gets struck down from behind by Xehanort just after Terra defeats him. It was sad how it all played out. Even though they fought, Terra loved Erauqs.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 9, 2010)

Taken directly from a post I made on KHI. It describes the connection between Vanitas, Ven, and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Sora 





*Spoiler*: __ 





gosox333 said:


> So I think this is the connection between the three:
> 
> Vanitas is the darkness in Ven's heart. At the beginning of the game, Vanitas has seperated from Ven for some reason, making them two seperate people. But by end of the game, they end up merged back together. Then, for some reason (Don't know this part yet. Can anybody help?) Ven's heart has to be transferred into Sora. It is, along with Vanitas.
> 
> I guess we can assume Vanitas influenced Sora's appearance to the point of them both looking alike. Makes sense, seeing as the exact same goes for Ven and Roxas.






EDIT: I guess I forgot to mention this due to my out-of-context quote, but Vanitas' face is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 that of a black-haired Sora 




C'mon guys. You know you wanna click those tags :ho


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 9, 2010)

Dammit, I spoiled myself.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So from what I can gather, the next game will be about Sora rescuing the tormented hearts across the Kingdom Hearts universe by going back in time through the data world and it will be named Reconnect: Kingdom Hearts. 

The scene between Sora and Kairi in the secret ending was also cute. pek




And it's fucked up how Nomura didn't really explain the Sora/Ven/Vanitas connection. I guess he made it easier to guess on though.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 9, 2010)

Pic of Vanitas' face 



I swear to God, that isn't photoshopped......


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jan 9, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Dammit, I spoiled myself.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




What was going around the GF boards was that Xehanort made a copy from Sora for some unknown intention, but knew full well that Sora was to grow up to become some legendary keyblade wielder as prophecized. This copy was split into light (Ventus) and darkness(Vanitas), who were already of apparent age to wield a keyblade. Ultimately, when Ven and Vanitas become one, the heart of this whole being goes back to Sora, where as the body is somewhere else.

Not sure if all that is right, but what is definite is that Sora is the root of both Ven and Vanitas' existence, and does seem to answer the question of why Ven and Roxas look alike. A manifestation of Sora's light is a being that looks like Roxas/Ven. A manifestation of Sora's darkness is a being with black hair like Vanitas/Xion.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2010)

ok after watching the vids I'm very intrigued by Braig's role and can't wait for subs


*Spoiler*: __ 



he actually shows up in the final battle against Xehanort


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Pic of Vanitas' face
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to God, that isn't photoshopped......


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2010)

hahaha the X-Blade design is so moronically simplistic yet insanely awesome


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2010)

This is a simple question I want to be spoiled on, no other ones.

Is Terra Xehanort?

Simple yes or no shall suffice.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Any reason why the X-Blade is special?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> This is a simple question I want to be spoiled on, no other ones.
> 
> Is Terra Xehanort?
> 
> Simple yes or no shall suffice.



*Spoiler*: __ 



yes

he is also lingering sentiment






Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason why the X-Blade is special?



just look at it


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Dammit, how. 

Come rub it in my face Blaze.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 9, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> just look at it




*Spoiler*: __ 



I meant in terms of why Master Xehanort wanted it.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 9, 2010)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I meant in terms of why Master Xehanort wanted it.



*Spoiler*: __ 



... Just look at it.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2010)

I know, seriously.  the X-Blade is a fucking nuke compared to a regular keyblade


also I fnally saw the real secret ending.  looks like the next game will be the big finale that ties together the entire saga


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2010)

Are you playing the japanese game or just watching videos Kilowog?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Are you playing the japanese game or just *watching videos* Kilowog?



that   one


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Subs for the secret ending (MAJOR SPOILERS)_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNqB_w7ZMWQ [/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=993y9jUFcvI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## masterriku (Jan 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Vanitas' face looks ridiculous with that chin thing


----------



## Mighty Balls (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey guys.  Was on up until the morning yesterday.

I see Ema Skype posted the subs. Awesome. 



Kilowog said:


> ok if I understood the secret ending the connection between Sora and Ventus is
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Correct .





DragonTiger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, sounds like the next game will be about restoring Terra and Ventus to their full forms.


 



Sephiroth said:


> This is a simple question I want to be spoiled on, no other ones.
> 
> Is Terra Xehanort?
> 
> Simple yes or no shall suffice.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes.

Xehanort manipulated the darkness insider Terra to take over his body. However, as you will see in the subs now, Terra has become the lingering sentiment and kept his heart. As the lingering sentiment, terra went on to defeat Master Xehanort, and as a result, Xehanort's memories were gone. 






Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason why the X-Blade is special?





Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I meant in terms of why Master Xehanort wanted it.



*Spoiler*: __ 




I suspect the answer is simply power. The X blade is the combination of two kingdom keys with something else, which is crazy to say the least


.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 9, 2010)

KH3
*Spoiler*: __ 



: Reconnect 




One thing i don't get though, is why 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Vanitas looked like Sora in the first place  Ven fought Vanitas way before he lost his body  And it was HIS darkness


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Vanitas doesn't look like Sora. Sora looks like Vanitas.

Think of it as parallel to how Ven and Roxas look alike




That's just a theory for now, but it's probably going to end up true.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 9, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's pure semantics, my question is, why do they look the same


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 9, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> I know, seriously.  the X-Blade is a fucking nuke compared to a regular keyblade
> 
> 
> also I fnally saw the real secret ending.  looks like the next game will be the big finale that ties together the entire saga


No, it won't. I think you're forgetting that the next game won't even be KHIII.


----------



## Beastly (Jan 9, 2010)

So I heard that BBS is coming out...on the exact day it came out.

should be in US this summer?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2010)

ok *A* next game.  somewhere along the line

I mean 
*Spoiler*: __ 



having all those characters look up and say "Sora" and then Sora himself saying he's going to do something just screams big final tying all loose ends kind of thing


also the line from Jiminy's Journal that sparks coded makes sense now 

"them" being everyone who said Sora?


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 9, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> KH3
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


The next game won't be KHIII.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Master Xehanort made a clone of Sora, who he knew would grow up to be the legendary keyblade master, and split it into darkness (Vanitas) and light (Ven). When the two became whole again the clone's body was sent to the Room of Awakening and it's heart was sent to Sora.






Kilowog said:


> ok *A* next game.  somewhere along the line
> 
> I mean
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Not really. When a game sales like KH it never comes to an end. We'll be playing KH games 15 years from now, just like MGS, FF, Mario, and Pokemon.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 9, 2010)

Well I spoilered myself plenty. No need to play the game now.  though I probably will


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jan 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




heres the story

Master Xehanort learned that the Hero of Light is coming so he didn't want to wait for sora to grow up so he took The light of sora and made Ventus who then started to brush of the Darkness and which Vanitas was born looking like the Original Person Sora


----------



## Mighty Balls (Jan 9, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Inuhanyou said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That's pure semantics, my question is, why do they look the same





*Spoiler*: __ 



DragonTiger makes to an extent, a great point. There's two layers of confusion to the parallelism between Sora and Vanitas. The first is what DragonTiger addressed. People have hardwired in their minds that "Vanitas looks like Sora" because Sora came first. It other words, they're thinking backwards subconsciously.

The second layer of confusion is uncovering the actual reason as to why they look alike. Personally, it appears that people are overlooking their parallelism. Sora always looked like Sora. Vanitas came before Sora, and therefore, always looked like himself. I think Numura may be pushing our buttons, and has purposely made them look alike. The game does say "nothing is by coincidence," but to our knowledge, there's always no way that Vanitas could have impacted Sora's appearance. 







Suzuku said:


> The next game won't be KHIII.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



A little confused by what you're saying here. Isn't it already confirmed that Vanitas is the product of Master Xehanort unlocking the darkness in Ven's heart? Or do you know something that I don't?







Suzuku said:


> Not really. When a game sales like KH it never comes to an end. We'll be playing KH games 15 years from now, just like MGS, FF, Mario, and Pokemon.



*Spoiler*: __ 




True. I mean, I'm having a hard time figuring out who would be the next villain. Doesn't look like there's a next, immediate villain either. Riku and Sora seemed rather lax while they set out, not as if they were told an old enemy has resurfaced.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jan 9, 2010)

Dammit. Screw patience. I want this damn game in english nao! 
Hurry up and announce a date, Square!


----------



## geG (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't want to read spoilers but I'd be fine with watching all the cutscenes and stuff if I could actually watch everything in order. But the only stuff on youtube is all videos of the Opening and Endings.

The closest thing I found was a guy doing a playthrough on NicoNico but he babbles like an idiot through the whole thing, plus he picked Aqua first who supposedly is supposed to be last story-wise.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So does this X-Blade keyblade have powers that normal keyblades don't?


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jan 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




The final battle between Ventus and Vanitas gets a little insane.... in an awesome way that is.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 9, 2010)

The only thing left for me to see is who the secret boss is. After that, I want to try and leave whatever unspoiled material for whenever BBS comes out overseas. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Rumor is it's Sora from the secret fight in KH2 FM+. That would really be something. Just a rumor for now, though.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2010)

Geg said:


> I don't want to read spoilers but I'd be fine with watching all the cutscenes and stuff if I could actually watch everything in order. But the only stuff on youtube is all videos of the Opening and Endings.
> 
> The closest thing I found was a guy doing a playthrough on NicoNico but he babbles like an idiot through the whole thing, plus he picked Aqua first who supposedly is supposed to be last story-wise.



be patient and  fool around with the timing and you should be able to see the entire game




also does NPC know you play these games?


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 10, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> The only thing left for me to see is who the secret boss is. After that, I want to try and leave whatever unspoiled material for whenever BBS comes out overseas.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



What secret fight in KHIIFM?


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 10, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What secret fight in KHIIFM?



I suppose it isn't really secret, but it was when you'd go to the Disney Castle, go through that portal, and end up in that desert world. You then fought Terra's armor.


----------



## geG (Jan 10, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> be patient and  fool around with the timing and you should be able to see the entire game
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I did have 358/2 Days on the list of stuff I got for Christmas


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 10, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> I suppose it isn't really secret, but it was when you'd go to the Disney Castle, go through that portal, and end up in that desert world. You then fought Terra's armor.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Then how can it be "that Sora"? Why don't you just say Sora?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 10, 2010)

Your will will fall the spoilers shall come like the rain of a storm and you shall see them.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 10, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> The next game won't be KHIII.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



With an already major clusterfuck of a story that gives terrible Deviantartists hopes that they too can write stories for Square-Enix, there should be a time to just throw in the towel.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 10, 2010)

Honestly I think the next KH will have Sora and Co. travel back in time to the keyblade era. I mean how the fuck did the oathkeeper and those keyblade even end up in the keyblade graveyard in the first place?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 10, 2010)

Final of KH 3 enemy will probably be the leader of the evil keybladers from the KB war somehow resurrected.


Also in regards to part 2 of the secret ending

Oh God oh God they live Yes YES:scru


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> With an already major clusterfuck of a story that gives terrible Deviantartists hopes that they too can write stories for Square-Enix, there should be a time to just throw in the towel.



angry little fellow aren't you? 

also you seem to be ignorant of the power of the almighty dollar


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 10, 2010)

Angry? No. Just amazed people still think this series has amazing storytelling, despite being almost intentionally bad.

I'm not ignorant of their milking process. Chain of Memories, Coded, and 358 all exist solely for that reason, after all. I would just wish they'd stop butchering the series, because the only competent game still seems to be Kingdom Hearts I.


----------



## stardust (Jan 10, 2010)

I suddenly got spoiled on what Axel and Saix's original beings looked like yesterday. I was pretty annoyed, since I was trying not to get spoiled for a change. At least that's the only thing I got spoiled on, I guess.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 10, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> Angry? No. Just amazed people still think this series has amazing storytelling, despite being almost intentionally bad.
> 
> I'm not ignorant of their milking process. Chain of Memories, Coded, and 358 all exist solely for that reason, after all. I would just wish they'd stop butchering the series, because the only competent game still seems to be Kingdom Hearts I.



I dunno man I still like the game and plot, but that a difference in opinion I guess.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 10, 2010)

anyone else here a member of KHinsider forums?


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 10, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> Angry? No. Just amazed people still think this series has amazing storytelling, despite being almost intentionally bad.
> 
> I'm not ignorant of their milking process. Chain of Memories, Coded, and 358 all exist solely for that reason, after all. I would just wish they'd stop butchering the series, because the only competent game still seems to be Kingdom Hearts I.


You make no sense. What's a "complete game"? Every KH offers a new battle system and adds onto the story. KH is the type of story that can go on forever really. We don't even know the origins of keyblade, which apparently lead back hundreds of years.



~Avant~ said:


> anyone else here a member of KHinsider forums?


I am. Same username. I joined a couple months back and only recently became active.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 10, 2010)

This picture explains a lot: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Extra warning, it's about Sora/Roxas and why Ventus looks like Roxas. And this is the whole Xehanort/Terra ordeal:


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 10, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> You make no sense. What's a "complete game"? Every KH offers a new battle system and adds onto the story. KH is the type of story that can go on forever really. We don't even know the origins of keyblade, which apparently lead back hundreds of years.



CoM, 358, and Coded can border down to being nothing but hashes because the story really goes nowhere other than padding out a story that can honestly be ignored.

Really, all of these games feel like rehashes, minus a few alterations here and there, mostly in the battle systems. All three of those games feel like awkward releases, because none of them are really "new" games, just more of the same. And not Mega Man/Castlevania/Mario/etc more of the same. The lack a level of spark and originality the main two games have.

And the fact you think the series can go on "forever" really makes me question any critical integrity you can have here. As far as I can remember, even in the first KH game, it talked about the heart, body, and soul. They've covered two of those three, and it seems like they're building up for the third and hopefully final.

You see, my issue here dominantly stands with Nomura. He's a troll with a pass to make games for retail. He's effectively retconned so much shit he makes Hideo Kojima blush with that mildly racist retcon he did with Metal Gear, making two blacks guys one black guy after all.

Really, we've gone from Ansem to that Ansem actually being the heartless of a guy named Xehanort who took the name Ansem, to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Master Xehanort taking the body of Terra, becoming Master Xehanort and then taking Ansems name




This shit needs to stop. This convoluted mess of clones and body stealing and contradictions (Nobodies don't age BUT ROXAS AND NAMINE ARE EXCEPTIONS LOLOLOLO) needs to have a gigantic saw to the arteries, and retuned.

Honestly, ask anyone on a non-KH-related board site and talk about this series. Minds will be boggled at how fucking confusing it is, almost unintentionally so. The games are full of useless fluff.

The first game was all about charm. Every other game has been about useless clones, constantly flip-flopping antagonists, filler, cliffhangers, and almost NO explanation of anything. The only things explained really in any of the games post-KH I has been nothing but retcons.

Birth by Sleep in a story sense encompasses everything wrong with this series. The only game I hate from a gameplay perspective is KH II.

And those chained images on Sora and Xehanort always make me lol. /v/ posts them way too much.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 10, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Then how can it be "that Sora"? Why don't you just say Sora?



I'm sorry. Did I offend you or something? 

No need to be so standoff-ish.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Fine. I hope the secret boss is Sora. Not "that Sora", just Sora.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 10, 2010)

At least we can enjoy the Secret Boss Battle Theme until the actual boss surfaces...


*Spoiler*: _Secret Boss Battle Theme_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEuPQ7MsJdI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Jan 10, 2010)

Falco-san said:


> This picture explains a lot:




*Spoiler*: _Does that mean..._ 



That Sora has that double Keyblade thing, but just doesn't know it yet? Or is the location of it likely hidden within his memories, assuming Ven has truly become a part of him?


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 10, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, okay tl;dr. I didn't think you were that passionate about it. Anyway, I don't think the stories are rehashes of each other, the only ones that were similar in plot was KHI and KHII. But w/e it's your opinion after all.



DragonTiger said:


> I'm sorry. Did I offend you or something?
> 
> No need to be so standoff-ish.
> 
> ...


I wasn't being "standoff-ish" I was just asking why you said "that Sora" because it sounded weird.



Wintrale said:


> *Spoiler*: _Does that mean..._
> 
> 
> 
> That Sora has that double Keyblade thing, but just doesn't know it yet? Or is the location of it likely hidden within his memories, assuming Ven has truly become a part of him?


He uses two keyblades in his Final Drive.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 10, 2010)

people put the end of this game birth by sleep fast on you tube. it looks good


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 10, 2010)

I saw the opening of birth by sleep and it was pretty good but i hate that they used the footage from the secret ending of kh2. 
It looks outdated compared to the new footage.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 10, 2010)

Best way to end the series:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Assuming the Realm of Darkness has no real "time", and that it's just a universal purgatory...

-Aqua and DiZ devise a way to bring Aqua to Sora and Riku.

-Sora, Riku, Kairi, Donald, Goofy, and Aqua return to Aqua's timeline to save Ven and Terra, preventing Xehanort/Xemnas/Ansem's Heartless from causing any trouble.

-Riku destroys Vanitas.
-Kairi, Aqua, and Mickey band together to stop Master Xehanort from inhabiting Terra's body.
-Sora recombines with Ven, dying in the process.

-Timeline rearranges, the events of the heartless invasion of KH1 never happen, KH1 Riku and Kairi are sent back to Destiny Islands with no memory of Sora, or the past events. Sora watches on from Kingdom Hearts itself.

KH3 in a nutshell. Series can end, come full circle, what have you. Our pain of watching it devolve anymore is ended.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 10, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> He uses two keyblades in his Final Drive.



Which is a side-effect of Roxas becoming one with him. Dual-wielding Keyblades is different from what I was talking about. Much different.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh you were talking about X-blade, it sounded like you were talking about duel wielding keyblades. Since he's the hero of light and Ven and Vanitas are a part of him I'm sure he had the ability to use it, he just hasn't unlocked it yet.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2010)

just watch the boss be Dustflier again


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2010)

> CoM, 358, and Coded can border down to being nothing but hashes because the story really goes nowhere other than padding out a story that can honestly be ignored.


also seriously what did people think they were getting with 358/2?  the moment it was announced and that it was going to cover a period already mentioned in flashbacks and feature a character that will almost 100% be retgoned.

that was apretty much a game made only for fans.  as far as I can tell they demanded it like crazy for at least 2years now.


----------



## Darth (Jan 11, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> also seriously what did people think they were getting with 358/2?  the moment it was announced and that it was going to cover a period already mentioned in flashbacks and feature a character that will almost 100% be retgoned.
> 
> that was apretty much a game made only for fans.  as far as I can tell they demanded it like crazy for at least 2years now.



Who fucking cares? The game was brilliant in it's own way and was damn well worth the time played. I don't mind that a new story wasn't introduced. We got the full story of a cool character and it turned out to be pretty good. No loss on my end.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 11, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dunno man if you hate the game for the retcons that like hating comic books

DO you HATE comics that begging for a gang negging


I find you other reasons valid though but disagree with them.



Falco-san said:


> Best way to end the series:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I don't see it man plus to me time distortion plots always seemed like a sell out to me.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 11, 2010)

Secret boss is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Terranort 




Lame


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 11, 2010)

Damn it should have been something like Sora, or the guy who won the Keyblade war.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 11, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Secret boss is
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently it isn't.  After you fight him someone else emerges and that someone is....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lingering Vanitus with 1HP Bar


----------



## masterriku (Jan 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah so in a sick messed up way the secret boss is Sora




Also 1hp bar means nothing since the guy streaming didn't even get a hit in.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Any streams of this secret boss?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 11, 2010)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Any streams of this secret boss?





Click on the clock thingy on the video player and put in the time: *5:38 am January 11, 2010.*


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 11, 2010)

dragonbattousai said:


> Click on the clock thingy on the video player and put in the time: *5:38 am January 11, 2010.*



It says it doesn't have video from that time.


----------



## valerian (Jan 11, 2010)

So who's importing here?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 11, 2010)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> It says it doesn't have video from that time.



Try 5:30 AM then.  You are changing the time in the blue box right?  Works fine for me.



			
				Jotaro Kujo said:
			
		

> So who's importing here?



I am, but unfortunately Play-Asia got a few copies and are short supplied for those who pre-ordered at least back in December.  The email they sent out says they should have copies by January 18th, in which case I hope isn't the deal since that is when college starts back up again.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2010)

jesus christ he's fucking unstoppable.  he took a hit and it didn't even dent his HP


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 11, 2010)

dragonbattousai said:


> Try 5:30 AM then.  You are changing the time in the blue box right?  Works fine for me.



It worked. ^^


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So Xehanort can use Keyblades, so if Xemnas is based off of Xehanort, why can't he use Keyblades? Was this a horrible oversight?



If I am reading the vid right, which I probably am not, it seems like


*Spoiler*: __ 



the Guardian IS MX's keyblade


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Youtube video of the Secret Boss_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyxwFq1_BcM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## masterriku (Jan 11, 2010)

HE CAN HEAL? 

FUCK THAT SHIT!11!!11


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 11, 2010)

Even though he has one hp bar he looks vicious


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 11, 2010)

Wtf, one hit kill?
How cheap is this game.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 11, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> *Spoiler*: _Youtube video of the Secret Boss_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyxwFq1_BcM[/YOUTUBE]





What a fucking monster.........


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Wtf, one hit kill?
> How cheap is this game.


they want to give level 99's a challenge


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 11, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> they want to give level 99's a challenge


I want to slap the asshole who approved this idea.
I mean what were they thinking
Your telling me some asshole came to work one day and said; 
'You know this game is good and all, but you know what it realy needs: a boss that can kill you in one hit ,spam shadow clones, and heal itself when you are dodging.'
Boss; Thats a great idea you magnificent bastard.
*Signs paycheck*


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 11, 2010)

It's a challenge. That's for sure.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 11, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> It's a challenge. That's for sure.


I think we are beyond the point of challenge and entered silver surfer difficulty.
Well at least until someone can figure out how to beat him.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Jan 11, 2010)

The guy`s only Lv.34, of course he`s going to get raped.


----------



## valerian (Jan 11, 2010)

Is it worth getting CoM?


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 11, 2010)

Zeromatrious said:


> The guy`s only Lv.34, of course he`s going to get raped.


Well that explains a lot
I thought he was level 60 at least.
Its pretty much like fighting sephiroth with sora with out getting the Drive Forms abilities.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 11, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Is it worth getting CoM?


On the ds or ps2???


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Is it worth getting CoM?



you will be completely lost for most of KHII without some knowledge of CoM

I'd personally get ReoM because of the cutscenes


----------



## valerian (Jan 11, 2010)

DS/GBA.

Forgot you could play GBA games on the DS.

Isn't the PS2 version only in Japanese?

I'll just watch some clips on Youtube if theres any.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2010)

> Isn't the PS2 version only in Japanese?


no.  it was actually released in the US, I know weird isn't it?

as usual the PAL regions are fucked over, but I don't live in the PAL regions so I don't care


----------



## valerian (Jan 11, 2010)

Can't find it anywhere on Amazon. 

Nevermind, it isn't released here in the UK it seems.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2010)

but yeah I think you'd be better off just watching the vids

*SORA*
dubbed cutscenes

boss fights



*RIKU*
dubbed cutscenes

boss fights


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 12, 2010)

I haven't got to beat the PS2 version of CoM yet  a friend has had it since I bought it 
358 1/2 Days was great in my opinion. It had a really interesting story line 
As for Birth by Sleep, I went and bought a PSP yesterday solely for the purpose of playing it once it's released in the US (which I heard was to be this December) It looks so amazing. When I saw the preview at the end of KH II, I figured it would be on the PS3. Glad it wasn't though. I wouldn't have been able to afford one of those 
I don't really care about Coded, seeing as it will probably be in Japan and I'm not allowed to buy games on my phone anyhow.

Edit: Oh, and in my opinion, I'd get the gba version of CoM first. I thought it was a lot easier. But, then again, one of my friends found the PS2 version to be easier, so I guess whichever


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 12, 2010)

^Actually, the game should be hitting NA sometime this spring/early summer. Most likely spring.


----------



## valerian (Jan 12, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> but yeah I think you'd be better off just watching the vids
> 
> *SORA*
> dubbed cutscenes
> ...



Thanks, I'll watch them later on.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 12, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> ^Actually, the game should be hitting NA sometime this spring/early summer. Most likely spring.



Really?  I read December, but that's waaaay better pek


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 12, 2010)

So who do you guys think would win in these fights?

Riku vs. Vanitas
Riku vs. Terra
Riku vs. Ventus

Sora vs. Vanitas
Sora vs. Terra
Sora vs. Ventus


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 12, 2010)

No Aqua???


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 12, 2010)

Why no Aqua??


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 12, 2010)

The original date was March something, I am displeased.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 12, 2010)

Is it just me, or does Aqua seem like she's the strongest of the trio?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 12, 2010)

From what I read, I would imagine that Terra is the toughest, but Aqua apparently has great magic prowess so I dunno who's toughest.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 12, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> From what I read, I would imagine that Terra is the toughest, but Aqua apparently has great magic prowess so I dunno who's toughest.


What does Ventus have???


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 12, 2010)

^ Speed. Terra is brute force, Aqua is magic, and Ventus is speed


----------



## Castiel (Jan 12, 2010)

Masurao said:


> Is it just me, or does Aqua seem like she's the strongest of the trio?


she beats down

*Spoiler*: __ 



Terranort and Venitus




so I'm gonna go with yes


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 12, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> she beats down
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Damn Aqua is epic


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeshh


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 12, 2010)

I wish more woman in Naruto( or hell maby even in all of the HTS) could be epic like Aqua


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 12, 2010)

Yea  if only...


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 12, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> she beats down
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



not really. She just puts up enough of a fight for the good guys to at leat temporarily regain control


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 12, 2010)

^Well that's something


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 12, 2010)

Except its not much. definately not enough to put her above Ven and Terra.

Terra is probably the strongest of the trio. with Aqua in close second and Ven in close third.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 12, 2010)

Yea I mentioned I thought Terra was strongest in an earlier post  but she's still badass


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 13, 2010)

Woot Play-Asia shipped my game out.  Will have it Thursday.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 13, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> So who do you guys think would win in these fights?
> 
> Riku vs. Vanitas
> Riku vs. Terra
> ...



Sora he already beat Lingering Sentiment, so by powerscale he can kill all of them. Riku who is around the same level should be able to do the same.


----------



## Darth (Jan 13, 2010)

^Pretty much. Sora and Riku are practically top tier already. Especially Post KHII Riku with full control of his darkness and light.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2010)

replaying Days with the intention of unlocking Sora (if only cause I have no other gamesto play right now)

gotta say aafter some practive Xigbar is much better than I ever thought he'd be, just that the choice of weapon is absolutely crucial.


----------



## Darth (Jan 13, 2010)

Xigbar's reload was irritating.

I much preferred Axel and Saix. Luxord was pretty fun too.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2010)

I took a weird Revolver Ocelot liking to reloading


----------



## Darth (Jan 13, 2010)

Xigbar's limit was pretty fun.

Mickey's by far the best character to play with though. It's just constant rolls with him.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 13, 2010)

I kinda like Larxene, she's pretty damn fast.
Also Leaxaus(Or whatever) can be nice aswell.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 13, 2010)

Yea, but Larxene isn't very strong. I like power


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> replaying Days with the intention of unlocking Sora (if only cause I have no other gamesto play right now)
> 
> gotta say aafter some practive Xigbar is much better than I ever thought he'd be, just that the choice of weapon is absolutely crucial.



I actually quite like Saix. He and Marluxia are my favourites now.


----------



## Darth (Jan 14, 2010)

Marluxia's alright. But his attack speed is a bit too slow for me.

Xaldin and Axel are where it's at.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2010)

Darth said:


> Marluxia's alright. But his attack speed is a bit too slow for me.
> 
> Xaldin and Axel are where it's at.



I've been playing too much Undead Knights. Slow, sweepingly wide arcs are fast becoming a favourite of mine.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 14, 2010)

anyone really want to see Port Royal return in a sequel?

Sure it kind of sucked in KH2, but DMC/AWE are much more suited for a game like KH.

in short I really want to fight the Kraken and DJ


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 14, 2010)

I donno. I guess they can use it. The still have another Aladdin movie to use, too.


----------



## Creator (Jan 14, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> anyone really want to see Port Royal return in a sequel?
> 
> Sure it kind of sucked in KH2, but DMC/AWE are much more suited for a game like KH.
> 
> in short I really want to fight the Kraken and DJ



Port Royal wasnt too bad. 

But i agree.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 14, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> I donno. I guess they can use it. The still have another Aladdin movie to use, too.



that one would also be kind of cool.  fighting the golden man on top of a giant turtle.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 14, 2010)

Why can't we go to Final Fantasy worlds? 
I want to smack Golbez(FFIV Villian) in the face with a giant key


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 14, 2010)

That sounds fun to be quite honest  it would be awesome to be able to go to the Final Fantasy worlds


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 14, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> That sounds fun to be quite honest  it would be awesome to be able to go to the Final Fantasy worlds



It would wouldn't it?
And IV is especially well suited to it.
What with Cecil turning away from the Darkness and turning to the Light.
Ties in very well with the Kingdom Hearts story.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 14, 2010)

Cecil could be the new Cloud! 

And cameo by Kain.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 14, 2010)

I think I read somewhere that Nomura wanted to stick to Disney worlds mainly with KH specific locations tossed in the mix.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2010)

Falco-san said:


> Why can't we go to Final Fantasy worlds?
> I want to smack Golbez(FFIV Villian) in the face with a giant key



I really do want to see the KH redesigns of the other FF villains, Kuja could turn out well.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 14, 2010)

i want them to include zack again and titus in a bigger role in the new one. maybe in the new game we to see the davy jones as part of pirates of the carrabien


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 14, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I think I read somewhere that Nomura wanted to stick to Disney worlds mainly with KH specific locations tossed in the mix.



Yea, I read that he kept the characters he added before and added Zack only so the story doesn't get overly complicated and confusing for the players. I think you run into him at Olympus Collesium (sp?)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Cecil could be the new Cloud!



That would be a horrible, horrible thing.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 16, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> anyone really want to see Port Royal return in a sequel?
> 
> Sure it kind of sucked in KH2, but DMC/AWE are much more suited for a game like KH.
> 
> in short I really want to fight the Kraken and DJ



That would be awesome.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Think Unversed Vanitas will be an obsticale for Sora in "Reconnect"?


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes. Nomura said the secret boss would be connected to the next game.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 16, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Nomura said the secret boss would be connected to the next game.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Vanitas must be that 'friend' eh.:ho


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Y6NC0ejfjoE[/YOUTUBE]

It's so simple in hindsight, how do you stop a guy who runs everywhere?  LANDMINES.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 16, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> [YOUTUBE]Y6NC0ejfjoE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> It's so simple in hindsight, how do you stop a guy who runs everywhere?  LANDMINES.


It is stil pretty hard.
It looks like you have no time to heal so if you fuck up twice your pretty much death.
Good to see Aqua beating him through


----------



## masterriku (Jan 16, 2010)

I hear that strategy only works with Aqua on standard. 

He just walks right over them on proud and with other characters 

edit: @ Eunectes the real reason you can't heal is because he mimics you


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 16, 2010)

masterriku said:


> edit: @ Eunectes the real reason you can't heal is because he mimics you



Shit. That's...whoa, I look forward to Reconnect if he's there.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG SOMEONE DEFEATED VANITAS' SENTIMENT


----------



## masterriku (Jan 16, 2010)

LOOOOOOLNADO


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> It is stil pretty hard.
> *It looks like you have no time to heal* so if you fuck up twice your pretty much death.
> Good to see Aqua beating him through



wouldn't make much of a difference.  he automatically heals when youdo.





Suzuku said:


> OMG SOMEONE DEFEATED VANITAS' SENTIMENT


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 16, 2010)

That's with Aqua though, I found one with Ven. The end looks cooler.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2010)

they end the same way


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 16, 2010)

I mean their final attacks. Ven's looks cooler.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 17, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Nomura said the secret boss would be *connected* to the next game.



I love the pun the next games title gives.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 17, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I mean their final attacks. Ven's looks cooler.


Landmines>>>>>> cheap tornado


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2010)

I think the reason Vanitas Sentiment is so hard is because almost all of the people fighting it in videos are not very high in terms of levels.

That's why people would normally have nightmares with the series' other optional bosses. Fighting them at the first chance is always pretty difficult.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 18, 2010)

they got raped in the 30's, and the vids of when people won were in the late 40's/early 50's

and far as I can tell you can't get up to the 50's in BbS without quite a bit of grinding


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2010)

You also can't grind much in the Mirage Arena, as some people say you unlock battles based on your level.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 18, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> I think the reason Vanitas Sentiment is so hard is because almost all of the people fighting it in videos are not very high in terms of levels.
> 
> That's why people would normally have nightmares with the series' other optional bosses. Fighting them at the first chance is always pretty difficult.


I remember fighting sephiroth in the first Kingdom Hearts and thinking he was impossible until  i finaly reached a way higher level and a beter keyblade.
And afther that he wasn,t all that hard.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 18, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> I remember fighting sephiroth in the first Kingdom Hearts and thinking he was impossible until  i finaly reached a way higher level and a beter keyblade.
> And afther that he wasn,t all that hard.



Yea I thought that when I found him on KH2 too


----------



## Darth (Jan 19, 2010)

Wait, what was that item you get for beating the secret boss?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2010)

some kind of rare synthesis item

no one knows what it does yet


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm betting on the synthesised item breaking all limits (HP, damage, stats) while increasing your stats in some way or another (either by a fixed amount, or by a percentage of your current stats).


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 19, 2010)

^ Maybe, I dunno. I don't have any idea really.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 19, 2010)

I think it's used to synthesize the Xblade or their armors.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 19, 2010)

^I think that sounds more likely


----------



## masterriku (Jan 19, 2010)

It gives a random ability plus the command you make with it is automatically mastered.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 19, 2010)

Do you know that for sure? If so, that's pretty cool too


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2010)

damn Dustflier is my only obstacle to getting Sora

any tips for going against this guy?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 19, 2010)

I haven't gotten Sora or Mickey  so no. Sorry.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2010)

When I think dustflier, I think some comical monster, akin to dustman.

Not a reskin of another optional boss.


----------



## masterriku (Jan 19, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> damn Dustflier is my only obstacle to getting Sora
> 
> any tips for going against this guy?




NOOOOOOOOOB MOD!!!!!!!

Okay bring zero gear with 4 sight units and make critical sun your ring.
after he flips or spirals towards hit him with* 1 combo* never anymore try using zantetsuken and not big wipe after your combo get the hell away from him rinse repeat.

For Fireballs(which are a total bitch) I like to orbit him but I hear there is a better strategy involving pillars or something.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2010)

ok thanks, just beat him using that strategy.

now concentrating on maxing out mission mode crowns, got a gold crown in every mission but still 25 short >_>


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 23, 2010)

So do we have English release date yet?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 23, 2010)

I think I heard March something  I dunno


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 26, 2010)

Finally started Aqua's story, I was gonna do her second but things worked out alittle differently. Mainly because I was silly and clicked /v/ two days after release, but anyways she's quite different in a good way, can't play her at all like Ven and especially the U.S Tank...I mean Terra. lol

Has anyone tried BBS with xlink?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2010)

replaying KH2, either I've gotten much better or theres a weird glitch in the difficulty.  I struggled my first time around on easy, but Proud mode is almost insultingly easy.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 31, 2010)

Any interesting theories for 'reconnect'?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 31, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> replaying KH2, either I've gotten much better or theres a weird glitch in the difficulty.  I struggled my first time around on easy, but Proud mode is almost insultingly easy.



I've beaten every difficulty besides beginner  but yea, it was pretty easy. The game itself was a lot easier than the first KH too.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2010)

well yeah, mainly for the inclusion of the reaction commands.

but I meant that there were certain bosses I found pretty difficult at first like Demyx or Xigbar going down like chumps in Proud Mode.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 1, 2010)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Any interesting theories for 'reconnect'?



Travel to the land of darkness where Aqua is and meet the leader of the evil keybladers (there had to be a bad side in the KB war).


----------



## geG (Feb 1, 2010)

If anyone has a Nico Nico account and was waiting to see all the scenes in the game like me instead of just watching the ending scenes, this user has every cutscene and boss fight uploaded here:


----------



## stardust (Feb 1, 2010)

Oooh, that's actually really tempting Geg.

But I'll have to refrain. I'm doing so well at avoiding spoilers, and I'd like to keep it that way. 

...Even though I really want to click the link.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 1, 2010)

yep there is definitely going to be a next game that ties the series together.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 1, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> well yeah, mainly for the inclusion of the reaction commands.
> 
> but I meant that there were certain bosses I found pretty difficult at first like Demyx or Xigbar going down like chumps in Proud Mode.



Yea I thought Demyx was a lot easier on Proud Mode too. It's probably where you've beaten the Standard version and have experience with the game. That's probably why the bosses feel as if they're easier.



RetroElectro said:


> Oooh, that's actually really tempting Geg.
> 
> But I'll have to refrain. I'm doing so well at avoiding spoilers, and I'd like to keep it that way.
> 
> ...Even though I really want to click the link.



Same here


----------



## dragonbattousai (Feb 2, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> yep there is definitely going to be a next game that ties the series together.



Which we will not see the light of day of until Nomura finishes his precious Versus XIII and 3rd Birthday.  Then he will bring on KH3 or Reconnect Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

dragonbattousai said:


> Which we will not see the light of day of until Nomura finishes his precious Versus XIII and 3rd Birthday.  Then he will bring on KH3 or Reconnect Kingdom Hearts.



What's 3rd Birthday? I haven't heard of it


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 2, 2010)

Parasite Eve 3, essentially.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

Haven't heard of that either


----------



## Velocity (Feb 2, 2010)

Weeeell, Parasite Eve was a series of two games on the PS1 that acted as a horror/RPG hybrid. It was released by Squaresoft around the same time Dino Crisis, Resident Evil, Silent Hill and the like became popular - it was their attempt at seeing if they could make a horror game like those, yet inject RPG elements like EXP, magic (known as Parasite Energy Skills), equipment, random encounters and whatnot. Parasite Eve 2 was more survival horror than RPG, though, axing most of the stuff that made the original so unique in preference for stuff that made the aforementioned Survival Horror games so popular.

As far as I'm aware, The 3rd Birthday is a spin-off and will have no RPG elements at all - instead, it'll be a lot like RE4 in terms of camera angle, gameplay and stuff.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh. I never had a PS1, so I guess that's why I haven't heard of it. I have heard of Dino Crisis though.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 2, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Oh. I never had a PS1, so I guess that's why I haven't heard of it. I have heard of Dino Crisis though.



Probably thanks to the truly abysmal Xbox sequel, Dino Crisis 3.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 2, 2010)

No, because my Papaw bought it at a garage sale cause he thought it looked like something I would like  but I haven't got to play it yet. My PS2 keeps breaking


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like the release date for BbS will be between June and August. Here's what the latest Gameinformer says:


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 5, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Looks like the release date for BbS will be between June and August. Here's what the latest Gameinformer says:



 I don't wanna wait that long  Oh well, I suppose there is Pokemon Soul Silver and Heart Gold


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 5, 2010)

That's WAY later than I expected, but for some reason, I'm not really upset. I don't really care.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 5, 2010)

Same here to both statements. I am a lil disappointed about the date though since I went out and bought a PSP just for this game


----------



## Bender (Feb 5, 2010)

I''m baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack 

And I knew I was right about Master Xehanort possessing Terra 

I was right about Master Xehanort possessing Terra


----------



## masterriku (Feb 6, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Looks like the release date for BbS will be between June and August. Here's what the latest Gameinformer says:



June and August? S-E NA you lazy bastards.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 6, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Looks like the release date for BbS will be between June and August. Here's what the latest Gameinformer says:



I don't get it, if Final Fantasy XIII is able to come out 4 months later in America I think they're able to do the same for Birth By Sleep, I would've at least expected April or May


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 6, 2010)

Same here. It was released in December I think, so I was expecting like March. Then again, I guess they don't want to release both games closely together.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 6, 2010)

So I herd Nomura was being pressured by everyone to hurry up with KH3 and that he basically replied that he's going as fast as he can in regards to designing it. Poor guy - I swear he has too much work going on at once.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 6, 2010)

Production on KHIII hasn't started, at all. And it probably won't start until Versus XIII's production is near finished, which probably won't be until like early-mid next year.

And I wonder if we'll ever get coded. I hope they have some info on it for us at E3.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2010)

well yeah, coded and BbS barely finished just now.

if anything I think he'll be too busy and just be doing character designs in his spare time.


----------



## Bender (Feb 7, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Looks like the release date for BbS will be between June and August. Here's what the latest Gameinformer says:



See I knew NA Square-Enix were some lazy motherfuckers 

Still debating on whether to use Leooa looney Lewis song or original


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 7, 2010)

I thought they were using her song for FFXIII?


----------



## Bender (Feb 7, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> I thought they were using her song for FFXIII?



Yeah, I think so but I'm thinking the debating of which song is going to be used is the reason for the summer release date.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Feb 7, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> I don't get it, if Final Fantasy XIII is able to come out 4 months later in America I think they're able to do the same for Birth By Sleep, I would've at least expected April or May



I was under that impression too.
Oh well. There's still Lunar (PSP), FFXIII, Agarest War, and Arc Rise Fantasia to hold me over. 

I tell you what though, they better not wait til the end of summer again. SE can never seem to release a good game during June/July. For once, I hope they do rather than releasing around the time school semesters to begin.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 7, 2010)

Yea, I hate when games get released right before school. Especially when you have a difficult schedule.


----------



## Bender (Feb 7, 2010)

Btw you guys whose actions do you think it was throughout the entire Kingdom Hearts series? Terra or Master Xehanort?  Who was in control of Terra's body when he was Ansem's apprentice?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 8, 2010)

I think it was all Xehanort


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 18, 2010)

*Revives thread*

Nomura graces us with his guidance:



> -- I?ve heard that what started the project was a proposal sent in by the SE Osaka team.
> 
> Nomura: Well, there was a time when we were unsure of where we would have Birth by Sleep developed. But then the Osaka team that had helped out with Musashiden II [I believe this is Brave Fencer Musashi in other territories?] said ?We would like to work on it!? So we asked them to show us their work on the PSP, and they created a prototype. The prototype was quite good, so we decided to have them work on the game. During the first period of development on Birth by Sleep we had the Crisis Core team work on parts of it. But the Kingdom Hearts series is a Disney series, so they we have that hurdle we have to get passed, and we needed to have constant communication between the Tokyo and Osaka teams. There were a lot of things we needed them to become familiar with. So instead we had them start with working on Re: Chain of Memories.
> 
> ...


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 18, 2010)

Second part:



> AND THE BONDS AND THOUGHTS ARE CONNECTED TO SORA
> 
> The mysteries of the Secret Event
> 
> ...



Interesting, very interesting. So, the western version of BbS will have some revised scenes, altered bosses, and maybe have a Critical Mode (YES!!!). It also appears that KH will be an annual series and we'll be getting a KH sub-series soon. Nice expansion there. And I'm guessing the game that connects the series will be unveiled at E3 or TGS this year. I wish Nomura would talk about whether coded will ever see the light of day over here though.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 19, 2010)

Or a story set in the KH universe doesn't have to do with Keyblades.

The article makes me very happy.

Also Damn he is working on a lot of games hell he has at least one non FF/KH game in the works maybe more.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 20, 2010)

Okay seriously why is no one commenting this interview is at least moderately interesting.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Feb 20, 2010)

Ansem the Wise did not die in that explosion?


----------



## Bender (Feb 20, 2010)

FUCKING SWEET! A SUB SERIES! 



IsoloKiro said:


> Ansem the Wise did not die in that explosion?



LOL

Where have you been?


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 20, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> FUCKING SWEET! A SUB SERIES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he doesn,t follow the spin offs.
I remember playing Kingdom Hearts 2 and not understanding why the hell Sora was sleeping in a pod.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 20, 2010)

Apparently we've gotten some confirmation that coded is coming to America, read this:



Thing is, Jiminey isn't in BbS. So it has to be coded.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2010)

if they added Coded to the American BbS that would explain why they're waiting till late Summer (aside from being lazy)


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 20, 2010)

They wouldn't make any money off of an add on. I can see Squeenix releasing coded on PSN and the App Store. Maybe WiiWare as well.


----------



## Bender (Feb 20, 2010)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!


----------



## IsoloKiro (Feb 20, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Maybe he doesn,t follow the spin offs.
> I remember playing Kingdom Hearts 2 and not understanding why the hell Sora was sleeping in a pod.



Yeah, I mean in KH2 it seemed like he was pretty dead. But I guess in KH terms, disappearing means he suffered no damage and went to the dark realm.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Feb 20, 2010)

Very interesting interview. Critical Mode should add even more replay value. 

About the one game/year part, seems like Connected will be next year's game. Could it be anything else?

Subsection fuck yeah


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 20, 2010)

Omaeda Takes It Alone said:


> Very interesting interview. Critical Mode should add even more replay value.
> 
> About the one game/year part, seems like Connected will be next year's game. Could it be anything else?
> 
> Subsection fuck yeah


I didn't think about this. Fight for a KH subsection begins soon. :ho


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2010)

KH subsection wouldn't be worth the fight

but a Squinex one


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 21, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> KH subsection wouldn't be worth the fight
> 
> but a Squinex one



I was actually thinking about that when the suggestion thread was put up for the lovely Pokemon one  There are so many games, the disscussion would never end  Plus, the upcoming releases of the Final Fantasy XIII installments should create a buzz


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> They wouldn't make any money off of an add on. I can see Squeenix releasing coded on PSN and the App Store. Maybe WiiWare as well.


make cover shiny and slap $10 on the price


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 21, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> KH subsection wouldn't be worth the fight
> 
> but a Squinex one





*Kiri Amane said:


> I was actually thinking about that when the suggestion thread was put up for the lovely Pokemon one  There are so many games, the disscussion would never end  Plus, the upcoming releases of the Final Fantasy XIII installments should create a buzz


Hmm, we need to time our strike. 



Kilowog said:


> make cover shiny and slap $10 on the price


Meh, I think Nomura always intended for coded to represent the future of digital distribution and make the player feel more connected to the game, thus the name and the Kingdom Hearts Mobile hub. I think releasing it as a physical copy alongside the PSP would cause the game to lose that intended feeling.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 16, 2010)

Square has finally announced BbS for North America:



> LOS ANGELES (March 16, 2010) — Square Enix, Inc., the publisher of Square Enix® interactive entertainment products in North America, announced today that KINGDOM HEARTS Birth By Sleep will be released in North America this Summer. Coming exclusively to the PSP® (PlayStation®Portable) system, the game is a prequel that reveals the untold origins of the popular KINGDOM HEARTS franchise.
> 
> KINGDOM HEARTS Birth By Sleep is the highly anticipated fifth installment in the beloved RPG series that has shipped over 14 million copies worldwide. Enjoy three unique gaming experiences through three main characters - Terra, Ventus and Aqua - in order to uncover the mysteries of the story. With a distinctive battle system and multiplayer mode, KINGDOM HEARTS Birth By Sleep adds a new depth to the KINGDOM HEARTS franchise.
> 
> ...






I'm glad they're giving us more multiplayer options and an extra boss for the long wait.


----------



## Corran (Mar 16, 2010)

WOO! I want a KH PSP though


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 16, 2010)

A KH PSP?  I went and bought a used one solely to get this game  but it's just a regular PSP


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 17, 2010)

Finally confirmation.

But what day is the earliest start of NA Summer?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 24, 2010)

i finally beat KH 358/2 days great game. although there were still some unsolved questions that were left in the storyline but other than that it was good. can't wait for birth by sleep. 

questions regaurding the origins of the organization members

*Xigbar and Roxas*-  what is the connection between Xigbar and roxas. i noticed that throughout the game that Xigbar was always challenging him to fight as though he were his trainer or something. and the cutscene with Xion and Xigbar when he was starring at her he saw Roxas/Ven in partial armor which was similar to Vens outfit in birth by sleep. did Xigbar know Ven back when he was human?

*Axel and Saix*- now these two interested me alot in the game. ived realised that these two have some sort of history together back when they were human. were they brothers, best friends, or rivals???? and throughout the game it seemed like that Saix and Axel were trying to over throw Xemnas because there was a cutscene were axel is talking to Saix and says "i cleared the way for u to get to the top don't trip on your way up". what was that all about?  anyone wanna comment on this


----------



## Darth (Mar 24, 2010)

^Those questions were left unanswered on purpose. Whether or not they intend to answer them in Birth by Sleep or KH3 remains unknown.

So you're better off not asking them just yet.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 24, 2010)

Both questions are answered in Birth by Sleep.

The Good news BBS opens at least 5 new questions that I find relevant so, probably 50 for your average man.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 24, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Both questions are answered in Birth by Sleep.
> 
> The Good news BBS opens at least 5 new questions that I find relevant so, probably 50 for your average man.



thanks thats good to know. now i just have to wait for BBS to come out this summer. i just hope all of these games lead to KH3


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 25, 2010)

3 New Kingdom Hearts Games in Development, Including KH3:


----------



## Corran (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm sure KH3 is in some sort of "idea phase" right now since Nomura won't be done with FFvs13 for a while and that is his main focus right now. I expect ffvs13 in 2011 so I wouldn't expect KH3 till 2012 at the earliest 
Good news about the other two games though.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 25, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> 3 New Kingdom Hearts Games in Development, Including KH3:



Awesome!!! more kingdom hearts goodness after KH3. sweet


----------



## geG (Mar 25, 2010)

More KH games are nice and all but dammit Nomura stop putting off VersusXIII. At least release a new trailer or something.

And yeah, there's no way in hell they'll be able to concentrate on KH3 until VersusXIII is done.


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 25, 2010)

Forget new games. I just want an official release date for BBS.









What the hell am I saying? Nomura himself just acknowledged KH3. That in itself is enough to get me drooling


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 25, 2010)

What the earliest day considered summer in NA.


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 25, 2010)

June 21st, but companies tend to just lump the whole month in with the season, so it's possible we could see BBS drop anytime in June.

Anybody know when E3 is this year?


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Mar 25, 2010)

> ?The series won?t end in Kingdom Hearts 3, more like the conclusion of the Xehanort saga.?


Xehanort did a lot of crazy experiments, which never interested me as much as the Keyblade itself. At the very least, I expect fewer retcons.


> ?We added the Critical degree of difficulty, more cutscenes, more songs to the Rhythmic Ice Cream mini game, more Keyblades, more types of enemies and altered battle balance. I still can?t say we?ll release a Final Mix, but we can?t give it the generous treatment like with Re: Chain of Memories.?


Freakin awesome! Critical and more Keyblades is enough to me, but I'm curious about the added cutscenes. NA gets more than the JP version, really?


----------



## geG (Mar 25, 2010)

Here's the full interview where that's from (huge spoilers for BBS): 

lol he just handwaves away the plot hole about Xemnas not using a keyblade by saying it should remain a mystery


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 25, 2010)

He could just Retcon the scene when Aqua 
*Spoiler*: __ 



saves him to make sure she takes his keyblade to.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 25, 2010)

so thers gonna be more sagas in the kingdom hearts series. damn so that means that there are gonna be a shit load of more kingdom hearts games because the Xehanort saga by itself took up like five games so far.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Mar 25, 2010)

And no more games being made for ps2? That means I will not be getting any of these games


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 25, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> so thers gonna be more sagas in the kingdom hearts series. damn so that means that there are gonna be a shit load of more kingdom hearts games because the Xehanort saga by itself took up like five games so far.



Well if we get really technical it's only 3 games so far.
KH 1 & 2

and BBS.

Days wasn't really about him.
Neither were chains or coded.


----------



## masterriku (Mar 25, 2010)

What are you talking about days literally cannot happen without him.


In fact now that I read your whole post COM can't happen without Xehanort either he is the driving force behind both stories in that game.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 25, 2010)

masterriku said:


> What are you talking about days literally cannot happen without him.
> 
> 
> In fact now that I read your whole post COM can't happen without Xehanort either he is the driving force behind both stories in that game.



exactly. he was the that began the whole story.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 26, 2010)

But he wasn't the main Focus of the stories.


----------



## masterriku (Mar 26, 2010)

He is only the main focus in BBS in all the others he is a behind the scenes chief conspirator/anatagonist.


----------



## Bender (Mar 27, 2010)

So I hear Master Xehanort is going to have his final battle with Sora in Kingdom Hearts III


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 28, 2010)

Is there any news on a Kingdom Hearts 3? 



IsoloKiro said:


> And no more games being made for ps2? That means I will not be getting any of these games



I bought a used PSP just to play BbS, so I feel your pain. Now to save up for a PS3  (the PSP was $130 too )


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 28, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Is there any news on a Kingdom Hearts 3?
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a used PSP just to play BbS, so I feel your pain. Now to save up for a PS3  (the PSP was $130 too )



there isn't any news on KH3. only thing is that nomura confirmed that there will be a KH3 and possible more games to come for the KH series. but right now they are focusing on FFvs13. so as of right now we have 358/2 days which is already out and BBS which comes this summer


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 28, 2010)

And another KH game that is coming out in Japan late this year and likely early next year for the west.


----------



## Bender (Mar 28, 2010)

Ya know what you guys I'm positive now

Master Xehanort's & Terra fusion Xehanort's personality was inserted into his heartless and Terra's personality was with his nobody. 

proof

Master Xehanort



_Once a Destiny Island and is a keyblade wielder and later forged a friendship with Master Eraqus. Went insane due to his desire to gain more knowledge and learn what happened during the Keyblade wars. to desperate need Is behind the events surrounding the KH series.
_



*Personality*


Manipulative
cunning
 cold 
calluous
Has a tendency to  turn his back when talking to people. In a way it can be considered condescending 
Preachy
Monotone except when speaking of darkness which he prefers in opposition to light

Xehanort's heartless



_The main antagonist of Kingdom Hearts and the "Reverse/Rebirth" mode of Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories. His original form Xehanort is revealed in Kingdom Hearts II, he has taken his master's name, Ansem, and calls himself "Ansem, the Seeker of Darkness"
_


*Personality*

Cold
Calculative
 Likes to talk about darkness
High intellect
Manipulative
loves power
loves knowledge
Arrogant and chides people for their ignorance

Why Master Xehanort is Xehanort's heartless:

- Xehanort's heartless manipulates Riku into giving into darkness similar  to how Master Xehanort did Terra.
-Knows a great deal about the worlds
-Xehanort's heartless makes use of the princesses of heart which Master Xehanort groomed for his grand plan 10 years ago
-Xehanort's heartless raises his voice when he speaks of darkness or the heart similar to Master Xehanort
-Xehanort's heartless has a habit of moving around quite a bit when speaking of darkness or berating people
-Xehanort's heartless believes he knows everything like how Master Xehanort believes he knows everything (even mocks Master Eraqus for believing light is absolute).
-Everyone in Xehanort's heartless plan are merely tools similar to Master Xehanort's plan.
- Xehanort's heartless final words:

"_Liiiight.......But how?_ in opposition to Xemnas who thought highly of the keyblade which is an instrument of light and how it would not interfere  with his plans coming to fruition. Xehanort's heartless was surprised by how darkness had not completely swallowed the light which is what Master Xehanort thought it would do to Terra.


*Terra*

_The third and oldet of his Aqua and Ven's  trio. In his drive to become a Keyblade Master, he began seeking out Master Xehanort. While he eventually wised up, he was possessed by Master Xehanort and is currently the vessel for the series' main villain. _



*Personality*
Cool calm and collected
Is very vague about his feelings
 Is impatient 
 Has a no-nonsense attitude 
Will go to any lengths to save his friends


*Xemnas*



_Organization XIII's Number I. He directs the group as its leader.

Organization XIII is a unique presence among the Nobodies. They think and plan, and seem to have a greater goal.

What that is remains to be seen, but they appear to know a bit about the Keyblade. 
_

*Personality*
Emotionless 
Believes he knows what he's doing
Feels no remorse for his actions
Is calm
Emotes to make up for loss of emotions

Why Terra is Xemnas:

-Xemnas final form is armor and similar to Terra's keyblade armor
-He launches a full-man hunt to retrieve Roxas possibly due to his similarity to Ven and wants to find him then the room so he could do an experiment to bring their hearts back together.
-Wants to find the secret room in Castle Oblivion
-Called Aqua's armor friend
-How did he find Castle Oblivion? Could he have believed that he would find the Land of departure when he discovered it?
-Xemnas addressed Aqua's armor as friend
- By becoming a being of infinite power so he could shape the universe how he pleased. No description of the "brand new world" given of how. It is possible he could have Xemnas desired to change things how they used to be when he was Terra, and Aqua and Ven were keyblade wielders protecting the worlds.
-Is willing to go to any lengths to achieve his goal like Terra who said to Master Xehanort when they Xehanort:

_"I am not as I was before, afraid of the darkness. Even if you take my heart, even if I become darkness itself, I don't care how many sacrifices I have to make, I only have one goal..."_
-Xemnas last words: "_Keeeyblade_" indicating that as Terra he forgot how powerful they were.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 28, 2010)

Nomura said that Xemnas was influenced by both Master Xehanort and Terra.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 28, 2010)

Where the hell is Eraqus' heart?


----------



## Bender (Mar 28, 2010)

^

It's sealed within Terra.

However, ever since Xehanort's entire being split into two people it's unknown at the moment. It's a possibility that it's wandering in the darkness like all hearts.



Suzuku said:


> Nomura said that Xemnas was influenced by both Master Xehanort and Terra.



Perhaps he meant by during their time together as Xehanort  when they were delving into mysteries of the heart he could've somehow twisted his way of thinking. Thereby planting the seeds of corruption in Terra.  However, if he meant by that Master Xehanort was in him I believe that Terra was in dominant control.

Hopefully, Nomura  meant what I said that their research is why some of Master Xehanort lurks in Terra's heart.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 29, 2010)

@Blaze of glory after everything u just said ive come to the conclusion that Xemnas is Xehernot and terra's nobody. point blank


----------



## Angelus (Mar 29, 2010)

After reading Blaze of Glorys posts I think that the KH story has become way too complicated. This is definitely not a game for kids anymore


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 29, 2010)

the most interesting cutscene from 358/2 days


----------



## Bender (Mar 29, 2010)

Btw here's a list of mysteries that have yet to be answered in the KH universe



> (?) Did Apprentice Xehanort really lose his memories?
> 
> Master Xehanort commandeered Terra’s body, and became Ansem the Wise’s apprentice. According to Secret Ansem Report 1 From KHII, the young man asked to become a test subject for Ansem’s research so he could get his memories back, After that they began the study of darkness, but did he really lose his memories? And are those memories Terra’s or Master Xehanort’s?
> 
> ...



Whachu guys think? 

Any ideas?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 29, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Btw here's a list of mysteries that have yet to be answered in the KH universe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u forgot the most important mystery of all. why does Roxas and Ven look alike? 
but anyway as far as what u said in your post. it is likely that somehow Terra and  Master Xeharnot must have fused together into one being becoming the white haired Xehanort. then he must have been exiled from the city do to his actions. he wandered and traveled to another town where he met Ansem the wise and then thats how everything started. thats my theory.


----------



## Bender (Mar 29, 2010)

^

Why Roxas and Ven look like has already been answered.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 29, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> Why Roxas and Ven look like has already been answered.



oh ok. well i guess i have to wait until BBS comes out in the US to play it.


----------



## Bender (Mar 30, 2010)

Btw what do you guys think?

Was Xehanort feigning amnesia? Or did he really lose his memories?

Also what memories did he want Ansem to recover?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 30, 2010)

^ Did you play an online ROM or something?

@ arcanecapricorn: Yea, I'm just gonna wait too. I fought hard to not read those earlier posts. I don't want any spoilers . Also, your sig is over the limits. Do you want me to fix it for you so you don't get in trouble? :3


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Mar 30, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> ^ Did you play an online ROM or something?
> 
> @ arcanecapricorn: Yea, I'm just gonna wait too. I fought hard to not read those earlier posts. I don't want any spoilers . Also, your sig is over the limits. Do you want me to fix it for you so you don't get in trouble? :3



yes please thank u


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 31, 2010)

Wolfwood said:


> After reading Blaze of Glorys posts I think that the KH story has become way too complicated. This is definitely not a game for kids anymore



Well in theory you could probably get this game rated M if people actually bled, you showed more of the implied deaths, etc...

It's really presentation.


----------



## Judas (Mar 31, 2010)

I wonder, are they going to show the origin of every member of the Organization? I'm not expecting that in Birth By Sleep(well Xemnas more than likely), but in future games?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 31, 2010)

Actually, it showed a bunch of them in the Radiant Gardens. I found a site with a ton of game pics.



arcanecapricorn said:


> yes please thank u



You want anything special done to it or just downsized?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 1, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Actually, it showed a bunch of them in the Radiant Gardens. I found a site with a ton of game pics.
> 
> 
> 
> You want anything special done to it or just downsized?



just downsized please


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 1, 2010)

With the Ultimania's release A LOT of question have been answered


----------



## DragonTiger (Apr 1, 2010)

ZOMG


----------



## IsoloKiro (Apr 1, 2010)

You're a fucking asshole.


----------



## DragonTiger (Apr 1, 2010)

Blame KHI


----------



## IsoloKiro (Apr 1, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Blame KHI



I apologize for my harsh language. I ran into another april fool's joke at cheapassgamer that scared the hell out of me.


----------



## Bender (Apr 1, 2010)

LOL I knew it was too good to be true.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 1, 2010)

I didn't even bother clicking


----------



## Bender (Apr 1, 2010)

^

Damn you


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 1, 2010)

HA I wonder if anyone really though there was a trailer this early.


----------



## DragonTiger (Apr 1, 2010)

I honesty thought it was real when I first loaded up KHI.

Then I clicked on one of their "screenshots"


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 2, 2010)

Question, why did they bother putting BBS as the secret ending to KH2? To me it's really more of a prequel side story instead of the actual third installment of the series.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 2, 2010)

ZigZag said:


> Question, why did they bother putting BBS as the secret ending to KH2? To me it's really more of a prequel side story instead of the actual third installment of the series.


Because it was the next major entry in the series. As Nomura, the series' director, said "There is no difference between BbS and the home console entries in the series". He also  says he sees BbS as "Kingdom Hearts 0" rather than a side story like 358/2 days.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 3, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> Damn you



 you too


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 3, 2010)

ZigZag said:


> Question, why did they bother putting BBS as the secret ending to KH2? To me it's really more of a prequel side story instead of the actual third installment of the series.



Well to be fair BBS's secret ending isn't it's direct sequel either


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's your stuff arcanecapricorn. I had another pic of your pic with better quality, so I made one out of it too. They are both within your sig size limits 





If you don't like either of those, I also made one from yours just downsized to the limits that I can give you.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 4, 2010)

thanks dude...


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Apr 5, 2010)

Why aren't you using one then?  is there something else you want done?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 7, 2010)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its go time now


----------



## Angelus (Apr 7, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Why aren't you using one then?  is there something else you want done?



You better not upset Kiri, arcanecapricorn 

And on topic: 12/31/2010? That's rather suspicious, I doubt this is will be the official release date.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah I'm sure that's a placeholder.
I mainly linked it to show that it's finally become reservable


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 7, 2010)

Wolfwood said:


> You better not upset Kiri, arcanecapricorn
> 
> And on topic: 12/31/2010? That's rather suspicious, I doubt this is will be the official release date.



no its not that im trying to upset anyone, for some reason i can't upload a pic into my sig. but i'll deal with it later. anyway back on topic


----------



## DragonTiger (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, the english boxart stayed the same. That's something to be happy for.


----------



## Angelus (Apr 8, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Yeah I'm sure that's a placeholder.
> I mainly linked it to show that it's finally become reservable



I wonder if they will add some kind of extra if you pre-order it. I got a calendar along with FFXIII. It's not much, but it's quite nice.


----------



## Darth (Apr 9, 2010)

I want an FF XIII Calender.


----------



## masterriku (May 17, 2010)

7th september then we have to actually make a new thread. >___>


----------



## noobthemusical (May 17, 2010)

Wait what?


----------



## masterriku (May 17, 2010)

the BBS release date


----------



## Shuntensatsu (May 17, 2010)

Ridiculous how they haven't gotten Kingdom Hearts 3 out on PS3 yet.


----------



## masterriku (May 17, 2010)

You mean Versus XIII?


----------



## noobthemusical (May 17, 2010)

MY GOD what are they adding to this shit that takes so much time.
Someone have better have died mid voice acting/ while animating the extra scenes.
Why do these bastards make us suffer.

Not even KH 1 or 2 took this long to release.


----------



## Angelus (May 17, 2010)

Yup, it's official: 

The EU version will be released just a few days later: 

I hope that the EU version will have a german dub, like the KH games on the PS2 had.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 17, 2010)

And despite all my bitching I'm probably gonna go to the nearest game store the day before it releases and wait for them to put it on a shelf.


----------



## Suzuku (May 17, 2010)

September 7th? D:


----------



## Corran (May 17, 2010)

Nooooo and I just bought a PSP hoping it would only be a couple months away  Its gonna be a long wait  But at least we can all suffer together.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 17, 2010)

Also via logical deduction and assuming that all the princess are using Disney's official voice actors

It seems Willa Holland will voice Aqua.


----------



## Suzuku (May 17, 2010)

Corran said:


> Nooooo and I just bought a PSP hoping it would only be a couple months away  Its gonna be a long wait  But at least we can all suffer together.


Get Peace Walker.


----------



## Fraust (May 18, 2010)

I'm officially excited now. Been waiting to use my PSP ever since I borrowed Crisis Core and Portable Ops... This will make the first couple weeks of sophomore year easier.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 18, 2010)

I'm glad, I've had many chances to play the jap version, but held back through sheer willpower.

I do have a question for those who have played the already played, does young Seph show up in this?


----------



## Suzuku (May 18, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm glad, I've had many chances to play the jap version, but held back through sheer willpower.
> 
> I do have a question for those who have played the already played, does young Seph show up in this?


Nope                           .


----------



## geG (May 18, 2010)

Geez, September 7? That's even later than Dissidia last year.

What is it about PSP games that makes them take 8-9 months to localize?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 18, 2010)

DANG! I though it would like June- July at the latest! Oh well.........now my parents can't use the excuse 'You already got NUNH3' for this one.


----------



## Suzuku (May 18, 2010)

Geg said:


> Geez, September 7? That's even later than Dissidia last year.
> 
> What is it about PSP games that makes them take 8-9 months to localize?


Especially since the thing isn't even region locked. I guess they aren't high on the priority list for Square.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (May 18, 2010)

Corran said:


> Nooooo and I just bought a PSP hoping it would only be a couple months away  Its gonna be a long wait  But at least we can all suffer together.



I did the same thing, except I bought mine as soon as I heard about this which would have been...February or January maybe? Anyway, my bunny ruined my charger and I don't have a memory stick, so it's never used lol. But September 7th?? D:


----------



## noobthemusical (May 19, 2010)

We can only hope they give us good trailers to help us wait.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 19, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Nope                           .



Well maybe KH Genesis and him will show up in the sequel.


----------



## Stroev (May 19, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Well maybe KH Genesis and him will show up in the sequel.


No.

Seph teams up with Golbez or Kefka instead. Hell, even Hojo would be better than Genesis. /main series ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Suzuku (May 19, 2010)

Noctis will be in KHIII. Mark my words.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 20, 2010)

I wonder what the final boss of KH3 will be.

I mean it has to be Xehanort because KH3 is the end of the Xehanort saga, but what form will he have?

I mean all known forms have been defeated.


----------



## Fraust (May 20, 2010)

Final Boss of KHIII is Mickey Mouse.

I call it.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Seph teams up with Golbez or Kefka instead. Hell, even Hojo would be better than Genesis. /main series ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Cefka would be delicious.

Genesis was more of because of the presence of Zack, however annoying his poems are and underwhelming  of a villain he is.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 22, 2010)

Just posting so that every time someone opens this thread it sounds awesome


----------



## stardust (May 22, 2010)

So we're getting it in October, eh? That's not too far off at all. Considering I was trying to keep myself away from all Kingdom Hearts related news as I didn't want to be spoiled, I don't think that I even heard that Birth By Sleep was licensed. It was inevitable, of course, but I missed the official announcement. I'm really liking the boxart, though. It's looking snazzy.


----------



## Fraust (May 22, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Just posting so that every time someone opens this thread it sounds awesome



Was successful.


----------



## The World (May 22, 2010)

They better sell this shit on PSN and not UMD only. 



noobthemusical said:


> Just posting so that every time someone opens this thread it sounds awesome


----------



## noobthemusical (May 22, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> So we're getting it in October, eh? That's not too far off at all. Considering I was trying to keep myself away from all Kingdom Hearts related news as I didn't want to be spoiled, I don't think that I even heard that Birth By Sleep was licensed. It was inevitable, of course, but I missed the official announcement. I'm really liking the boxart, though. It's looking snazzy.



I think you mean September.

Also yeah it's pretty nice looking, it's my 2nd favorite box art in the series.


----------



## Castiel (May 24, 2010)

... Leonard Nimoy and Mark Hamill, that's completely insane


----------



## Bender (May 25, 2010)

Update of the english voice actors in the Birth by ssleep

# Unspecified - Corey Burton[13], Jesse McCartney Leonard Nimoy[14], Mark Hamill[14], Willa Holland[14], James Woods[14]


----------



## noobthemusical (May 25, 2010)

That was already given in a link...


----------



## Awesome (May 25, 2010)

Loving that music


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 3, 2010)

MY FELLOW FANS BEHOLD SOME ENGLISH GAMEPLAY, and a we finally very briefly hear what Aqua sounds like.



Skip to 40 seconds.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 3, 2010)

> Incredible" "New Project" from Square Enix Osaka
> Written by jeels
> Tuesday, 01 June 2010
> 
> ...





> Kingdom Hearts Director at E3
> Written by Sol
> Tuesday, 01 June 2010
> Hi, guys.
> ...



Source:


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 3, 2010)

I'd like it more if Nomura were there to show of Versus XIII rather than KH honestly.


----------



## Bender (Jun 3, 2010)

^

Aye, I agree


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2010)

Or Agito XIII.


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2010)

Some new screens.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 3, 2010)

I wonder what extra content the US release will get.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 4, 2010)

EVEN MORE SCREENS.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 5, 2010)

Click the gameplay tab to see gameplay. More importantly though, click it to hear TAV's voices (aka grunting and stupid battle phrases ) 

From what was available, Terra sounds pretty spot on. He doesn't seem to be as deep as his jap VA, but that doesn't matter. I can't make a real judgement until I hear cohesive sentences, but it's looking good so far.


----------



## Bender (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't have a problem with any of the main characters voices.

The voice in the game that bugs me a little is Master Xehanort's. Leonard Nimroy voice doesn't seem to match MX's. His is raunchy and gruff and like that of the angry old man in my signature. A better choice for a VA would have been the actor of Palpatine from the Star Wars prequel trilogy, since after all, MX is like a spitting image of the dude.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 6, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Click the gameplay tab to see gameplay. More importantly though, click it to hear TAV's voices (aka grunting and stupid battle phrases )
> 
> From what was available, Terra sounds pretty spot on. He doesn't seem to be as deep as his jap VA, but that doesn't matter. I can't make a real judgement until I hear cohesive sentences, but it's looking good so far.



I like the way that the site no longer looks bland.


----------



## Beastly (Jun 6, 2010)

Has there been a confirmed english release date for BBS yet?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 6, 2010)

September 7 for America

September 9 for Europe.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 6, 2010)

Such a long wait.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, it looks like we're getting Coded after all.



Here's what I've seen across KHI: Nomura confirmed that a game to please NA KH fans would be announced at E3. Then Jimminey Cricket's VA said he was working on a KH game called Recoded. He most likely mistook Re: Coded for Recoded. Then we get a picture of the VA in the process of recording a scene from Coded with Jimminey Cricket in the background.

TLDR: We're getting Coded, and it'll be announced at E3.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2010)

I need to get the DS version and play 1 and 2:FM to fill the void until September 7.

O lucky number 7.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Well, it looks like we're getting Coded after all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_In May 2010, the new English voice actor for Jiminy Cricket, Phil Snyder who took over the role after Jiminy's former voice actor Eddie Carroll, wrote on his official website that he was recording his first voice work for the game Kingdom Hearts Recoded which is presumably a remake and English version of Kingdom Hearts coded as Kingdom Hearts Re: Chain of Memories was a remake of Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories._


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2010)

Meh, I think they should have released it on the App Store.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 9, 2010)

Not interested, I'll read scans of the story though. Can't wait for english BBS, the japanese version is awesome


----------



## Beastly (Jun 9, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Meh, I think they should have released it on the App Store.



so it comes out next week? or is the release date only gonna be revealed next week?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2010)

We'll find out next week.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 15, 2010)

So they are releasing Coded for the DS? I'll get it after I finish up 358/2 Days.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 15, 2010)

You have to wonder how much their gonna add on cause the difference in platform is gonna mean a lot.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

I dunno, the phone graphics looked better than DS graphics lol.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 15, 2010)

Seriously got a pic of the phone version to compare?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 15, 2010)

Also anyone else want the KH English trailer already.


I swear you could put me in a room with a crack whore form me to have a death match with and to the winner gets their addiction I'd fing win.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Look at the videos related to coded and compare them to 358/2 days.

And we already have an English trailer.


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Jun 15, 2010)

English trailer!
I think Aqua doesnt try at all to act 
Also Xehanort sounds like a monster or like his is ready to die...


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 15, 2010)

A good trailer but I'm not a fan of Aqua's or Xehanort's voice.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 15, 2010)

Anybody See KH 3D mentioned at Nintendo's conference?  

And Re: Coded is confirmed to be on the DS, so it's not that.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

KINGDOM HEARTS 3DS SCREENSHOTS


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> KINGDOM HEARTS 3DS SCREENSHOTS



Young Sora versus Nobody? Playable Riku without cards?

SHIT JUST GOT REAL!


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

DAT 3D KEYBLADE.


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow, Aqua sounds terrible  Almost as bland and lifeless as Aerith's voice in KH2.

Everything else was great.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 15, 2010)

Wait, KH 3D = New Game?


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2010)

I think it might be Coded, but who knows


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah, I don't know what they were thinking with aqua. There's no emotion there at all. I tried hard to like her, I really did, but the opening lines she had in that trailer were just god awful.

But at least it looks like the lips are synched. Thank god.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2010)

Christ, I have a high tolerance for dub voices but god damn I hate Aqua's voice.

Terra was alright.

Nimoy was better this time than the last trailer

EVIL HJO was neat

I'm always a fan of Mark Hamill

also Iwan sounds likea good Mickey, he has a lot to live up to.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh God I'm glad I wasn't the only one who hated the voice of Aqua.

Damn it the Japanese was so much better.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

The graphics for Kingdom Hearts 3d look crisp and clear, even better than KH1 and on par with 2.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 15, 2010)

Was that HJO as Vanitas? If it was, then he's doing an amazing job. I was sure he would make Vanitas sound exactly like Sora, which would suck. 

And if you ignore Aqua's opening lines, she isn't completely terrible.  Just...a little below average? Maybe I'm being too optimistic...


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2010)

I was desperately hoping for a KH3 reveal.

But KH 3D is fine too I suppose.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice trailer for BBS but dear lord could they have picked a worse actress for Aqua.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I was desperately hoping for a KH3 reveal.
> 
> But KH 3D is fine too I suppose.


KH3 isn't coming out for at least another 3 years.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> KH3 isn't coming out for at least another 3 years.



Which sucks massive balls in itself


----------



## Fraust (Jun 15, 2010)

Actually, Kingdom Hearts 3 release date is confirmed at 3 days after the sun implodes. Let's hope it doesn't get pushed back. Versus Might be out before the moon leaves our orbit if we're lucky.


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> FFVersusXIII isn't coming out for at least another 3 years.


Fixed. KH3 won't be for another 9 years


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Geg said:


> Fixed. KH3 won't be for another 9 years




It's funny because it's true.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

That would suck if it would come out in 9 years. Even if it was 3 years it would suck


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow, the 3DS is amazing, on par with psp.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

^ I think the graphics are better than the PSP's. But I guess we'll have to wait a little longer to really have a definitive answer.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Was that HJO as Vanitas? If it was, then he's doing an amazing job. I was sure he would make Vanitas sound exactly like Sora, which would suck.
> 
> And if you ignore Aqua's opening lines, she isn't completely terrible.  Just...a little below average? Maybe I'm being too optimistic...



It certainly sounds like HJO's natural speaking voice.

Yeah her 3rd line in the trailer was passable, but the first 2 were bad


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah, Vanitas was definitely HJO. Sounded really good. I hope he can pull of the psycho laughter and stuff too


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2010)

I *KNOW* I've heard Terra before, but I'm brainfarting


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah, Aqua's voice was horrid. But otherwise, I enjoyed the trailer. BBS looks like it'll be a fun game.

And the 3DS graphics were great as well.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 16, 2010)

What. The. Fuck.

Could this all be a big concept stunt for showing off the 3DS's capabilities? It's odd that much would be shown without them explaining anything. Or maybe the explanation will come later on in the week?

Either way, it's pretty awesome. The 3DS's graphics are sounding great.

EDIT: Nevermind. SE just confirmed it's a brand new game in the franchise. Very cool.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 16, 2010)

It's funny how the graphics are so good too. I'm surprised at the graphics before it's even released with the demos. Imagine what it's gonna look like 5 years from now.


----------



## Corran (Jun 16, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> KINGDOM HEARTS 3DS SCREENSHOTS



*Passes out drooling on the floor*


----------



## Castiel (Jun 16, 2010)

watching trailer again reminds me how Vexen had the best dub voice, too bad he's such a minorish character.

Also how long till 4chan makes endless bad Leonard Nimoy jokes (you know, since Xehanort has pointed ears )


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2010)

Everyone's voice was pretty good

Aqua's however just sounds god awful.

Also Leonard Nimroy did much MUCH *MUCH* Better in this trailer than he did in the last one.

Given some time I'll be able to adjust to his voice

Also am I the only one who misses the sound in the trailer? I  mean c'mon there's a sound effect when Terra Aqua Ventus summon their keyblade and the rest of the crap that goes on the trailer.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 16, 2010)

Was that a new secret boss I saw in that English Trailer?

Tbqh, Aqua's VA got better as the trailer went on. However, MX's voice is still terrible IMO.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 16, 2010)

Geg said:


> Fixed. KH3 won't be for another 9 years



KH 3 the new Duke Nukem forever?



Masurao said:


> Was that a new secret boss I saw in that English Trailer?
> 
> Tbqh, Aqua's VA got better as the trailer went on. However, MX's voice is still terrible IMO.



I was actually wondering about that to.

And on closer inspection Aqua does indeed get better not as good as I'd like but she's not the voicely horror of the opening line.
Also I think MX English isn't to far from the Japanese.







Also you guys ever wonder what Language do they speak in KH verse English or Japanese?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 16, 2010)

No KH3 yet  Not even a little teaser trailer, and instead more recton spinoffs..great


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 16, 2010)

Here's another trailer. It's mostly gameplay, but it has an Aqua cutscene in it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGYWt_qTKe4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

She's not so bad here. Maybe there's hope.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 16, 2010)

Aqua's voice actor is bad? I hope its not KH2 namine bad


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2010)

I want BbS so bad. 



Suzuku said:


> KINGDOM HEARTS 3DS SCREENSHOTS



Sora fighting a Twilight Thorn in Traverse Town?

/fuckyeah


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2010)

So people who've beaten or played Bbs, is it great?


----------



## Fraust (Jun 16, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Also you guys ever wonder what Language do they speak in KH verse English or Japanese?



Disney is English, therefore they speak English.


----------



## geG (Jun 16, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> Aqua's voice actor is bad? I hope its not KH2 namine bad



Hm? Namine was really good in KH2. It was in Rehain of Memories after they changed her actress that she sounded bad


----------



## Awesome (Jun 16, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> So people who've beaten or played Bbs, is it great?



The best kingdom hearts to date. Graphics are better than KH1, but not as good as KH2. Kind of expected from it being a psp game. The gameplay is a bit different and a little similar to chain of memories. You can put abilities in a deck and use those during battle. The game is also a lot harder than KH2 and KH1, which I thought was great.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 17, 2010)

KH3 will come half past never

Tokyo team is working on FFXIII Versus
Osaka team is working on KH 3DS

Which leaves me wondering who the hell is doing re:coded


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 17, 2010)

That gives me hope that 3D is the last spinoff we're seeing. By the time that's done, hopefully Versus will be close to completed as well. They put all their efforts into finishing Versus and then it's KH3 time.

Or hell could just freeze over.


----------



## Corran (Jun 17, 2010)

Well the development of the Spin-offs don't effect the Versus/mainline KH team at all so you shouldn't really worry about the spin-offs much


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh, well I was just hoping that by the time this new spinoff is finished, Versus would almost be finished. I guess there isn't any "combining all their efforts", but hopefully by the time 3D is done we can start seriously anticipating KH3.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 17, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> KH3 will come half past never
> 
> Tokyo team is working on FFXIII Versus
> Osaka team is working on KH 3DS
> ...



Fun Fact Nomura wanted KH3 to be so perfect he actually discovered a way to open the door to heaven, and put the angels in charge of it.

So KH3 will coincide with the second coming.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 17, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> KH3 will come half past never
> 
> Tokyo team is working on FFXIII Versus
> Osaka team is working on KH 3DS
> ...


It's being developed by a third-party developer team called h.a.n.d. They're the same same guys who developed 358/2 days.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 17, 2010)

If KH3 and even FFVS13 are not shown at TGS, overall this year will be a bit disappointing for me.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 17, 2010)

I doubt will get a trailer for KH3 until next year at best.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 17, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> If KH3 and even FFVS13 are not shown at TGS, overall this year will be a bit disappointing for me.


KH3 will not be shown at any TGS for at least another 2 years. FFvsXIII should be shown at TGS this year, and if not it will *definitely* be shown at E3 next year.



noobthemusical said:


> I doubt will get a trailer for KH3 until next year at best.


More like year after next.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 17, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> KH3 will not be shown at any TGS for at least another 2 years. FFvsXIII should be shown at TGS this year, and if not it will *definitely* be shown at E3 next year.



LOL@ absolutes with Nomura. 

As long as I can play Kingdom Hearts 3 before I have kids and introduce them to Kingdom Hearts 1 I'll be happy. I mean fuck, I was a kid when I started the series and I'll be living on my own when the third game comes out. =/


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 17, 2010)

Fraust said:


> LOL@ absolutes with Nomura.
> 
> As long as I can play Kingdom Hearts 3 before I have kids and introduce them to Kingdom Hearts 1 I'll be happy. I mean fuck, I was a kid when I started the series and I'll be living on my own when the third game comes out. =/


Yeah same with me lol. I was 10 when the first game comes out and by the time the third game comes out I'll be at least 19. 


......


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 17, 2010)

2012 is gonna happen before we get KH3.

How convenient, Nomura


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm not sure if this was posted before but here is a shot of Re:coded



It looks like it uses the same battle system as Birth by Sleep. If you look at the command menu you'll see that it has a list of deck commands you can use by pressing the X button that have to recharge after being used. At the bottom there is a stationary "Attack" command just like BbS as well. The only thing it is missing is style change. 

Looks like it will be an interesting game. I wish they had developed it for the 3DS though or just released the original cell phone game, which had better graphics than the DS, on the iPhone/iPod touch. Oh well.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 17, 2010)

Also, here are some Nomura interviews.




*Spoiler*: _Another interview_ 





> Why Is BBS on the PSP?
> 
> Because of the similarities in development concept, performance and design to the PS2, so they feel it would be the perfect platform. So basically they picked a system to which they could use similar design choices to what they did in past titles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fraust (Jun 17, 2010)

Lol, pussies can't handle our normal difficulty settings.

Yay, sequels to more spin-offs. There're like 8 KH games already and I've only played the first three. :/ I need to step up my game.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 17, 2010)

I hope they don't do young Sora, HJO is incapable of doing his young voice anymore


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 17, 2010)

Maybe they'll get someone new for the younger voice?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 17, 2010)

No, english Sora *is* HJO


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 17, 2010)

I think its time for some new, younger blood. Justin Bieber would be better.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 17, 2010)

NO, HJO *is* english Sora


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 17, 2010)

NO, I said JUSTIN BIEBER *is* better


----------



## Corran (Jun 17, 2010)

This conversation is depressing. I never thought Justin Beiber would be brought in to this topic.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 17, 2010)

seriously though the main dub voices are all pretty good overall, they should not recast them


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 17, 2010)

^ You just have an Osment fetish.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 17, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> NO, HJO *is* english Sora



and Isn't Miyu Japanese Sora he is not silly enough to believe he can pull off cute shotaro boy anymore.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 17, 2010)

The japanese version of BBS was the hardest of the series. They are making it *harder*?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 17, 2010)

^ Western gamers are just too _raw_.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 17, 2010)

On the whole I just like the bulk of the dub cast.  I think McCartney is a good Roxas, the 7th Heaven kid is perfect Riku, etc.

Have not played the origina lversion but from the cutscenes I've seen the voices there are also quite good.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 17, 2010)

Riku has the best voice I've ever heard in a video game, I think... maybe tied with Drebin in MGS4. They're just perfect.

Playing through the beginning of KHII again, all of the FF characters minus Yuffie and KIND OF Leon have the shittiest dubs ever. Aerith is well known, Cloud is also monotone, and Cid is the biggest redneck ever.


----------



## Corran (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah in KH2 the Final Fantasy voices were really shitty. I was so surprised when I played it because I thought KH1 voices were great.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 17, 2010)

but but Lamers.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 17, 2010)

LOL ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) I OWNED YOU LAMERS


----------



## The World (Jun 17, 2010)

You should be turned into a shitty heartless for mentioning Justin Beiber.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 17, 2010)

Someone ban this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), stat.


----------



## The World (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm above your shitty bans. I'm above reason. 

Besides if you ban me, my nobody will come back and troll the Disney out of you.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 18, 2010)

lol ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) my Beiber gauge is too high.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 18, 2010)

Where's the torch and my lighter? I smell a beiberfag.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 18, 2010)

You can't stop

BEIBER FEVER


----------



## The World (Jun 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHzN80iC59I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow we got so off topic. TD will ban our ass at this rate.


----------



## The World (Jun 18, 2010)

No way Nomura will add Justin Bieber in the next KH game watch.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 18, 2010)

JB is a Disney trademark.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2010)

masterriku said:


> but but Lamers.





Suzuku said:


> LOL ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) I OWNED YOU LAMERS



He's generally a great VA (he was Terry in Batman Beyond), he just had shit script


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 18, 2010)

The only voice I truly didn't like throughout the series was KH2 Aerith. For obvious reasons. There are a few that have been pretty meh, though.

My favorite's definitely Zigbar. Rock on surfer dude.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 18, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> NO, I said JUSTIN BIEBER *is* better



BIEBER sounds like a the name of a pokemon


----------



## Corran (Jun 18, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> BIEBER sounds like a the name of a pokemon



BEIBER used Sing!
Sing was ineffective because the enemy pokemon isn't female!


----------



## The World (Jun 18, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> He's generally a great VA (he was Terry in Batman Beyond), he just had shit script



Will Friedle said that? Shame on Will Friedle........shame.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2010)

Everyone has their off day.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2010)

Time for title change?

*New Kingdom Hearts Spinoffs - KH: Birth by Sleep, Re: coded, 3D for PSP/DS/3DS*


----------



## Bender (Jun 18, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Everyone has their off day.



Like you did back in Disney's Anti-Semetic cartoon days?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2010)

If you watch the old stuff you can clearly see Mickey was an asshole to *EVERYONE*, not any one specific group


----------



## Bender (Jun 18, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> If you watch the old stuff you can clearly see Mickey was an asshole to *EVERYONE*, not any one specific group



Oh, okay, never mind you acquitted on all charges of being an anti-Semitic.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2010)

Indeed.  You're not a racist if you hate everyone


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 18, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Time for title change?
> 
> *New Kingdom Hearts Spinoffs - KH: Birth by Sleep, Re: coded, 3D for PSP/DS/3DS*


Yep, that seems appropriate now. 

I miss the days when Mickey could smoke a cigar in peace without having to worry about the feds coming down on his ass.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 18, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Indeed.  You're not a racist if you hate everyone



Yes it would be more appropriate than the current tittle.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 19, 2010)

Actually, maybe it would be better just to name this *Kingdom Hearst Spin-off Discussion Thread*.

You know, since there will be like a bijilion more before KH3 comes out.


----------



## Bender (Jun 19, 2010)

> Indeed. You're not a racist if you hate everyone



Just like Bender baby! :ho

  



Suzuku said:


> Yep, that seems appropriate now.
> 
> I miss the days when Mickey could smoke a cigar in peace without having to worry about the feds coming down on his ass.



Mickey seriously smoked cigars? 

Huh, I always thought that type of stuff was Pete's department.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 19, 2010)

Anybody here ever watch Goof Troop? I wish Pete in KH was like how he was there.


----------



## Bender (Jun 19, 2010)

BTW

Idea! Idea!

They should bring in Max Goof troop incarnation into KH verse and have him as a main ally like Goofy and Donald are.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 19, 2010)

In a future Kingdom hearts game we will play as Sora's son along with Max and Huey Duey and Louie, and all the FF cast will be replaced with their hypothetical descendants forever killing the shipping wars.

It will be called Kingdom hearts sell out.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 19, 2010)

I think Kingdom Hearts 3 will honestly be revealed at the same time as PS4.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 19, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I think Kingdom Hearts 3 will honestly be revealed at the same time as PS4.



Seriously. At this rate I doubt we'll get it this gen.  It's funny because one of the reasons I chose to get a PS3 was KH3 

Anyways, I'm surprised nobody's posted this yet. It's the Re: Coded trailer in god awful quality. 



I fucking love those sprites. They remind me of TWEWY soooooo much.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 19, 2010)

Re: Coded isn't even worth my money 

Gonna read up on the story though.

BBS' secret boss is insane on proud. Can't wait to fight the new secret boss.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 19, 2010)

^ I think you should hold off on saying that until you see the game. I'm probably going to get it no matter what though.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Scan translation by Lissar@KHInsider_ 





> Drawing near to the mysteries that lay deep within the KH series!
> 
> New mysteries have been found after the hit PS2 game KHII! Will new information be revealed on this new adventure!?
> 
> ...


----------



## geG (Jun 20, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts Clusterfuck Thread

Do it.


----------



## Angelus (Jun 20, 2010)

I hate that all those KH spin-offs are released on portable consoles. Because of that the story is a fragmented piece of shit and it's only getting worse.

Just get on with it and release KH3, that's what everyone is waiting for, not another crappy side story.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 20, 2010)

Kingdom hearts 3 is like Duke Nukem forever except it actually will be released...


maybe.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 20, 2010)

I wish we would at least have the developers say something about it. Like "Yeah we are making it, its going to cool, info will be out soon." something would be nice, you know its been like 5 years and I am not even sure if its in development.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 20, 2010)

^ Nomura has spoken about KH3 various times, and each time he has said that the situation just will not allow for them to begin developing KH3 since the main KH team is working on FFvsXIII and now the Osaka KH team is working on KH3DS. Its not that he doesn't want to, he simply cannot right now. We should be happy that we're still getting KH games at all, even if they are on handhelds. Which still isn't bad.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> BBS' secret boss is insane on proud. Can't wait to fight the new secret boss.


I think the new secret boss is the guy Aqua fights in the E3 trailer



Geg said:


> Kingdom Hearts Clusterfuck Thread
> 
> Do it.



We can't swear in titles, only in posts.  And you call yourself a mod


----------



## Fraust (Jun 21, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> ^ Nomura has spoken about KH3 various times, and each time he has said that the situation just will not allow for them to begin developing KH3 since the main KH team is working on FFvsXIII and now the Osaka KH team is working on KH3DS. Its not that he doesn't want to, he simply cannot right now. We should be happy that we're still getting KH games at all, even if they are on handhelds. Which still isn't bad.



I have to agree. Even though I haven't played a KH since II (because of lack of a DS) I do think it's better to get puzzle pieces to their complex story (that came out of nowhere after the first game) rather than nothing at all.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 21, 2010)

We need a game about the shit that Riku did during his missing time in 1 and 2 and Days.

Or 3
3 would be nice.


Also I predict next year a E3 will get a KH3 teaser but at the end rather than a vague release date we will get a black screen with the text "BEGINNING DEVELOPMENT"... "SOON"


----------



## Fraust (Jun 21, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> We need a game about the shit that Riku did during his missing time in 1 and 2 and Days.



FUCKING THANK YOU!

I always thought that'd be good. Personally, though I love Sora, I think Riku is a way deeper character with a much better story and path taken. Dude walked around with a blindfold in someone else's body for crying out loud. Riku is also my favorite character in any game (until Noctis in Versus ) so I'm bias, but I know a Riku game would be sick. Only thing is I'm not a fan of his clothes after he meets up with Sora again.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 21, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Also, here are some Nomura interviews.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Another interview_
> ...



Good news, thanks.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 21, 2010)

Any news on Versus?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 21, 2010)

Maybe it'll show up at TGS?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 21, 2010)

SE likes to show stuff off there, so that's what I'm guessing.


----------



## Corran (Jun 21, 2010)

^Correction, SE likes to show stuff behind closed doors there  I never get why they do that.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 23, 2010)

NEW stuff 





			
				CODED said:
			
		

> *Kingdom Hearts Reoded
> *- Reoded is being developed to allow more fans to experience the game, the DS was selected as most people have the hardware.
> - Another reason for the hardware choice is that Coded was developed with the lack of analog in mind.
> - The story will be the same as Coded, but aside from the event scenes the game will see many major changes.
> ...






			
				3D said:
			
		

> *Kingdom Hearts: 3D *
> - This game is not a remake, it is a brand new entry in the Kingdom Hearts Series.
> - This is the next stage of the franchise after Coded/358/BbS.
> - Sora and Riku will be the playable characters in the game, and they will be visiting new worlds.
> ...



Special mention to this line 





> - There should be more information and announcements at next year's E3.





CONFIRMED (possibly) KH3  WON'T COME OUT UNTIL AFTER 2012.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2010)

We all knew that already lol. And it definitely won't come out until after 2012, maybe  even after 2013. Oh well, I hope they make a Wii or iPhone game in the meantime.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 23, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> We all knew that already lol. And it definitely won't come out until after 2012, maybe  even after 2013. Oh well, I hope they make a *Wii or iPhone* game in the meantime.



 you serious?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2010)

Sure, why not? Its not like it makes a difference. I'm interested to see how KH would play on the those two platforms anyways.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 23, 2010)

Dude the Wii motion controls suck it even made a good game Like the force unleashed play badly.

And if you don't include motion control you lose most of the Wii's appeal.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2010)

I wasn't really so much talking about utilizing motion control as I was just seeing how KH would look on the system. Also, I could see Nomura coming up with some interesting ideas that don't involve swinging the controller.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 24, 2010)

4 new Re:coded scans


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 24, 2010)

In other news Nomura has this to say



> “I am aware of the fan requests for Pixar characters. I will do my best. Maybe one day Pixar characters will be featured in the Kingdom Hearts series.”



All I can say is unless he can fix the problems between Pixar and Disney it won't happen.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 24, 2010)

I do want to go through the Toy Story world.


----------



## Darth (Jun 24, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I do want to go through the Toy Story world.





that'd be ridiculously awesome. 

But who would be the final boss? Zurg?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 24, 2010)

Has to be Zurg.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 24, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I do want to go through the Toy Story world.



I'd like to see it to but plot wise it would make no sense why they would target the toys instead of the humans...

Still it would be among the best levels if done well.


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2010)

3 movies means alot of material to pull from. Toy Story would make a great addition.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 24, 2010)

The Incredibles in KH please.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 24, 2010)

Finding Nemo or GTFO.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Dude the Wii motion controls suck it even made a good game Like the force unleashed play badly.
> 
> And if you don't include motion control you lose most of the Wii's appeal.


It CAN be done (NMH), just need to figure out how to do it.



noobthemusical said:


> All I can say is unless he can fix the problems between Pixar and Disney it won't happen.


ADVENTURES OF BUZZ LIGHTYEAR


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2010)

I know it's kind of early to say this, but I'd love an Epic Mickey world in KH3. First boss is Oswald. Final boss is Phantom Blot turned Heartless.



Suzuku said:


> Finding Nemo or GTFO.



The final boss is that barracuda from the beginning of the movie?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 24, 2010)

Naw, it'll be the dentist.


----------



## Bender (Jun 24, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> It CAN be done (NMH), just need to figure out how to do it.
> 
> 
> ADVENTURES OF BUZZ LIGHTYEAR



TO AN INFINITY AND KINGDOM HEARTS


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 25, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> The Incredibles in KH please.



Sora is already broken as shit, can you imagine him with and Incredible s power up lol.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 25, 2010)

I agree that toys wouldn't make much sense, though they could use the fact that they're "alive" to say they have strong hearts and stuff. Would be AWESOME, but who on the team? Buzz right? Woody doesn't look like a fighter as much.

Nemo, nah. Atlantica was enough swimming. 

Incredibles is too much power I agree.

Monster's Inc. or A Bug's Life. Yes?


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 25, 2010)

They don't need to give Sora superpowers at all if they used the Incredibles. Just plop him into the plot of the movie and you're all set. Just like how they do with all the other Disney worlds.

And after thinking about it, A Bug's Life would work pretty nicely. You could beat the shit out of those cockroach guys


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 25, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> And after thinking about it, A Bug's Life would work pretty nicely. You could beat the shit out of those cockroach guys



That would be awesome.

Though at the size of a bug, everything around you (even a well cut lawn) pretty much looks like a forest. And we've had way too many woods/forest worlds. Like the Tarzan world, the conceptual Jungle Book world (that was never included because it was too much like Tarzan's world), the Lion King world and whatnot. But hey, I'd be glad to see a Bug's Life world.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 25, 2010)

They could be in a garbage world or some city streets like in the movie at one point.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2010)

I want an *Atlantis: the Lost Empire* world.  Movie was fucking awesome.

It would be an awesome world for the following reason:

STEAMPUNK

and


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 25, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> They don't need to give Sora superpowers at all if they used the Incredibles. Just plop him into the plot of the movie and you're all set. Just like how they do with all the other Disney worlds.
> 
> And after thinking about it, A Bug's Life would work pretty nicely. You could beat the shit out of those cockroach guys



you mean the Grasshopers lol. yeah I agree a Bug's Life world could be interesting.



Mickey Mouse said:


> I want an *Atlantis: the Lost Empire* world.  Movie was fucking awesome.
> 
> It would be an awesome world for the following reason:
> 
> ...



Atlantis could work I think


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2010)

Just imagine playing the final battle in the Volcano


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 25, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I want an *Atlantis: the Lost Empire* world.  Movie was fucking awesome.
> 
> It would be an awesome world for the following reason:
> 
> ...



OMG YESSSS

I LOVED THAT MOVIE.



Mickey Mouse said:


> Just imagine playing the final battle in the Volcano



And it would start to erupt, and you'd have to keep the hot air balloon from escaping to the surface while dealing with a power-infused Rourke turned heartless.


----------



## Bender (Jun 25, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I want an *Atlantis: the Lost Empire* world.  Movie was fucking awesome.
> 
> It would be an awesome world for the following reason:
> 
> ...



TOTAL WIN!!  

And you get to face off against that command dude. I forget his name.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2010)

Rourke, but instead of his dying like 5 seconds after getting his powerup you fight him


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 25, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I want an *Atlantis: the Lost Empire* world.  Movie was fucking awesome.
> 
> It would be an awesome world for the following reason:
> 
> ...



YES



Mickey Mouse said:


> Rourke, but instead of his dying like 5 seconds after getting his powerup you fight him



And then Either the Metal Kraken or one of the Robot Gods could be a secret super boss.


----------



## Bender (Jun 25, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Rourke, but instead of his dying like 5 seconds after getting his powerup you fight him



Oh,you mean when he turns into a crystal monster?

FUCK YEAH! 

Also it should either be Sora Donald, and Goofy with Milo or just Sora.

Here's the scenario:

Due to be crystalized Rourke is out of his mind  and ends up damaging the up the hot-air balloon sending the party crashing nearby the volcano. The lava from the volcano is closing in on them so while fighting Rourke you have to stun him and go fill-up the meter you see on the screen to get the hot-air balloon working. Since the lava is moving fast you and the party keep on moving further down the volcano after knocking Rourke a bit. When you get down to the last part of the volcano you can finish the battle by filling up the hot-air balloon and watch Rourke roar at the top of his lungs as he's consumed by sea of lava or defeating Rourke in which case you get a cutscene of him lying on the ground and Milo saying the Hot-air balloon is ready to go and you leave watching Rourke being enveloped by the passing lava. 

Pretty good huh?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2010)

What happened to the thread name change?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 26, 2010)

Mods decided they did not want? I guess.


Also I just thought Atlantis works even better because the Heart of Atlantis could be used as the Heart in the Kingdom Hearts sense.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 26, 2010)

PICS


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2010)

Milo is not a fighter, if anything you'd get the girl to help.


----------



## Bender (Jun 26, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Milo is not a fighter, if anything you'd get the girl to help.



Get Kida's help? 

Dude, not her, correct me if I am wrong Kida was being slapped silly by Rourke.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2010)

Everyone was getting slapped silly by Rourke though.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2010)

Milo has no real physical ability


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 26, 2010)

Bender said:


> Get Kida's help?
> 
> Dude, not her, correct me if I am wrong Kida was being slapped silly by Rourke.



Well she's basically the only choice, Milo would be less helpful then Mulan in boy mode, the other explorers are kind of evil till about the time Milo gives his speech so I doubt will have one of them.

Plus Rourke slapped everyone, he got killed by PIS


----------



## Bender (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeah, the idea of Kida does sound alright. 



Mickey Mouse said:


> Milo has no real physical ability



Oh wait wait 

keep the idea of Milo trying to get the hot air balloon to work and you have to prevent him from taking any damage just like you did for Timon and Pumba in the Lion King level in KH2?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 27, 2010)

that might work.

also I spoke to DS about the thread name change


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2010)

I know this may b a dum question but, is it possible to have those 2 keyblades to duelweid that Roxas faced Riku at the ending of 358/2 in the earlier missions?  If so what panels do you need?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 2, 2010)

Get the zero gear for Roxas and combine 3 ability units and one power unit and he will be in a black coat holding too keyblades, the Oblivion and Oathkeeper.

You can only do it in Mission Mode though.


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks, i just beat it last night around 5am and i was fanboying about how badass he looked.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, the duel wielding isn't as great in Mission Mode as it was when you fought Riku.


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2010)

My expectations


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh yeah Duel Wielding Roxas in story mode was straight up overpowered


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 2, 2010)

Triple wielding Sora in kh3 would be so boss.


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2010)

How would you do that?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 2, 2010)

He holds two keyblades and the other one floats. Although, in theory it would be better to have quadruple wielding.


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2010)

Or with his teeth zoro style or 7 killer Bee Style


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 2, 2010)

lawl Killer Bee style fighting in KH would be awesome. Nomura and his team could probably pull it off too.


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2010)

I demand it


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 2, 2010)

We should write a petition.


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes we should:33


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 3, 2010)

Nomura will have no choice but to adhere to our demands. I mean, we already know he reads Naruto. Have you seen Noctis lol?


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2010)

Really?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah, if you haven't seen him, look at Noctis from FFVersusXIII.


Look familiar?


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2010)

Sauce.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah lol, so it's not like he doesn't watch Naruto. In fact, I would be pretty surprised if he didn't really.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 3, 2010)

He even has the duck-butt hair


----------



## Eki (Jul 3, 2010)

what an interesting convo


----------



## Castiel (Jul 3, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> *He holds two keyblades and the other one floats*. Although, in theory it would be better to have quadruple wielding.



He actually does this in Final Mix II[YOUTUBE]PNgZXjwWzyc[/YOUTUBE]

They really should do a God of War type of rerelease with the Final Mixes


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 3, 2010)

You mean re-master them in HD? Yeah that would be great. I don't know why Nomura hasn't done this yet.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 3, 2010)

I'd just be ok with putting both Final Mixes on a single blu-ray disk and releasing it in the US


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 3, 2010)

You know they don't like giving us a choice of dub or not.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 3, 2010)

Aren't the Final Mixes in english?  They just have to record like a half hour of the extras


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 3, 2010)

That's true, it also shouldn't take them that much work to recode all the new items into english. Then they're just being lazy. 

I could really use a PS3 remastered version too, since my PS2 broke.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 8, 2010)

> Q:The North American version of BBS is to be released soon?
> Nomura: Yes, it will be released Sept 7. Even though we've added many things, the story has changed little. Mark Hamill will be voicing Master Eraqus, And the voice of Master Xehanort is Leonard Nimoy. -ramble about Star Trek that makes NO BLOODY SENSE- A new mysterious enemy has been added. It's terribly strong, so winning is an achievement. You meet it twice (possibly? I'm guessing that this is what that refers to), and Debacker had to try twenty times before defeating it once.
> 
> Q: Is it stronger than the Vanitas Sentiment?
> ...



Interesting


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, the prize for beating Vanitas' Sentiment was a bit fucked up considering the effort some people put into it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 8, 2010)

To be fair the item isn't exactly easy to get and is fairly nice.

Although the Keyblade is many many times better.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2010)

> -ramble about Star Trek that makes NO BLOODY SENSE-


bahahahaa.  I'm so dissapointed they didn't translate this


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 9, 2010)

Do you think he drew parallels between Star Trek characters and KH characters 

Cause I could see Mikey Mouse as Kirk.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jul 9, 2010)

Dammit. I can't wait for this game. They should've planned releasing it in August.

What was the prize for beating Vanitas Sentiment in the JP version?


----------



## Bender (Jul 9, 2010)

Anti-Star Trek 


That bastard!  











Nah, I'm just kidding 






That shits for nerds 






The new one is dope tho 







			
				Jinchuriki-san said:
			
		

> What was the prize for beating Vanitas Sentiment in the JP version?





A new item 









Nah, I'm just kidding 


It's nothing. You get absolutely nothing


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jul 9, 2010)

Bender said:


> Nah, I'm just kidding
> 
> 
> It's nothing. You get absolutely nothing



I found out you get a synthesis item. Yeah, that is nothing.... seriously


----------



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2010)

I imagine that Spock and Luke were going to voice one of his games blew his little mind


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm surprised that the EU is finally getting a remake. To bad it's a rather crappy phone port...


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I94cJZ7Mgrs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


New trailer.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 14, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Mickey Mouse said:
> 
> 
> > They really should do a God of War type of rerelease with the Final Mixes
> ...



That would be awesome.



Mickey Mouse said:


> I'd just be ok with putting both Final Mixes on a single blu-ray disk and releasing it in the US



No, DVD/PS2 please .



Suzuku said:


> You know they don't like giving us a choice of dub or not.



Well they should, KH DUb rocks!



Mickey Mouse said:


> Aren't the Final Mixes in english?



Nope. They ain't.



Suzuku said:


> I could really use a PS3 remastered version too, since my PS2 broke.



I dont have a PS3, so PS2 would be better.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 14, 2010)

Baby Naruto said:


> Nope. They ain't.



I think he meant voice acting


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 15, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> I think he meant voice acting



And that's what I meant too. Some of the scenes in FM are japanese only anyways.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 15, 2010)

^ 


Mickey Mouse said:


> Aren't the Final Mixes in english? *They just have to record like a half hour of the extras*



                                                                       .


----------



## Castiel (Jul 15, 2010)

yeah all of FM is english with subs, with new content in japanese.  All they'd need to do isrecord the newer stuff which really is less than an hour together and change the typing


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes, I meant the new stuff being japanese only. Blah, whatever lol.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jul 15, 2010)

Long time no see guys  have you seen the KH PSP? :33 If not, here's a link  but there isn't a pic of the back on there sadly. You'll have to look it up


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 16, 2010)

Now only Galvatron will come to mind when I hear Master Xehanort.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 16, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Long time no see guys  have you seen the KH PSP? :33 If not, here's a link  but there isn't a pic of the back on there sadly. You'll have to look it up



Only $200, hmm. If I already had a PS3, I would ask for this for Christmas 2010/Birthday 2011.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQxYQgnphHs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Awesome (Jul 19, 2010)

The voice actors sound terrible. Then again, I thought that about FF13 and it turned out better than expected.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 19, 2010)

Leonard Nimoy is too old to voice act now in my opinion. 

Everyone else sounds so bad though, your right, the acting director should be fired, it's pretty substandard compared to KH1 and 2.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Castiel (Jul 19, 2010)

> Leonard Nimoy is too old to voice act now in my opinion


I kind of like it, makes Xehanort sounds like a cruel old man





> The voice actors sound terrible. Then again, I thought that about FF13 and it turned out better than expected.





> Everyone else sounds so bad though, your right, the acting director should be fired, it's pretty substandard compared to KH1 and 2.


Jesse McCarthy IS Roxas to me, so he's alright.
I'm "eh" on Terra but I might be able to live with it
No on Aqua
I kind of like HJO as Vanitas
oh god Even best voice, too bad he has a small role
Mark Hammil is never bad, esp since he sounds like Ozai from Avatar


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 20, 2010)

It's not how they sound, but how the acting was in the trailer.

Ven was monotone.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 20, 2010)

I actually think HJO is really good as Vanitas I mean better as Vanitas than Ven (he was okay but kinda monotone)
LN sounds about right.
Aqua is at least not as bad as she was in the very first english trailers opening lines.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 20, 2010)

Also interview


> GameSpot: Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep is a prequel to the original game. Was this idea already planned from the beginning? What made you decide to go back and make a prequel?
> 
> Tetsuya Nomura: There was a possibility that Kingdom Hearts would only have one installment, so Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep was not something that we had planned from the get-go. However, by the time we were working on Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories and Kingdom Hearts II, we had already started to piece together Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days [and] coded and Birth by Sleep. Ultimately, we wanted to resolve the mysteries that have been scattered thus far, and to clarify what mysteries lay ahead in the series. Right now, you could say that we've entered the preparation stage, heading toward the conclusion of Xehanort's tale. I hope everyone gets to see the secret ending.
> 
> ...



ALSO there's a Re:coded trailer but it's in Japanese so I won't post it till I see trans (check youtube if you want)


----------



## Legend (Jul 20, 2010)

Sounds good, i wonder what the total number of games will be.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2010)

New Re: coded trailer.


----------



## Bender (Jul 20, 2010)

noobthemusical said:
			
		

> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQxYQgnphHs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]






I need to get my PSP fixed ASAP


----------



## Starrk (Jul 20, 2010)

Square needs to stop releasing spinoffs and just focus on their mainstream series'.

MAKE ANOTHER CHRONO GAME ASDJKLFSV


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jul 20, 2010)

Stark said:


> Square needs to stop releasing spinoffs and just focus on their mainstream series'.
> 
> MAKE ANOTHER CHRONO GAME ASDJKLFSV



I don't mind the spin offs. I just wish that they would stop revisting the KH1 concepts


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 21, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQxYQgnphHs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gene (Jul 21, 2010)

Aqua sounds so stiff.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Jul 21, 2010)

^
^ I'm not getting the "mild suggestive themes"...


----------



## Castiel (Jul 21, 2010)

The more I see the trailer the more I'm just digging Nimoy Xehanort even more than Ohtsuka Zehanort, just something about how the voice goes with those eyes just works for me.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 22, 2010)

BBS just keeps looking more and more fun with every trailer.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm really hoping that you can switch between the English and Japanese dialogue.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2010)

It's not going to happen


----------



## Beastly (Jul 23, 2010)

wow umm MX's english voice sounds like a drunk IMO for some odd reason


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2010)

It should be a norm nowadays to be able to switch to Japanese voices with subs if you want, like in Naruto games.


----------



## Bender (Jul 24, 2010)

Terra's voice is the only meh

for me

Everyone else's is fucking sweet

Particularly MX


----------



## Masurao (Jul 24, 2010)

Urgh...I have to buy a new PSP before this game comes out, since I misplaced my first one. :/


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2010)

The World said:


> It should be a norm nowadays to be able to switch to Japanese voices with subs if you want, like in Naruto games.



It's not going to happen


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 24, 2010)

Masurao said:


> Urgh...I have to buy a new PSP before this game comes out, since I misplaced my first one. :/



lol you fool.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 24, 2010)

Masurao said:


> Urgh...I have to buy a new PSP before this game comes out, since I misplaced my first one. :/


In your house?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 25, 2010)

KHinsider said:
			
		

> Kingdom Hearts Re:coded introduces a new kind of meter, the overclock gauge. It’s the bar to the left of Sora’s portrait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More Re: Coded news

Also Price in Yen in 5490


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 25, 2010)

OMG_ i need to get a new psp-I wish sora had attacks like those....


----------



## Beastly (Jul 25, 2010)

Whens bbs coming out again? sept 28 or somethin?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 25, 2010)

September 7.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 25, 2010)

ok thts even better 

cant wait to play as Aqua!


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks alot for the new trailer.



Narcissus said:


> BBS just keeps looking more and more fun with every trailer.



Yup, I hope the next trailer gets posted soon.



Hirako said:


> I'm really hoping that you can switch between the English and Japanese dialogue.



Why does that matter? English Dub not good enough for you?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 26, 2010)

An official translation of the trailer of Re: Coded was shown at comic-con.

It's only available at piss poor quality, I couldn't even tell if they had English voice acting yet. Though since it looked like the all the other parts are translated, I have hope will get the English release before the year is up...



It's so crappy in quality it's not even worth Youtube tagging.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm not sure which order I'm going to play in. Originaly I was going for Aqua, Ven, Terra but recent gameplay videos have made me want to play as Ven. Yeah... Terra is still in last place.

And Leonard Nimroy's VA is beast. I'll always remember him as Mr Moundshroud from The Pumpkin Tree


----------



## Gene (Jul 26, 2010)

Baby Naruto said:


> Why does that matter? English Dub not good enough for you?


I would switch to the original voices in a heartbeat if I were given the option.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2010)

It's not going to happen.  More than half of the characters who appear in the game originated in America and thus English is their primary language, and they put a shitload of effort into the localization.

hell the japanese prefer the English dub, the fucking Final Mixes are in English

let it go


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2010)

so is re:coded for the ds or ps2?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah the only dub voices that I really don't like is Aerith.

The main characters at least are done well (fuck Kairi's japanese voice)


edit: DS


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 26, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> edit: DS


Speaking of DS. Thread name. >:<


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Jul 26, 2010)

Sorry, but the only reason I see someone who doesn't speak Japanesse prefering to be able to play with Japanesse dub on is directly weeaboo related.

And considering the VA isnt at all crap adds to this reason.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 26, 2010)

Hmm, is there any chance of a PS2 Port for Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days and Birth by Sleep?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 26, 2010)

Baby Naruto said:


> Hmm, is there any chance of a PS2 Port for Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days and Birth by Sleep?



At this point, in the middle of 2010, when the ps2 is pretty much a dead console, no.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 26, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> At this point, in the middle of 2010, when the ps2 is pretty much a dead console, no.



Is a PS3 Port more likely to happen then?

*only owns a ps1 and ps2*


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2010)

FalseMemorySyndrome said:


> Sorry, but the only reason I see someone who doesn't speak Japanesse prefering to be able to play with Japanesse dub on is directly weeaboo related.
> 
> And considering the VA isnt at all crap adds to this reason.



yea dude i completely agree with you i dont why ppl switch over to the dub of a language they dont even understand xD


----------



## Fraust (Jul 26, 2010)

Original voices are almost always best. That's why people watch anime with subs even when it's been dubbed in English, because English dubs usually suck major ass. Kingdom Hearts usually does well (hell Disney always does their part) but they need to stop giving the FF and original characters these monotone voices.

Kingdom Hearts is the only exception to games I'd MUCH rather just read English subs for and hear original voices. They even have more emotion a majority of the time.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 26, 2010)

Beastly said:


> yea dude i completely agree with you i dont why ppl switch over to the dub of a language they dont even understand xD



Yeah, it's just whack man.



Fraust said:


> Original voices are almost always best. That's why people watch anime with subs even when it's been dubbed in English, because English dubs usually suck major ass. Kingdom Hearts usually does well (hell Disney always does their part) but they need to stop giving the FF and original characters these monotone voices.
> 
> Kingdom Hearts is the only exception to games I'd MUCH rather just read English subs for and hear original voices. They even have more emotion a majority of the time.



I must be rare/special then, cuz I always prefer english voices for anime and games.

I do watch subs for anime if there's no dub, *but when it comes to games, there must be an english audio option or else I won't buy/play it.*


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2010)

even if the acting is better... i'd still rather hear "I want Kingdom Hearts" rather than "hontabuu oni terra shinae o gi chan" (wow that was horrible japanese) but still id rather hear the english voices anyday


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 26, 2010)

Beastly said:


> Even if the acting is better...I'd still rather hear "I want Kingdom Hearts" rather than "Hontabuu Oni Terra Shinae O Gi Chan" (wow that was horrible Japanese), but still I'd rather hear the english voices any day.



Yeah, my thoughts exactly.

And this thread is reminding me that I need to re-buy both Kingdom Hearts and Kingdom Hearts 2.

(I traded both of them into GameStop for store credit years ago).


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2010)

FalseMemorySyndrome said:


> Sorry, but the only reason I see someone who doesn't speak Japanesse prefering to be able to play with Japanesse dub on is directly weeaboo related.
> 
> And considering the VA isnt at all crap adds to this reason.



good post right here


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 26, 2010)

FalseMemorySyndrome said:


> Sorry, but the only reason I see someone who doesn't speak Japanesse prefering to be able to play with Japanesse dub on* is directly weeaboo related.*


And what's wrong with that?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2010)

There's a fine line between straight preference and about an annoying shit


----------



## The World (Jul 26, 2010)

FalseMemorySyndrome said:


> Sorry, but the only reason I see someone who doesn't speak Japanesse prefering to be able to play with Japanesse dub on is directly weeaboo related.
> 
> And considering the VA isnt at all crap adds to this reason.



Why don't we all watch Naruto and One Piece with English dubs? 

Fuck you.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2010)

I like those dubs well enough, but then again I have high dub tolerance, only dubs I've flat out disliked were Eyeshield 21 and 4kids One Piece


----------



## The World (Jul 26, 2010)

I just want options. I would love to hear how Mickey and Donald sound in Japanese. 

Like I would do anything to trade Quinton Flynn as Raiden for his Japenese VA.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I like those dubs well enough, but then again I have high dub tolerance, only dubs I've flat out disliked were Eyeshield 21 and 4kids One Piece



I agree with you im dub tolerant as well

do weaboos like get horny or somethin hearing stuff in japanese over the english dub voices? cuz really i dont see how its better just focusing on the subtitles all day


----------



## The World (Jul 26, 2010)

You do realize Kingdom Hearts is an RPG right? Because in a RPG you mostly read text anyway. That's facepalm worthy thar.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah but the voice parts is all anyone remembers.

also I saw youtube vids with Mickey/Donald/Goofy in japanese, they just sound fucking _bizarre_, I mean they work but it's just too weird for me.

Goofy in Japanese is hilarious though


----------



## The World (Jul 26, 2010)

Goofy is always hilarious. Even in German or Swedish! 

I wonder how Stitch sounds in Japanese.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 26, 2010)

The World said:


> Why don't we all watch Naruto and One Piece with English dubs?



We should ^_^. Both series do have uncut english dubs after all (iTunes and DVD Exclusive).

Back on topic, looking forward to owning KH: BBS in December.

(I will not be able to buy it any earlier than that).


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 26, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> There's a fine line between straight preference and about an annoying shit


Ehhh, I'm not sure where I lay. I'm actually learning Japanese but that goes with being a weeaboo.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2010)

The World said:


> You do realize Kingdom Hearts is an RPG right? Because in a RPG you mostly read text anyway. That's facepalm worthy thar.



aww thats kinda cute that u think that was a facepalm cuz KH2 was so easy all i did was press x to attack and circle to dodge. Its not that hard to beat KH games without reading.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Jul 27, 2010)

The World said:


> You do realize Kingdom Hearts is an RPG right? Because in a RPG you mostly read text anyway. That's facepalm worthy thar.


Nope. Pretty sure it's classafied as a Action Adventure with RPG elements


----------



## Gene (Jul 27, 2010)

Baby Naruto said:


> I wouldn't. I prefer the english voices. That's how I played Kingdom Hearts, Kingdom Hearts RE: Chains of Memories, and Kingdom Hearts 2.


lol that's how I played them too. No way I'm going to play a Japanese game (w/o subs) that's story focused. Plus the importing cost isn't worth it. Just saying dual tracks would be a nice option to have for the weeaboos here.


----------



## The World (Jul 27, 2010)

FalseMemorySyndrome said:


> Nope. Pretty sure it's classafied as a Action Adventure with RPG elements



No, it's an RPG with action adventure elements.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Jul 27, 2010)

The World said:


> No, it's an *RPG* with *action adventure* elements.


Just thought I'd show you where you got two words mixed up 

I keed, I keed.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 27, 2010)

I'd want a sub option just to be able to constantly hear Japanese Goofy


----------



## Bender (Jul 27, 2010)

I watched Naruto dub and One Piece dub and it almost made me fall asleep like I did when I went to see the Transformers movie. 



> I just want options. I would love to hear how Mickey and Donald sound in Japanese.



Honestly? They're just as bit silly as the english voices. Donald's JP voice sounds like the squeakers to dog stuffed animals. Goofy's JP is like an old man suffocating on a dinner roll or inhaled helium. 

It's not all that awe worthy 

Only Birth by sleep JP is that.   

pek pek


----------



## Beastly (Jul 27, 2010)

some english voices actually sound wayy better than their japanese counterparts jus sayin


----------



## Fraust (Jul 27, 2010)

Some. Not even most if you take away the Disney characters.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 27, 2010)

Kairi's japanese voice sucks.

7th Heaven dude is the perfect Riku.


----------



## Bender (Jul 27, 2010)

Beastly said:


> some english voices actually sound wayy better than their japanese counterparts jus sayin



Particularly Xigbar's   

Oh and Demyx too 

I'm conflicted when it comes to Zexion's voice. Both are good.

No argument that Saix ENG is better than the JP


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 28, 2010)

I admit I'm use to the japanese voice from playing the jp version, but I think that most of the voices in the trailer were ok other then Aqua's opening monologue which sounded really off to me. But they do say that VA's sometimes have to grow into their new roles. I'm even getting use to nimoy.


First time hearing Bret Iwan's Mickey.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 28, 2010)

Gene said:


> lol that's how I played them too. No way I'm going to play a Japanese game (w/o subs) that's story focused. Plus the importing cost isn't worth it. Just saying dual tracks would be a nice option to have for the weeaboos here.



weeaboos is a fun word to say .



The World said:


> No, it's an RPG with action adventure elements.



Indeed .



DragonTiger said:


> I'd want a sub option just to be able to constantly hear Japanese Goofy



Is he really that hilarious in Japanese?



Bender said:


> I watched Naruto dub and One Piece dub and it almost made me fall asleep



Opinions opinions my dear watson. Some people enjoy the dubs while others outright hate it.

Let's just leave it at at that and move on please.



Beastly said:


> some english voices actually sound wayy better than their japanese counterparts jus sayin



Agreed .



Fraust said:


> Some. Not even most if you take away the Disney characters.



To each their own.



Mickey Mouse said:


> Kairi's japanese voice sucks.
> 
> 7th Heaven dude is the perfect Riku.



Riku's dub voice is epic.



Moondoggie said:


> I admit I'm use to the japanese voice from playing the jp version, but I think that most of the voices in the trailer were ok other then Aqua's opening monologue which sounded really off to me. But they do say that VA's sometimes have to grow into their new roles. I'm even getting use to nimoy.
> 
> First time hearing Bret Iwan's Mickey.



I never played the jp games, was patient enough to wait for the english versions of the games.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2010)

Iwan has a lot to live up to, Allwine was the Mickey Mouse of our generation, there have only been 5 mickeys and he has to carry the legacy.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 29, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Iwan has a lot to live up to, Allwine was the Mickey Mouse of our generation, there have only been 5 mickeys and he has to carry the legacy.



Very true, there's always this nice feeling when a character especially as popular as Mickey are voiced by one person for years and years like Allwine did. You kind of just associate his/her voice with the character. Plus in interviews we see that the these veteran VAs feel that connection too which is nice. 

@Baby Naruto: Hm, patience didn't really play a role for me. I am kind of use to playing both the jp and us/eu versions. They sometimes bring a different experience. Though I have nothing against those that wait for their respective versions, all preference imo.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 29, 2010)

found it on KHinsider

ALSO Nomura says 





> Nomura: "Nintendo came to us in regards to making a Kingdom Hearts game for the 3DS... One thing I will say about Kingdom Hearts 3D is that it takes place in the same time as the current games."


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 29, 2010)

Moondoggie said:


> Baby Naruto: Hm, patience didn't really play a role for me. I am kind of use to playing both the jp and us/eu versions. They sometimes bring a different experience. Though I have nothing against those that wait for their respective versions, all preference imo.



I never even knew that Kingdom Hearts was a Japanese game series back when I bought Kingdom Hearts 1 & 2, so it helped, lol.

Not to mention importing is way too expensive for me.



noobthemusical said:


> found it on KHinsider
> 
> ALSO Nomura says



Cool news. I want a KH game for the PS3 plz.


----------



## Darth (Jul 29, 2010)

Aww that's right, Wayne Allwine died of Diabetes. 

Damn. He was an excellent Mickey. His last voice acting performance was 358/2 Days?

Iwan has a lot to live up to.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2010)

> Aww that's right, Wayne Allwine died of Diabetes.


He did the voice work for Re: CoM practically from his hospital bed

Which made it hilarious to throw in the faces of everyone who said "mickey sounded like he dying in Re: CoM"




> Damn. He was an excellent Mickey. His last voice acting performance was 358/2 Days?


Yeah and he practically dead so that's why he only does in game expressions and all his scenes were text based





> Iwan has a lot to live up to.


In-fucking-deed

There have only been *3* Mickeys.  Walt Disney Himself, Jimmy McDonald (try to remember all those old mickey mouse cartoons and they were probably him, he did motherfucking MICKEY AND THE SEAL) and Allwine who was at it from the 70's.

I do not exagerrate when I say he was the Mickey of our generation.  He did EVERY mickey voice of our lifetime, all those cartoons on tv, the voice overs, everything.  Try to remember a Mickey Mouse voice you heard in your lifetime that wasn't from before you were born and it was Allwine.

Now Iwan has to do that for the next generation


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 29, 2010)

Well I just hope he sounds the same like the old mickey voice, or even better if possible ^_^.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 29, 2010)

I want the next kh game for the ps3 and he cant be better than the original mickey


----------



## Corran (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2010)

Do want. Maybe I'll get used to English VA's after a while, but until then I prefer the Japanese.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 30, 2010)

I forget where I saw it, but there was a low quality vid of Disney on Ice that somebody uploaded to youtube. It with Iwan voicing Mickey, and he sounded just fine. There's nothing to worry about.

I'll post it when I find it.

EDIT:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDDmTu6leEI&feature=PlayList&p=65507CA81160EDC4&index=0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 30, 2010)

Beastly said:


> I want the next kh game for the ps3



Agreed. That would definitely make me want to get a PS3.



Corran said:


>



It sucks that it won't be available for purchase in the U.S.



Itachi^ said:


> Do want. Maybe I'll get used to English VA's after a while



Join the Dark Size luke .



DragonTiger said:


> I forget where I saw it, but there was a low quality vid of Disney on Ice that somebody uploaded to youtube. It with Iwan voicing Mickey, and he sounded just fine. There's nothing to worry about.
> 
> I'll post it when I find it.
> 
> EDIT:


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 30, 2010)

KH3D takes place during KH: coded? Another Nomura mind fuck.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 30, 2010)

Speaking of KH3D



> - KH3D was created after Nintendo approached Tetsuya Nomura. Nomura has a unique idea for this game.
> - KH3D will occur in the same timeline as current games.
> - The two main characters will be Sora and Riku. Throughout the game, the two appear to be "alternating", creating a system of two people.
> - This story is full of mystery, and will be beyond expectations. Due to the timeline, players will have to think hard about the idea, as to not be fooled.
> ...


----------



## Saturday (Jul 30, 2010)

i played the psp version in japanese. It's fun game


----------



## Beastly (Jul 30, 2010)

Corran said:


>



holy jesus xD

I wish we could get that


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 30, 2010)

On another note which may not be new to you guys...

I just learned BBS doesn't have infrastructure mode meaning you can't do International play.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2010)

I play alot of games in Japanese, but Kingdom Hearts wouldn't be the same without the all Disney characters sounding like their movie counterparts.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2010)

yeah James Woods as Hades, there is no Seiyu that could top him in that role


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 30, 2010)

greenbeast44 said:


> i played the psp version in japanese. It's fun game



Too impatient to wait for the much cheaper U.S. Release?



Beastly said:


> holy jesus xD
> 
> I wish we could get that



I hope we do get that.



noobthemusical said:


> On another note which may not be new to you guys...
> 
> I just learned BBS doesn't have infrastructure mode meaning you can't do International play.



Does that mean that a U.S. PSP would not be able to play the E.U. version of the Game?



Sephiroth said:


> I play alot of games in Japanese, but Kingdom Hearts wouldn't be the same without the all Disney characters sounding like their movie counterparts.



I don't play any games in Japanese, but I do agree with you about the disney characters sounding the same as their english counterparts.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 30, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> yeah James Woods as Hades, there is no Seiyu that could top him in that role



yea james woods is like one of the best english voices in the KH series


----------



## The World (Jul 30, 2010)

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII LOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVEEEEEEEEEEE JAMES WOODZ! JAMES WOODZ!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cfAY0cxcI8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 30, 2010)

Beastly said:


> yea james woods is like one of the best english voices in the KH series



Yeah, he's good. I like Sora's dub voice actor better though.



The World said:


> IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII LOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVEEEEEEEEEEE JAMES WOODZ! JAMES WOODZ!


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2010)

He appeared in a 3rd one recently


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 30, 2010)

Baby Naruto said:


> Does that mean that a U.S. PSP would not be able to play the E.U. version of the Game?
> 
> .



No we can still do that.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2010)

ah damn I heard Sword in the Stone and Jungle Book were almost in BBS  Those would have been great


----------



## Micha (Jul 30, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ah damn I heard Sword in the Stone and Jungle Book were almost in BBS  Those would have been great



For real? That would have been so awesome! *Sigh*


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 31, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> He appeared in a 3rd one recently



That episode was not entirely focused around him though.



noobthemusical said:


> No we can still do that.



Glad to hear that. I might thinking about importing it, if the booklet thingy and the back cover art is in english.



Mickey Mouse said:


> ah damn I heard Sword in the Stone and Jungle Book were almost in BBS  Those would have been great



What's your source?



Micha said:


> For real? That would have been so awesome! *Sigh*



Yeah, it would have been .


----------



## Velocity (Jul 31, 2010)

Baby Naruto said:


> Does that mean that a U.S. PSP would not be able to play the E.U. version of the Game?



No, but it does mean no online multiplayer. Although I s'pose there IS always that Ad Hoc Party thing.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 31, 2010)

The World said:


> IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII LOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVEEEEEEEEEEE JAMES WOODZ! JAMES WOODZ!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cfAY0cxcI8[/YOUTUBE]



lol i loved that family guy episode of james woods


----------



## Castiel (Jul 31, 2010)

Baby Naruto said:


> What's your source?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hymblpWaRY[/YOUTUBE]

SitS was in an interview I lost the link to


----------



## Beastly (Jul 31, 2010)

The jungle book world looks sweet

y'd they take it out???


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 1, 2010)

Probably time constraints or maybe Nomura felt it didn't fit with the theme of th game.

Hell what is the theme of the game?


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 2, 2010)

The Translation of the Summary of Nomura's interview, by a guy from KHinsider.



> The story behind how they got started on development for KH3D (temporary title) was that Nintendo talked to them really enthusiastically about it, and SE wanted to jump on board and they asked them if they could make something for this hardware.
> 
> Since they were asked to do something with KH, that will be the starting point for the game, but they are planning on expanding it to titles other than KH.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## The World (Aug 5, 2010)

I never got half of these.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm fairly certain half of those are story rewards


----------



## The World (Aug 5, 2010)

I never finished the second game. 

I should go do that.


----------



## The World (Aug 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9w9kROe75M[/YOUTUBE]

Aqua doesn't sound so bad. 

I'll probably be abusing Ventus with his brute strengtf. 

Using Magic sucks so Aqua will be a chore.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 5, 2010)

The World said:


> I never finished the second game.
> 
> I should go do that.



I beat the second game in a week.....


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2010)

^ You choose them at the start menu ie before the match.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 5, 2010)

You need to play as all 3 to get the true ending, so I'm gonna play all 3.

and in the official order (Terra then Ven then Aqua)


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2010)

I see you are punctual as well.


----------



## The World (Aug 5, 2010)

Aqua is last? D: What a downer. She should have been middle or first to get her over with quickly.

Terra looks badass in that full armor. :33


----------



## Castiel (Aug 5, 2010)

Aqua is essentially the true protagonist of the game, also her ending is really the most vital, with Terra and Ven's endings acting as set up to the Aqua only playable finale.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 6, 2010)

This games comes out Sept 7th right? Good, I'm really looking foward to this new side boss.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 6, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> ^ You choose them at the start menu ie before the match.



Alright, thanks for that. I hope my friend beats the game quickly, so I can borrow it and his PSP.



Mickey Mouse said:


> You need to play as all 3 to get the true ending, so I'm gonna play all 3.
> 
> and in the official order (Terra then Ven then Aqua)



Thanks for listing the official order *saves to notepad*.



Masurao said:


> This game comes out Sept 7th right?
> 
> Good, I'm really looking forward to this new side boss.



Yup September 7th. And there's a side-boss?


----------



## The World (Aug 6, 2010)

Sephiroth + Ultimecia + Sin combo.


----------



## fireking77 (Aug 6, 2010)

*WOw..i need to get a psp first lol
and then i will get this haha lol*


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 7, 2010)

The World said:


> Sephiroth + Ultimecia + Sin combo.



Oh wow . Any English Gameplay Footage for the Secret Boss Combo Battle(s) yet?


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2010)

I cant wait.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 7, 2010)

Shirou Emiya said:


> Oh wow . Any English Gameplay Footage for the Secret Boss Combo Battle(s) yet?



I don't actually think the boss is like that, unless he's seen Vids I haven't...

You can see the boss in the first trailer of E3.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9JSMonOm7c[/YOUTUBE]

3:03-3:14


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 8, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> I don't actually think the boss is like that, unless he's seen Vids I haven't...
> 
> You can see the boss in the first trailer of E3.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2010)

That is the secret side story boss.


----------



## The World (Aug 8, 2010)

I was just joking. 

And hoping.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 9, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> That is the secret side story boss.



ohhh . You "wording" made it sound like he was the storyline final boss xD.


----------



## Bender (Aug 9, 2010)

Hearing Aqua's voice is like listening to a mentally retarded tone deaf 6-year old play the piano. 


EDIT:

Oh, that's the old trailer


DUDE never post that fucking trailer again

Voice acting in that one is ghastly as fuck.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 9, 2010)

NOMURA says


> "KH Reoded, which is set for release on 10/7, is almost complete as far as development goes. We're currently working on the packaging and promotions. The approach has changed a bit this time to light taste."



Also the beta design of the box art, which will NOT be the final design


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2010)

Is that 10/7 for Nippon onry?


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 11, 2010)

Just thought I'd let those of us who SUCK need a little help know that the official guide is can be bought on Gamestop for $20, and it ships on that last day of august.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 11, 2010)

Guides are for punks.
Real [wo]men use GameFaqs.


----------



## Bender (Aug 11, 2010)

Nah, I talk to numbskulls when I need help on a game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 11, 2010)

My psp broke, noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## fireking77 (Aug 11, 2010)

guide are for noob lol


----------



## Castiel (Aug 11, 2010)

I got a guide for the first two games (I was 12 and 15 respectively), now I feel almost compelled to get it just so my bookshelf is "complete"


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2010)

The only reason I got the strategy guide for KHI was so I could make that cool gummi ship I saw in it. :ho


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 13, 2010)

So guys apparently RPG land gave BBS an 8/10.


> Gameplay	Great(8)
> Story	Excellent(9)
> Graphics	Legendary(10)
> Sound/Music	Very Good(7)
> Replay Value	Great(8)




And Level magazine gave it an 8/10 as well.

Now if only Yahtzee would review it.


----------



## The World (Aug 13, 2010)

How about no.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2010)

I love yahtzee, but all he would do is harp on how much he doesn't like JRPGs or Nomura's character designs, there really is no point.

I'd rather see him tear apart games I don't like


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 14, 2010)

I actually like it when he hates.

But all things considered since it's not a straight up JRPG maybe he wouldn't instant hate it (I know he still probably would but whatever)...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2010)

he hated on TWEWY, there's a fair chance he'd hate on this.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 14, 2010)

He liked the gameplay of it.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 15, 2010)

BBS or 358/2, which do you guys predict you'll end up liking more?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 15, 2010)

Definately BBS


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 15, 2010)

Played 358/2 and I can already tell that I'll prefer BBS.


----------



## The World (Aug 15, 2010)

BBS looks a whole lot better.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 15, 2010)

Any expectations with 3D?


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 15, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Just thought I'd let those of us who SUCK need a little help know that the official guide is can be bought on Gamestop for $20, and it ships on that last day of august.



Fixed (I URLed the link of the guide within the image).



Sephiroth said:


> My psp broke, noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.



D: *turns into cloud*

You can beat me up until you feel better .



noobthemusical said:


> So guys apparently RPG land gave BBS an 8/10.
> 
> And Level magazine gave it an 8/10 as well.



Why do they get the game before us?


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 15, 2010)

They get it before us to build it's hype.

IIRC Re: Coded for Japan will be done by early September and they're only waiting for October to release it so it can get better publicity.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 15, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> They get it before us to build it's hype.



Are they allowed to share the "review copies" with friends and family?


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 16, 2010)

I highly doubt it.

It's bad for business, I mean a lot of the time there's probably a contract that says, if you leak your early edition you must pay X amount and the you will be sued for all your worth.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 16, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> I highly doubt it.
> 
> It's bad for business, I mean a lot of the time there's probably a contract that says, if you leak your early edition you must pay X amount and the you will be sued for all your worth.



Are they allowed to keep the review copy as soon as it's the day of the street date?

And once it is the street date, they can then share it, right?


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 16, 2010)

Also


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2010)

Image captions are hilariously bad


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 17, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Also



You did not answer my new questions......


----------



## Corran (Aug 17, 2010)

Got my BBS: Special Edition pre-ordered and paid for


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 17, 2010)

Shirou Emiya said:


> You did not answer my new questions......



That wasn't meant as a reply to you.

Also whether they can keep is most likely a company by company basis, but all things considered they pretty much pay for it with publicity they give it so I see no reason the reviewer can't keep it.

Though I suppose it might technically belong to the company the reviewer works for and not the reviewer himself.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 17, 2010)

Are there any new english trailers for the game yet?



Corran said:


> Got my BBS: Special Edition pre-ordered and paid for



I'll be asking for the GameStop Exclusive PSP Bundle Pack when Christmas comes along, since I don't actually own a PSP yet.

Or an Used 40 GB PS3 + 1 or 2 used PS3 games.



noobthemusical said:


> That wasn't meant as a reply to you.



I never said I thought it was, I knew that.



noobthemusical said:


> Also whether they can keep it is most likely a company by company basis, but all things considered they pretty much pay for it with publicity they give it so I see no reason the reviewer can't keep it.
> 
> Though I suppose it might technically belong to the company the reviewer works for and not the reviewer himself.



Okay, thanks for the answer. I doubt I'd ever get chosen for a game reviewing job, but it doesn't hurt to know.


----------



## Micha (Aug 17, 2010)

Shirou Emiya said:


> Are there any new english trailers for the game yet?



For BBS? Yeah, there is. I can't give a link to it because i'm posting from my PSP. 

I been hearing alot of people say Aqua's english voice sounds bad, but I don't think it's all that bad. I'm just glad they didn't hire Miley Cyrus to do it.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 17, 2010)

Micha said:


> For BBS? Yeah, there is. I can't give a link to it because i'm posting from my PSP.
> 
> I been hearing alot of people say Aqua's english voice sounds bad, but I don't think it's all that bad. I'm just glad they didn't hire Miley Cyrus to do it.



I meant new as in anything made in August.


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 17, 2010)

Micha said:


> For BBS? Yeah, there is. I can't give a link to it because i'm posting from my PSP.
> 
> I been hearing alot of people say Aqua's english voice sounds bad, but I don't think it's all that bad.* I'm just glad they didn't hire Miley Cyrus to do it.*



!!!


----------



## Rikishi (Aug 17, 2010)

^ I second that notion.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 17, 2010)

That's a truly horrific thought.


----------



## Micha (Aug 17, 2010)

Shirou Emiya said:


> I meant new as in anything made in August.



Ooops, i'm sorry. I should have read the post more thoroughly...:x


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 17, 2010)

Here's the official english dub of the intro/opening.

[YOUTUBE]hJkh3vtkgDM[/YOUTUBE]



Micha said:


> Ooops, i'm sorry. I should have read the post more thoroughly...:x



It's alright.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 18, 2010)

My psp works. :33


----------



## geG (Aug 18, 2010)

Shirou Emiya said:


> Here's the official english dub of the intro/opening.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]hJkh3vtkgDM[/YOUTUBE]



That's just the Japanese opening


----------



## Fraust (Aug 18, 2010)

Never understood spoiling things in a game you're going to get eventually and not just enjoying it more when you have it in your hands.

To each their own, though.


----------



## Corran (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah I've gone on media blackout for BBS now since its not long before we will be playing it. Not point spoiling the story for myself.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 20, 2010)

Shirou Emiya said:


> Are there any new english trailers for the game yet?



Ask you shall receive the latest and supposedly last trailer of the game until it is released.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQkA3_FIRF0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2010)

That's not Christopher Lee


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 21, 2010)

I heard it's Corry Burton.

Also here's the same trailer as posted above but with about 15 seconds of extra stuff.


----------



## Bender (Aug 24, 2010)

My ears were raped and heart was crushed





*BRAVO* 


Square-Enix


BRAVO


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 25, 2010)

So that's a  good thing I assume?


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 25, 2010)

Geg said:


> That's just the Japanese opening



Whoops wrong link!

[YOUTUBE]m0Yf-kvZLWE[/YOUTUBE]



noobthemusical said:


> here's the same trailer as posted above but with about 15 seconds of extra stuff.



Thanks for posting the final trailer !


----------



## Bender (Aug 25, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> So that's a  good thing I assume?



I'll repeat it again

MY

EARS





WERE


RAPED


----------



## B00M (Aug 25, 2010)

They need, to make KH3 for the next generation consoles (xbox 360, PS3) etc.
I mean, they should stop focusing so much on Final Fantasy and release KH3 already.
They, are bringing out all these games when one of their biggest sellers is aching for a sequel but, they won't follow through.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 25, 2010)

B00M said:


> They need, to make KH3 for the next generation consoles (xbox 360, PS3) etc.
> 
> I mean, they should stop focusing so much on Final Fantasy and release KH3 already.
> 
> They, are bringing out all these games when one of their biggest sellers is aching for a sequel but, they won't follow through.



You don't like Birth by Sleep then?

It might not be a sequel and PSP Exclusive, but it's very good right?


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 1, 2010)

6 days guys


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Sep 3, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> 6 days guys



Only 4 days left now .


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 3, 2010)

Getting it today.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Sep 3, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Getting it today.



How? The game's not out for another 4 days.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 3, 2010)

NYC baby, we get everything early


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Sep 3, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> NYC baby, we get everything early



You smug happy....._bastard_ .


----------



## Bender (Sep 3, 2010)

GODDAMN you CMTF 

*Wish he could get PSP fixed faster*


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 3, 2010)

Shirou Emiya said:


> You smug happy....._bastard_ .



Haha my first psp game in forever so it'll be nice


----------



## Castiel (Sep 3, 2010)

Just paid off my reserve


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 3, 2010)

Curses, only the patched version is up.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 3, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Getting it today.



 .......


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm actually hyped about this game, something I normally don't get. Just 7 days left in the UK.


----------



## The World (Sep 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEpJhEs1NqQ[/YOUTUBE]

Vs.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcfo6HZnvOM[/YOUTUBE]

Fuck you gamespot.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 4, 2010)

Did I miss something?  Gamespot review was great.

edit: ok watched both vids.  The reviews were virtually identical in every way


----------



## The World (Sep 4, 2010)

Gamespot gave it a 7.5/10 

IGN gave it 8.5/10 much fairer review. 

Even G4 gave it 4/5.


----------



## Cash (Sep 4, 2010)

I didnt see the overuse of triangle that made the 2nd game too easy. thats good. Already looks better than the shitfest DS game.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 4, 2010)

oh you're talking about number scores like if they fucking matter.  I see.


----------



## The World (Sep 4, 2010)

They do. I've browsed gamespot for almost 10 years and giving the game 7.5 means they consider it just slightly above mediocre. 

Then again IGN has a tendency to inflate their numbered reviews for no reason.(probably payed by sponsors)

Whatever I'll reserve my own judgment when I get the game. It's just their opinion anyway and my point from earlier was fuck their opinion or rather fuck that fatass who gave the review.


----------



## Bender (Sep 4, 2010)

The World said:


> They do. I've browsed gamespot for almost 10 years and giving the game 7.5 means they consider it just slightly above mediocre.
> 
> Then again IGN has a tendency to inflate their numbered reviews for no reason.(probably payed by sponsors)



You have to be cautious about relying on IGN.com and as much as it makes me sick to agree with Mickey whack self he's right somewhat. IGN were the ones who gave KHII the average rating when it first came out and calling it less impressive and it' reaction commands a rip off of RE4(or something of the sort). Even RPG.net called them clinically insane for their crap rating of KHII.


----------



## The World (Sep 4, 2010)

I never rely on one site's ratings. I research a game thoroughly when I'm going to buy one and browse many review sites to see if it's complete shit or somewhat of a decent play.

What saddens me is Terra's voice is horrible.   Damn lazy English dubbers. 

Also SE really needs to fix that camera.


----------



## Bender (Sep 4, 2010)

The World said:


> Damn lazy Square-Enix.



*Fixed

Dude have you seen their recent statements about how Americans should be given "macho heroes"? After seeing that piece of news I'm not surprised in the least bit.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Sep 4, 2010)

Bender said:


> *Fixed
> 
> Dude have you seen their recent statements about how Americans should be given "macho heroes"? After seeing that piece of news I'm not surprised in the least bit.



Isn't Terra "macho" enough? If he got anymore macho'er, then he'd be super slow. That goes for any of their main characters. I mean, macho men can't pull of impressively super fast, speed blitzing, witty attacks and manuevers like guys like Cloud, Sora, and Zidane.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 4, 2010)

Got it but haven't played it, to tired last night. Tonight tho I'll try gettig a few hours in.


----------



## Bender (Sep 4, 2010)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Isn't Terra "macho" enough?



Not enough for Enix.  



> If he got anymore macho'er, then he'd be super slow. That goes for any of their main characters. I mean, macho men can't pull of impressively super fast, speed blitzing, witty attacks and manuevers like guys like Cloud, Sora, and Zidane.



I think the entire SE staff going to see "The Expendables" made them want to come this decision.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Sep 4, 2010)

So what degraded it with a total of 2.5 points was long loading times (forgetting that this is for a portable console), a camera which "can be a nuisance", a lot of reptition in enviroments and music (forgetting that this game is proberly the longest in the series, with three different campaigns to play through) and one characters voice acting out of a cast of about 150.

...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 4, 2010)

Loading time is a bitch but I can't complain about much else.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 5, 2010)

Been playing the game for 10 hours now, and I'm presently surprised by it. Somehow, and I don't even know how or why, but Birth by Sleep doesn't fall into some awful pit like the other games, post-Kingdom Hearts I. There's no awful intro segment that lasts fucking hours, the story isn't held back until the end of the game, and it's not so easy that blind people can beat it. I think Terra's voice is fucking awful, but the gameplay is very diverse and fun.

I know I'm going to have a problem when the Nomura twists start kicking in (especially with the new NA/EU boss) but for now, when it isn't pulling retcons and cliffhangers, it's very, very good. I hope the main KH team has taken notice on how to accomplish this, because no future game should be weaker than BbS and all the things it does right. The main game is a little too easy for Terra after you beat the Wheel Master, but the Mirage Arena has a lot of optional challenge to it.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 5, 2010)

^Agree on most points. Terra voice...what the fuck? Emotional less much?


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm gonna have to wait a little before I can get BBS, but that's ok. I'm in no rush.

I generally do not rely on website reviews either. I like to play and judge a game for myself.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 5, 2010)

Camera can be a real pain in the ass...


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2010)

How did you get it so early crazy? I thought you was from BK like me?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 5, 2010)

Gamestore near me.


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2010)

Where's that? I preodered my BBS at the Gamestop in the Junction on Flatbush.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 5, 2010)

Gamechamp 86st between 6th and 7th. Bay ridge. 

They always get games early *Use to work there *


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2010)

Bay ridge huh? Alright I might check it out. (I'm probably still going to get it at Gamestop though because it comes out in 2 days and I'm just that lazy. )


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 5, 2010)

Haha yeah but def a good spot for early games. Had spider-man since Wednesday and KH on Thursday. Halo this Wednesday too


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2010)

Haha you definitely got the hook up.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 6, 2010)

Birth by Sleep is exceeding all my expectations.

Gorgeous, awesome game. The fact that they ripped off Star Wars is making me cringe, though


----------



## DragonTiger (Sep 6, 2010)

How so? I'm not disagreeing, I just haven't noticed or heard that comparison yet.

Just curious.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2010)

Terra obviously becoming all evil...


----------



## DragonTiger (Sep 6, 2010)

Hm, that's knda vague, but I come to think of it I can think of other parallels to that.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 6, 2010)

Actually it might be Xehanorts grand theft me that made the similarity.

In case you didn't know possession is one of the Emperor's abilities, and the fact that after getting "killed" he comes back stronger than ever.

You could even make a case about him having a giant space armada...

Also the whole speech he gives Terra about giving in to darkness that's what Palpatine did to both Anakin and Luke.


Also The Camera is KH's 1 true weakness anyone have hopes they'll fix it by 3DS or KH3?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2010)

This camera is fucking ANNOYING...ugh don't remember hating it this much in KH2


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 6, 2010)

Bigger Screen?

Easier to adjust?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2010)

Def easier to adjust on ps2...real pain in the fucking ass.


----------



## Bender (Sep 6, 2010)

Vanitas=Darth Maul


----------



## Castiel (Sep 6, 2010)

lack of 2nd analog stick


----------



## Naruto (Sep 6, 2010)

I just abuse the lock feature. Not perfect, but works fine.

As for the star wars comparisons:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Darkness and Light are suddenly talked about as if it was the force.

Keyblade Masters being essentially Jedi.

Xehanort being Palpatine.

Xehanort's speeches to Terra are very much like the ones Palpatine fed to Luke and Anakin.

Palpatine EU material is very close to BBS's plot.




The list goes on. Again, it's still a very good game, but this isn't the first time squeenix mimics Star Wars and it's not something I'm comfortable with.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 6, 2010)

Started playing this game in Critical Mode...my god, even the PEONS take 10 hits to die! but I ain't no bitch, sticking with it! (plus I already gone too far into the game )


----------



## DragonTiger (Sep 6, 2010)

Holy shit, they managed to get Hayden Panettiere back for the less that one sentence line Kairi has in the game. Kudos SE.

And after hearing Aqua's voice enough, I can say it's thouroughly grown on me. I was so sure I was going to hate it, but now I'm actually enjoying her VA. Same goes for Terra and MX, but I wouldn't say I'm enjoying them. Just tolerating them.

It sucks about Christopher Lee, though. I was so sure he would be back for good after Days...


----------



## Bender (Sep 6, 2010)

Naruto said:


> I just abuse the lock feature. Not perfect, but works fine.
> 
> As for the star wars comparisons:
> 
> ...



The star Wars comparison came hella early for me when Game Informer did an article on "Birth by sleep".


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't know how many of you guys can help me, but I'm trying to fill up the Report Book for Terra, and I guess I need some aid here.

First, there are a few abilities/commands I have no clue how to get. In particular, I'm missing Focus Block, Absolute Zero, Ragnarok, and Meteor. Does anybody have any idea on how to make those? They're not items you can find in chests, and I've cleared all of the chests in Terra's game, so I know this for a fact.

Also, does anybody have any tips on where those fuckers who help you get ice cream spawn on the worlds? I'm missing almost every single ice cream.


----------



## Luciana (Sep 6, 2010)

i know some spam at the entrance of castle Cinderella is going to, on the fountain exactly.
i got absolute zero from a chest on Disney town o,o ,underground is placed on a high place. 

i'm going to check other places for the ice-cream, cannot remember very well xD.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 6, 2010)

Holy shit, I've known every voice actor except for Kairi's. I just got into Heroes over the last month and about done so I've heard Hayden a ton. Then I read a couple posts back and get the bomb dropped on me that she does Kairi's voice and I can't hear it AT ALL. She's annoying in a lot of heroes, but now I guess I like her again.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 7, 2010)

Bender said:


> Vanitas=Darth Maul



Pssh Vanitas is Luuke Skywalker, you know that clone of Luke from the Thrawn saga that lasted one fight.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 7, 2010)

Luciana said:


> i know some spam at the entrance of castle Cinderella is going to, on the fountain exactly.
> i got absolute zero from a chest on Disney town o,o ,underground is placed on a high place.
> 
> i'm going to check other places for the ice-cream, cannot remember very well xD.




Actually, I got Absolute Zero. I confused it with another. I'm missing Meteor Shower, Ragnarok, and Focus Guard. I'm also missing a finisher and a D-Link, but I think those 
*Spoiler*: __ 



are given to you during the final boss fight.




Also, does anyone know how to go beyond level 29 and 30 in the Mirage Arena? I've done everything the game allows there thus far, and I'm stuck at level 28..


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 7, 2010)

Hooray, it's out for all now. :33


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2010)

Fucking camera/controls annoy the shit out of me. Especially when facing bosses.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 7, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Fucking camera/controls annoy the shit out of me. Especially when facing bosses.



Yeah I'm about an hour in and I'm already finding it a pain in the ass.

Still nothing compared to Kh1 that shit was so bad, that monstro may have honestly been the hardest level for me because DAMN you could not see where to move next.


----------



## Cash (Sep 7, 2010)

The opening looks similar to the end of KH2. This was the KH3 we been waiting on?


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 7, 2010)

It's KH0


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm playing Terra's route now. I just finished the Colosseum earlier and now I'm in the Deep Space world with Stitch. Proud Mode is actually a bit difficult this time. But that's chalked up to no Reaction Commands and no support abilities like Second Chance.


----------



## stardust (Sep 8, 2010)

I am very pleased to say that for the first time since, well, the first game, I have avoided all spoilers. I shall be playing it next week with a clear and fresh mind.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 8, 2010)

wow levels make all the difference now.  At level 3 Wheel Master took me down in 5 hits, but at level 4 he could do it in 10.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Sep 8, 2010)

Released in the UK in a couple of days. Which character has the best campaign? Like hell I'm going to play firstime as Terra just cause Nomura "said so".


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 8, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> wow levels make all the difference now.  At level 3 Wheel Master took me down in 5 hits, but at level 4 he could do it in 10.



No kidding, and some boss fights like Zack and Braig actually give me a tough time.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 8, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> wow levels make all the difference now.  At level 3 Wheel Master took me down in 5 hits, but at level 4 he could do it in 10.



Maybe it's just me but wheel master seems harder than the musical instrument boss.

That could just be cause I accidentally over leveled.

When I'm done with the game I'm gonna play it on crit again but this time I'll use No Exp just to see how hard it could be.



FalseMemorySyndrome said:


> Released in the UK in a couple of days. Which character has the best campaign? Like hell I'm going to play firstime as Terra just cause Nomura "said so".



All things considered I've heard that Aqua's story is harder than Terra's or Ventus', and also she usually deals with what happens after Terra and sometimes Ven mess the worlds up.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah I find myself thinking more strategically in this game, having to completely rethink my approach when fighting Braig and Sparky


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 8, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Maybe it's just me but wheel master seems harder than the musical instrument boss.
> 
> That could just be cause I accidentally over leveled.
> 
> When I'm done with the game I'm gonna play it on crit again but this time I'll use No Exp just to see how hard it could be.



I raped the Instrument Boss. But Wheel Master was a different story. Thank god by then I had Cura and Dark Haze for Terra.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 9, 2010)

ok just beat Terra's story, gonna start Ven's tomorrow.

In terms of just pure gameplay, BbS is hands down my favorite of the series so far.  Shotlock is awesome.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 9, 2010)

ShotLock



Mickey Mouse said:


> Yeah I find myself thinking more strategically in this game, having to completely rethink my approach when fighting Braig and Sparky



Oh God Braig, one tough friend.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 9, 2010)

toughest boss for me so far has been Eraqus, unless you grind like hell to overpower him you have to be at least a little bit skilled in movement.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 9, 2010)

In terms of VA (for Terra's story), I think Nimoy stole the whole show, he was great.  Terra was lackluster but he did alright near the end which leads me to think it was either bad directing or it took him a while to get the hang of it (like Epcar slowly getting better at his Billy Zane impression).  

Maybe it was the way he was written but I've really warmed up to surfer dude Braig.

Hamill was good but he didn't really do much.

also re: coded's box art revealed


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 9, 2010)

Holy Shit Bro's Zack was hard I kept dying cause I assumed I could probably tank/dodge/interrupt Hero's Pride.

Then I said Fuck it and Shot Locked every time he went Hero's.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 9, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Holy Shit Bro's Zack was hard I kept dying cause I assumed I could probably tank/dodge/interrupt Hero's Pride.
> 
> Then I said Fuck it and Shot Locked every time he went Hero's.



That's EXACTLY what I did.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2010)

When's coded even taking place?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 9, 2010)

I was thoroughly dissapointed by the fight with Lucifer, I loved that cat in the original movie and his fight was one of the ones I was most looking forward too 



crazymtf said:


> When's coded even taking place?



After KHII, it's what Mickey and co. do immediately once they return to Disney Castle.  It also explains the contents of the bottle message from the KHII ending, and sets up the events in the BbS secret movie.

Reason why Sora looks so young is because it's a digital copy of Sora encoded from Jiminy's Journal.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 9, 2010)

*IT'S FINALLY TIME*

Going to Gamestop tomorrow.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh man, BBS is so epically awesome! I finished Terra's story [Terra's final boss was hard as hell though]. Already started on Ven's story, currently at Radiant Garden. I LOVE this game, I think BBS might be my most favorite Kingdom Hearts game. Hardest bosses in Terra's story were Wheel Master, Zack, Eraqus, and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Xehanort


. Voice acting wise, it is pretty good. Although I think Ven, Master Xehanort, and Vanitas have the best voice actors in this game so far.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 10, 2010)

Ultimate Luffy said:


> Oh man, BBS is so epically awesome! I finished Terra's story [Terra's final boss was hard as hell though]. Already started on Ven's story, currently at Radiant Garden. I LOVE this game, I think BBS might be my most favorite Kingdom Hearts game. Hardest bosses in Terra's story were Wheel Master, Zack, Eraqus, and
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Master Xehanort is voiced by Lenord Nimoy aka Spock.  And I just finished Terra's story as well. Holy fuck, everything went straight to hell.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Sep 10, 2010)

Amazing game so far. I decided that I didn't want to know the whole main story of the game playing as Terra so I went as Ven as Aqua seemed a tad bit too tricky to play as on Proud mode. The Vanitas fight was fuking intense, with me having to grind nearly 7 levels just to have a chance at beating him. How long is each character's story? I've just completed Radiant Gardens and moves on to the next sector of worlds.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 10, 2010)

FalseMemorySyndrome said:


> Amazing game so far. I decided that I didn't want to know the whole main story of the game playing as Terra so I went as Ven as Aqua seemed a tad bit too tricky to play as on Proud mode. The Vanitas fight was fuking intense, with me having to grind nearly 7 levels just to have a chance at beating him. How long is each character's story? I've just completed Radiant Gardens and moves on to the next sector of worlds.



By the time I finished Terra's story, I was like 11+ hours in.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Sep 10, 2010)

basch71 said:


> By the time I finished Terra's story, I was like 11+ hours in.



So not too short in length?

Also how the hell do I beat this damn icecream minigame ??? 

I can't get more then 300. It's just SOOOO vague on what you have to do. Apparently I need to press it when it reaches the inner cycle, but i still fail. Can someone tell me how to do it please?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 10, 2010)

FalseMemorySyndrome said:


> So not too short in length?
> 
> Also how the hell do I beat this damn icecream minigame ???
> 
> I can't get more then 300. It's just SOOOO vague on what you have to do. Apparently I need to press it when it reaches the inner cycle, but i still fail. Can someone tell me how to do it please?



Well you have 3 stories to deal with, plus final episode once everybody is done. And if you include all the side stuff and leveling up, you'll be there for a while.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 10, 2010)

FalseMemorySyndrome said:


> So not too short in length?
> 
> Also how the hell do I beat this damn icecream minigame ???
> 
> I can't get more then 300. It's just SOOOO vague on what you have to do. Apparently I need to press it when it reaches the inner cycle, but i still fail. Can someone tell me how to do it please?



The ice cream mini-game is damn frustrating. I managed to beat it, but it took me longer than I had on ANY Kingdom Hearts-related minigame, I hate it! Anyway, I'll try to give you the best advice I can. My guess is that you are pressing the X button too soon, that's what I did. If you wait until it's at the innermost cycle and time your button presses right, you will score more points. I'm guessing my advice sucks, but it's really hard to describe about winning that minigame. Oh, and you have to score at least 1000 points to win.

As for the stories' length, I completed Terra's story in about 14-15 hours. If you play all the characters' scenarios, complete the final story, defeat all the optional bosses, collect all the Xehanort Reports, and go to the Mirage Arena, you are looking at a game that's 50-70 hours long!  It's deftinely the longest Kingdom Hearts game yet.

Right now, I'm playing Ven's scenario, and I am currently at Neverland. I like Ven's speedy gameplay and his story, he is an awesome character.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 10, 2010)

Mirage Arena definitely adds a few hours.

Considering it takes me about 8-9 minutes each event.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 10, 2010)

oh FYI for people who don't know, Mirage Arena is mandatory for people who want all Xehanort Reports (complete the level 3 challenge as Terra)


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 10, 2010)

Guys I need help I want to make Ice slide but I don't know where/how to get Blizzard Blade.
(wasted several minutes leveling Blizzard edge by mistake)
Anyone know?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 10, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Guys I need help I want to make Ice slide but I don't know where/how to get Blizzard Blade.
> (wasted several minutes leveling Blizzard edge by mistake)
> Anyone know?



GameFAQs to the rescue!



> ACTION COMMAND     | 1ST INGREDIENT    | 2ND INGREDIENT    |TYP| WHO |  %
> 
> | Ice Slide          | Blizzard Edge     | Air Slide         | F | TVA | 100 |
> 
> | Blizzaga          | Air Slide         | H | TVA | 100 |


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 10, 2010)

Going through the Let's play for BBS at the moment since I don't have a PSP. lol the way Yensid's eyes were during Mickey's first appearence you half expected him to reach across the table and start throttling him.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 10, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Going through the Let's play for BBS at the moment since I don't have a PSP. lol the way Yensid's eyes were during Mickey's first appearence you half expected him to reach across the table and start throttling him.





Fantasia was awesome.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Sep 11, 2010)

Damn you guys are all so lucky, I have to wait for my friend to buy the game and beat it before I can play it, or wait until my Birthday and hope my mom buys the GameStop Exclusive Bundle Pack.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2010)

So how long is each story? I'm about 7 hours in on Terra's and just finished capt. hook place. How many worlds I got left?


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 11, 2010)

2 or 3 if you count mirage arena as a world

Also guys hint if you want the to complete the trophies you should probably avoid 100% completion cause you need to finish in less than 80 hours.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> So how long is each story? I'm about 7 hours in on Terra's and just finished capt. hook place. How many worlds I got left?



wow you got through it quick.

you're basically done, just fight Eraqus then the final world opens up


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 11, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> So how long is each story? I'm about 7 hours in on Terra's and just finished capt. hook place. How many worlds I got left?



You got the battle with Eraqus and the Keyblade Graveyard, so you are almost at the end of Terra's story. I managed to beat Ven's story [it took about 10-11 hours]. Ven's final boss batle was FREAKING EPIC, even more epic than Terra's. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ven's ending was sad, poor Ven. Also, I was surprised to see Vanitas look like a dark Sora, it was pretty awesome.


 KH:BBS is the best KH game yet, no question about it. Now, it's time for me to try the hot Aqua's scenario!


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Sep 11, 2010)

This minigame makes absolutly NO SENSE D:

Ok, I apparently Have to hit X the moment it's about to reach the the button but, after retrying this about 500 times, I still don't get any points this way. NEVER. No points what so ever. Infact, I get more marks from just randomly spamming X. 

Am I doing something wrong? I've watched videos but they al just seem to do what i do, but with results included. Aparently I have to get 1000 points when my highscore is about 300 

Everyother other world is completed, just need to finish this one to move on to Neverland and this damn minigame is stopping my progress completly. Is it cause I'm playing Proud mode? Can someone just tell me what I must be doing wrong ;_;


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Sep 11, 2010)

^HAHAHA DISREGARD THAT, I SUCK COCKS

Srsly, after loads of trys I just eventually decided to just to connect with the rythm and, as cliche'd as this line is, after I just connected with it I scored a easy 1000. I just had to get intune with the song. Infact, I'd say that the minigame is actually pretty fun


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 11, 2010)

I need someone to make me a Vanitas chibi clone. I am not satisfied with my Roxas one anymore. 

Anyway, I've beaten Ven's and Terra's scenarios so far. Aqua's is supposed to be the most spoiler heavy, so I saved hers for last. Just started her game. I spent most of the day today training Terra and melding new commands to get better abilities via using the various crystals while melding. I've loved the final bosses so far and after much research I've finally been able to weave the plot together so it makes sense as it crosses into KH1. 

Once I beat Aqua's story I'll go back through all the files so I can get all the Xehanort Reports. I'm playing on Standard mode though, so I can't unlock the secret ending just by collecting the reports, unlike in Proud and Critical mode. I need to 100% the game in Standard mode if I wanna see it lol.

Though I already saw it on Youtube, so I don't care. But I still wanna get the most I can out of the game, so I'll probably 100% it anyway.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 11, 2010)

Started to play Ven's story on Critical mode, cuz I'm the boss.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 11, 2010)

basch71 said:


> Started to play Ven's story on Critical mode, cuz I'm the boss.



I should've done this. 

WHY DID I CHOOSE YOU STANDARD MODE.

WHY.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> wow you got through it quick.
> 
> you're basically done, just fight Eraqus then the final world opens up



Yeah don't level much, just in it for the story, lol. Thanks!


----------



## Awesome (Sep 11, 2010)

Just opened up the final world in Terra's story in the english version. At least Eraqus didn't destroy me like he did in the japanese version.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 11, 2010)

He was easier than expected to be honest I mean after Zack and Briag he was easier.

Also Meteor it's a fairly useless against bosses and will never get used to full potential since lets face it Terra's not the magic man

But it's great for filling up command styles makes the Arena so Easy


----------



## Awesome (Sep 11, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> He was easier than expected to be honest I mean after Zack and Briag he was easier.



What. I never died against Zack or Braig when I played. I died within the first five seconds of Eraqus when I first played because I didn't know what to expect.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2010)

died like 25 times against Eraqus, guy was a beast


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2010)

also EXP Walker is broken


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 11, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> died like 25 times against Eraqus, guy was a beast



No shit.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 11, 2010)

Awesome said:


> What. I never died against Zack or Braig when I played. I died within the first five seconds of Eraqus when I first played because I didn't know what to expect.



Really? Cause Dude Hero's Pride has to be the most annoying attack ever.

Also guys why is it that they don't show us young Xehanort's face?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2010)

Fuck this...I died like 10 times on the final boss. I'ma just give up.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 12, 2010)

Hang in there, you will beat him once you get the pattern down.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 12, 2010)

lol first boss of the game is Maleficen't evil spinning wheel of doom.I never would have saw that coming

i'll probably regret the 200 dollars I just spent at Gamestop later...but for right now, it's sweet sweet nostalgia


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 12, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Really? Cause Dude Hero's Pride has to be the most annoying attack ever.
> 
> Also guys why is it that they don't show us young Xehanort's face?



Because we know how he looks like in KH2? And plus it's a gigantic spoiler since


*Spoiler*: __ 




he's now in Terra's body and most of his features also came with him.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok just beat Ven's story on Proud.  Much, much easier than Terra's story, only ever died because I didn't figure out what the fuck you were supposed to do to finish off Vanitas.

Going over the voices, Jesse does a good enough job as Ven, about as good as he does Roxas, no complaints.  They added scenes with Eraqus and Hamill does really well.  Iwan is a great Mickey.  Nimoy continues to be awesome.

Special note on HJO, I think he did very well as Vanitas.  His natural speaking voice sounds sinister when compared to the tone he uses with Sora, also he pulled off the laugh and general crazy evil well (his taunts during the final boss fight)




also just started Aqua's story on Proud.  jesus this is much harder than the other two campaigns (Terra's was a bit challenging, and Ven's was piss easy), but this is just brutal for me.  I hate to imagine how Critical Aqua plays.  But I'm going to hang in there since I would rather die against a boss fifty times than waste the amount of time it would take to get 100% in the journal to unlock the true ending.




crazymtf said:


> Fuck this...I died like 10 times on the final boss. I'ma just give up.



when it doubt always use shotlock

always





Emperor Joker said:


> lol first boss of the game is Maleficen't evil spinning wheel of doom.I never would have saw that coming
> 
> i'll probably regret the 200 dollars I just spent at Gamestop later...but for right now, it's *sweet sweet nostalgia*


I love that they included Maleficent's pig henchmen from the original movie


basch71 said:


> Because we know how he looks like in KH2? And plus it's a gigantic spoiler since
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Not what he means at all, he means what Xehanort himself looked like as a teenager in the flashback.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Sep 12, 2010)

Finished Ven's story on Proud mode last night. I'm glad I picked it to play as first, as it gives you glimpses of Terra's story, the main part of the plot, without spoiling everything in one play through. Christ the fights with


*Spoiler*: __ 



Vanitus at the end were beyound hardcore. I was originally under the mindset that I should at least be level 40 before confronting the endgame, but I decide to rush to it the moment after you learn that you're really the X-Blade. He just kept killing me in about three hits, so I had to really base the two battles around speed, attacking and immedietly retreating out of range.




Going to play as Terra now to understand the whole Master Xehanort side of the story. Then, obviously Aqua.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 12, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Fuck this...I died like 10 times on the final boss. I'ma just give up.



Use Shotlock it is your friend. In fact Terra should really have Shotlock on the list of things that are precious to him, hell all 3 of them should have it on the list.


Also I finally decided that I didn't really want to use Ultima Keyblade (I'll save that for the secret bosses) against MX and just said F it and beat Terra's story, that Armor is Badass

Starting Ventus now.

Also I think Photobucket killed a lot of smileys.

Also I just noticed does anyone else think that the sky that's created by Roxas one attack  in his boss battle looks like the sky of Graveyard?


----------



## Awesome (Sep 12, 2010)

Can you beat one story on critical and unlock the secret ending? I'm about to start Ven and I'll do it on critical it does.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome said:


> Can you beat one story on critical and unlock the secret ending? I'm about to start Ven and I'll do it on critical it does.



No, you need to beat all their scenarios on Proud or Critical + get all the Xehanort Reports + Xehanort Letter in order to unlock the secret ending. In Standard Mode you have to do all that + 100% the entire game. Proud and Critical just makes it easier to unlock the secret ending because you don't have to 100% the Trinity Report. But in order to get all the Xehanort Reports + Xehanort Letter you need to play all three scenarios. And to get the secret ending they all need to be played on the same difficulty.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 12, 2010)

Fighting Vanitas for the first time on Critical was so much bullshit. His dark lightning attack and triple Firaga attack can kill you in one hit. Thankfully I beat him but goddamn. Radiant Garden on Critical is just as homo, fuckin flower Unversed.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 12, 2010)

FalseMemorySyndrome said:


> Finished Ven's story on Proud mode last night. I'm glad I picked it to play as first, as it gives you glimpses of Terra's story, the main part of the plot, without spoiling everything in one play through. Christ the fights with
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Terra's story is first, you technically spoiled yourself on the X-blade before you were supposed to


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Sep 12, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Terra's story is first, you technically spoiled yourself on the X-blade before you were supposed to


TBH I'd rather learn about that while playing as Ven then Terra. More of an emotional impact learning that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



you're a weapon of mass destruction


as the character himself, not just as his friend. TBH I wanted to continue Ven's story after the intro, as it was pretty intreguiging to me. TBH I'm glad I did, as seeing all of the shit 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Terra has apparently done


 without knowing what really happened is pretty cool. I'm going as Terra next anyway as I heard Aqua spoils almost the entire game in one playthrough.

Oh and SE are officially epic for giving Braig a suprisingly large role


----------



## Naruto (Sep 12, 2010)

I only have Aqua's story left. It's looking like she's incredibly irrelevant. Am I wrong? Somebody tell me I'm wrong without spoiling, please.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 12, 2010)

Naruto said:


> I only have Aqua's story left. It's looking like she's incredibly irrelevant. Am I wrong? Somebody tell me I'm wrong without spoiling, please.



You're very wrong. She's extremely relevant to the story.


*Spoiler*: __ 




She created Castle Oblivion.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 12, 2010)

Eh since Nomura says Terra is first I went with that, I honestly think the story is clearer in that order but I guess you can switch around Ven and Terra.

But Aqua MUST be played last.



Naruto said:


> I only have Aqua's story left. It's looking like she's incredibly irrelevant. *Am I wrong*? Somebody tell me I'm wrong without spoiling, please.



Aqua is the true protagonist of the game.


----------



## Corran (Sep 12, 2010)

Got my copy on thursday, played about 15 hours so far and only on Ven's story on proud mode. Fuck I love KH games and I forgot how many hours I can spend fucking around.

I will play Terra's story after and then Aqua's I think. I kinda like playing as Ven first so I have some mystery as to what is happening to Terra.

That damn game board can be addicting at times.....

And lvling up moves and spells becomes even more addicting. I keep trying to come up with some awesome moves. I do have a few moves that take up two deck slots and they are damn powerful


----------



## Naruto (Sep 13, 2010)

Time Splicer and Ghost Drive are FUCKING BADASS!

How do I drop Aqua now after this


----------



## Castiel (Sep 13, 2010)

I love using Time Splicer against Vanitus, just looks cool as hell.

also you don't drop her, you play as her in the true ending.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh man, just completed all scenarios [including Last Episode], BBS is the best KH game yet. Aqua was pretty cool to play as, she was awesome. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Now I'm trying to obtain 100% completion, and I am getting my ass handed back to me by Vanitas's Lingering Spirit. That optional boss is hell incarnate! I have never encounter a KH boss this hard ever!!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 13, 2010)

Ultimate Luffy said:


> Oh man, just completed all scenarios [including Last Episode], BBS is the best KH game yet. Aqua was pretty cool to play as, she was awesome.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Fight Mysterious Figure in Land of Departure. He Cures himself everytime you use healing magic and he's stupid fast.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The mysterious figure is a bloody pain in the ass. 

I thought you couldn't get tougher than Vanitas' Sentiment, I was wrong. ;_;


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm at the end of Aqua's storyline and I will like to stay that BBS is definetely the best Kingdom Hearts game released,it's even better than 2.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2010)

Why is Aqua so fucking powerful to use I feel like I'm cheating wkfnjkfdvjvgrbrsh.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 13, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Why is Aqua so fucking powerful to use I feel like I'm cheating wkfnjkfdvjvgrbrsh.



Considering who she fights.  

She needs all the h4x she can get. But it's safe to say that she's the 2nd best Keyblade Master, next to Sora.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 13, 2010)

So much Aqua hype, and I'm glad since I'm starting her tomorrow. I would start her on critical mode but I'm scared I won't get the secret ending because I would be doing Standard - Proud - Critical.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 14, 2010)

finished the game, unlocked "Blank Points"

welp time to wait for re:coded


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 14, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> finished the game, unlocked "Blank Points"
> 
> welp time to wait for re:coded



You know that by the time they make KH3, they have to bring back Aqua. She's still walking around, even by KH2. And as a Keyblade Master, bet money she will hand Sora his ass.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 14, 2010)

True but by the end of the game Sora will probably be the strongest character since KH3 will be the Final Battle Between Xehonart and Sora.

Do you think they'll explain why she doesn't age.
Also if she's found early enough she'll probably become Sora's Master.

Still whose stronger Aqua or Terra?

I mean she did beat Terranort but the Lingering Sentiment did the same thing and I see no reason for the LS to be stronger than Terra, hell it should in theory be weaker.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 14, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> True but by the end of the game Sora will probably be the strongest character since KH3 will be the Final Battle Between Xehonart and Sora.



Well she is technically the 2nd best Keyblade Master next to Sora. But she had proper training compared to him even if he's talented and she would have 10+ years advantage on him. Master Xehanort is just retarded strong. Even with all of Terra's Darkness boost.



> Still whose stronger Aqua or Terra?
> 
> I mean she did beat Terranort but the Lingering Sentiment did the same thing and I see no reason for the LS to be stronger than Terra, hell it should in theory be weaker.



Terra has better physical strength thanks to his Darkness boost but Aqua is overall better since she better handled in all areas and IS the last one standing and had to deal with all the loose ends like Terranort and Venitas w/ X-Blade.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Sep 14, 2010)

Woah guys, lets not forget spoiler tags here.

Just started my 2nd runthrough as Terra. I swear Ven was easier to play as in the first couple of worlds then him.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The ending to Ven's story was impossibly sad. Him being willing and all to technically killhimself just to ensure his friends survival 




also regarding Ven's final two boss fights

*Spoiler*: __ 



I swear to god that going in at level 30 was a extreamly stupid mistake. Though I will say having a slightly underleveled character made the fights so much more intense, where Vanitas could destroy me in a single backswipe. The epicness of the final part of the 2nd battle is beyound words.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 14, 2010)

How'd you rank the KeyBladers anyway guys?
I'd go

Terra-  Aqua
Sora
Terranort - Venitas - Riku
Ventus - Vanitas (uncombined)-Roxas
Master Xehanort
Master Eraqus
Xion

Mikey is undefined because we don't know how strong he has gotten since BBS and he didn't really have any on screen battles in KH2


----------



## Awesome (Sep 14, 2010)

I was level 27 on proud mode when I fought Vanitas 
Starting Aqua on critical maybe. I want the secret ending.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Sep 14, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> How'd you rank the KeyBladers anyway guys?
> I'd go
> 
> Terra-  Aqua
> ...


 Vanitas under Riku? Surely you jest.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 14, 2010)

Post KH2 Riku was able to control his darkness better and could probably do more damage than him.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 14, 2010)

To be fair Riku has better Darkness control, and is at least close to Sora's level.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Do you think they'll explain why she doesn't age.



Time moves differently in the different realms. 10 years in the realm of light amounted to 1 year in the realm of darkness. Hence why she looks pretty much the same.


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Sep 14, 2010)

I will ask a noob question....

I bought today the special edition of BbS, but i have cfw...is there a way to play the game from the umd?

I was seriously thinking to update to 6.20...


----------



## Castiel (Sep 14, 2010)

Gotta say Aqua's english VA surprised me, she did pretty well all things considered.  Sure there were moments where she blandly read lines but when it mattered she did a good enough job.

**


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Gotta say Aqua's english VA surprised me, she did pretty well all things considered.  Sure there were moments where she blandly read lines but when it mattered she did a good enough job.



The thing is, unlike with Terra's VA, the monotonous/bland voice actually suited Aqua. She never seemed like the person to be easily excited or surprised. Her voice was wonderful the way it was. But with Terra, there were many places where he should've been much more emotional and dramatic but he just wasn't. It just didn't suit his character. And at least Aqua's voice had emotion when it was really needed.

Anyway, beat Aqua's scenario at level 36. I was using the Exp. Walker + Exp. Chance + rubber bands technique yesterday and forgot about it, so when I got back Aqua had jumped from level 22 to level 34 lol.  Gotta say though, Braig fight was awesome and so was the final boss. 

Now all I need to do is go back to Terra's scenario and do the Mirage Arena so I can get the final Xehanort report. Then I can do the Final Episode.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 14, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> To be fair Riku has better Darkness control, and is at least close to Sora's level.



Well had more than a year to practice using Darkness so it's not surprising. Not to mention is a talented Keyblade Master.

Also I managed to use Wingblade style.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2010)

I need to work on unlocking more awesome finishers


----------



## Castiel (Sep 14, 2010)

yeah and I think she did well when emotion was called for (like when Yen Sid told her about Eraqus)

Terra's VA I'm just a little torn about, he was blandly bad.  But at the end when Terra was angry he pulled it off pretty well I thought.  Like with Epcar I think it's something that's going to get better as he goes on


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (Sep 14, 2010)

When i try to install Data i get an error...does anybody know how to fix that?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 14, 2010)

Your battery has to be at max power before you can start the DL


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 14, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Time moves differently in the different realms. 10 years in the realm of light amounted to 1 year in the realm of darkness. Hence why she looks pretty much the same.



That could aslo explain why Ansem the Wise looks the same in KH as he does in BBS.


*Spoiler*: __ 



wouldn't it be funny that right after the Secret movine Sora walks up behind them like out of nowhere


----------



## Gene (Sep 15, 2010)

So you guys ready for BbS: Final Mix?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2010)

Gene said:


> So you guys ready for BbS: Final Mix?



Final Mix is what WE have.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 15, 2010)

If it's like either Final Mixes, it will be just like the english version, with possibly a different Secret movie.

Lets face it there's not much more they can add to the game, and they'll just use the English voice acting. Hell this Final mix wouldn't even have an additional difficulty what are they gonna add SUPER CRITICAL? Though I suppose they could add a Boss Rush mode which would be kinda fun, and maybe just maybe have the MF say something (No VA obviously). And they could make that off screen battle with Lea a fight (which would make no sense what so ever).


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2010)

Apparently, from the information I've seen, BbS FM is getting what the English version had + some new stuff. If that's the case...

NOMURAAAAAAAAAA!!!



noobthemusical said:


> That could aslo explain why Ansem the Wise looks the same in KH as he does in BBS.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He comes up going all "lolsup I'm here to save ya."

KH3: Shortest KH ever.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 15, 2010)

What could they add?
Unversed Mushroom?...
Then again Mushrooms are like a staple to Final Mixes...
A Must Die mode where everything dies in 1 hit?

Plus I doubt anyone will care since Re: Coded and KH3DS (Wish we at least knew it's real title) is coming out


----------



## Hollow Prince (Sep 15, 2010)

is it for ps3?


----------



## Angelus (Sep 15, 2010)

I got this game a few days ago, and I'm currently playing Terras story.

I absolutely LOVE the improved combat. D-Link, Special Commands, dozens of abilitys, there's so much happening on screen - I'm surprised the PSP can actually handle all that eye candy.

But what the FUCK is wrong with this ridiculus ice cream game in Disney Town? That must be the worst mini game ever created, save that stupid "catch-the-balloons-with-a-chocobo-while-fucking-birds-are-flying-in-your-face-mini-game" in Final Fantasy X.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2010)

Wolfwood said:


> I got this game a few days ago, and I'm currently playing Terras story.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE the improved combat. D-Link, Special Commands, dozens of abilitys, there's so much happening on screen - I'm surprised the PSP can actually handle all that eye candy.
> 
> But what the FUCK is wrong with this ridiculus ice cream game in Disney Town? That must be the worst mini game ever created, save that stupid "catch-the-ballon-with-a-chocobo-while-fucking-birds-are-flying-in-your-face-mini-game" in Final Fantasy X.



I thought the Ice Cream game was pretty fun. It was pretty easy though.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 15, 2010)

loved Fruitball


----------



## Awesome (Sep 15, 2010)

Sucked at fruitball 

I'm currently getting my ass kicked by Vanitas nonstop on Aqua's story. I can't believe I can't beat him at level 25. Lvl 1 Critical is going to be a living hell against him.

edit: Lvl'ed to 28 and beat him without even trying


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 15, 2010)

Hollow Prince said:


> is it for ps3?



No.



Awesome said:


> Sucked at fruitball
> 
> I'm currently getting my ass kicked by Vanitas nonstop on Aqua's story. I can't believe I can't beat him at level 25. Lvl 1 Critical is going to be a living hell against him.
> 
> edit: Lvl'ed to 28 and beat him without even trying



Vanitas is hard, still I find Zack is harder.
I mean really if your too low level to survive his attacks and don't have the combo live, and once more skills, it's hell.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Sep 15, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Apparently, from the information I've seen, BbS FM is getting what the English version had + some new stuff. If that's the case...
> 
> NOMURAAAAAAAAAA!!!



If the new stuff is more battles and cutscenes/videos, then I want it .



noobthemusical said:


> Plus I doubt anyone will care since Re: Coded and KH3DS (Wish we at least knew it's real title) is coming out



I would care, both of those would be non-sony games which I hate.



Hollow Prince said:


> is it for ps3?



Birth by Sleep? Nope, it's PSP Exclusive, and it's gonna stay that way, sorry mate.

Looks like you're gonna have to buy yourself a PSP if you ever wish to play this game.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 16, 2010)

Ice Cream game is a like a Superboss to me

Took me 7 tries to get about above 1k.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Sep 16, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Ice Cream game is a like a Superboss to me
> 
> Took me 7 tries to get about above 1k.


Took me near 50. Yeah, I suck...

I'm suprised about the role Braig played in the game.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't expect him to have as big a role as he did. He's basicly a supporting villain. I was expecting just expecting a cameo in RG.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 16, 2010)

20 bucks says he has a human form/Sentient Heartless roaming around somewhere preparing for the return of Xehanort.  My theory will live or die by KH3.


----------



## Angelus (Sep 16, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Ice Cream game is a like a Superboss to me
> 
> Took me 7 tries to get about above 1k.



I feel your pain, man.

The Command Board, the racing and fruitball are all really good mini games, 'cause they are short, easy and fun, everything a mini game should be, while the Ice Cream game is ridiculously hard, frustrating and boring.

The only good thing about that mini game is, that the prizes are just not worth the trouble.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2010)

What Japan is getting in the Final Mix is fucking ridiculous.

They're getting a new armored character, Monstro is supposedly a new world, and there's another _new_ secret movie aside from the one we got.  And Final Mix has only just been confirmed. There will undoubtedly be more content.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Beat Terranort as Aqua at level 30 proud mode. Feels good


----------



## geG (Sep 16, 2010)

Wait, you guys mean the ice cream rhythm game?

Man that shit's easy


----------



## Awesome (Sep 16, 2010)

It was. The hardest for me was the command board, the AI for it were cheating assholes.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2010)

my only problem is that if you fuck up once you essentially lose a 1/3 of your effort.  but yeah its easy when you pay attention


----------



## Awesome (Sep 16, 2010)

Just re-beat Terra's on Proud Mode. Time to watch the secret ending :33


*Spoiler*: __ 



So this was just the game to set the stage for KH3? I expected as much, considering the Organization and the Heartless were out of the picture. Sora's saving people instead of worlds on his new journey I guess.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2010)

forgot to get the Xehanort Repor in Mirage Arena?


----------



## Awesome (Sep 16, 2010)

No, I was played Terra on standard and I played Ven and Aqua on Proud. I beat Terra's on proud in 7 hours and it wasn't hard at all. Aqua's on the other hand...


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2010)

yeah in terms of difficulty on Proud

Aqua >>>>>>> Terra >>>>>>>>>>>> Ventus


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 16, 2010)

The boss for Mirage Arena Match 3 was so much bullshit.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 16, 2010)

In terms of Powerscaling, does that make Aqua second or equal to Sora? 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean, she did take on and defeat Terranort who should be on par with Xemnas if not stronger due to Terra's body and Xehanort's power


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 16, 2010)

Awesome said:


> In terms of Powerscaling, does that make Aqua second or equal to Sora?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I've been saying that. She's the 2nd best Keyblade Master in the series below Sora.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 16, 2010)

This game makes me wonder if Roxas is Sora's nobody with Ventus' influence, or actually is Ventus. He was shown to have emotions, and it's possible his heart slipped out with Sora's nobody. But what about Namine? Roxas and her are the only Nobodies that look different from the original.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 16, 2010)

Awesome said:


> This game makes me wonder if Roxas is Sora's nobody with Ventus' influence, or actually is Ventus. He was shown to have emotions, and it's possible his heart slipped out with Sora's nobody. But what about Namine? Roxas and her are the only Nobodies that look different from the original.



Namine still looks like Kairi. And yes, Roxas is from Ventus since Ven's heart went into Sora hence why Roxas doesn't look like Sora and looks like Ven instead.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 16, 2010)

But was Ventus in Roxas and returned to Sora, or was it Sora's influence? And Namine doesn't look like Kairi for the most part. All Nobodies kept their hair color and body features aside from Roxas. Saying Namine looks like Kairi is similar to saying Roxas looks like Sora.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 16, 2010)

Awesome said:


> But was Ventus in Roxas and returned to Sora, or was it Sora's influence? And Namine doesn't look like Kairi for the most part. All Nobodies kept their hair color and body features aside from Roxas. Saying Namine looks like Kairi is similar to saying Roxas looks like Sora.



Except Kairi didn't have a major change like Sora did. And Roxas is from Ventus hence why he looks like him and not Sora. It's not the first time Sora had someone else's heart in him. Remember Kairi? And remember Xion? Kairi's real Nobody, but was influenced by Sora's heart hence why she looked how she did in the end of 358/2 Days.


----------



## geG (Sep 16, 2010)

Awesome said:


> It was. The hardest for me was the command board, the AI for it were cheating assholes.



Yeah I tried the command board one time and then was like "fuck it" and haven't touched it since 

Leveling up abilities by fighting Unversed is much more fun


----------



## Awesome (Sep 16, 2010)

It is the safer route on Lvl 1 critical mode though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 16, 2010)

Awesome said:


> It is the safer route on Lvl 1 critical mode though.



Critical is rediculous as is. Lvl. 1 run is just masochistic.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 17, 2010)

Nothing will beat level 1 run with No Second chance or once more



Death-kun said:


> What Japan is getting in the Final Mix is fucking ridiculous.
> 
> *They're getting a new armored character*, Monstro is supposedly a new world, and there's another _new_ secret movie aside from the one we got.  And Final Mix has only just been confirmed. There will undoubtedly be more content.



1)Character type or a secret boss?
2) Also why Monstro? If they tell us Pinocchio has been in the whale for 10 years I'm calling major BS.



basch71 said:


> The boss for Mirage Arena Match 3 was so much bullshit.



The bosses 3rd form is harder, the 4th no so much.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Sep 17, 2010)

Damnit, my friend had not bought the game yet, sigh .


----------



## geG (Sep 17, 2010)

Just beat Terra's story on my first playthrough. Now for Ventus and Aqua.

I'll probably end up playing through the whole game a second time on Proud Mode to get the secret movie


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Sep 17, 2010)

Still going through my first playthough of each of the characters on Proud mode.

Fekk, got to what I suppose is the final boss of Terra's story and I had to give up after 30mins. I stopped leveling up just before going to Neverland just because I thought the boss fights were getting to easy (the challange of the Zack fight was completly taken away by how leveled up i was.)

So yeah, proberly going to level up from 31-35/6 before attempting again.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

Geg said:


> Yeah I tried the command board one time and then was like "fuck it" and haven't touched it since
> 
> Leveling up abilities by fighting Unversed is much more fun



I remember trying the command board really early in the game and was like "lol how the hell do I win?"

So then I said screw it and proceeded with the story.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 17, 2010)

I only got good at the first command board. Just buy whatever you can and run around in circles hitting all the checkpoints.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 17, 2010)

The Command board is really good for leveling your skills, and it gives some real nice abilities cheap, seriously bro I leveled all my shotlocks to max by get my CP to 60k in 1 game.

Plus you don't actually need to win.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Sep 17, 2010)

Just bought BbS...

The whole combat/skill system is kind of confusing, might take me awhile to get used to it.

Starting with Terra on Standard and right now I just met Maleficent.

How long is the game compared to KH 1 & 2?


----------



## Awesome (Sep 17, 2010)

Altogether? Longer. Each individual story is shorter though.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2010)

Xion wasn't a Nobody, she was a Replica like the Riku from Chain of Memories.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 17, 2010)

She was a replica of a nobody though, so she's half nobody? And I'm still curious about Namine not being Kairi's nobody.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Sep 17, 2010)

Ugh... Crap.

My PSP is acting stupid. None of my games won't load anymore. ='[

I knew I should've installed the game while I had the chance.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2010)

No she was a Replica of SORA


----------



## Awesome (Sep 17, 2010)

Blood Dawn said:


> Ugh... Crap.
> 
> My PSP is acting stupid. None of my games won't load anymore. ='[
> 
> I knew I should've installed the game while I had the chance.



It doesn't install the full game onto the memory stick, just a part of it. It does drastically decrease load times though, because the longest one I've had is 10 seconds at startup.


----------



## geG (Sep 17, 2010)

Did Jaq always have an incomprehensible racist Japanese accent in the original Cinderella?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2010)

What?

His accent is chimpmunkish french


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2010)

Namine _is_ Kairi's Nobody, born out of an impossible twist of fate. The only reason Namine came into existence was most likely because Kairi's heart was inside Sora when she was made instead of it being in Kairi's body.



Mickey Mouse said:


> No she was a Replica of SORA



Correction:

She's not really a replica of Sora, but rather his memories. She is essentially Sora's chain of memories given a tangible form.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Sep 17, 2010)

Fucking hell, the final boss fight of Terra's story was insain. Srsly, that has to be the hardest non-optional boss fight in the series. I'm so glad I had Secound Life for that battle and had spammed Health Increase (fire+fire). lol, in Terra's Battle Report I got 3168 enemies defeated, Blizzard Edge used 517 times but haden't used a single DLink in his entire game.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2010)

Terranort was harder as Aqua than Terra.

I was at a higher level as Aqua and I still got torn to pieces.  Only won because I had Zack D-Link down to a science.




Death-kun said:


> Correction:
> 
> She's not really a replica of Sora, but rather his memories. She is essentially Sora's chain of memories given a tangible form.



Tomato tomatoh


----------



## geG (Sep 17, 2010)

I almost never use D-Links. Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2010)

eh.  They suck at first but get incredible better if you advance them, Zack D-Link at max is practically broken


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 17, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> eh.  They suck at first but get incredible better if you advance them, Zack D-Link at max is practically broken



Aqua's D-Link for Ventus is a must if you want to survive the beginning on Critical mode. You know, I never through the entire time I was playing as Ven, I never gotten a new Shotlock ability. Just had Flame Salvo and that's it. Was it b/c I was on Critical mode or was that normal?


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 18, 2010)

Hmm you should have unlocked at least 1 other IIRC.

Also Aqua is definitely hardest route damn Malificent and her fire.
And even fighting low level unversed is tough, especially w/o heal.


But 1st Vanitas fight as Aqua was easier than I though I actually did it without healing, but it led to an awesome double K.O. Where he got killed by my Thundara but still hit me luckily the game counted it as my win.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 18, 2010)

Blub Blub Blub Final Mix.
Monstro is a boss in mirage arena. (Confirmed)
New Armored guy is 99% sure Eraqus possibly his sentiment since the background indicates that LoD is destroyed so he would be dead at this point, my moneys on Mirage Arena.

Blub Blub Blub Not worth 50USD.

Though I would like to fight the bosses it's just not worth it.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Sep 18, 2010)

Okay... I got rid of Terra and decided to start with Ventus. I can say this, I'm enjoying the game much more with him than Terra (I found myself getting too frustrated with Terra).


----------



## Awesome (Sep 19, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Terranort was harder as Aqua than Terra.
> 
> I was at a higher level as Aqua and I still got torn to pieces.  Only won because I had Zack D-Link down to a science.




I managed to beat Terranort as Aqua at level 33. Shit was insane, no D-links either 

Also, Terra's was the easiest for me by far.


----------



## Rose (Sep 19, 2010)

Honestly I am very lazy to go back and read 99 pages so can I anyone tell me if this game is any good?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 19, 2010)

Rose said:


> Honestly I am very lazy to go back and read 99 pages so can I anyone tell me if this game is any good?



Short answer: Yes
Long answer: YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

lol


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 20, 2010)

Yahtzee style response.

Also I finally finished all 3 on critical
Though maybe it was just me, but I actually finished Aqua at the lowest level among them.
Blank Points secret movie is so nice.

At this point one can't deny Sora is basically the Messiah of the KHverse.

Now to finish Mirage Arena, VS and MF.


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Sep 20, 2010)

Currently playing 358/2 Days, planning to get Birth by Sleep.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 21, 2010)

Fuck yes I took out the Vanitas sentiment at level 30


----------



## Castiel (Sep 21, 2010)

> "The next game in the series will be Kingdom Hearts 3D, which takes place after Re: Coded storywise," he said.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 24, 2010)

I gave up on Terra's story once I got into the Olympus Colosseum, I got so frustrated with that part I nearly through my PSP against a wall. I had the difficulty on a mere normal and the entirety of the game is just plain, well difficult.

I'ma noob it this time around and start the game on easy, can't unlock the secret ending I'm afraid -_-


----------



## Awesome (Sep 24, 2010)

Terra's story was easy on Proud mode though 

But Mysterious Figure


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 25, 2010)

Finally just finished Birth By Sleep (Terra, Ventus, Aqua) on Proud Mode and saw
the 'Blank Point' secret ending. But now im kinda confuse so would like help on
clearing some things, about what was revealed in Kingdom Heart so far:
*Maybe it can be useful if other people are confuse like me about some things*

(In Spoiler Tags, to no spoil people that haven't finish yet)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*1.* Ok so first of all is Terra dead? Cause at the end Terranort looks just like Ansem the final boss that Sora killed in KH and Sora also killed Xenahorth's Nobody leader of Organization XIII. If by doing so the heart of Terra's body got also killed and his body too (Ansem is his body, vessell for Xenahort)?

*2.* Ansem the Wise, why do he have the same name as Ansem if it's not
the same person? I didn't quite get it.

*3.* Roxas is Sora's Nobody but he looks like Ventus and not Sora, is it cause Ventus heart is inside Sora while he is sleeping in Radiant Garden sealed by Aqua. Also is the place sealed by Aqua Oblivion, cause it looks like it with the white chairs and all, if so when Sora and compagny got there how come they didn't saw Ventus Body left there sleeping ?!

*4.* Who is the man in the black cloak who was talking with Aqua in the realm of Darkness? I didn't really recognize him, I think it is old Xenahort but that's impossible so not sure...

*5.* Sora can use the Keyblade because he have Ventus Heart in him right? Cause if not he could't cause he didn't have a Keyblade master to teach him like Terra, Ventus and Aqua had. Also their task was to maintain the balance beetween light and darkness and protect kingdom hearts. But Sora is
just a normal kid without anything special right, he dosn't know about the true purpose of the keyblade weilders. If Riku got the keyblade it was because Terra gave it to him when he was a kid, but how come Kairi got one at the end of Kingdom Heart 2 o-o ?!

*6.* Why does Vanitas without the mask looks like Sora, at that time Ventus heart didn't go to Sora cause it was after he fought Vanitas so how come his darkness looks like Sora, is it a coincidence or theres something more behind this?! Are the two extra bosses Lingering Spirit Vanitas and Mysterious Figure Cannon to the storyline? Strange white Vanitas o-o
(Almost forgot who is the person talking with Ventus at the beginning of the game?)

*7.* Sorry if it's long x_x but this is the last one. In organization XIII they use the letter 'X' for each member and its the same letter used for the X-Blade (Keyblade) but the purpose of organization XIII was to form kingdom heart to get a heart for the nobodies. But is there a secret purpose behind it, like maybe to create the X-Blade, cause leader show same letter to Roxas:


That's mostly everything im kinda confuse about, but apart from that BBS is awesome and I can't wait for Kingdom Heart 3 to see what will happen from now on to Aqua and Ventus now that we know that they are alive but im sad for Terra =/. I want to see them reunited again and Ventus to wake up !


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 25, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> (In Spoiler Tags, to no spoil people that haven't finish yet)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




1. Once Terra fused with Master Xehanort, he gained his "Terranort" appearance, and he and Master Xehanort fought for dominance over his body. After Terranort fights Aqua and she ejects him from the realm of darkness, Terra loses all of his memories, and through Braig's coaxing, Master Xehanorts personality becomes dominant.

2. Once Xehanort began creating heartless he lost his mind, and banished Ansem from Radiant Garden. Remember Ansem was the king of Radiant garden, so Xehanort just took his name as to obtain his position as King.

3. Yes the reason Ventus and Roxas look alike is becaues of Ventus' link to Sora. Yes the Land of Departure does become Castle Oblivion, the reason Sora didn't bump into Ventus when he was there, was because Ventus is sealed in the Chamber of Sleep, which no one except Aqua has access to. Xemnas and the entire Organization we're not able to find it either.

4. That was Ansem the Wise

5. No, Sora can wield the Keyblade just because he has a pure heart. Ventus' heart being connected to him is what allows Sora to wield two key blades. Kairi can use a keyblade because she touched Aqua's

6. As of yet none of that has been explained

7. Your theory is pretty much what Nomura implies. Xemnas probably had the alterior motive to create the X-Blade


----------



## Corran (Sep 25, 2010)

I stayed out of this thread while I had the game for fear of accidentally clicking spoilers  
So glad I didn't come in here and spoil myself. I felt like it was probably the best KH story yet and I can't wait to see these characters play a big part in KH3.

I am now just playing for fun and upgrading and grinding and finding treasures.
I tried fighting Vantius' Spirit......... FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 25, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Finally just finished Birth By Sleep (Terra, Ventus, Aqua) on Proud Mode and saw
> the 'Blank Point' secret ending. But now im kinda confuse so would like help on
> clearing some things, about what was revealed in Kingdom Heart so far:
> *Maybe it can be useful if other people are confuse like me about some things*
> ...




Since Avant answered I'll just clarify some stuff

*Spoiler*: __ 




1. No Terra is not dead, when both a Heartless and a Nobody of a person are defeated the person is reborn as their complete selves. Also Xemanas is supposed to be Terra's Nobody, while Ansem in Xehanort's heartless.

6. Vanitas looks like Ventus because of the time Sora and Roxas' hearts were fused. He likely looked like Ven Prior to Sora linking with Ven. The Lingering Spirit is not Canon. Although the mysterious figure is canon.

7. Nomura says that the X is a part of Xehanort's memories acting up in Xemnas.

Also yeah it's confirmed that Kingdom Hearts 3 is the Final Battle between Xehanort and Sora.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 25, 2010)

Is Ansem SoD Xehanort's heartless in a younger form? Sure looks like it, only Xemnas looks like Terra.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 25, 2010)

Well a Nobody is a body...


----------



## geG (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm not really sure if Xemnas is Terra's nobody, but he definitely has memories of being both Terra and Xehanort.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 25, 2010)

Wonder who you'll play as in Birth by Sleep Final Mix's secret episode......

Mickey Perhaps?


----------



## Awesome (Sep 25, 2010)

Still can't beat Mysterious Figure. He's 100% random and unpredictable in what attacks he's using, and you can't predict anything in the fight or you're going to die. Collision magnet is insta kill, orbs are insta kill for Terra unless you have 4 cures, and he can become invisible and quadruple cast his attacks. Bullshit. And if you use regular attacks he reverses time to heal himself. A fight based on luck - something I don't have.


----------



## Angelus (Sep 26, 2010)

I finished the Final Episode today and I must say the game was a blast. The gameplay is awesome and the story set things up nicely for Kingdom Hearts 3.

I already can't wait to finally put an end to Xehanort for all the chaos he created. And who knows, maybe we'll witness a Keyblade War in KH3...


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Sep 26, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can rent a Sony PSP, in addition to Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep?

I don't have the $218.15 (after tax) necessary to buy the Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep PSP Bundle Pack .


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 26, 2010)

Awesome said:


> Still can't beat Mysterious Figure. He's 100% random and unpredictable in what attacks he's using, and you can't predict anything in the fight or you're going to die. Collision magnet is insta kill, orbs are insta kill for Terra unless you have 4 cures, and he can become invisible and quadruple cast his attacks. Bullshit. And if you use regular attacks he reverses time to heal himself. A fight based on luck - something I don't have.



Do what I and the guy who defeated him with  Terra on Youtube did. 

THUNDER SURGE SPAM!

Seriously  Surge attacks are needed as much as Mine moves were against Vanitas LS. 

So yeah not 100% needed but the fastest way.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 26, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Do what I and the guy who defeated him with  Terra on Youtube did.
> 
> THUNDER SURGE SPAM!
> 
> ...



Tried that, for 7 hours straight none the less. It's a 100% luck based fight. 

I also beat VLS in under 20 seconds


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 26, 2010)

Just dodge more seriously it is possible to do no damage against MF. I haven't no damaged with Terra yet but God damn it is certainly possible with Aqua. But I took me days to do no damage against the bastard.


----------



## stardust (Sep 26, 2010)

I just started the game, and I'm wondering whose viewpoint I should go with first. I'm thinking of going with the way the options are laid out (Terra, Ven, Aqua), but something tells me that going with the order of Ven, Aqua, and then Terra would be better.

Which order would you guys recommend?


----------



## geG (Sep 26, 2010)

Terra, Ven, Aqua makes the most sense storyline-wise. 

In terms of difficulty though, it's Ven, Terra, Aqua.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 26, 2010)

It's also Nomura's official order.


----------



## stardust (Sep 27, 2010)

I see. Going to start with Terra, then.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh God Lol I just found out the best glitch of VLS ever.

It turns out that if you are at opposite ends of a rock he can't hit you even with counters.

If only I had known this before several hours were wasted beating him fairly.
Then again it's very cheap and I'd only ever use to do a Zero damage fight against him.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks ~Avant~ and noobthemusical for clearing up those things, now it those
make a lot more sense than before ^^. By the way do you guys think in KH 3
they are gonna use the same pattern as in Birth by Sleep? I mean by that you
will be able to play as Sora, Riku and Kairi, cause it seems Sora and Riku are 
going to help Mickey on the task they are given and Kairi may join them.


----------



## Angelus (Sep 27, 2010)

Is it just me or is Terra really weak compared to Ven and especially Aqua?

I tried the last Arena mission with them today and while I couldn't beat it with any of them I had a MUCH easier time reaching the last Stage with Ven and Aqua. Ven has Salvation and Faith that not only do good damage but also restore some health and Aqua has some incredibly powerful magic attacks.

Can anyone recommend me a good Command Deck for Terra? He's my favourite out of the three after all.

Also, does anyone have a good strategy for the Iron Imprisoner IV other than use the shotlock command as often as possible?


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Sep 27, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Thanks ~Avant~ and noobthemusical for clearing up those things, now it those
> make a lot more sense than before ^^. By the way do you guys think in KH 3
> they are gonna use the same pattern as in Birth by Sleep? I mean by that you
> will be able to play as Sora, Riku and Kairi, cause it seems Sora and Riku are
> going to help Mickey on the task they are given and Kairi may join them.



That would be very cool to finally get to play as both Riku and Kairi.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 27, 2010)

Wolfwood said:


> Is it just me or is Terra really weak compared to Ven and especially Aqua?
> 
> I tried the last Arena mission with them today and while I couldn't beat it with any of them I had a MUCH easier time reaching the last Stage with Ven and Aqua. Ven has Salvation and Faith that not only do good damage but also restore some health and Aqua has some incredibly powerful magic attacks.
> 
> ...



Ars Solum.
Thunder/Fire Surge
Chaos Rave.
2 Curaga
Mine square/shield

That's pretty much all you need for a boss.

Also Lol Kiari what exactly could she do?
If she were ever made playable the difference of in story powerlevel between her and the guys would be so huge you'd probably have to tutorial as her. (which kinda makes sense).


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Sep 27, 2010)

Kairi can be just as bad ass as Aqua, maybe she'll get a huge power boost at the beginning of KH3?


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 27, 2010)

Finally got around to playing my copy. Have it set to Proud Mode. Just got to the castle at the beginning of Terra's route. Pretty good so far.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 27, 2010)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> I mean by that you
> will be able to play as Sora, Riku and Kairi, cause it seems Sora and Riku are
> going to help Mickey on the task they are given and Kairi may join them.


I think they should go about it in a more strait forward way. You play as Sora but Riku and Kairi tag along and fight along side you similar to how Goofy and Donald have done previously. At any rate I just hope they keep the battle system the same, it pretty much revolutionized the way you play JRPG's.

Knowing Tetsuya Nomura, He'll take KH3 somewhere incredible graphically. To see it rival something like FFXIII in terms of graphical presentation will be EPIC.





Suzuku said:


> Finally got around to playing my copy. Have it set to Proud Mode. Just got to the castle at the beginning of Terra's route. Pretty good so far.


I feel like the only person having problems with the entire game on easy >_<


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 27, 2010)

Finished Aqua's story and I'm almost done with Terra's. Bit disappointed that there were no FF characters in Radiant Garden though.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2010)

Nomura says he didn't want RG to be loaded to critical mass, all the founders of the Organization appear already


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Sep 28, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> I think they should go about it in a more straight forward way. You play as Sora but Riku and Kairi tag along and fight along side you similar to how Goofy and Donald have done previously. At any rate I just hope they keep the battle system the same, it pretty much revolutionized the way you play JRPG's.



Mmm, how about you can switch to other characters like in turn based RPG games, but it's still action/adventure platformer.



Ralphy♥ said:


> Knowing Tetsuya Nomura, He'll take KH3 somewhere incredible graphically. To see it rival something like FFXIII in terms of graphical presentation will be EPIC.



A KH game with those graphics would be awesome.



Mickey Mouse said:


> Nomura says he didn't want RG to be loaded to critical mass, all the founders of the Organization appear already



What do you mean by "loaded to critical mass"?


----------



## Angelus (Sep 28, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Nomura says he didn't want RG to be loaded to critical mass, all the founders of the Organization appear already



One or two FF characters would've been nice though, especially since you hardly interact with any of the Organization members (except Axel and Saix), anyway.


----------



## Corran (Sep 28, 2010)

You got Zack, and he had a pretty big part. Especially for Aqua


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Sep 28, 2010)

Finished the game the other night and was amazed at how much it got to me emotionally. Normally I just naturally shrug off depressing things, but the ending of Aqua's story had me in near fucking tears. I mean [spoiler heavy]


*Spoiler*: __ 



When Aqua's being told how Ven will perhaps never wake up, and Mickey, Aqua and I think Donald and Goofy are all saying how they "Believe in Ven". I fucking choked at that scene.


 

Also, regarding the Final Episode and the True Ending:


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Motherfuckin' Terranort. 1am in the morning; how many retrys am I suppose to go through??
2. Epic plot twist about Castle Oblivion.
3. So Terra and MX have been trapped togeather with each other as company for the last ten years? And I didn't get the whole Eraqus's heart is in Terra's thing... Yeah...
4. Even more proof that every incarnation of Xigbar, Briag = pure epic.
5. The whole convo between Aqua and Ansem = Shivers. The whole lead up to Ansem telling her that their hope remains in the form of the child she met... I fucking choked again.


----------



## Angelus (Sep 28, 2010)

Corran said:


> You got Zack, and he had a pretty big part. Especially for Aqua



Compared to previous KH games, especially KH2, were you were even able to fight most of them in the arena, one FF character in the whole game is not much.

I just hope that SE will include a lot more FF characters in KH3, cause the fusion of Disney AND Final Fantasy in one game is what makes KH interesting in the first place.


----------



## Corran (Sep 28, 2010)

Another good reason why they may not of been in was they would have to do young versions like Zack's was. And Nomura pretty much uses only the ones he has invented or designed and he has pretty much blown through most of them 
I kinda expect a few FFvs13 characters to show up in KH3 though.

But having Zack and other FF characters in the games sometimes creates a bit of a plot hole concerning events with other characters from the FF series


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 28, 2010)

You know assuming Zack wasn't killed by Seph or Genesis, chances are he died during the fall of Radiant Garden, I mean it would be a beautiful parallel to how he dies against countless enemies in Crisis Core.

Also Eraqus Sentiment looks awesome.


----------



## Angelus (Sep 28, 2010)

Corran said:


> Another good reason why they may not of been in was they would have to do young versions like Zack's was. And Nomura pretty much uses only the ones he has invented or designed and he has pretty much blown through most of them
> I kinda expect a few FFvs13 characters to show up in KH3 though.
> 
> But having Zack and other FF characters in the games sometimes creates a bit of a plot hole concerning events with other characters from the FF series



It would be interesting to see the adult versions of Zack, Cloud and Aerith meet in KH3, though.

Zell should appear too, just to piss off Squall (and pretty much everyone else), because he's so annoying


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Sep 28, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> You know assuming Zack wasn't killed by Seph or Genesis, chances are he died during the fall of Radiant Garden, I mean it would be a beautiful parallel to how he dies against countless enemies in Crisis Core.



^This, as it was pretty much implied that he was killed by Seph (or, slightly more unlikely, Genesis) in the end credits.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 28, 2010)

I doubt it is Sephiroth for no other reason than, that following FF time line logic Seph should still be a good guy at that point.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2010)

Shirou Emiya said:


> What do you mean by "loaded to critical mass"?



Too many characters in one stage.  The stages in BbS are small each only has a handful of characters (Snow White aside but really the dwarves are a collective in our minds), having like 12 in RG would have been insane and derailed that part of the story.  Hell the Axel scene was out of flow as it is


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 28, 2010)

INTERVIEW SAYS


> -A mysterious man is introduced.
> - This man is not the man in armor.
> - As the North American version included new elements, BBSFM will have to match KHIIFM+ in volume.
> *- In 2 years it will be the 10 year anniversary for KH, and Nomura is thinking he wants to do something to celebrate. However, having KH3 for the 10 year anniversary is impossible no matter how much he'd want to.*


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Sep 28, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Too many characters in one stage.  The stages in BbS are small each only has a handful of characters (Snow White aside but really the dwarfs are a collective in our minds), having like 12 in RG would have been insane and derailed that part of the story.  Hell the Axel scene was out of flow as it is



Oh, I thought you meant the game would crash or something.



noobthemusical said:


> INTERVIEW SAYS



Damn, I really wish I was born and raised in Japan sometimes.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 29, 2010)

NOMURA SAYS



> Prequels and Side with its stories, has kept the Followers of the Kingdom Hearts Franchise for Years Engaged Series. Fans Have Anticipated the next title in the Big Franchise for some time: Kingdom Hearts III (KH III). In a Recent Interview, Tetsuya Nomura discusses life, his full schedule of projects, and notably what his plans are for KH III.
> 
> Nomura-san commented on the current challenges he faces developing KH III:
> 
> ...



Well at least we know it will be on the PS3/360

LOL Wii.


----------



## Corran (Sep 29, 2010)

^How did you get 360 out of that? 

But yeah interview tells us nothing new. Anyone with a brain knows KH3 will be years away because of how busy they are.


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 29, 2010)

Dam I am not looking forward waiting almost a decade for Kingdom Hearts 3. I hope after that they end Soras story line, cause I would not want to wait 20 years for KH4.


----------



## Angelus (Sep 29, 2010)

My best guess is that we'll see FFvXIII hit the stores before we even get to see the first trailer for KH3.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 29, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> Dam I am not looking forward waiting almost a decade for Kingdom Hearts 3. I hope after that they end Soras story line, cause I would not want to wait 20 years for KH4.



They wont Nomura said previously that all numbered KH games will star Sora.

Also Famitsu reviewed Re:coded 9/10 from each reviewer for a 36/40.

This is equal to or slightly less than BBS.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 29, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> They wont Nomura said previously that all numbered KH games will star Sora.
> 
> Also Famitsu reviewed Re:coded 9/10 from each reviewer for a 36/40.
> 
> This is equal to or slightly less than BBS.



I was expecting a score similar to 358/2 days. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Sep 29, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> NOMURA SAYS
> 
> Well at least we know it will be on the PS3/360
> 
> LOL Wii.



As long as it's on the PS3 I'm happy.



Wolfwood said:


> My best guess is that we'll see FFvXIII hit the stores before we even get to see the first trailer for KH3.



Yeah, that does seem to be the case......



noobthemusical said:


> Superrazien said:
> 
> 
> > Damn I am not looking forward waiting almost a decade for Kingdom Hearts 3. I hope after that they end Sora's story line, because I would not want to wait 20 years for KH4.
> ...


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 30, 2010)

3DS NEWS

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxITx-e7Qzo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vasp (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice find on the video. I can't exactly hear what he says about Sora. Something like "But it's not Sora whom you are (something something) this time. You will realize (something) the affects of someone else". 

So I can't help but question whether Sora is the main character for KH3D. It also keeps me optimistic that this isn't the direct sequel to KH2, but at the beginning of the video, he says otherwise, which confuses me about his earlier quote about all numbered KH games having Sora as the main character. So at the end of the day, I'm confused and will wait for more clarification. Also, my hopes are still on some sort of KH3 announcement for PS3 in January >_>.

Side note: I finally took the time to beat Ventus' story, and having beaten Terra's a while ago am finally starting Aqua's story which I'm excited for. I also like that Master Eraqus and Xehanort are voiced by Mark Hamill and Leonard Nemoy respectively. The Star Wars/Star Trek rivalry lives on... sort of.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 30, 2010)

Well it suppose to happen during the current time line.
But It's not KH3.

Nomura said that he wanted it KH3 for a console
He also said that KH 3 was the only choice for a game that follows the main story.

So it could be the new Chain of memories.


----------



## Vasp (Sep 30, 2010)

Ahh, I see. Now that I'm more than okay with. I would hate for the main story to be moved to handhelds. Not to say I hate handhelds, but I just think they would be more thorough, deep and enjoyable on a console.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 30, 2010)

What I find weird is that he said he planned to have 1 Kingdom hearts game per year.

Now assuming that KH3D is coming out next year.
And since he himself said it is not physically possible to make KH3 by 2012 he would have to make a new title to keep with him schedule, but really what more could he add?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 30, 2010)

Why do these sentiments and cloaked men always need to be harder than the actual bosses. 

Though I wonder what relevance they'll have in future titles.


----------



## Darth (Sep 30, 2010)

anyone try to beat this game on critical mode?

It's practically impossible. I've finished about 60% of Aqua's story and I swear to god I cannot get any farther.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Sep 30, 2010)

That's it, change of plans, I can't wait anymore.

I'm gonna ask for the Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep PSP Bundle Pack this Christmas, getting a PS3 can wait until my Birthday (January 18), it's only 3 weeks and 3 days after Christmas Day for crying out loud.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2010)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Why do these sentiments and cloaked men always need to be harder than the actual bosses.



Dumb question, they're optional bosses for extra challenge


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 30, 2010)

Darth said:


> anyone try to beat this game on critical mode?
> 
> It's practically impossible. I've finished about 60% of Aqua's story and I swear to god I cannot get any farther.



Yeah I beat all 3 on crit...
________________

Also

The extra bosses are strong possibly because they are within canon stronger than the other bosses probably?

Though to be fair VLS is only strong because he is immune to most of our skills.
Otherwise lol stomping him would be trivial.


----------



## Corran (Sep 30, 2010)

I haven't even tried Critical Mode  I've put way too much time in to my Proud mode games 
I've still got to play through the Mirage Arena stuff. I have only just realised that my thunder roll and fire wheel make my characters vunerable


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2010)

I got my ending by beating Proud, that' enough for me


----------



## Gene (Oct 2, 2010)

Is normal difficulty in BbS actually normal difficulty or is it easy mode like in KH2?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2010)

Normal is Normal.  Critical is an addition for the American/Final Mix


----------



## Awesome (Oct 2, 2010)

Darth said:


> anyone try to beat this game on critical mode?
> 
> It's practically impossible. I've finished about 60% of Aqua's story and I swear to god I cannot get any farther.



Critical was easy. For me, it was no different from proud except for the lower health. Level 1 was a different story though 

That is hard.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 3, 2010)

ugh! The Ice Cream Beat mini game is driving me nuts! >_<


----------



## Angelus (Oct 3, 2010)

^ I've given up on that stupid mini game already. No point in wasting precious time on something like that.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 3, 2010)

I can't even beat master level for the Gummi song...damn I suck  I'm aiming for the Frozen Command style (currently) and 100% completion (it's a habit that I have when playing every games)...XD


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 3, 2010)

I believe the Frozen Command style is just eating Ice cream.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Oct 3, 2010)

I found the Ice Cream minigame easy afterawhile. Challanging in places but fun because of it. I had major difficuty though getting master for Destiny Island, while Hand in Hand only took me a couple of tries.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 3, 2010)

It takes a while but you'll eventually get good at Ice Cream beat.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 3, 2010)

question, does anyone know if there is both a regular ending and a secret ending in BBS after u beat everyones story?????  anyone


----------



## Awesome (Oct 3, 2010)

Regular ending would be the final episode and the extended ending "Blank Points" can be obtained by completing all 3 stories on Proud or Critical.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm told you don't get Last Episode if you don't complete Xehanort Reports, is this true?


----------



## Corran (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah you need all 13 or something. They aren't hard to get.
I only missed one because it was in the Mirage Arena.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 4, 2010)

Meh.

I borrowed Birth by Sleep and a PSP from a friend (In exchange for my DS and Metroid Fusion). 

And really, I just find it... Meh. I guess I've become too jaded to enjoy video game stories like this. Combat's nice, but I just don't feel a motive to progress for any reason.

noob, this music from your sig is nice for a battle theme.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 4, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts games aren't for everyone, and you seem to be in that mix.


----------



## Gene (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok, so I'm having a bit of trouble. I'm on Terra's route and..


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm at the Keyblade Graveyard. Xehanort took over my body and I'm just the armor. I'm at lv. 26 and I'm keep getting raped by him. No joke, I can only at best deplete half of his health. Countering/deflecting everything has been my best solution, but that alone can't get the job done. Is there a specific strategy I'm not seeing or do I need to come back after grinding a bit?


----------



## Corran (Oct 5, 2010)

^Shotlocks are your friend. Pretty much how I defeated him. Along with constantly hitting dodge.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 5, 2010)

Meld an esuna and a block to create renewal block, and use it to heal and block at the same time.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 6, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Meh.
> 
> I borrowed Birth by Sleep and a PSP from a friend (In exchange for my DS and Metroid Fusion).
> 
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Oct 6, 2010)

Re:coded will be out January 11 in the US, 14 for PAL regions.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6d-de9eDos[/YOUTUBE]

SECRET MOVIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mojim (Oct 7, 2010)

How to activate "Frozen Fortune" command style? What does it mean by "sweetest commands"?


----------



## Corran (Oct 7, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6d-de9eDos[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> SECRET MOVIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That totally clears up the ending of KH2 and BBS secret movies where Sora recieves the letter from King Mickey.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Can't wait to do the Master test  Seems like Riku will be taking the test too.
It really does seem like KH3 will be about Xehanort being back to his old human form and finding the BBS protaginists.
Seriously can't wait now :33


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 7, 2010)

Mojim said:


> How to activate "Frozen Fortune" command style? What does it mean by "sweetest commands"?



Randomly activates when you eat Ice Cream.

Also Corran You spoiler tag failed.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 7, 2010)

god damn Squeenix legal team


----------



## Castiel (Oct 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Cdc3j9Ob7E&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

suck it sub lovers


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 7, 2010)

What move is Terra using at :50

Why would they take the secret ending down?
I mean really every other cut-scene is there.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 7, 2010)

I hope we see Yen Sid draw his keyblade.

also shot in the dark but my current theory is,

KH 3DS will be the master exam.  Nomura said KH 3DS would take place after re:coded, Sora and Riku are playable, game is about "trust", all screens show young Sora and Riku (part of the test?)



noobthemusical said:


> What move is Terra using at :50
> 
> Why would they take the secret ending down?
> I mean really every other cut-scene is there.



KH has a sizeable part of its market in the US, where the game has not been released yet.  Kind of sound thinking on their part.

Also I'm sure if someone were to report the other cutscenes they would take them down.  But people only seem to report endings


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 7, 2010)

So Terra's physical strong enough to beat up Monstro?


----------



## Gene (Oct 7, 2010)

Corran said:


> ^Shotlocks are your friend. Pretty much how I defeated him. Along with constantly hitting dodge.


Thanks for the tip. It's been making a difference (until I run out of focus), but I still can't nail him yet. I'll keep trying though. 



Awesome said:


> Meld an esuna and a block to create renewal block, and use it to heal and block at the same time.


For some reason I can't meld anything right now. And I have block leveled up all the way too.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Oct 7, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Re:coded will be out January 11 in the US, 14 for PAL regions.



Thanks for the news. I just wish I cared enough to get a Nintendo DS, I'll most likely just watch the English Walkthrough Videos like I plan on doing with 3DS.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 7, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I hope we see Yen Sid draw his keyblade.
> 
> also shot in the dark but my current theory is,
> 
> KH 3DS will be the master exam.  Nomura said KH 3DS would take place after re:coded, Sora and Riku are playable, game is about "trust", all screens show young Sora and Riku (part of the test?)



My friends and I thought of that theory too.
I think that Xehanort will somehow mess up the exam and shit will get real.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 7, 2010)

Gene said:


> Thanks for the tip. It's been making a difference (until I run out of focus), but I still can't nail him yet. I'll keep trying though.
> 
> 
> For some reason I can't meld anything right now. And I have block leveled up all the way too.



You need 2 Blocks because the game won't let you get rid of your basic skills.
You will always have a Dodge, Block and Jump.


----------



## Hylian (Oct 8, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I hope we see Yen Sid draw his keyblade.
> 
> also shot in the dark but my current theory is,
> 
> KH 3DS will be the master exam.  Nomura said KH 3DS would take place after re:coded, Sora and Riku are playable, game is about "trust", all screens show young Sora and Riku (part of the test?)



Re: Connect KH: KH3?


----------



## Awesome (Oct 8, 2010)

Gene said:


> For some reason I can't meld anything right now. And I have block leveled up all the way too.



You need 2 blocks for it to work.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 9, 2010)

Any tips for the arena level 20 "Keeper of the Arena"? I got rape hard from the two bosses


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 9, 2010)

Sonic Blade can Stun both bosses, as can Firaga and Triple Firaga. Other than that remember that if you block the first Blow of their combo when they smash the ground it causes them to stop and get stunned briefly.

The Rest is just surviving until you can shot-lock.
___________
Also Game about the masters Exam would rock because that would mean we will finally be able to fight against Sora as a boss.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 9, 2010)

Re: Coded secret ending subbed if it hasn't been posted already.



*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0UbVKQFjjc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 9, 2010)

It was last page.
But the vid got deleted so thanks non the less


----------



## Minh489 (Oct 12, 2010)

This game is awesome. It's easily my favorite in the Kingdom Hearts series. Also is it just me or playing as Aqua on proud mode just outright harder than playing as Terra or Ventus? Any advice for playing as Aqua. I'm dying way to much right now.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 12, 2010)

Keep your distance with spells at the beginning of the game because her defense sucks.

I played some re:coded on my DS until I found out that it uses the bottom screen, which is broken. I can't use the pause menu at all. I tried Desmume and it caused too much slowdown. No Gba doesn't even work with Re: Coded, and I'm out of options for the moment.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 13, 2010)

BBS FM Jan 27 2011


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Oct 14, 2010)

So Nomura has stated that the Sora in KH3DS won't be the "Sora we're familier with".

3DS... I'm completly stuck at what the plot will be centered on. I REALLY hope though it won't be as important as BBS; that the main games of the series will either stay on console or go onto the PSP.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 14, 2010)

It will probably be a Chain of Memories of this generation, maybe.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2010)

> So Nomura has stated that the Sora in KH3DS won't be the "Sora we're familier with".
> 
> 3DS... I'm completly stuck at what the plot will be centered on. I REALLY hope though it won't be as important as BBS; that the main games of the series will either stay on console or go onto the PSP.


I'm sticking with my mark of mastery theory


also 3DS is a powerhouse, I'm fucking glad if a main game is going to be on it instead of another PSP game.



> It will probably be a Chain of Memories of this generation, maybe.


and CoM was pretty damn vital.


----------



## Gene (Oct 14, 2010)

I missed out on CoM because I thought it was just a side quest, so when I jumped on to KH2 I was pretty fucking confused.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Oct 14, 2010)

COM was pretty epic. 

The more mature plot and the interaction between the Orgy members and the whole scheme subplot was pretty damn epic.

Plus, Marluxia, Axel and Zexion were amazing antagonists.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 14, 2010)

FalseMemorySyndrome said:


> COM was pretty epic.
> 
> The more mature plot and the interaction between the Orgy members and the whole scheme subplot was pretty damn epic.
> 
> Plus, Marluxia, Axel and Zexion were amazing antagonists.



Reps for saying 'Orgy members' so nonchalantly.


----------



## Gene (Oct 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Final Episode_ 



Alright, so I just completed the Final Episode on Standard. Now I just want to clarify something. Was the cutscene where Sora accepts Ventus's heart the secret movie? It didn't really feel like that was it. 

On GameFaqs it says to "Complete the Reports Section 100% and Complete the Final Episode." I obviously completed the Final Episode, but is the Reports Section the same thing as the Xehanort Reports? Because if it's not.. goddammit, don't tell me its the thing in the Menu.






FalseMemorySyndrome said:


> COM was pretty epic.
> 
> The more mature plot and the interaction between the Orgy members and the whole scheme subplot was pretty damn epic.
> 
> Plus, Marluxia, Axel and Zexion were amazing antagonists.


Hmm. I may check it out then. The gameplay didn't look fun which is why I haven't touched it yet.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2010)

you have to 100% EVERYTHING IN THE GAME

By reports they mean the journal


----------



## Gene (Oct 14, 2010)

Is completing it 100% easier than it sounds or should I just youtube this shit?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2010)

hell fucking no, it's tedious as hell.  You should have proud moded.

in any case just watch it on youtube since you screwed yourself


----------



## Gene (Oct 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _sekrit ending_ 



Damn, Aqua's been wandering around there for 10 years? Can't wait to see her again in KH3 then. Everything coming together should be epic. Also loved the use of Dearly Beloved for the ending. Really raised the emotional build up of it.




And now I'm ready for Re: Coded.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 14, 2010)

I still haven't played the newest Kingdom Hearts on my DS, but I definitely need to before Re:coded comes out!


----------



## Darth (Oct 22, 2010)

Fuck you guys, I just finished the Final Episode by finishing Terra's and Aqua's stories on Proud Mode but Ven's on Standard.

AND I STILL CAN'T WATCH THE SEQRET MOVIE?

/rage

If I just finish Ven's on Proud will I get to see it?

also, I've been absent from this thread for a long time as to avoid spoilers. Tell me what's the news! I know that there's a lot of it. New games, new stories, etc. Any info would be appreciated and repped for.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 23, 2010)

Gojira said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Cdc3j9Ob7E&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> suck it sub lovers



ok WTF question 1 who is the muther fucker in the organization outfit with the lightsabers?
question 2 was that master eraqus in his armor at the end?
question 3 why do i get the feeling that there are going to be more cutscenes added to the story??


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 23, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts... Best RPG game series.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 23, 2010)

> question 3 why do i get the feeling that there are going to be more cutscenes added to the story??


All final mixes add cutscenes


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 23, 2010)

arcanecapricorn said:


> ok WTF question 1 who is the muther fucker in the organization outfit with the lightsabers?
> question 2 was that master eraqus in his armor at the end?
> question 3 why do i get the feeling that there are going to be more cutscenes added to the story??



1) the light saber guy is the canon secret boss that is available in the English version as well.

2) It suppose to be a new non-canon boss in mirage arena.

3) There probably will be, but really the thing that will matter most is the NEW secret ending movie.


----------



## Darth (Oct 23, 2010)

Nobody answered my questions damnit.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 23, 2010)

Darth said:


> If I just finish Ven's on Proud will I get to see it?


Yes



> also, I've been absent from this thread for a long time as to avoid spoilers. Tell me what's the news! I know that there's a lot of it. New games, new stories, etc. Any info would be appreciated and repped for.



New games: Remake of Coded, KH 3DS (not KH3)
Extra: Secret ending for re:coded that ties into 3DS


----------



## Darth (Oct 24, 2010)

Awesome said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You get rep.

Thanks.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 17, 2010)

Summary of Stuff for interview.

I'll probably post the full one when it comes out eventually.

Or I wont.



> Gaming site Game Jouhou has summarized the new Famitsu interview with Tetsuya Nomura about the upcoming Kingdom Hearts 3D title!! It mentions a few points on what the new game will feature!
> Andriasang has tranlasted their summary:
> Players will be able to control Sora and Riku. They’re hoping to show some differences between the two characters in terms of gameplay systems.
> Past screenshots showed Sora and Riku as they looked in the original Kingdom Hearts timeframe. They reason they appear like this is currently a secret. Nomura would only say that it was a necessity for the story.
> ...


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 19, 2010)

Spoiler heavy inter view.
You have been warned.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 19, 2010)

And a different slightly less spoilertastic interview.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> > Just picked up the latest Famitsu; here's the full Nomura interview.
> >
> > NAMINE LEADS THE WAY TO THE FUTURE WHERE SORA AND RIKU SPIN A NEW TALE
> >
> > ...


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 19, 2010)

Read the interviews.
Seems that Axels coming back I am happy.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Nomura: Yes, "3D" will be the setting for it.


----------



## Gundam Meister (Dec 4, 2010)

I just finished Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days and i must say its a pretty awesome game and i cant wait to buy Birth By Sleep


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2010)

Just over a month till Re:coded drops


----------



## Bolt Crank (Dec 13, 2010)

Birth By Sleep Final Mix has revealed another bonus boss to be fought in the Mirage Arena.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2010)

I dont get it who is that


----------



## Gene (Dec 13, 2010)

The King of Nobodies.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2010)

oh I got that one (looks likeXemnas' armored form), I just got confused by the bottom thought it was the same game.


----------



## Bender (Dec 13, 2010)

Xenmas armor form

Kick ass!


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2010)

ign has vids up


----------



## Gundam Meister (Dec 21, 2010)

Here new trailer for Birth By Sleep Final Mix 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTBJpnXFTnY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 1, 2011)

I recieved Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep as a Christmas Present from my  mother, I am now at level 40 and I am currently in Disney Town as  Ventus (I chose him first).

(I can't win that stupid ice cream game)


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2011)

Is that Oblivion?


also less than two weeks till re:coded, just put down the last amount on the preorder


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2011)

I got BBS for Christmas too, and it's awesome, just piss easy, IMO.


----------



## Darth (Jan 1, 2011)

Gundam Meister said:


> Here new trailer for Birth By Sleep Final Mix
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTBJpnXFTnY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Did I mention how irritating it is when Square Enix decides to release a "Final Mix" version of practically every KH game with all these wonderfully delicious extras and then decide to not release it in the US for some bizzarro reason!? 

That trailer looks sexy and yet I am sad.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 1, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I got BBS for Christmas too, and it's awesome, just piss easy, IMO.



You must be really good with rhythm games then, to have beaten the ice cream game in Ven's Storyline, which is mandatory!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2011)

It took me a try or two, but I eventually got the hang of it.

The difficulty is sort of funny, because you can slash through everyone up to the final bosses, then all of a sudden, the difficulty jumps up to 11, and you better have some Curagas or something on you!


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> It took me a try or two, but I eventually got the hang of it.



Good for you, I still can't beat the damn game , which means I can't continue Ven's story T_T.



Stunna said:


> The difficulty is sort of funny, because you can slash through everyone up to the final bosses, then all of a sudden, the difficulty jumps up to 11, and you better have some Curagas or something on you!



Yeah I noticed that on youtube when I was watching the walkthroughs months ago.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2011)

I just beat Terra's story, and the ending was a jaw-dropper.

It's quite annoying grinding (no perv) with Aqua, though, as she has the weakest attack power, and this early in the story, I don't have access to a lot of magic.

But you know what I really want? A "Re:358/2 Days". I freaking hate that game, and it's the weakest in the KH series, IMO, for one, simple, reason:

IT'S ON THE DS. RAGE.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> But you know what I really want? A "Re:358/2 Days". I freaking hate that game, and it's the weakest in the KH series, IMO, for one, simple, reason:
> 
> IT'S ON THE DS. RAGE.



Yeah, nintendo is stupid.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> ...But you know what I really want? A "Re:358/2 Days". I freaking hate that game, and it's the weakest in the KH series, IMO, for one, simple, reason:
> 
> IT'S ON THE DS. RAGE.



The game was more than perfect on the DS.


----------



## Gene (Jan 2, 2011)

I agree. It's one of the better KH games in my opinion.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2011)

BbS is my favorite KH game, gameplay wise I think its the most streamlined and enjoyable, and probably the strongest story and characters.  Which again is odd because given how many retcons this addresses you'd expect something as convoluted as KH2 but no, it was straightforward.





> But you know what I really want? A "Re:358/2 Days". I freaking hate that game, and it's the weakest in the KH series, IMO, for one, simple, reason:
> 
> IT'S ON THE DS. RAGE.





> Yeah, nintendo is stupid.


There is no way to respond to posts this dumb, I think quoting them is the only thing I can do because there is no response adequate for them.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Jan 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I just beat Terra's story, and the ending was a jaw-dropper.
> 
> It's quite annoying grinding (no perv) with Aqua, though, as she has the weakest attack power, and this early in the story, I don't have access to a lot of magic.
> 
> ...



I agree completely.

When I first heard about 358/2, I was excited at the idea of being able to do limits with Orgy Members like those of KH2, and the idea of being able to play as them.

And what did I get? 

"Oh hai Axel. You going to stop running into that wall anytime soon and help me fight this thing?"


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2011)

Castiel said:


> There is no way to respond to posts this dumb, I think quoting them is the only thing I can do because there is no response adequate for them.



Hey, screw me for having an opinion.

I stick by it, 358/2 Days would be much more enjoyable on the PSP, or console.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2011)

> Hey, screw me for having an opinion.


                        .


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 3, 2011)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> The game was more than perfect on the DS.



Your opinion of course.



Castiel said:


> There is no way to respond to posts this dumb, I think quoting them is the only thing I can do because there is no response adequate for them.



I have tried playing the game on the DS and I instantly gave up on it, that's how much I dislike Nintendo.

Only thing they're good at is POKEMON.



Stunna said:


> Hey, screw me for having an opinion.
> 
> I stick by it, 358/2 Days would be much more enjoyable on the PSP, or console.



Same here mate, I'm hoping for a PlayStation port of some kind (PS2, PSP, and/or PS3).


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2011)

My god that post 

Also one week til re:coded for the DS


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2011)

Castiel said:


> .




I at least got 3/4 of the game finished, but lost my copy.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 3, 2011)

Shirou Emiya said:


> I have tried playing the game on the DS and I instantly gave up on it, that's how much I dislike Nintendo.
> 
> Only thing they're good at is POKEMON.





Okay, that's just flat out retarded. I'm sorry, but there are times when fanboy "opinion" is so twisted that it becomes ridiculous. Most of the best games ever made were made by Nintendo. I ain't going to list them because anyone who calls themselves a gamer should not only know them all off by heart but have beaten them all several times, too. We owe everything to Nintendo. If it weren't for them, gaming would never have recovered back in '83. If it weren't for them, you wouldn't be able to play on your precious Playstation.

Don't even get me started on how Nintendo are still pretty much the best developer in the entire world. Not even Square Enix hold a candle to them and they develop the two biggest RPG franchises in the world.



> Same here mate, I'm hoping for a PlayStation port of some kind (PS2, PSP, and/or PS3).


Oh well. Be prepared to endure quite a few more Kingdom Hearts games on the 3DS, 'cause that's where most of them will be going.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2011)

That ticks me off too.

Gotta buy _another_ game system to play the next KH game.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 4, 2011)

Castiel said:


> My god that post



To each their own, I will be watching english walkthrough videos for any Kingdom Hearts game that is not released on a PS System/Console or PS Handheld.



Stunna said:


> I at least got 3/4 of the game finished, but lost my copy.



I got as far as Day 78-95.



Lyra said:


> Okay, that's just flat out retarded. I'm sorry, but there are times when fanboy "opinion" is so twisted that it becomes ridiculous. Most of the best games ever made were made by Nintendo. I ain't going to list them because anyone who calls themselves a gamer should not only know them all off by heart but have beaten them all several times, too. We owe everything to Nintendo. If it weren't for them, gaming would never have recovered back in '83. If it weren't for them, you wouldn't be able to play on your precious Playstation.
> 
> Don't even get me started on how Nintendo are still pretty much the best developer in the entire world. Not even Square Enix hold a candle to them and they develop the two biggest RPG franchises in the world.
> 
> Oh well. Be prepared to endure quite a few more Kingdom Hearts games on the 3DS, 'cause that's where most of them will be going.



I'll still get to see the gameplay and cutscenes thanks to YouTube so WHATEVER.



Stunna said:


> That ticks me off too.
> 
> Gotta buy _another_ game system to play the next KH game.



Yeah, it really fucking blows, I still don't own a PS3 yet and I know I'm gonna need one for the true KH3.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2011)

You know, I wouldn't mind a Wii Kingdom Hearts game, though.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> You know, I wouldn't mind a Wii Kingdom Hearts game, though.



If it controlled like Twilight Princess, it'd be awesome.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2011)

It'd be cool if it took it even further. The way Sora wings the Keyblade around like a whip in KH2, it would be amazing if they pulled that off.

It would most likely be on that PS3 Move thing, though, but I DO NOT WANT.


----------



## Hylian (Jan 6, 2011)

Shirou Emiya said:


> Only thing they're good at is POKEMON.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 8, 2011)

Stunna said:


> You know, I wouldn't mind a Wii Kingdom Hearts game, though.



Yeah, I'd be willing to buy a wii for a kingdom hearts game.

Hmm, can you connect a DS to a wii and then play using the wii controller?


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 8, 2011)

Honestly, I?ve found all the KH games enjoyable on all the systems I?ve played them on thus far, including the DS. I've had a lot of fun with 358/2. Overall I do like it better on the Playstation format, but come on. And saying Nintendo is only goof for Pokemon is just silly.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2011)

First re:coded review (that I know of) out

1up - B+


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 8, 2011)

Just to update this thread too. Their is a Kingdom hearts 3DS footage out (staring sora btw).

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5GdDwripjE[/YOUTUBE]


(its in this compilation video). Not a separate topic for it yet though at least I am not aware of one.


----------



## Esura (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm nervous about getting Reoded. It seems just like a recap of KH1.


----------



## Bender (Jan 8, 2011)

^

It isn't

It's anything but just some "recap" of KH1


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2011)

Bender said:


> ^
> 
> It isn't
> 
> It's anything but just some "recap" of KH1


I heard about the new ending that wasnt in coded...which was spoiled for me sadly. But is there anything thing else that would warrant a purchase? I'm weary of DS KH games after 358/2 Days...so freaking boring and tedious until the end.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 9, 2011)

Is Coded mission based like 358/2 Days? Cause I didn't care for it.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 9, 2011)

It's closer to Birth by Sleep than 358/2 days gameplay wise from what I played of it. (Only 1 hour)


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 10, 2011)

I plan to wait a little while before picking up Coded. I still have to finish up 358/2 Days (finally almost done) and then move on to Birth by Sleep. So there is no need for me to rush and buy another KH game just yet.


----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> I heard about the new ending that wasnt in coded...which was spoiled for me sadly. But is there anything thing else that would warrant a purchase? I'm weary of DS KH games after 358/2 Days...so freaking boring and tedious until the end.



It's the gameplay that matters not the story.

Tell yourself that before you buy it, otherwise, you're just going to make yourself really depressed.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 10, 2011)

Someone should really make a new thread from KH3DS.

Just the fact that it's something that finally continues the story of 2. Probably deserves its own thread.

Also English Secret Ending



Yes someone was good enough to finish the game this fast.
And it will be a while before I play this, because I can't be arsed to buy a DS with the 3DS coming out so soon.


Yeah Mikey really does sound better in English (Like people actually thought otherwise LOL) and Yensid still has Eyes so intense I swear I feel he means to strangle Mikey every time he looks at him.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2011)

> Just the fact that it's something that finally continues the story of 2. Probably deserves its own thread.


Also that with the release of re:coded this thread's purpose is literally done

"New Kingdom Hearts Spinoffs - KH: Birth by Sleep, 358/2 Days, Coded for PSP/DS/Mobile"


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 10, 2011)

I wonder what Yensid meant by "Would a single one of you suffice if there wasn't a single one of Xehanort?" 

Is he implying that the next installment will have a cadre of Xehanorts working together?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jan 10, 2011)

ok so let me get this straight.  even though Sora and crew killed  heartless Xeharnort, and Xemnas, u telling me the fucking original can comeback to life. if thats the case then everything up until this point has been pointless


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2011)

Bender said:


> It's the gameplay that matters not the story.
> 
> Tell yourself that before you buy it, otherwise, you're just going to make yourself really depressed.


Yeah...I'll get it when it gets cheap.



noobthemusical said:


> Someone should really make a new thread from KH3DS.
> 
> Just the fact that it's something that finally continues the story of 2. Probably deserves its own thread.
> 
> ...


DS Lites are retarded cheap now dude (you can get one between $70-$60 used from trusted Ebay sellers and other sites), also, the 3DS will be $299 with only 8 games available at release (none of them KH 3D) with the battery life of 3-5 hours. Originally I was going to get it with my income tax money but fuck that, thats too high. I'm now waiting for the inevitable 3DS Lite.

Also, the "3D" in KH isn't supposed to stand for "3 Dimensional" Tetsuya Nomura said. Its actually some convulted subtitle related to the story (go figure). And, like you said its after KH2 (I thought I was the only one who knew this). What worries me is that it has "3" in it. I'll be so pissed if they announce this as KH 3.




> Yeah Mikey really does sound better in English (Like people actually thought otherwise LOL)


Who thought otherwise? 

Of course Mickey Mouse sounds better in English and I question any other sane person who grew up with Mickey Mouse to say otherwise!


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 10, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> English Secret Ending



Wow, so Sora and Riku (and Kairi?) will be facing off against "Terranort" then?

Or are they talking about "Master Xehanort" from before he merged with Terra?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 10, 2011)

Shirou Emiya said:


> Wow, so Sora and Riku (and Kairi?) will be facing off against "Terranort" then?
> 
> Or are they talking about "Master Xehanort" from before he merged with Terra?



The original Xehanort. Now that his Nobody and Heartless forms are both dead, he will come back to life. I guess he'll then target Sora directly, as I imagine he's the only one who can recreate that  χ-blade.


----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2011)

@Esura

My advice: Get it off Amazon.com

That's where I get most of my cool stuff


----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2011)

@Lyra

MX

Is gonna be sorely disappointed seeing as how

Sora lacks the perfect balance of light and darkness he seeks


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2011)

Shirou Emiya said:


> Wow, so Sora and Riku (and Kairi?) will be facing off against "Terranort" then?
> 
> Or are they talking about "Master Xehanort" from before he merged with Terra?



More than likely Terranort, because Ansem and Xemnas are similar in looks to Terranort than regular Master Xehanort because Ansem and Xemnas formed from Terranort when he was doing heart experiments under Ansem the Wise (or Great idunno).


----------



## Velocity (Jan 10, 2011)

Bender said:


> @Lyra
> 
> MX
> 
> ...



Sure, Sora himself does indeed... But not if we add in Riku and Kairi...


----------



## Beastly (Jan 10, 2011)

Im on aqua's story rite now just beat radiant garden

where do i get powerful magic commands like "aga" spells? cuz in the moggle shop im still at normal level spells like fire and blizzard


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 10, 2011)

Lyra said:


> The original Xehanort. Now that his Nobody and Heartless forms are both dead, he will come back to life. I guess he'll then target Sora directly, as I imagine he's the only one who can recreate that χ-blade.



So original xehanort as in his old guy form in BBS?

Or the young version we only see glimpses of, that is not Terranort?



Beastly said:


> Im on aqua's story rite now just beat radiant garden
> 
> where do i get powerful magic commands like "aga" spells? cuz in the moggle shop im still at normal level spells like fire and blizzard



You have to meld commands and shit.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah.

For example, you have to meld two Blizzards to make a Blizzara. Blizzara then becomes available in shops. Then you meld two Blizzaras to make a Blizzaga. Blizzaga then becomes available in shops.

Or, you can find them in treasure chests.


----------



## Beastly (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh alright thanks, it should be a lot easier now.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Also, the "3D" in KH isn't supposed to stand for "3 Dimensional" Tetsuya Nomura said. Its actually some convulted subtitle related to the story (go figure). And, like you said its after KH2 (I thought I was the only one who knew this). What worries me is that it has "3" in it. I'll be so pissed if they announce this as KH 3.



Nah he said in an interview that KH3 would be released on the PS3 because he wanted it on a console and he didn't want to wait for the next gen of for fear that the PS4 would take forever to come out.



~Avant~ said:


> I wonder what Yensid meant by "Would a single one of you suffice if there wasn't a single one of Xehanort?"
> 
> Is he implying that the next installment will have a cadre of Xehanorts working together?



I take it as Yensid meaning people Like Xehanort, like just as powerful, and who have given themselves to the darkness. W

Although when Nomura talked about in an interview he said other "Xehanorts" but he phrased it in a way that could be taken not quite literally.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 10, 2011)

Shirou Emiya said:


> Wow, so Sora and Riku (and Kairi?) will be facing off against "Terranort" then?
> 
> Or are they talking about "Master Xehanort" from before he merged with Terra?



Yeah no Kairi, I believe she might go to the tower, but Nomura said she won't be taking the test eventhough she is a wielder.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Nah he said in an interview that KH3 would be released on the PS3 because he wanted it on a console and he didn't want to wait for the next gen of for fear that the PS4 would take forever to come out.



Good to know it will be out on the PS3, those are becoming really cheap nowadays used.



noobthemusical said:


> Yeah no Kairi, I believe she might go to the tower, but Nomura said she won't be taking the test even though she is a wielder.



So she will never become a Keyblade master?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2011)

IGN - 8/10

also gonna get mine today if everything goes well


----------



## Beastly (Jan 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Yeah no Kairi, I believe she might go to the tower, but Nomura said she won't be taking the test eventhough she is a wielder.



Thats kinda lame. Its like giving somebody a skill, knowing that they're never gonna use it.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 11, 2011)

I really need to start playing BbS again..I haven't played it in months


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't like Jiminy' new voice


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 11, 2011)

Jiminy has a new voice in Coded?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2011)

I doubt she'll take the test in the game, but she may very well do so in the future.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm gonna pick it up tomorrow if I get the chance, I hope it's gonna be good.


----------



## Beastly (Jan 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



In KH3, do u guys think Terra will be saved from Xehanort's control?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2011)

That's the point of KH3.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 11, 2011)

They should be separated now that their nobody and heartless is dead, they won't be the same person.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 12, 2011)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Jiminy has a new voice in Coded?



Eddie Carroll died


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 12, 2011)

That's sad..I'm buying it as soon as I get in some child support money


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jan 12, 2011)

Bought re: Coded today, and I made it as far as Olympus Coliseum before my fingers started to ache. Interesting game thus far.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Beastly said:
> 
> 
> > Thats kinda lame. Its like giving somebody a skill, knowing that they're never gonna use it.
> ...



Hopefully this is the case, it would suck if she was left out of future battles.



Stunna said:


> Beastly said:
> 
> 
> > *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Really? Hmm I had no idea.



Awesome said:


> They should be separated now that their nobody and heartless is dead, they won't be the same person.



How sure are you about this?


----------



## Beastly (Jan 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> That's the point of KH3.



no thats not wat i meant by the question, i meant will terra be saved or will he die along with xehanort? because of the fact that sora & everyone else dont know that xehanort is actually Terra+MX.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2011)

When Sora saves Aqua I'm sure she'll reveal it.

Sora's not the type to let Terra go down with Xehanort without a fight.


----------



## Beastly (Jan 15, 2011)

So I'm on the Terranort fight in Terra's story...

How do u dodge his meteor attack? that attack just screws me over. Everytime i get him down to 2 health bars he just heals himself.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2011)

I recommend just trying to block the meteors. It can be done.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 15, 2011)

I can't recall whether I've done that or not  but I bought recoded yesterday. Just now playing it though  and Crisis Core at the same time


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2011)

Bought Re: Coded today as well.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 15, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> Bought re: Coded today, and I made it as far as Olympus Coliseum before my fingers started to ache. Interesting game thus far.



Olympus Colisseum is easily the best of the five worlds in the game. I love how it turns the game into a turn-based RPG, with Cloud and Herc as partners, and even lets you return later to tackle extra levels (you can revisit any world, but there's a substantial lack of new stuff to do since it's mostly about being a completionist - although I'll have a look later and see if there are any hidden bosses to fight).


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2011)

Holy... 

This game is like cyberspace KH1 with BBS gameplay and 358/2 Days stat increase.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 15, 2011)

basch71 said:


> Holy...
> 
> This game is like cyberspace KH1 with BBS gameplay and 358/2 Days stat increase.



The boss fights are the best part of the game, I think. It's like they know the camera sucks, making battles against any non-static boss a real pain in the arse, so they have as few normal boss fights as possible.


----------



## Esura (Jan 15, 2011)

*Kiri Amane said:


> That's sad..I'm buying it as soon as I get in some *child support money*



Thats fucked up.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 15, 2011)

ive finally caught up on all the kingdom hearts story....shits retarded lol. 

Cant wait for 3.

i have a feeling we'll have to deal wit another game for this Mark of Mastery test before the real sequel. its prolly gonna be full of mini games lol.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2011)

I like how the game switches to 2d mode out of left field. I was like when did KH become Megaman? And the moves are broken as fuck, Thunder Rain anyone?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 15, 2011)

basch71 said:


> Holy...
> 
> This game is like cyberspace KH1 with BBS gameplay and 358/2 Days stat increase.



It's true 



Esura said:


> Thats fucked up.



My dad's a dick


----------



## Esura (Jan 15, 2011)

*Kiri Amane said:


> My dad's a dick


Ohhhh...I had a completely different interpretation of what you said.  I thought you meant you was going to use child support your baby daddy gave you for the kids on a game.

I just got off work...gimme a break


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm just 18  and I really need to start playing Coded again. I'm not far at all


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> When Sora saves Aqua I'm sure she'll reveal it.
> 
> Sora's not the type to let Terra go down with Xehanort without a fight.



I sure hope so, I'd hate to see Sora kill Terra .



Beastly said:


> So I'm on the Terranort fight in Terra's story...
> 
> How do u dodge his meteor attack? that attack just screws me over. Everytime i get him down to 2 health bars he just heals himself.



I managed to barely survive by maxing out all of my abilities and waiting until I was Level 50.

(I'm on Proud Mode)



basch71 said:


> Holy...
> 
> This game is like cyberspace KH1 with BBS gameplay and 358/2 Days stat increase.



Yeah? That's cool I guess.


----------



## Esura (Jan 16, 2011)

Shirou Emiya said:


> I sure hope so, I'd hate to see Sora kill Terra .


He wont. Terra will sacrifice himself for the greater good of getting rid of Xehanort. I bet my fucking income tax on it! 

Prepare for the ensuing cheesiness.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> He wont. Terra will sacrifice himself for the greater good of getting rid of Xehanort. I bet my fucking income tax on it!
> 
> Prepare for the ensuing cheesiness.



I will never play a KH game again if Terra dies......


----------



## Bender (Jan 16, 2011)

For some reason I don't see Terra coming out with a happy ending.


----------



## Bender (Jan 16, 2011)

??? @ red eyes in the darkness


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 16, 2011)

Bender said:


> For some reason I don't see Terra coming out with a happy ending.



Yea me either


----------



## Beastly (Jan 17, 2011)

I played through the final episode, and for some reason i had an easier time beating MX with Aqua than with Terra...no wonder she was named keyblade master and terra wasnt.

@Bender's spoiler image, woah Aqua can use Eraqus' keyblade???


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2011)

Bender said:


> For some reason I don't see Terra coming out with a happy ending.



I don't see a happy ending for Ventus nor Aqua either. That'll be three more keyblade users too many. Ventus is going to fully "merge" with Sora, Aqua going to sacrifice herself to save "insert random character", and Terra is going to off himself after Sora and Riku tries (and fail) to remove Xehanort from Terra. Then Terra's heart going to go into Riku's, Aqua's into Kairi, and Ventus will stay in Sora. OH! But they'll be alive in "their hearts". 

KH3 in a nutshell.


----------



## Bender (Jan 17, 2011)

Beastly said:


> @Bender's spoiler image, woah Aqua can use Eraqus' keyblade???



Well of course

She was using it prior to the final episode


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2011)

Final Episode?

I beat Aqua, Terra, and Ventus' stories, but nothing happened.

And, yeah, I don't see Terra getting a happy ending either. I hope he dies. Not because I don't like him, but it would just be such a powerful conclusion to his story.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2011)

So..how bout that Kingdom Hearts 3DS subtitle, eh? Dream Drop Distance?

I didn't know the series spawned a J-Pop band.


----------



## Corran (Jan 18, 2011)

Just saw the trailer on the stream. Looks awesome, combat looks even more nuts than BBS :33

Also looks like KH:3D will be the mark of mastery exam :33


----------



## Corran (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Kensei (Jan 18, 2011)

Sora jumping across roof tops. Riku bouncing against walls. Sora using street lights to build up momentum. This battle system's gonna be crazy, but I expect nothing less from the Birth by Sleep guys.


----------



## crevo (Jan 18, 2011)

Did I see a Hunchback of Notre Dame world in the trailer :amazed


----------



## Kensei (Jan 18, 2011)

Ya, you probably did. The game features all new Disney worlds. The only things coming from the older games are the non-disney levels.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2011)

NEW WURLDZ!? OMGAI 

 Beh, if they use up all the worlds, what's KH3 gonna use


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> NEW WURLDZ!? OMGAI
> 
> Beh, if they use up all the worlds, what's KH3 gonna use



KH III can use totally original worlds to focus on the actual story elements for the main game, so it doesn't have filler arcs like the first half of KH II if possible. The Disney stuff was cool in KH I as they didn't _always_ follow the plot of the movie, but more often than not in the newer games they do, and it comes off as extremely half-assed. Like awkward fan-fiction.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Bender (Jan 18, 2011)

Just to remind you guys

KH3D is not what it seems

Nomura said not to take Sora/Riku KH Designs for face value.

For all we know those might be Sora and Riku digital forms somehow escaped the digital world(lol digimon).

Btw what do you guys think the mindscrew will be in KH3D?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 18, 2011)

just let it comeout so i can play it  damn speculation


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jan 18, 2011)

Bender said:


> ??? @ red eyes in the darkness



i love the final mix boxart its epic!!!!!!!


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jan 18, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> Bought re: Coded today, and I made it as far as Olympus Coliseum before my fingers started to ache. Interesting game thus far.



Hit a difficulty spike in Agrabah. Those damned Bandit Heartless hit hard and fast.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 18, 2011)

Hunchback was the best Disney Renaissance 

Also damn, I'm actually kind of impressed with the gameplay footage


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm just in Wonderland. My DS died and I can't find my charger  I do like it so far. I don't really like the talking animation though (or however I would refer to it).


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 18, 2011)

This posted yet?

Also, they're not spinoffs <_<


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2011)

All these spin-offs, Kingdom Hearts has turned into a dull series for me. Even though the 3DS one looks like it has badass platforming part the story itself is basically dead for me. BBS killed it for me.


----------



## Corran (Jan 18, 2011)

^What is your beef with BBS?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2011)

Hunchback of Notre Dame?!

NOOOOOO!!!

I mean, I freaking love the Hunchback. It was my favorite Renaissance film, but I wanted them to save it for KH3 ;__;

I don't want it to be primarily original worlds.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 18, 2011)

They're not spinoffs <_<

They're sequels.

A spinoff is stuff like Chocobo's Dungeon, something that shares the same name or elements, but don't contribute to the canon


----------



## Esura (Jan 19, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> All these spin-offs, Kingdom Hearts has turned into a dull series for me. Even though the 3DS one looks like it has badass platforming part the story itself is basically dead for me. BBS killed it for me.



Wait...what?

You didn't _like_ Birth By Sleep?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2011)

BbS to me is the best in the series and injected interest for me, since with 358/2 it kinda got staleish for me.


----------



## Esura (Jan 19, 2011)

Castiel said:


> BbS to me is the best in the series and injected interest for me, since with 358/2 it kinda got staleish for me.



I hate 358/2 Days so much. Not only did I find the story pointless, but the pacing and repetitiveness...oh god...the less said about that the better.

Birth By Sleep, on the other hand, is possibly the best damn handheld KH game made imo.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 19, 2011)

Someone should totally make a new thread.
I mean this thread's title isn't really relevant at this point...

But maybe we should wait for another trailer.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 19, 2011)

Also to get my crack theory of my chest.
The mark of mastery will be Sora and Riku put into a dream like Coma, from a super spell made by Yen-sid, where they will have to go through the events of game 1 with a twist.
The twist being the nobodies are active during this time period, and also their method of travel will bring them to different worlds. And the Ansem and Xehanort we saw will at first appear to be part of the dream but is actually MX influence trying to interfere with the test.


And here is where it gets really random.
Yet still strangely plausible 



Also maybe Kairi will also be absent from this dream as she gets kidnapped in offscreen and has to be rescued again in kh3 because it turns out Xehanort has made his heart pure darkness and  will fuse with a Kiari to summon the X-blade because why not?
Or maybe she's training to not be useless somewhere else.

And the shock twist will be the reveal that someone obtained Vanitas' heart, and throws it into Sora's body. The pull of Ventus being in Sora's heart means he can't stop Vanitas from getting in and is put into a coma while solving his multiple personality disorder bullshit.


----------



## Esura (Jan 19, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also to get my crack theory of my chest.
> The mark of mastery will be Sora and Riku put into a dream like Coma, from a super spell made by Yen-sid, where they will have to go through the events of game 1 with a twist.
> The twist being the nobodies are active during this time period, and also their method of travel will bring them to different worlds. And the Ansem and Xehanort we saw will at first appear to be part of the dream but is actually MX influence trying to interfere with the test.
> 
> ...



Wut...? :amazed


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 19, 2011)

Well lets put it this way the things we know about 3D.
It's the MoM exam.
It's in the future.
Dream is what one of the dreams stand for.

And that's where theory 1 came from.

Theory 2 well that was just me being random.

Theory 3 comes from the fact that Vanitas' heart is missing, he can't be with Ventus because Ventus' heart was pure light when he went all Coma. Which seems to imply  part of Vanitas (like his sentiment) is still out there somewhere. Now we know that it is possible to try to forcefully insert a heart into someone (Riku, and Terra being examples).
Therefore I just made a theory thinking hey wouldn't it be cool if someone tried to posses Sora.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2011)

ReikaiDemon said:


> They're not spinoffs <_<
> 
> They're sequels.
> 
> A spinoff is stuff like Chocobo's Dungeon, something that shares the same name or elements, but don't contribute to the canon



BbS is the only one that isn't a spin-off then, as 358 and Re:coded are both lazy Mary Sue games. Which coincidentally is seen in the quality of the games, too. One of the reasons I think this series is getting old is that the concept of it is pretty stale now. We've gone through quite a lot of the same areas so many fucking times that if this was any other series, people would be calling the company horrible and some would be done with this shit. Sure, DDD has new worlds, but do we need to go through fucking Traverse Town _again_?

The only thing pushing an evolution of the series is the combat system. The story is becoming a horrible, horrible joke, and as a result is losing a lot a mainstream appeal. The camera has been atrocious in every game released after KHII, and the formula for progressing in the games hasn't been changed in any interesting way.

Oh, and BbS Final Mix seems to be hinting at *another fucking game*. God fucking damnit.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 19, 2011)

It will probably be 3.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> It will probably be 3.



Nope, it hints at yet another game set before the first game.

[YOUTUBE]B4xPAtw262Q[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]KuOOA5O0cMM[/YOUTUBE]

I have no clue how anybody can justify this milking shit anymore.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> I hate 358/2 Days so much.* Not only did I find the story pointless, but the pacing* and repetitiveness...oh god...the less said about that the better.
> 
> Birth By Sleep, on the other hand, is possibly the best damn handheld KH game made imo.



Apply that to BBS and the terrible fucking camera angle they STILL can't seem to fix and crappy voice acting and yeah I basically gave up on KH as a series. Hopefully KH3 will come out and I'll enjoy it, just want the main story to move on already.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 19, 2011)

Meh I don't really mind the story, though personally it's cause I like world and mythos building more than character and/or plot advancement. 

But let me say the voice acting is only bad for Terra, and Aqua.
MX and Eraqus absolutely shit on their Japanese VA counter parts.

Still looks great.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Meh I don't really mind the story, though personally it's cause I like world and mythos building more than character and/or plot advancement.
> 
> But let me say the voice acting is only bad for Terra, and Aqua.
> MX and Eraqus absolutely shit on their Japanese VA counter parts.
> ...



When said VA are Spock and Luke Skywalker, that's not surprising.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 19, 2011)

They could voice anyone.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2011)

Aqua's VA grows on me by the end.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Aqua's VA grows on me by the end.



I like Aqua's VA as well.

But Ven's VA and Vanitus' VA in Japanese are awesome.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0lKcuxQ8j0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Jan 19, 2011)

The song that plays during Ven's Final Boss is fucking boss indeed.

And why do Ven sound much more badass in Japanese? Whoever voicing him in Japanese sounds too badass to be acting out Ven.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 19, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Aqua's VA grows on me by the end.



Yeah I like her to at that point, but some of the early parts are just awful.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2011)

Aqua's voice is fitting, but definitely took some getting used to.

I've decided to skip on Kingdom Hearts 3D for now.

There's no way in HECK I'm paying $250 for the 3DS just so I can play it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd wait for the special package deal when it comes out.

Cause IIRC 3DS is not launch title.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 19, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> BbS is the only one that isn't a spin-off then, as 358 and Re:coded are both lazy Mary Sue games. Which coincidentally is seen in the quality of the games, too. One of the reasons I think this series is getting old is that the concept of it is pretty stale now. We've gone through quite a lot of the same areas so many fucking times that if this was any other series, people would be calling the company horrible and some would be done with this shit. Sure, DDD has new worlds, but do we need to go through fucking Traverse Town _again_?
> 
> The only thing pushing an evolution of the series is the combat system. The story is becoming a horrible, horrible joke, and as a result is losing a lot a mainstream appeal. The camera has been atrocious in every game released after KHII, and the formula for progressing in the games hasn't been changed in any interesting way.
> 
> Oh, and BbS Final Mix seems to be hinting at *another fucking game*. God fucking damnit.


No, your enjoyment of the game still doesn't change the fact that Days and Coded are canon. Days is a side story, Coded leads into the next games. They're all a part of the canon, so they're not spinoffs. A spinoff would be something like Rumble Racing being made into a game, maybe something called Kingdom Carts, where there's no story, and Ansem, Xemnas, and Xehanort can race at the same time 

vimeo.com/18961214
This works


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 19, 2011)

Spin-off can be canon.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Spin-off can be canon.



Yes, but often spin-offs have no direct relation to the current storyline and tend to be based on something else entirely. Its just that it'll be in the same "universe." For example, Catherine is a spin-off to Persona 3 (from what Atlus stated), but it won't directly effect Persona 3's storyline.

I think his point was that the handheld KH games arent spin-offs. I'm inclined to agree. They tend to be indirect sequels, interquels and prequels.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2011)

Then boring fucking side games. Let's get on with the main series already Square.


----------



## Esura (Jan 20, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Then boring fucking side games. Let's get on with the main series already Square.



They consider Chains of Memories and Birth By Sleep apart of the main series, but minus numbers.

On the other hand, I do remember Nomura calling Coded and 358/2 Days side games to complement the main line.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 20, 2011)

Wheres part two of the secret ending?


----------



## Kensei (Jan 20, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Then boring fucking side games. Let's get on with the main series already Square.



Versus XIII likely won't be out til 2012. Don't hold your breath for KH3 being out before 2015.


----------



## Bender (Jan 20, 2011)

Since the videos above were removed here's another one of the secret ending from Final Mix

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORkF1Z1cdRk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 20, 2011)

Kensei said:


> Versus XIII likely won't be out til 2012. Don't hold your breath for KH3 being out before 2015.



Well at least Nomura said that something special would happen for KH in 2012, but that it would not be KH3.

Honestly I want an international release of the Final Mixes.
Or
Maybe just maybe the very first teaser trailer for KH3.


----------



## Bender (Jan 20, 2011)

Also here's an english subtitled version of the Kingdom Hearts 3D trailer 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6rSwB2MdUE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Dear Nomura



STOP MINDFUCKING ME!!!!!


----------



## Velocity (Jan 20, 2011)

So Birth by Sleep is Kingdom Hearts 0... And Volume 2 is going to be Kingdom Hearts 0.5. Right. Can we get a Kingdom Hearts -1 next, with Master Xehanort as a playable character?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2011)

> But Ven's VA and Vanitus' VA in Japanese are awesome.


English voices are good too.

McCartney was fine as Roxas and is good as Ventus, he is getting better at being a VA (Robin on YJ)

HJO though surprised me, I didn't think he could pull it off but he did as good a job as the japanese VA I feel


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2011)

Am I the only one who doesn't really care for CoM that much?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 20, 2011)

I really liked it, although I wasn't as fond of the PS2 remake. I found the GBA version easier.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2011)

The combat system almost ruined it for me.

It's why I have such difficulty picking it up and playing it.


----------



## Gundam Meister (Jan 20, 2011)

heres a video of the Extra Boss battle against No Heart

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJHaKg99Rak&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2011)

You know what I don't get?

How in these videos where someone is playing on a Japanese copy of Kingdom Hearts, their health bar is always mad short, and their defense sucks, but their racking out damage like a mofo.

I'm also curious as to the identity of No Heart, seeing as how he has the appearance of Armored Xemnas; but that's chronologically impossible.

But it's Kingdom Hearts, so anything's possible.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm just mad that they get the Final Mixes and stuff to the KH games in Japan, but we don't


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> You know what I don't get?
> 
> *How in these videos where someone is playing on a Japanese copy of Kingdom Hearts, their health bar is always mad short, and their defense sucks, but their racking out damage like a mofo.*
> 
> ...



Because they're playing on Critical mode. Critical mode nerfs your HP and you take more damage than before, but that doesn't mean you can't do mad damage yourself.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jan 20, 2011)

Spoilers, obviously. And confusion. Obviously.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2011)

basch71 said:


> Because they're playing on Critical mode. Critical mode nerfs your HP and you take more damage than before, but that doesn't mean you can't do mad damage yourself.


Oh, that explains it.

The only game I've played on Critical is KH2, and even then I haven't completed it yet.

EDIT:

Okay, so there's going to be a Birth by Sleep II, I assume?

Or something...?


----------



## Awesome (Jan 20, 2011)

Most likely KH3. You have to remember that was just before Aqua met Ansem, and that was post KH2.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2011)

Gosh, I hope they're not advertising a game that's possibly not going to be out for 2-5 years.

Throw us some more "spin-offs" to bide our time.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't really care for CoM that much?



I actually really liked it. Well, the GBA version. Never played the PS2 remake. But I liked how unique the combat system was, how you could change each room you visited by using specific cards that altered enemy strength and number or even granted unique bonuses like attack cards dealing more damage...

It was a pretty unusual game, my first Kingdom Hearts game to be honest, and it stood out for me. The shiny box and Riku Mode helped, too.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 20, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I actually really liked it. Well, the GBA version. Never played the PS2 remake. But I liked how unique the combat system was, how you could change each room you visited by using specific cards that altered enemy strength and number or even granted unique bonuses like attack cards dealing more damage...
> 
> It was a pretty unusual game, my first Kingdom Hearts game to be honest, and it stood out for me. The shiny box and Riku Mode helped, too.



If I'm remembering correctly, it was my first too  I saw the commercial and thought it looked amazing. Since then, I've gotten them all


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2011)

I hate the GBA game.

It took me forever to beat the Riku Replica the final time, and I got stuck again not too long after that.

I finally finished both Sora and Riku's stories when I got Re: Chain of Memories for the PS2, but I still would've preferred the classic hack n' slash system.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't really care for CoM that much?



I think i enjoyed CoM (GBA version) more than KHII, the ps2 version maybe not, but the Game Boy version i think i liked it more.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't know about you guys, but I wish they would do another remake of the original Kingdom Hearts, with the graphics and gameplay that the current ones use.

Also some modifications to the story to reference the events of Birth by Sleep, ect.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 20, 2011)

I think I need another original, I haven't seen mine in a while


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2011)

Trailer seems pretty clear to me, BbS is getting a sequel.  Nomura says he considers BbS KH 0, and this is KH 0.5


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 20, 2011)

In a Japanese magazine scan it was said the No Heart was Xehanorts armor. So basically its hiw version of Lingering Sentiment, just like the Armor of the Master is Eraqus' lingering sentiment.


----------



## Gundam Meister (Jan 20, 2011)

Well here a video of the boss fight against the Armor of the Master  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nrkY7PrUBg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 21, 2011)

Stunna said:


> There's no way in HECK I'm paying $250 for the 3DS just so I can play it.



Same here, I could get a used 160 GB PS3 for that much.



Bender said:


> Since the videos above were removed here's another one of the secret ending from Final Mix


----------



## FearGX (Jan 21, 2011)

I've played KH1 and KH2, big fan of the KH series, but what's with all the spin offs since KH2? It's really upsetting that the PS3/Xbox360 hasn't seen a next gen KH game yet, is it possible? KH Spinoffs are as lame as Naruto fillers.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Gosh, I hope they're not advertising a game that's possibly not going to be out for 2-5 years.
> 
> Throw us some more "spin-offs" to bide our time.



Nomura wants to turn the Kingdom Hearts series into an annual franchise, which is good for fans, I guess..? I'd assume that releasing games that frequently would create some kind of fatigue. Hell, there's _already_ a feeling of fatigue with the series in its current state.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 21, 2011)

Shirou Emiya said:


> How about we get the final mixes and a trailer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) Yeah that would be awesome.

2) Yes it was turn on annotations.

3) No but clearly there is no pride for beating a game on something less that critical, and people will laugh and they will be justified.
But that applies to every game ever.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 21, 2011)

FearGX said:


> I've played KH1 and KH2, big fan of the KH series, but what's with all the spin offs since KH2? It's really upsetting that the PS3/Xbox360 hasn't seen a next gen KH game yet, is it possible? KH Spinoffs are as lame as Naruto fillers.



Last year, a bunch of people at Square Enix made something very clear. A full HD Final Fantasy game with a suitable world map and cities to explore would take a very long time to make and cost a lot as well. Nomura started work on Final Fantasy Versus XIII in 2005. The constant spin offs and midquels and rereleases are all for one purpose - supporting the development of Versus and buying time for it, as well. Nomura had a choice, really, of either remaking FFVII or making Versus XIII - both would cost the same and take as long to make - and he chose the latter. Probably a stupid idea given how a remake of FFVII would net at least ten million sales, but clearly Nomura has more faith in his own work than other people's so hopefully he pulls it off and proves the hundreds of millions that have gone into Versus weren't wasted.

Nomura knows Versus won't even be ready until at least Christmas 2012, which is why he has two more Kingdom Hearts midquels penned for release. If he releases one in 2011 and one in 2012, given how there are people out there that'll buy anything with Nomura's name on it, the two games will not only keep everyone happy but also get enough money together to finish Versus.

Once that's released, he'll start work on Kingdom Hearts 3 and you'll be able to expect a 2014~2016 release depending on how much work he wants to put into it.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jan 21, 2011)

Shirou Emiya said:


> Thanks Bolt Crank.



Your welcome. 





Finally got Ultima Weapon in re: Coded. _Not_ an easy task, lemme tell ya.

(And once I have it fully leveled up, I'll be one trophy away from the secret ending! Go me!)


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jan 21, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> Finally got Ultima Weapon in re: Coded. _Not_ an easy task, lemme tell ya.
> 
> (And once I have it fully leveled up, I'll be one trophy away from the secret ending! Go me!)



Got the secret ending. Life is good.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 21, 2011)

FearGX said:


> I've played KH1 and KH2, big fan of the KH series, but what's with all the spin offs since KH2? It's really upsetting that the PS3/Xbox360 hasn't seen a next gen KH game yet, is it possible? KH Spinoffs are as lame as Naruto fillers.



So you don't like BBS? BLASPHEMY!



noobthemusical said:


> 1) Yeah that would be awesome.
> 
> 2) Yes it was turn on annotations.
> 
> ...



I didn't see any annotations, and what do you mean by turn on?

I prefer playing on the easiest setting possible that doesnt require alot of work.

(aka proud mode in BBS)



Lyra said:


> Last year, a bunch of people at Square Enix made something very clear. A full HD Final Fantasy game with a suitable world map and cities to explore would take a very long time to make and cost a lot as well. Nomura started work on Final Fantasy Versus XIII in 2005. The constant spin offs and midquels and rereleases are all for one purpose - supporting the development of Versus and buying time for it, as well. Nomura had a choice, really, of either remaking FFVII or making Versus XIII - both would cost the same and take as long to make - and he chose the latter. Probably a stupid idea given how a remake of FFVII would net at least ten million sales, but clearly Nomura has more faith in his own work than other people's so hopefully he pulls it off and proves the hundreds of millions that have gone into Versus weren't wasted.
> 
> Nomura knows Versus won't even be ready until at least Christmas 2012, which is why he has two more Kingdom Hearts midquels penned for release. If he releases one in 2011 and one in 2012, given how there are people out there that'll buy anything with Nomura's name on it, the two games will not only keep everyone happy but also get enough money together to finish Versus.
> 
> Once that's released, he'll start work on Kingdom Hearts 3 and you'll be able to expect a 2014~2016 release depending on how much work he wants to put into it.



I never knew any of that.....by the way, when is Final Fantasy XIV (14) being released to the USA?


----------



## Gene (Jan 21, 2011)

Was expecting Aqua to meet Riku or something in Final Mix's secret ending. Don't really get what happened besides the implication of another game apparently.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 21, 2011)

FearGX said:


> I've played KH1 and KH2, big fan of the KH series, but what's with all the *side games, sequels and prequels* since KH2? It's really upsetting that the PS3/Xbox360 hasn't seen a next gen KH game yet, is it possible?


I fixed it for you 

And you won't see anything about KH3 until VSXIII is out, stop asking already, it's been known for years.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2011)

Shirou Emiya said:


> I never knew any of that.....by the way, when is Final Fantasy XIV (14) being released to the USA?


You are late my friend.

It has been released already...and is probably considered the worst FF game ever released by a majority of people. Some dudes even called it the Sonic 2006 of Square Enix...although I personally don't think its that bad...but I haven't played it yet. Thats just wishful thinking from me.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 21, 2011)

I think when Squaresoft was still around, Final Fantasy was still good, still had the spirit. After Square-Enix though, FF is pretty much gone.


----------



## Esura (Jan 21, 2011)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I think when Squaresoft was still around, Final Fantasy was still good, still had the spirit. After Square-Enix though, FF is pretty much gone.


Over dramatize much? I see this a lot lately and its pretty funny.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> You are late my friend.
> 
> It has been released already...and is probably considered the worst FF game ever released by a majority of people. Some dudes even called it the Sonic 2006 of Square Enix...although I personally don't think its that bad...but I haven't played it yet. Thats just wishful thinking from me.



Whoa, that was released on New Years Eve?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 22, 2011)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I think when Squaresoft was still around, Final Fantasy was still good, still had the spirit. After Square-Enix though, FF is pretty much gone.



I still love FF  but I do have to admit, the older ones are my faves (minus Crisis Core, I love it too ;])


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 22, 2011)

Shirou Emiya said:


> So you don't like BBS? BLASPHEMY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The little button on the side that lets you turn on subtitles, links in the video, description boxes...


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 22, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> The little button on the side that lets you turn on subtitles, links in the video, description boxes...



I have never needed to look there or use it before, I assumed there were actual hardsubs or softsubs.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 22, 2011)

I like FFXIV, they made it a lot better than what it was when it first released. It's basically like a re-beta right now.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 22, 2011)

What about Versus?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 22, 2011)

Shirou Emiya said:


> I have never needed to look there or use it before, I assumed there were actual hardsubs or softsubs.



Those were actual subs. They guy just put them into annotations because it easier than having to put them into the actual video.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 22, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Those were actual subs. They guy just put them into annotations because it easier than having to put them into the actual video.



oh, okay. thanks for the reply


----------



## Gundam Meister (Jan 22, 2011)

Here the Video of the fight against Monstro

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKaJvAVrGA8&feature=feedf[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jan 22, 2011)

Gundam Meister said:


> Here the Video of the fight against Monstro
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKaJvAVrGA8&feature=feedf[/YOUTUBE]



The same guy also has the fights with  and , as well as 

No Heart is fucking _brutal._


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 22, 2011)

No Heart is cheap.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 23, 2011)

Okay so after borrowing my friends copy I'd rank bosses.

No Heart>/=MF>TAM>>VS.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 23, 2011)

So I finally got to the end of Re:coded... and I'm surprised at how relevant it actually is. The ending, the normal one not the secret one, ties up everything nicely in preparation for KH3...


*Spoiler*: _In case you're still playing ._ 



I like how it explains Naminé found unusual memories within Sora's heart and how she worked out that they actually belonged to other people, something that's meant to be impossible. Then she explains that these people - Roxas, Axel, Xion, Naminé, Terra, Ventus and Aqua - are all hurting and the only person who can save them is Sora. That he's at the centre of the mystery of the Keyblade itself and that the memories deep within in his heart will one day have to be awakened and he will have to accept the hurt they bring in order to save the people those memories came from.




With that, and the pretty unique way the game presents bosses, I think this is the best spin-off game yet. Chains of Memories has the better gameplay, and the Panel System is better than the thingy Re:coded uses, but that's basically it.

Now to work out how to unlock the Ultima Keyblade...


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2011)

Where the heck are these Ansem Reports that I'm missing?!


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow, I'm glad I bummed my friends DS charger. As soon as I'm done on the comp, Re: coded here I come!


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 23, 2011)

Here's a youtube video of Aqua winning her fight against "Red Eyes" in the Secret Episode.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 23, 2011)

Can someone give me deets on 3DS? I haven't seen anything about it. Or is there another one of these threads for it?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 23, 2011)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Can someone give me deets on 3DS? I haven't seen anything about it. Or is there another one of these threads for it?




Also, they're taking preorders now


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 24, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> The same guy also has the fights with
> 
> No Heart is fucking _brutal._



Gilgamesh is that you?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 24, 2011)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Also, they're taking preorders now



Oh, I'm sorry dear, should have been more specific  I was wondering about the KH game coming out for the 3DS.


----------



## Vasp (Jan 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> You are late my friend.
> 
> It has been released already...and is probably considered the worst FF game ever released by a majority of people. Some dudes even called it the Sonic 2006 of Square Enix...although I personally don't think its that bad...but I haven't played it yet. Thats just wishful thinking from me.



Was reading all the KH stuff when I came across the FFXIV stuff. If I had to say anything about FFXIV, it'd be to just wait it out until the PS3 version gets released. You can buy it on PC and play for free now, but the game is going to get revamped something hardcore in the next little while, so there's really no point in wasting your time honestly. They (the new development team) won't release it on PS3 until they feel it's a game actually worth playing. And while it's fun and easy to be pessimistic, the new team working on the game seem to be taking a LOT of steps in the right direction. So yeah, just wait it out.

Back to KH talk though, LOTS of neat vids posted in the last little while. I really enjoyed BBS, but I dunno if I'll play Re: Coded. I mean, I liked 358/2 on DS, but I dunno if I want another DS title right now (I'm currently working on DQ9 and have GS3 waiting in the wings). KH3D looks good though, but yeah, I'd much rather prefer a full console version like many other people on here. I didn't know about all that stuff Nomura is doing for FFXIIIVersus, so that makes me excited for that but at the same time kind of bummed that KH3 won't be coming out for like 3+ years yet =/. Game's gonna be amazing when it does though, with all this buildup to the storyline.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 24, 2011)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Oh, I'm sorry dear, should have been more specific  I was wondering about the KH game coming out for the 3DS.


It's called Dream Drop Distance, and will be about Riku and Sora taking their Mark of Mastery exams.

There are free-running elements, and Hunchback of Notre Dame has a confirmed world.


----------



## Gene (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't get how Kingdom Hearts 3D can be about the Mark of Mastery when we'll be playing as their younger selves.


----------



## Esura (Jan 24, 2011)

Gene said:


> I don't get how Kingdom Hearts 3D can be about the Mark of Mastery when we'll be playing as their younger selves.



There is more than likely a reasoning for that.

Think about it...this is Nomura we talking about.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 24, 2011)

Gene said:


> I don't get how Kingdom Hearts 3D can be about the Mark of Mastery when we'll be playing as their younger selves.



Nomura said that nothing shown in the trailer is actually in the game.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 24, 2011)

Gene said:


> I don't get how Kingdom Hearts 3D can be about the Mark of Mastery when we'll be playing as their younger selves.


Well, popular theory is that the dream part of the title is there for a reason. It might be some strange magical shared dream Sora and Riku have, created by Yen Sid. Sort of the same purpose of the dream Mickey gave Sora to train him how to fight Heartless.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 24, 2011)

I finally got the Lionheart in Re:coded! 

It was a bitch to get, though, since the fifth and final level's condition is you can't miss four times... And, of course, the targets on that level are really fast and like to dodge. Off to Agrabah next, to deal with the Sector there. I'll leave the one in Hollow Bastion 'til last, since it's thirteen levels long and I get the feeling the Ultima Weapon (assuming you need to get SP to buy it) will cost several hundred thousand... So much effort...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 24, 2011)

Lyra said:


> I finally got the Lionheart in Re:coded!
> 
> It was a bitch to get, though, since the fifth and final level's condition is you can't miss four times... And, of course, the targets on that level are really fast and like to dodge. Off to Agrabah next, to deal with the Sector there. I'll leave the one in Hollow Bastion 'til last, since it's thirteen levels long and I get the feeling the Ultima Weapon (assuming you need to get SP to buy it) will cost several hundred thousand... So much effort...


Lionheart is amazing in damage, it eats HP bars for breakfast, and poops them out by dinner.

Ultima Weapon WAS A REAL BITCH TO GET. 1.5 MILLION SP!


----------



## Esura (Jan 24, 2011)

Man...I want to play Re-Coded now...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 24, 2011)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Lionheart is amazing in damage, it eats HP bars for breakfast, and poops them out by dinner.
> 
> *Ultima Weapon WAS A REAL BITCH TO GET. 1.5 MILLION SP!*


----------



## Bender (Jan 24, 2011)

Shirou Emiya said:


> Lies, that was not english subtitled.



It's only in English subtitles when you watch it on youtube. The subtitles won't appear when the video is encoded.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 24, 2011)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Lionheart is amazing in damage, it eats HP bars for breakfast, and poops them out by dinner.
> 
> Ultima Weapon WAS A REAL BITCH TO GET. 1.5 MILLION SP!



Well, the Recommended Level thing is a bunch of nonsense... So even though Sora is Level 53, the Hollow Bastion Sector thingy will be a piece of cake. I've kinda noticed how, even though the EXP greatly increases, the challenge isn't really increasing. They make it more interesting with those requirements, like spending no more than 60 seconds on the ground or inflicting a burn twenty times, but not actually harder. But ultimately enemies never get any harder to beat.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 24, 2011)

is anyone else picking up BBS final mix? i'm not looking forward to having to listen to the crappy english, but i'm glad the theatre mode will have it in japanese, and the secret ending will be as well


----------



## Gene (Jan 24, 2011)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Well, popular theory is that the dream part of the title is there for a reason. It might be some strange magical shared dream Sora and Riku have, created by Yen Sid. Sort of the same purpose of the dream Mickey gave Sora to train him how to fight Heartless.


Hmm, not sure if want.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 25, 2011)

That Super Roxas is a pain, but I figured out the easiest way to beat him ever... 


*Spoiler*: _The remarkably simple method ._ 



1. Give Cid the Goggles.
2. Equip the Judgment Triad command he just gave you.
3. Equip the Oblivion, making sure it has that Two-Edged ability.
4. Equip the Zone of Ruin Finisher.
4. Go to Hollow Bastion, buy as many Megaelixirs as you can.

When you get to Roxas, simply do the following...
1. Use Megaelixir.
2. Hit Roxas with Judgment Triad, which he can't dodge
3. Now use Zone of Ruin when he's stationary
4. Repeat steps 1~3 until he dies.




Now to try out the Ultima Weapon.


----------



## Random (Jan 26, 2011)

I wanna play Re: Coded, but i don't have a DS


----------



## Bender (Jan 27, 2011)

> Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep Final Mix is now out and topping the sales charts. Time for Square Enix to move on to the next Kingdom Hearts, Kingdom Hearts 3d!
> As revealed at last week's 1st Production Department Premier event, the 3DS title is fully named "Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance." Square Enix showed a new trailer for the game at the event (an official online version is coming later today) and also had co-director Yasushi Yasue take the stage for a few comments.
> Of course, as with any Kingdom Hearts game, we'd like to hear what Tetsuya Nomura has to say. Famitsu gives us the chance this week through a two page preview of the game and and one page interview with Nomura.
> First, some details on what's in the previews.
> ...






You're welcome


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2011)

Bender said:


> You're welcome


Thanks man.

Also, I wuv ur sig...


----------



## Beastly (Jan 27, 2011)

Is re:coded worth buying? cuz i heard its pretty much the same as KH1 and KH2


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2011)

Beastly said:


> Is re:coded worth buying? cuz i heard its pretty much the same as KH1 and KH2



Well, its ok, if you value gameplay over story in JRPGs. Not a bad game at all, but its story is pretty fucking weak.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 27, 2011)

Random said:


> I wanna play Re: Coded, but i don't have a DS



Neither do I, which is why I just went to YouTube and watched the english dubbed walkthrough videos.



Bender said:


> You're welcome



Any word on when this will be released in Japan?



Beastly said:


> Is re:coded worth buying? cuz i heard its pretty much the same as KH1 and KH2



I didn't think it was, I just watched the YouTube video walkthroughs.


----------



## Beastly (Jan 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well, its ok, if you value gameplay over story in JRPGs. Not a bad game at all, but its story is pretty fucking weak.



ehh then it doesnt seem too appealing. KH games are really more or less made for the story in my opinion


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 28, 2011)

So, apparently, Nomura admitted he was drunk when he came up with Coded...


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 28, 2011)

He should just admit that he was watching inception when planning 3DS.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 28, 2011)

Beastly said:


> Is re:coded worth buying? cuz i heard its pretty much the same as KH1 and KH2



It's actually a little different from those two. Some of the bosses, three to be precise, are fought in extremely unusual ways - one's a side-scrolling platformer, one's a turn-based RPG and one's an on-rails shooter - and the Overclock System is something they really need to add to future Kingdom Hearts games. I think the Panel System in 358/2 Days is better than the Stat Matrix in Re:coded, though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 28, 2011)

Lyra said:


> It's actually a little different from those two. Some of the bosses, three to be precise, are fought in extremely unusual ways - one's a side-scrolling platformer, one's a turn-based RPG and _*one's an on-rails shooter*_ - and the Overclock System is something they really need to add to future Kingdom Hearts games. I think the Panel System in 358/2 Days is better than the Stat Matrix in Re:coded, though.



That fight was awesome. lol Panzer Dragoon Sora.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 28, 2011)

> HT: Actually to start it off, *Nomura was drunk at midnight* (oh god) and began to explain the idea, with the help of the whiteboard and it's contents for the mobile phone. There was a lot of planning going on for that midnight.


----------



## Beastly (Jan 28, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> He should just admit that he was watching inception when planning 3DS.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

sad part is that its probably true


----------



## Bender (Jan 28, 2011)

Talk about drunk genius.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 30, 2011)

> Of course, Sora and Riku have to appear in their original Kingdom Hearts forms as part of the story. Nomura said that he's considering having them appear in their current clothing at the start of the game, and change midway through...



Important part of interview.

Will post the rest later.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 30, 2011)

Full interview and all that Jazz




> THE NAME
> 
> First up, the name. Is it "Kingdom Hearts 3D Dream Drop Distance" or "Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance"? The second one is correct. When you say Dream Drop Distance, you don't say 3D. Okay?
> 
> ...



Clearly this man, not Nomura should be the standard that the company bases boss difficulty of of.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2011)

Glad to have some info to read :33 I honestly knew like nothing about it  needless to say, sounds intriguing.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> One of the biggest surprises from the original interview is that the promised *character changes between Sora and Riku will be automatic and sudden* -- that is, you'll suddenly be switched between the two characters when you're walking through town or in the heat of battle.


Ok, I have a _bad_ feeling about this part of the interview in particular.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 30, 2011)

I can already see the final battle, Sora and Riku will each have a triple stage boss, battle Switching between the 2 of them after every stage. Then after 3 battles a true final battle where you can only use one of them and the other is your companion (this is decided by choice).


----------



## Beastly (Jan 30, 2011)

So its like COM where u could change sora's cards and sleights, and riku where u couldnt change anything but make him stronger and charge up d-mode. Sora can freely change his command deck while riku can only enhance his d-mode


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2011)

Still sounds interesting


----------



## Kensei (Jan 30, 2011)

BTW, the mark of mastery exam is only part of the game.


----------



## Kensei (Jan 30, 2011)

Some Images from famitsu.






And more at nintendoeverything


----------



## Velocity (Jan 30, 2011)

Damnit, Squeenix! What kind of bull is this? I finally get the Ultima Weapon, I then spend hours in Olympus grinding with it to max it out... AND THAT'S THE ULTIMATE ABILITY IN THE GAME? You turn Zantetsuken's potential massive damage into a potential one-hit-kill?

Even though Zantetsuken is a really, really crappy attack that has terrible range and can only be used on the ground? Just to get it you have to sacrifice Judgement Triad, which is the best attack in the whole game since it shoots out three Keyblades that actually track enemies.


----------



## Beastly (Jan 30, 2011)

I know this sounds stupid but is KH3DS actually for the 3DS or is it available for any ds?

They really shoulda made sora and riku in their KH2 outfits...those jeans are just a little too baggy


----------



## Velocity (Jan 30, 2011)

Beastly said:


> I know this sounds stupid but is KH3DS actually for the 3DS or is it available for any ds?
> 
> They really shoulda made sora and riku in their KH2 outfits...those jeans are just a little too baggy



Yeah, it's definitely a 3DS-only game.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 31, 2011)

It's a 3Ds only and well you do play the at least some part of the game in their KH 2 outfits, and possibly the ending since that would make sense.

Also Beastly what makes you think that you won't be able to chance Riku as much as Sora?


----------



## Bender (Jan 31, 2011)

About damn time 

Pimp on Sora and Riku

Pimp on!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 31, 2011)

Beastly said:


> I know this sounds stupid but is KH3DS actually for the 3DS or is it available for any ds?
> 
> They really shoulda made sora and riku in their KH2 outfits...those jeans are just a little too baggy


3DS is a brand new console, unlike the DSi series.


----------



## Beastly (Jan 31, 2011)

Dont think im gonna buy a whole new system just for one game.

Oh well ill just wait for KH3


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2011)

lol new clothes.

I bet Sora and Riku will be wearing their KH2 attire at least 1/4 of KH3.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 4, 2011)

Good, I hate Rick's clothes in KH2 <_<


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Feb 19, 2011)

i really wanna catch up on the kingdom hearts story but i dont wanna buy all these consoles is there any other way?


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 20, 2011)

Mr. Obvious said:


> Think you could maybe point me in the right direction with that?



Nope not helping you with that.


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

Time to start your crying people

Due to the Earthquake disaster in Japan..................



Tetsuya Nomura is missing

...


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Mar 11, 2011)

Bender said:


> Time to start your crying people
> 
> Due to the Earthquake disaster in Japan..................
> 
> ...



Official source plz?


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok, so I finally finished 358/2 Days on Monday. Very nice. I liked the story because it explained several plot points, and I really felt sorry for the characters. I really wish that Roxas could've used two Keyblades earlier on, because the final boss fight with Riku just felt great and fun to fight with, but oh well..

8.5/10

Now to start Birth by Sleep...


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 23, 2011)

It would have been to overpowered to let him wield 2 KB's at once. Or underwhelming if the boost wasn't massive


Also Nomura is alive he was in the Tokyo Branch, and no SE employees at the branch were hurt at least according to their twitter.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 24, 2011)

i miss riku's design from kh1 
his kh2 design is so, meh 


ehh, 

for BBS:
im playing critical mode, low low level[i tried level 1, gave up and leveled up on different saves]
i finished ventus
am at the end of aqua's[im fighting xigbar right now]
and have yet to touch terra's

ehh, iv been too lazy to try to fight xigbar seriously, since i keep doing silly mistakes P

but i used to be so up to date on kh T____T

did ya'll see the "birth by sleep ~volume 2~" trailer/secret ending?
its the secret ending from bbs final mix..
i haven't seen it since i don't want to get spoiled but iuno xD

i hope that if a bbs vol.2 comes out, its a game about the 9 years between bbs and kh1.
i hope its either for NGP or ps2..

i wish D:
it'll probably for psp or something..
i have a ps3 but i doubt they'll make it on that till kh3 comes out xD
and i doubt they'll ever make a new game for ps2

so i guess either NGP or psp....

i honestly hope its for NGP...

i hate seeing the bland worlds in bbs... all that empty space.. so.. ugh its just terrible T______T


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 24, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> It would have been to overpowered to let him wield 2 KB's at once. Or underwhelming if the boost wasn't massive.



Yeah, I knew the reason. I still just wish I could've used them for a little bit longer though. It was so much fun.

Anyway, I chose to start with Ven in BBS.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 24, 2011)

Good choice, his later spells all look awesome.

Also it's probably easiest to finish with him.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 24, 2011)

Overpowered? 

DW Roxas takes more hits to finish, and short combos are god tier in Days.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah which is why it's actually a disappointment, remember I said it would either be overpowered or disappointing.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Mar 26, 2011)

For me, the difficulty of the final went like this -

Ven (easy)

Aqua (Medium)

Terra (What the fuck? How do I beat someone who's programmed to counter all my actions?)

True Ending (I died inside)

-~-​
Also, I'd say the game should be played Ven, Terra than Aqua. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ven's story only spoils his own ending, and sets up the atmosphere nicely for Terra. Terra story ends on a cliff hanger, and spoils Ven's plot twist, and Aqua's basically ruins the ending for both Terra and Ven, and leads directly into the True Ending.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 26, 2011)

I would actually play Aqua - Ven - Terra. It's almost like a mystery when you play through it.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 26, 2011)

I played by the order they are listed and Nomura recommended, Terra, then Ven and finally Aqua, i think it makes sense that way.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 5, 2011)

Is 358/2 Days worth picking up for $16?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Apr 6, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Is 358/2 Days worth picking up for $16?



it is now!! lol


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2011)

still no news on KH3?


----------

